# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  زينة المجالس

## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 1* 

*السلام* *عليكم* 




*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*والعن* *اعدائهم* 


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير* 

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله* 

*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :* 

*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ* 

* * * 
*عِمَادُ الدِّينِ الطَّبَرِيُّ فِي بِشَارَةِ الْمُصْطَفَى*
*،* *عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ الرَّازِيِّ عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْحُلْوَانِيِّ عَنِ الشَّرِيفِ الْمُرْتَضَى عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ الْمُوسَوِيِّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ مُوسَى بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُوسَى عَنْ أَبِيهِ مُوسَى بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِإِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ مُوسَى عَنْ أَبِيهِ مُوسَى بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ عَنْ آبَائِهِ عليهم السلام عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ قَالَ*
*رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله*
*زَيِّنُوا مَجَالِسَكُمْ بِذِكْرِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام ‏*
** * **
وحيث وردت روايات عدة في هذا المعنى وهو تزين مجالسنا 
بذكر
*امير المؤمنين عليه السلام*
ففي كل يوم اذكر هنا رواية واحدة من فضائل
*امير المؤمنين عليه* *السلام*
*الا اذا شغلت باذن الله تعالى* ليكون مجلس منتدانا مزيّن بذكر 
*امير المؤمنين عليه السلام*
وهي رواية واحدة سهلت المطالعة لا تاخذ منك الا ثواني وبها الفوز بالجنان والحور والولدان .
1- كِتَابُ فَضَائِلِ الشِّيعَةِ، لِلصَّدُوقِ
بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَنِ *ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ* قَالَ قَالَ
رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
*حُبُّ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ تَأْكُلُ السَّيِّئَاتِ كَمَا تَأْكُلُ النَّارُ الْحَطَبَ*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 2* 

*السلام* *عليكم* 




*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*والعن* *اعدائهم* 


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل**خير* 

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله* 

*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :* 

*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ* 

* * * 
*بحارالأنوار 27 311* 
4- ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ
*النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله*
وَ الَّذِي بَعَثَنِي بِالْحَقِّ لَا يَقْبَلُ اللَّهُ مِنْ عَبْدٍ حَسَنَةً حَتَّى يَسْأَلَهُ عَنْ حُبِّ
*عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*
*السلام على أسد الله الغالب علي بن ابي طالب صلوات الله عليه..*
*ذكــر عـــلي عبادهــ (قول الرسول الاكرم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ..*
*اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته..*
*اخي سيد أويس /*
*مأجور على الطرح النوراني العظيم ..*
*الله يعطيك الف عااافيه..*
*ولاحرمنا من قيم ماتطرحهـ..*
*دمت بعين المولى..*
*تحياااتي لك..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*السلام عليك يا أمير المؤمنين يا ابآ الحسن علي* 
*سلاماً آبداً ما بقيت وبقى الليل والنهار* 

*رزقنا الله وآياكم في الذنيا زيارتهـ وفي الاخرهـ شفاعته* 

*يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه* 
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء* 
*موفق .. وعساك على القوووهـ*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*
> *السلام على أسد الله الغالب علي بن ابي طالب صلوات الله عليه..*
> *ذكــر عـــلي عبادهــ (قول الرسول الاكرم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ..*
> *اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته..*
> *اخي سيد أويس /*
> *مأجور على الطرح النوراني العظيم ..*
> *الله يعطيك الف عااافيه..*
> *ولاحرمنا من قيم ماتطرحهـ..*
> ...



 السلام على اختي شذى
اني قد جهزت الاف الاحاديث لاكتب منها ان شاء الله في مناقب
 امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
ولكن كما تفضلتم
 ذكر علي عباده 
فاي عضو يحب ان يسجل اسمه فيمن ذكر 
امير المؤمنين عليه السلام
 فالكتب ولو روايه مكرره لتكون له حاجز عن جهنم ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 3


السلام عليكم





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم



شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


أَنَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ


* * *


بحارالأنوار 39 202 
تَارِيخُ الْخَطِيبِ لَيْثٍ عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ عَنْ طَاوُسٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قُلْتُ
لِلنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله
يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لِلنَّاسِ جَوَازٌ؟
قَالَ نَعَمْ
قُلْتُ: وَ مَا هُوَ ؟
قَالَ: 
حُبُّ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

صلى الله عليك يا مولى الموحدين وعلى روحك وبدنك الطاهر

اخينا الفاضل " اويس القرني " 

بوركت يمناكم لهذه المشاركة النورانية 

ورزقنا الله واياكم شفاعة امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام

بارك الله بكم وفي ميزان اعمالكم إن شاء الله

نترقب جديدكم بكل سرور

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 4*


*السلام عليكم* 




*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم* 

*والعن اعدائهم* 


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير* 

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله* 

*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :* 

*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ* 

** * ** 
*بحارالأنوار 39 202* 
*وَ حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي شَهْرَآشُوبَ بِإِسْنَادٍ لَهُ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله: لِكُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ جَوَازٌ* 
*وَ جَوَازُ الصِّرَاطِ*
*حُبُّ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على ليث العرين وسيد الموحدين ابو الغر الميامين علي عليه السلام*
*الله يسهل علينا الجواز على الصراط بحق امير المؤمنين (ع )*
*عـــلي صــراط حق نمسكه،،*
*اخوي اويس /*
*كل الشكر على ماتجود به من الفضائل الراائعه* 
*في ميزان اعماالك ياارب*
*دمت بخير*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صل على محمد الهاشمي المكي وعلى آل محمد سفن النجاة وعجل فرج قائم آل محمد

سلمت يمناك خيي اويس

ورحم الله والديك 

نسأل الله أن يثبت أقدامنا وأقدامكم على الصراط المستقيم يوم تزل الأقدام

بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 5


السلام عليكم





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم



شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


أَنَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ


* * *

بحارالأنوار 39 229 
3- وَ رَوَى أَنَسُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ فَقَالَ سَمِعْتُ بِأُذُنِي هَاتَيْنِ وَ إِلَّا صَمَّتَا أَنَّ 
رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله
يَقُولُ فِي حَقِّ
عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام 
عُنْوَانُ
صَحِيفَةِ الْمُؤْمِنِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ
حُبُّ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ
عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*سلام الله على ابا الحسن علي (ع )..*
*مااجمل هذا القول النبوي في الحق العلوي ..*
*سهل الله علينا وعليكم الحساب في يوم القيامة ..*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم زيارة امير المؤمنين في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الاخرة ..*
*يعطيكِ الف عاااافيه اخوي..*
*في ميزاان اعمالك يااارب..*
*تحيااااتي..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 6*


*السلام عليكم*





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*



*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير*


*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*


*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :*


*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

** * **
*بحارالأنوار 39 248* 
*وَ مِنْ مَنَاقِبِ الْخُوارِزْمِيِّ قَالَ:*
*قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :*
*لَوِ اجْتَمَعَ النَّاسُ عَلَى حُبِّ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ لَمَا خَلَقَ*
*اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ*
*النَّارَ*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 7*


*السلام**عليكم*





*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم*
* لكل* *خير*


*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*


*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :*


*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

* * *
*بحارالأنوار 30 654* 
*النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ* يَقُولُ:
*لا يُحِبُّ* 
*عَلِيّاً*
* إِلا مُؤْمِنٌ*
* وَ لا يُبْغِضُهُ*
* إِلا كَافِرٌ*
* مُنَافِقٌ*.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*
*ثبتنا الله وإياكم على ولاية امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام ..*
*واسقانا الله من حوض نبيه وبكف وصيه ابا الحسن علي..*
*جزيت الف الف خير اخي ..*
*في ميزان الحسناات يارب..*
*دمت بحمى الرحمن..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 8


السلام عليكم





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم



شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير

سائل‏الشيعة 28 347 
34931- وَ عَنْ أَبِي الْمُفَضَّلِ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَامِرٍ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عَبْدَانَ عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ صَيْفِيٍّ عَنْ مُوسَى بْنِ عَبْدِ رَبِّهِ عَنِ 
الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام
عَنْ 
رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله
فِي حَدِيثٍ قَالَ:
مَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّهُ يُحِبُّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه واله
وَ لا يُحِبُّ
الْوَصِيَّ
فَقَدْ كَذَبَ 
وَ مَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّهُ يَعْرِفُ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه واله
وَ لا يَعْرِفُ
الْوَصِيَّ
فَقَدْ
كَفَرَ*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 8


السلام عليكم





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم



شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير

سائل‏الشيعة 28 347 
34931- وَ عَنْ أَبِي الْمُفَضَّلِ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَامِرٍ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عَبْدَانَ عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ صَيْفِيٍّ عَنْ مُوسَى بْنِ عَبْدِ رَبِّهِ عَنِ 
الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام
عَنْ 
رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله
فِي حَدِيثٍ قَالَ:
مَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّهُ يُحِبُّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه واله
وَ لا يُحِبُّ
الْوَصِيَّ
فَقَدْ كَذَبَ 
وَ مَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّهُ يَعْرِفُ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه واله
وَ لا يَعْرِفُ
الْوَصِيَّ
فَقَدْ
كَفَرَ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ،،*
*قال النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله (لكل نبي وصي و وارث و وصيي و وارثي عــلي )..*
*اللهم عرفنا بيننا وبين نبيك المختاار ووصيه حيد الكرار،،*
*احشرنا معهم ويسر حسابنا بحقهم ،،*
*اخ اويس /*
*كل الشكر لك على الطرح الولائي العلوي،،*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه،،*
*في ميزاان اعماالك يارب ،،*
*دمت بخير،،*
*تحياااتي،،*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

علي مع الحق والحق مع علي
علي الذهب المصفى
علي حجة الله في أرضه وسماءه
علي نور الأولين والآخرين
علي باب علوم رسول الله صلي الله عليه واله علي حامي الديار
علي أبو الحسنين والريحانتين
علي زوج فاطمة بضعة الرسول 
علي أخ وابن عم الرسول 
هذا من قيل فيه ..

تهدمت والله أركان الهدي وانفصمت العروة الوثقى
خرج الإسلام كله للكفر كله


لو كتب في علي كتابا لن تكفيه مائة عام حتى ينتهي ولن ينتهي ما دام للدنياء حياء

 
سلمت يمناك خيي اويس وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ورحم الله والديك

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 9*


*السلام* *عليكم*





*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*


*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*


*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :*


*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

* * *
بحارالأنوار 31 307 
*وَ ذَكَرَ فِيهِ، عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ هِنْدٍ، عَنْ*
* عَلِيٍّ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ:*
* لَا يَجْتَمِعُ** حُبِّي وَ حُبُّ عُثْمَانَ فِي قَلْبِ رَجُلٍ إِلا*
* اقْتَلَعَ أَحَدُهُمَا صَاحِبَهُ.*

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 

سلام الله على ابا الحسنين 


قسيم الجنة والنار 


سلمت يمينك خيي 


وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 


وثبتنا الله واياكم على ولاية امير المؤمنين

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 10*


*السلام* *عليكم*





*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*



*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*


*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*


*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :*


*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

* * *

بحارالأنوار 7 221
عن 
وَ رَوَى الصَّدُوقُ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ فِي
كِتَابِ فَضَائِلِ الشِّيعَةِ،
عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ الْمُؤَدِّبِ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ الْأَصْفَهَانِيِّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ الطُّوسِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي رَجَاءٍ عَنْ نَافِعٍ عَنِ 
ابْنِ عُمَرَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله أَنَّهُ قَالَ: 
فِي حَدِيثٍ طَوِيلٍ
أَلا وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ عَلِيّاً فَقَدْ أَحَبَّنِي وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّنِي فَقَدْ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَ مَنْ رَضِيَ عَنْهُ كَافَأَهُ الْجَنَّةَ. 
أَلا  وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ عَلِيّاً لا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا حَتَّى يَشْرَبَ مِنَ الْكَوْثَرِ وَ يَأْكُلَ مِنْ طُوبَى وَ يَرَى مَكَانَهُ فِي الْجَنَّةِ.
أَلا وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ عَلِيّاً فُتِحَتْ لَهُ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ الثَّمَانِيَةُ يَدْخُلُهَا مِنْ أَيِّ بَابٍ شَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ .
أَلا  وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ عَلِيّاً أَعْطَاهُ اللَّهُ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ وَ حَاسَبَهُ حِسَابَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ.
أَلا  وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ عَلِيّاً هَوَّنَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ سَكَرَاتِ الْمَوْتِ وَ جَعَلَ قَبْرَهُ رَوْضَةً مِنْ رِيَاضِ الْجَنَّةِ.
أَلا  وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ عَلِيّاً أَعْطَاهُ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ عِرْقٍ فِي بَدَنِهِ حَوْرَاءَ وَ شُفِّعَ فِي ثَمَانِينَ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ وَ لَهُ بِكُلِّ شَعْرَةٍ فِي بَدَنِهِ حَوْرَاءُ وَ مَدِينَةٌ فِي الْجَنَّةِ. 
أَلا  وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ عَلِيّاً بَعَثَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ مَلَكَ الْمَوْتِ كَمَا يَبْعَثُ إِلَى الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَ دَفَعَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ هَوْلَ مُنْكَرٍ وَ نَكِيرٍ وَ بَيَّضَ وَجْهَهُ وَ كَانَ مَعَ حَمْزَةَ سَيِّدِ الشُّهَدَاءِ. 
أَلا وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ عَلِيّاً جَاءَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَ وَجْهُهُ كَالْقَمَرِ لَيْلَةَ الْبَدْرِ.
أَلا وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ عَلِيّاً وُضِعَ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ تَاجُ الْمُلْكِ وَ أُلْبِسَ حُلَّةَ الْكَرَامَةِ .
أَلا  وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ عَلِيّاً جَازَ عَلَى الصِّرَاطِ كَالْبَرْقِ الْخَاطِفِ.
أَلا  وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ عَلِيّاً كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَهُ بَرَاءَةً مِنَ النَّارِ وَ جَوَازاً عَلَى الصِّرَاطِ وَ أَمَاناً مِنَ الْعَذَابِ وَ لَمْ يُنْشَرْ لَهُ دِيوَانٌ وَ لَمْ يُنْصَبْ لَهُ مِيزَانٌ وَ قِيلَ لَهُ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ بِلا حِسَابٍ.
أَلا  وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ آلَ مُحَمَّدٍ أَمِنَ مِنَ الْحِسَابِ وَ الْمِيزَانِ وَ الصِّرَاطِ. 
أَلا  وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ فَأَنَا كَفِيلُهُ بِالْجَنَّةِ مَعَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ. 
أَلا  وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى بُغْضِ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ لَمْ يَشَمَّ رَائِحَةَ الْجَنَّةِ .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على صراط الله السلام على وصي رسول الله*
*السلام على ابا الحسن علي عليه السلام*
*ثبتنا الله على ولايته واسقانا من عذب الكوثر من يديه*
*جزاك الله الف الف خير ع الطرح النوراني*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*وبانتظار حديث شيق*
*دمت بعين المولى*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 11* 

*السلامعليكم* 




*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم* 

*والعن اعدائهم* 


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير* 

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله* 

*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :* 

*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ* 
** * ** 
*بحارالأنوار 23 233* 
*ثُمَّ قَالَ نَقَلَ صَاحِبُ الْكَشَّافِ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله أَنَّهُ قَالَ:*
*مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ مَاتَ شَهِيداً .*
*أَلا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ مَاتَ مَغْفُوراً لَهُ.*
*أَلا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ مَاتَ تَائِباً.*
*أَلا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ مَاتَ مُؤْمِناً مُسْتَكْمِلَ الْإِيمَانِ.*
*أَلا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ بَشَّرَهُ مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ بِالْجَنَّةِ ثُمَّ مُنْكَرٌ وَ نَكِيرٌ .*
*أَلا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ يُزَفُّ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ كَمَا تُزَفُّ الْعَرُوسُ إِلَى بَيْتِ زَوْجِهَا.*
*أَلا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ صلى الله عليه واله فُتِحَ لَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ بَابَانِ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ.*
*أَلا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ قَبْرَهُ مَزَارَ مَلَائِكَةِ الرَّحْمَةِ.*
*أَلا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ مَاتَ عَلَى السُّنَّةِ وَ الْجَمَاعَةِ.*
*أَلا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى بُغْضِ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ جَاءَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مَكْتُوبٌ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ آيِسٌ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ*
*أَلا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى بُغْضِ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ مَاتَ كَافِراً أَلَا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى بُغْضِ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ لَمْ يَشَمَّ رَائِحَةَ الْجَنَّةِ .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*سلام الله على أهل بيت النبوة وموضع الرسالة ومختلف الحكمة*
*ثبتنا الله وإياكم على ولاية آل بيت محمد صلى الله عليه وآله*
*جزاك الله الف خير اخوي*
*ولاحرمنا من قيَم ماتجود به عليناا*
*دمت بامان الباري*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 12*


*السلام* *عليكم*





*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*



*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*


*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*


*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :*


*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

* * *
بحارالأنوار 65 40 
وَ مِنْهُ عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
مَنْ أَحَبَّ عَلِيّاً قَبِلَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ صَلَاتَهُ وَ صِيَامَهُ وَ قِيَامَهُ وَ اسْتَجَابَ دُعَاءَهُ 
أَلا وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ عَلِيّاً أَعْطَاهُ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ عِرْقٍ فِي بَدَنِهِ مَدِينَةً فِي الْجَنَّةِ
أَلا وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ آلَ مُحَمَّدٍ أَمِنَ مِنَ الْحِسَابِ وَ الْمِيزَانِ وَ الصِّرَاطِ
أَلا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ فَأَنَا كَفِيلُهُ بِالْجَنَّةِ مَعَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ
أَلا وَ مَنْ أَبْغَضَ آلَ مُحَمَّدٍ جَاءَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مَكْتُوباً بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ آيِسٌ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم امتنا على محبة محمد وآله الاطهار*
*راائعه جداا هذه الاحاديث الشريفه*
*تسلم اخوي اويس ع الطرح*
*في ميزان الاعمال يارب*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 13*
*السلام* *عليكم*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :*
*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*
* * *
*من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه ج : 3 ص : 493*
*4744-* *وَ كَانَ*
*جَابِرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ*
*يَدُورُ فِي سِكَكِ الْأَنْصَارِ بِالْمَدِينَةِ وَ هُوَ يَقُولُ:* 
*عَلِيٌّ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ فَمَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ ؛* 
*يَا مَعَاشِرَ الْأَنْصَارِ:* 
*أَدِّبُوا أَوْلَادَكُمْ عَلَى*
*حُبِّ عَلِيٍّ*
* فَمَنْ أَبَى*
*فَانْظُرُوا فِي شَأْنِ أُمِّهِ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم اجعلنا ممن يأدب اولادنا بإحسن الادب وهو حب علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام وثبتنا*
* وإياهم على حب وولاية أمير النحل علي عليه السلام*
*جزااك الله الف الف خير*
*اخي وسيدي أويس ..*
*لاتنسااني من الدعاء عند المولى ابا الحسن عليه السلام..*
*فإنني بإمس الحاجة للطفه وكرمه..*
*دمت بعين الله..*
*تقبل تحيااتي..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 14* 

*السلام* *عليكم* 




*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*والعن* *اعدائهم* 


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير* 

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله* 

*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :* 

*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ* 

* * * 
*أعلام‏الدين 464* 
*و قال* *عليه السلام:*
*إن* *عليا** و* *ذريته** و* *محبيه*
*السابقون الأولون إلى الجنة* 
*و هم*
*جيران أولياء الله؛*
*و* *من أحب عليا*
*قبل الله صلاته و صيامه و قيامه و استجاب دعاءه و أعطاه بكل عرق في بدنه مدينة في الجنة و أمن من شدة الحساب و الميزان و الصراط*
*و من مات على حب* *آل محمد* *فأنا كفيله بالجنة مع الأولياء و الأنبياء و الشهداء و الصديقين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم.*
*سلام الله على اسد الله الغالب..ومفلل الكتائب ..*
* ابا الحسن علي بن ابي طالب ..(عليه السلام)..*
*اللهم امتنا على ولاية علي بن ابي طالب وعلى حب محمد وآله ..*
*اخي سيد اويس /*
*كل الشكر على ماتقدمه لنا من احاديث نبوية في الحق العلوي..*
*جعله الله في ميزان اعماالكـ..*
*دمت بخير..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 15* 

*السلام* *عليكم* 




*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*والعن* *اعدائهم* 


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير* 

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله* 

*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :* 

*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ* 

* * * 

بحارالأنوار 40 54 
وَ لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِنْ عَمَلِهِ سَيِّدٌ 
وَ حُبِّي وَ حُبُّ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ
سَيِّدُ الْأَعْمَالِ وَ مَا تَقَرَّبَ بِهِ الْمُتَقَرِّبُونَ مِنْ طَاعَةِ رَبِّهِمْ

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

السلام عليك ياحامي الشريعة .السلام عليك ياساقي حوض الكوثر .السلام عليك يا داحي باب خيبر .

ﺛﺒﺘﻨﺎ  الله  واياكم ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﻻﻳﺔ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻣﻨﻴﻦ ..ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺃﺟﻌﻞ ﻣﺤﻴﺎﻧﺎ ﻣﺤﻴﺎ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻣﻨﻴﻦ ﻭﻣﻤﺎﺗﻨﺎ ﻣﻤﺎﺕ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻣﻨﻴﻦ. ﻭﺃﺭﺯﻗﻨﺎﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺕ ﺭﺅﻳﺘﻪ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﺮ ﺷﻔﺎﻋﺘﻪ.

ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺃﺳﻘﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺪﻩ ﻛﺄﺳﺎ ﻫﻨﻴﺌﺎﺳﺎﺋﻐﺎ ﻻ ﻧﻈﻤﺄ ﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﺍﺑﺪﺍ ...


سلمت يمناك اخي اويس وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

جزيل الشكر لما تقدمه لنا من درر 

رحم الله والديك في الدنيا والاخره  بجاه محمد وال محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم اني اتقرب إليك بنبيك نبي الرحمة محمد صلى الله عليه وآله*
*وبوصيه وابن عمه علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام*
*ان تغفر ذنبي وتصلح أمري وتشفع لي بقضاء الحاجة*
*وحاجات المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب العالمين*
*اخي سيد أويس/*
*جزيت كل خير ع الاحاديث العطرة*
*في ميزان اعمالك يارب*
*دمت بخير .*

----------


## نبراس فاطمي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

صلى الله عليك يا مولى الموحدين وعلى روحك وبدنك الطاهر

اخينا الفاضل " اويس القرني " 

سلمت طهر يداك  لهذه المشاركة النورانية 

ورزقنا الله واياكم شفاعة امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام

بارك الله بكم وفي ميزان اعمالكم إن شاء الله

بأنتظار جديدكم بكل ود

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 16


السلام عليكم





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم



شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


أَنَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ


* * *


بحارالأنوار 7 248 

1- أَقُولُ رَوَى الصَّدُوقُ فِي كِتَابِ فَضَائِلِ الشِّيعَةِ، بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَنْ 
أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ الْبَاقِرِ عَنْ آبَائِهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
حُبِّي وَ حُبُّ أَهْلِ بَيْتِي نَافِعٌ فِي سَبْعَةِ مَوَاطِنَ أَهْوَالُهُنَّ عَظِيمَةٌ
عِنْدَ الْوَفَاةِ
وَ فِي الْقَبْرِ 
وَ عِنْدَ النُّشُورِ 
وَ عِنْدَ الْكِتَابِ
وَ عِنْدَ الْحِسَابِ 
وَ عِنْدَ الْمِيزَانِ
وَ عِنْدَ الصِّرَاطِ.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*سلام الله على اهل بيت النبوة ومعدن الرساله ومختلف الملائكه*
*اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار بحق محمد وآله الاطهار*
*اخي اويس ..*
*شكرااا ع الطرح الرائع*
*وفي ميزان الحسناات*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 17* 

*السلام* *عليكم* 




*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*والعن* *اعدائهم* 


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل**خير* 

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله* 

*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :* 

*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ* 

*************************  
الكافي 1 437 
7- الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ مُعَلَّى بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جُمْهُورٍ قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا يُونُسُ عَنْ حَمَّادِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ عَنِ الْفُضَيْلِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ عَنْ 
أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام
قَالَ: إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ نَصَبَ عَلِيّاً عليه السلام عَلَماً بَيْنَهُ وَ بَيْنَ خَلْقِهِ فَمَنْ عَرَفَهُ كَانَ مُؤْمِناً وَ مَنْ أَنْكَرَهُ كَانَ كَافِراً وَ مَنْ جَهِلَهُ كَانَ ضَالًّا وَ مَنْ نَصَبَ مَعَهُ شَيْئاً كَانَ مُشْرِكاً وَ مَنْ جَاءَ بِوَلَايَتِهِ دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 18


السلام عليكم





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم



شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


أَنَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ

************************* 
بحارالأنوار 26ج 128 ص
عن كتاب الإختصاص للشيخ المفيد قدس سره الشريف وكتاب بصائر الدرجات:
بِهَذَا الاسنَادِ عَن جَابِرٍ عَن
أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ:
إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَخَذَ مِيثَاقَ شِيعَتِنَا مِنْ صُلْبِ آدَمَ فَنَعْرِفُ بِذَلِكَ حُبَّ الْمُحِبِّ وَ إِنْ أَظْهَرَ خِلافَ ذَلِكَ بِلِسَانِهِ وَ نَعْرِفُ بُغْضَ الْمُبْغِضِ وَ إِنْ أَظْهَرَ حُبَّنَا 
أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ .*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

السلام عليك ياابا الحسنين

كل الشكر على الطرح الرائع

ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 19


السلام عليكم





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم



شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


أَنَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ

************************* 

بحارالأنوار 27 5 
قصص الأنبياء عليهم السلام
بِالْإِسْنَادِ إِلَى الصَّدُوقِ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ هَارُونَ عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرٍ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ الْقَاضِي عَنْ قُتَيْبَةَ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنِ اللَّيْثِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ وَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ قَالَ
رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
لَمَّا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ آدَمَ وَ نَفَخَ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِهِ الْتَفَتَ آدَمُ يَمْنَةَ الْعَرْشِ فَإِذَا خَمْسَةُ أَشْبَاحٍ
فَقَالَ يَا رَبِّ هَلْ خَلَقْتَ قَبْلِي مِنَ الْبَشَرِ أَحَداً ؟
قَالَ لا 
قَالَ عليه السلام فَمَنْ هَؤُلاءِ الَّذِينَ أَرَى أَسْمَاءَهُمْ؟
فَقَالَ:
هَؤُلاءِ خَمْسَةٌ مِنْ وُلْدِكَ لَوْلاهُمْ مَا خَلَقْتُكَ وَ لا خَلَقْتُ الْجَنَّةَ وَ لا النَّارَ وَ لا الْعَرْشَ وَ لا الْكُرْسِيَّ وَ لا السَّمَاءَ وَ لا الْأَرْضَ وَ لا الْمَلَائِكَةَ وَ لا الْجِنَّ وَ لا الاِنْسَ هَؤُلاءِ خَمْسَةٌ شَقَقْتُ لَهُمْ اسْماً مِنْ أَسْمَائِي فَأَنَا 
الْمَحْمُودُ وَ هَذَا مُحَمَّدٌ
وَ أَنَا الأَعْلَى وَ هَذَا عَلِيٌّ
وَ أَنَا الْفَاطِرُ وَ هَذِهِ فَاطِمَةُ
وَ أَنَا ذُو الْإِحْسَانِ وَ هَذَا الْحَسَنُ
وَ أَنَا الْمُحْسِنُ وَ هَذَا الْحُسَيْنُ
آلَيْتُ عَلَى نَفْسِي
أَنَّهُ لا يَأْتِينِي أَحَدٌ وَ فِي قَلْبِهِ مِثْقَالُ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ مِنْ مَحَبَّةِ أَحَدِهِمْ إِلا أَدْخَلْتُهُ جَنَّتِي وَ آلَيْتُ بِعِزَّتِي أَنَّهُ لا يَأْتِينِي أَحَدٌ وَ فِي قَلْبِهِ مِثْقَالُ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ مِنَ بُغْضِ أَحَدِهِمْ إِلا أَدْخَلْتُهُ نَارِي
يَا آدَمُ هَؤُلاءِ صَفْوَتِي من خَلْقِي بِهِمْ أُنجِي مَن أُنجِي وَ بِهِمْ أُهلِكُ مَنْ أُهلِكُ .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله* 
*السلام على أنوار الله في أرضه وسماءه*
*السلام على محال معرفة الله ومعادن حكمة الله*
*اللهم بحقهم نجنا وارزقنا شفاعتهم وزيارتهم واعطنا سؤلنا* 
*ولاتحرمنااا يارب العالمين بحقهم آجمعين*
*في ميزان الاعماال اخوي أويس*
*ماننحرم من نور الاحاديث*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 20


السلام عليكم




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


بحارالأنوار 39 248 
عن كتاب المناقب لابن شهرآشوب: 
الْفِرْدَوْسُ طَاوُسٌ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله :
إِنَّ النَّاسَ لَوِ اجْتَمَعُوا عَلَى حُبِّ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام لَمَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ النَّارَ 
بحارالأنوار 39 248 
وَ مِنْ كتاب مَنَاقِبِ الْخُوارِزْمِيِّ
قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
لَوِ اجْتَمَعَ النَّاسُ عَلَى حُبِّ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ لَمَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ النَّارَ 
بحارالأنوار 39 249 
عن كتاب بشارة المصطفى‏:
مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْوَهَّابِ الرَّازِيُّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ النَّيْسَابُورِيِّ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عُمَرَ الْفَقِيهِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الشَّيْبَانِيِّ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ طَلْحَةَ عَنْ أَبِي مُعَاوِيَةَ عَنْ لَيْثٍ عَنْ طَاوُسٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّ
رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ:
لَوِ اجْتَمَعَ النَّاسُ عَلَى حُبِّ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ لَمَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ النَّارَ 

*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 21*


*السلام* *عليكم*





*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعناعدائهم*

*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*بُغْضُ عَلِيٍّ كُفْرٌ وَ بُغْضُ بَنِي هَاشِمٍ نِفَاق*


******************************************************

عن كتاب بشارة المصطفى:
مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ عَبْدِ الصَّمَدِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ قَاسِمِ الْفَارِسِيِّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي إِسْمَاعِيلَ الْعَلَوِيِّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ النَّهَاوَنْدِيِّ عَنْ صَدَقَةَ بْنِ مُوسَى عَنْ 
مُوسَى بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ عليه السلام
 عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ
 قَالَ
 قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
إِنِّي لاَرْجُو لامَّتِي فِي حُبِّ عَلِيٍّ كَمَا أَرْجُو فِي قَوْلِ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 22*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*بُغْضُ* *عَلِيٍّ* *كُفْرٌ وَ بُغْضُ بَنِي هَاشِمٍ نِفَاق*

******************************************************
بحارالأنوار 39 257 
*حَنَانُ بْنُ سَدِيرٍ عَنِ*
*الْبَاقِرِ عليه السلام*
*قَالَ:*
*مَا ثَبَّتَ اللَّهُ حُبَّ عَلِيٍّ فِي قَلْبِ أَحَدٍ فَزَلَّتْ لَهُ قَدَمٌ إِلا ثَبَّتَهَا اللَّهُ وَ ثَبَّتَ لَهُ قَدَمٌ أُخْرَى .*

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد السلام عليكم يا ال بيت النبوة ومعدن الرسالة كلامهم نور فهم مدرستنا في هذة الدنيا وعلى نهجم نسير ان شاء الله   يعطيك الف عافية على الطرح النوراني والقيم في ميزان الاعمال ان شاء الله تعالى تحياتي غرووووووووووبة

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 23*


*السلام* *عليكم*





*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*بُغْضُ* *عَلِيٍّ* *كُفْرٌ وَ بُغْضُ بَنِي هَاشِمٍ نِفَاق*

******************************************************
أَقُولُ قَالَ *ابْنُ أَبِي الْحَدِيدِ فِي الْمُجَلَّدِ الثَّامِنِ مِنْ شَرْحِ نَهْجِ الْبَلَاغَةِ* فِي الْخَبَرِ* الصَّحِيحِ* الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ:
لَا يُحِبُّهُ إِلَّا مُؤْمِنٌ وَ لَا يُبْغِضُهُ إِلَّا مُنَافِقٌ 
قَالَ( ابن ابي الحديد في المصدر السابق ) وَ رَوَى حَبَّةُ الْعُرَنِيُّ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام أَنَّهُ قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ أَخَذَ مِيثَاقَ كُلِّ مُؤْمِنٍ عَلَى حُبِّي وَ مِيثَاقَ كُلِّ مُنَافِقٍ عَلَى بُغْضِي فَلَوْ ضَرَبْتُ وَجْهَ الْمُؤْمِنِ بِالسَّيْفِ مَا أَبْغَضَنِي وَ لَوْ صَبَبْتُ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى الْمُنَافِقِ مَا أَحَبَّنِي
بحارالأنوار 39 258 
*حُبُّ عَلِيٍّ جُنَّةٌ لِلْوَرَى            *  *احْطُطْ بِهِ يَا رَبِّ أَوْزَارِي‏*
*لَوْ أَنَّ ذِمِّيّاً نَوَى حُبَّهُ              *  *حُصِّنَ فِي النَّارِ مِنَ النَّار*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 24


السلام عليكم





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


بُغْضُ عَلِيٍّ كُفْرٌ وَ بُغْضُ بَنِي هَاشِمٍ نِفَاق

******************

بشارة المصطفى‏:
أَبُو عَلِيِّ بْنُ شَيْخِ الطَّائِفَةِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ الْمُفِيدِ عَنْ أَبِي الْقَاسِمِ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَلِيٍّ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ هَمَّامٍ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مَسْعَدَةَ بْنِ صَدَقَةَ عَنْ جَدِّهِ مَسْعَدَةَ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ 
أَبَا عَبْدِاللَّهِ جَعْفَرَ بْنَ مُحَمَّدٍ عليه السلام يَقُولُ:
وَ اللَّهِ لَا يَهْلِكُ هَالِكٌ عَلَى حُبِّ 
عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ
إِلا رَآهُ فِي أَحَبِّ الْمَوَاطِنِ إِلَيْهِ 
وَ لا يَهْلِكُ هَالِكٌ عَلَى بُغْضِ 
عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ
إِلا رَآهُ فِي أَبْغَضِ الْمَوَاطِنِ إِلَيْهِ .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*سلام الله على ابا الحسن علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام*
*فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله يقول (آمرني ربي بسد جميع الابواب إلا باب عـلي)..*
*يعطيكِ الف عاافيه اخوي اويس..*
*في ميزاان اعماالك..*
*تقبل تحيتي..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 25* 

*السلام* *عليكم*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:* 
*بُغْضُ* *عَلِيٍّ* *كُفْرٌ وَ بُغْضُ بَنِي هَاشِمٍ نِفَاق* 
******************************************************
بحارالأنوار 39 287 
82*- كَشْفُ الْيَقِينِ، لِلْعَلامَةِ قُدِّسَ سِرُّهُ:*
*كَانَ لِأَبِي دُلَفَ وَلَدٌ فَتَحَادَثَ أَصْحَابُهُ فِي حُبِّ*
*عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام** وَ بُغْضِهِ ؛ فَرَوَى بَعْضُهُمْ عَنِ*
*النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله** أَنَّهُ قَالَ:*
*يَا عَلِيُّ لا يُحِبُّكَ إِلا مُؤْمِنٌ تَقِيٌّ وَ لا يُبْغِضُكَ إِلا وَلَدُ زَنْيَةٍ أَوْ حَيْضَةٍ*
*فَقَالَ وَلَدُ أَبِي دُلَفَ:*
*مَا تَقُولُونَ فِي الْأَمِيرِ هَلْ يُؤْتَى فِي أَهْلِهِ؟!* 
*فَقَالُوا لأ*
*فَقَالَ: وَ اللَّهِ إِنِّي لَأَشَدُّ النَّاسِ بُغْضاً* *لِعَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ.** فَخَرَجَ أَبُوهُ وَ هُمْ فِي التَّشَاجُرِ فَقَالَ:* 
*وَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ هَذَا الْخَبَرَ لَحَقٌّ**!** وَ اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَوَلَدُ زَنْيَةٍ وَ حَيْضَةٍ مَعاً ؛ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مَرِيضاً فِي دَارِ أَخِي فِي حُمَّى ثَلاثٍ فَدَخَلَتْ عَلَيَّ جَارِيَةٌ لِقَضَاءِ حَاجَةٍ فَدَعَتْنِي نَفْسِي إِلَيْهَا فَأَبَتْ وَ قَالَتْ إِنِّي حَائِضٌ فَكَابَرْتُهَا عَلَى نَفْسِهَا فَوَطِئْتُهَا فَحَمَلَتْ بِهَذَا الْوَلَدِ فَهُو:*
*َ* *لِزَنْيَةٍ وَ حَيْضَةٍ مَعاً*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 26


السلام عليكم





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


بُغْضُ عَلِيٍّ كُفْرٌ وَ بُغْضُ بَنِي هَاشِمٍ نِفَاق

******************
علي عليه السلام سيد في الدنيا والاخرة
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 286
78- وَ بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْأَزْهَرِ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّزَّاقِ بْنِ هَمَّامٍ عَنْ مَعْمَرِ بْنِ رَاشِدٍ عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ نَظَرَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله إِلَى عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام فَقَالَ:
يَا عَلِيُّ
أَنْتَ سَيِّدٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَ سَيِّدٌ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مَنْ أَحَبَّكَ فَقَدْ أَحَبَّنِي
وَ مَنْ أَبْغَضَكَ فَقَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي وَ حَبِيبُكَ حَبِيبِي وَ حَبِيبِي حَبِيبُ اللَّهِ وَ بَغِيضُكَ بَغِيضِي وَ بَغِيضِي بَغِيضُ اللَّهِ فَطُوبَى لِمَنْ أَحَبَّكَ بَعْدِي .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 27* 

*السلام* *عليكم* 




*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:* 

*بُغْضُ* *عَلِيٍّ* *كُفْرٌ وَ بُغْضُ بَنِي هَاشِمٍ نِفَاق* 
****************************************************** 
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 285
عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ أَنَّ 
جَبْرَئِيلَ عليه السلام
نَزَلَ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ لَهُ: 
يَا مُحَمَّدُ
إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يَأْمُرُكَ أَنْ تُحِبَّ 
عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ
فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ عَلِيّاً وَ يُحِبُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّهُ فَقَالَ :
يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَ مَنْ يُبْغِضُ عَلِيّاً فَقَالَ :
رَسُولُ اللَّهِ مَنْ يَحْمِلُ النَّاسَ عَلَى عَدَاوَتِهِ .

----------


## حلاالكون

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*يعطيكِ الف عاافيه اخوي اويس..*
جزاك الله خيرررررر :)

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 28*


*السلام* *عليكم*





*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*بُغْضُ* *عَلِيٍّ* *كُفْرٌ وَ بُغْضُ بَنِي هَاشِمٍ نِفَاق*

****************************************************** 
بحارالأنوار 30 381 
وَ عَنْ بَشِيرٍ، قَالَ سَأَلْتُ
أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ 
*عَنْهُمَا* 
فَلَمْ يُجِبْنِي، ثُمَّ سَأَلْتُهُ فَلَمْ يُجِبْنِي، فَلَمَّا كَانَ فِي الثَّالِثَةِ قُلْتُ جُعِلْتُ فِدَاكَ، أَخْبِرْنِي عَنْهُمَا. فَقَالَ مَا قَطَرَتْ قَطْرَةٌ مِنْ دِمَائِنَا وَ لا مِنْ دِمَاءِ أَحَدٍ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ إِلا وَ هِيَ فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمَا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ.

----------


## نبراس فاطمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآلــ محمد الطيبين الطاهرين ورحمة الله وبركاته...

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكورة اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع...

السلام على امير المؤمنين ويعسوب الدين وامام المتقين الامام علي 

ابن ابي طالب عليه الصلاة وافضل السلام يوم ولد ويوم استشهد 

ويوم يبعث حيا ورحمة الله وبركاته...

حفظك الله من كل سوء بحق الإمام علي الضرغام عليه السلام 

يارب العالمين ورزقك الله خير الدنيا وخير الآخرة والله يرزقك 

بالدنيا زيارته وشفاعته بالاخرة يارب العالمين...

ونسألكم الدعاء من القلب بتعجيل الفرج والقضاء الحاجة...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اللهم صلّ على محمد وآلــ محمد الطيبين الطاهرين ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مشكورة اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع...
> 
> السلام على امير المؤمنين ويعسوب الدين وامام المتقين الامام علي 
> ...



 السلام عليكم
حياكم الله حياكم الله ووفقتم لكل خير وقضى الله جميع حوائجكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *يعطيكِ الف عاافيه اخوي اويس..*
> جزاك الله خيرررررر :)



 السلام عليكم
حياكم الله واسعدكم الله  ووفقتم لكل خير وقضى الله جميع حوائجكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 29*


*السلام* *عليكم*





*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*بُغْضُ* *عَلِيٍّ* *كُفْرٌ وَ بُغْضُ بَنِي هَاشِمٍ نِفَاق*

******************************************************
*بحارالأنوار 27 74* 
*عن كتاب الأمالي للصدوق:*
*عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ الْقَزْوِينِيُّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْحَضْرَمِيِّ عَنْ جَنْدَلِ بْنِ وَالِقٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عُمَرَ الْمَازِنِيِّ عَنْ عَبَّادٍ الْكَلْبِيِّ عَنْ* 
*جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ عَنْ فَاطِمَةَ الصُّغْرَى*
*عَنِ*
*الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عَنْ أُمِّهِ فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتِ مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ**عَلَيْهِمْ** قَالَتْ :* 
*خَرَجَ عَلَيْنَا* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** عَشِيَّةَ عَرَفَةَ فَقَالَ: إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى بَاهَى بِكُمْ وَ غَفَرَ لَكُمْ عَامَّةً*
* وَ لِعَلِيٍّ خَاصَّةً*
* وَ إِنِّي* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ** إِلَيْكُمْ غَيْرَ مُحَابٍ لِقَرَابَتِي هَذَا* 
*جَبْرَئِيلُ*
* يُخْبِرُنِي أَنَّ السَّعِيدَ كُلَّ السَّعِيدِ حَقَّ السَّعِيدِ مَنْ أَحَبَّ*
*عَلِيّاً*
*فِي حَيَاتِهِ وَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِ وَ أَنَّ الشَّقِيَّ كُلَّ الشَّقِيِّ حَقَّ الشَّقِيِّ مَنْ أَبْغَضَ*
* عَلِيّاً*
*فِي حَيَاتِهِ وَ بَعْدَ وَفَاتِهِ .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*سلام الله على ابو الحسن سيف الله المسلول وزوج البتول علي أمير المؤمنين ..*
*جزاك الله الف خيرا ع الاحاديث المباركة..*
*الله يعطيك العافيه..*
*تحيااتي ...*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*زينة - 30*
*السلام عليكم*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*
*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*بُغْضُ عَلِيٍّ كُفْرٌ وَ بُغْضُ بَنِي هَاشِمٍ نِفَاق*
********************
*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 286*
*78- وَ بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْأَزْهَرِ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّزَّاقِ بْنِ هَمَّامٍ عَنْ مَعْمَرِ بْنِ رَاشِدٍ عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ نَظَرَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله إِلَى عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام فَقَالَ:*
* يَا عَلِيُّ أَنْتَ سَيِّدٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَ سَيِّدٌ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مَنْ أَحَبَّكَ فَقَدْ أَحَبَّنِي وَ مَنْ أَبْغَضَكَ فَقَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي وَ حَبِيبُكَ حَبِيبِي وَ حَبِيبِي حَبِيبُ اللَّهِ وَ بَغِيضُكَ بَغِيضِي وَ بَغِيضِي بَغِيضُ اللَّهِ فَطُوبَى لِمَنْ أَحَبَّكَ بَعْدِي.*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 31


السلام عليكم





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************

بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 306
122- وَ بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ قَالَ كُنَّا جُلُوساً مَعَ 
رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله إِذْ أَقْبَلَ إِلَيْهِ رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ:
يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَخْبِرْنِي عَنْ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ لاِبْلِيسَ :
أَسْتَكْبَرْتَ أَمْكُنْتَ مِنَ الْعالِينَ فَمَنْ هُمْ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ هُمْ أَعْلَى مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ؟؟
فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
أَنَا وَ عَلِيٌّ وَ فَاطِمَةُ وَ الْحَسَنُ وَ الْحُسَيْنُ كُنَّا فِي سُرَادِقِ الْعَرْشِ نُسَبِّحُ اللَّهَ وَ تُسَبِّحُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ لِتَسْبِيحِنَا قَبْلَ أَنْ خَلَقَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ آدَمَ بِأَلْفَيْ عَامٍ فَلَمَّا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّآدَمَ أَمَرَ الْمَلَائِكَةَ أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا لَهُ وَ لَمْ يَأْمُرْنَا بِالسُّجُودِ فَسَجَدَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ كُلُّهُمْ إِلا إِبْلِيسَ فَإِنَّهُ أَبَى وَ لَمْ يَسْجُدْ فَقَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَسْتَكْبَرْتَ أَمْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الْعالِينَ أَيْ مِنْ هَؤُلاءِ الْخَمْسِ الْمَكْتُوبِ أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ فِي سُرَادِقِ الْعَرْشِ
فَنَحْنُ
بَابُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يُؤْتَى مِنْهُ بِنَا يَهْتَدِي الْمُهْتَدُونَ فَمَنْ أَحَبَّنَا أَحَبَّهُ اللَّهُ وَ أَسْكَنَهُ جَنَّتَهُ وَ مَنْ أَبْغَضَنَا أَبْغَضَهُ اللَّهُ وَ أَسْكَنَهُ نَارَهُ وَ لا يُحِبُّنَا إِلا مَنْ طَابَ مَوْلِدُهُ .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 32*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************
1- الأمالي للصدوق:
الْقَطَّانُ عَنِ الْعَبَّاسِ بْنِ الْفَضْلِ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْفُرَاتِ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْبَصْرِيِّ عَنْ جَنْدَلِ بْنِ وَالِقٍ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ حَمَّادٍ عَنْ سَعِيدٍ عَنِ *ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ* أَنَّهُ مَرَّ بِمَجْلِسٍ مِنْ مَجَالِسِ قُرَيْشٍ وَ هُمْ يَسُبُّونَ *عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام* فَقَالَ لِقَائِدِهِ : مَا يَقُولُ هَؤُلاءِ ؟؟
قَالَ يَسُبُّونَ *عَلِيّاً* قَالَ: قَرِّبْنِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَلَمَّا أَنْ وَقَفَ عَلَيْهِمْ 
قَالَ أَيُّكُمُ السَّابُّ اللَّهِ؟ 
قَالُوا سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَ مَنْ يَسُبُّ اللَّهَ فَقَدْ أَشْرَكَ بِاللَّهِ
 قَالَ فَأَيُّكُمُ السَّابُّ *رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله*؟
 قَالُوا وَ مَنْ يَسُبُّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ كَفَرَ؟
 قَالَ فَأَيُّكُمُ السَّابُّ *عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ؟؟*
قَالُوا قَدْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ قَالَ: 
*فَأَشْهَدُ بِاللَّهِ وَ أَشْهَدُ لِلَّهِ لَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ* *رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* *يَقُولُ: مَنْ سَبَّ** عَلِيّاً فَقَدْ سَبَّنِي وَ مَنْ سَبَّنِي فَقَدْ سَبَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ ثُمَّ مَضَى.*
*فَقَالَ لِقَائِدِهِ فَهَلْ قَالُوا شَيْئاً حِينَ قُلْتُ لَهُمْ مَا قُلْتُ ؟؟*
قَالَ مَا قَالُوا شَيْئاً قَالَ كَيْفَ رَأَيْتَ وُجُوهَهُمْ قَالَ 
*نَظَرُوا إِلَيْكَ بِأَعْيُنٍ مُحْمَرَّةٍ        * *نَظَرَ التُّيُوسِ إِلَى شِفَارِ الْجَازِرِ*
قَالَ زِدْنِي فِدَاكَ أَبُوكَ قَالَ 
*خُزْرُ الْحَوَاجِبِ نَاكِسُو أَذْقَانِهِمْ             * *نَظَرَ الذَّلِيلِ إِلَى الْعَزِيزِ الْقَاهِرِ*
قَالَ زِدْنِي فِدَاكَ أَبُوكَ قَالَ مَا عِنْدِي غَيْرُ هَذَا قَالَ لَكِنَّ عِنْدِي: 
*أَحْيَاؤُهُمْ خِزْيٌ عَلَى أَمْوَاتِهِمْ                 * *وَ الْمَيِّتُونَ فَضِيحَةٌ لِلْغَابِرِ*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 33


السلام عليكم





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************
عن كتاب 
كنز جامع الفوائد و تأويل الآيات الظاهرة:
مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْعَبَّاسِ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ عَجْبٍ الْأَنْبَارِيِّ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ سُوَيْدٍ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ سَهَرٍ عَنْ حَكِيمِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ قَالَ 
رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله لِعَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام
إِنَّمَا مَثَلُكَ مَثَلُ 
قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ
فَإِنَّهُ مَنْ قَرَأَهَا مَرَّةً فَكَأَنَّمَا قَرَأَ ثُلُثَ الْقُرْآنِ وَ مَنْ قَرَأَهَا مَرَّتَيْنِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَرَأَ ثُلُثَيِ الْقُرْآنِ وَ مَنْ قَرَأَهَا ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَرَأَ الْقُرْآنَ كُلَّهُ وَ كَذَلِكَ أَنْتَ مَنْ 
أَحَبَّكَ بِقَلْبِهِ كَانَ لَهُ ثُلُثُ ثَوَابِ الْعِبَادِ 
وَ
مَنْ أَحَبَّكَ بِقَلْبِهِ وَ لِسَانِهِ كَانَ لَهُ ثُلُثَا ثَوَابِ الْعِبَادِ 
وَ
مَنْ أَحَبَّكَ بِقَلْبِهِ وَ لِسَانِهِ وَ يَدِهِ كَانَ لَهُ ثَوَابُ الْعِبَادِ أَجْمَعُ.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على مولى المؤمنين وسيد الوصيين ابا الحسن والحسين*
*علي بن أبي طالب ابن عم النبي الامين صلى الله عليه وآله..*
*اقوال نورانية راائعه..*
*جزاك الله خيرا سيد أويس..*
*بانتظار كل قيمَ تنثره بين ايدينا..*
*لاتنسانا من خالص الدعاء ..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 34


السلام عليكم





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************

بحارالأنوار 8 22 
عن كتاب الأمالي للصدوق:
عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُوسَى عَنْ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَسَدِيِّ عَنِ الْبَرْمَكِيِّ عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ التَّمِيمِيِّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ بْنِ عُمَيْرٍ الشَّيْبَانِيِّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ قَالَ
رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله أَنَا سَيِّدُ الانبِيَاء وَ الْمُرسَلِين
وَ أَفضَلُ مِنَ
الْمَلائِكَةِ
الْمُقَرَّبِينَ وَ أَوْصِيائِي سَادَةُ أَوْصِيَاءِ النَّبِيِّينَ وَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ وَ ذُرِّيَّتِي أَفْضَلُ ذُرِّيَّاتِ النَّبِيِّينَ وَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ وَ أَصْحَابِي الَّذِينَ سَلَكُوا مِنْهَاجِي أَفْضَلُ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّينَ وَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ وَ ابْنَتِي
فَاطِمَةُ سَيِّدَةُ نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ
وَ الطَّاهِرَاتُ مِنْ أَزْوَاجِي أُمَّهَاتُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَ أُمَّتِي خَيْرُ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ وَ أَنَا أَكْثَرُ النَّبِيِّينَ تَبَعاً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَ لِي حَوْضٌ عَرْضُهُ مَا بَيْنَ بُصْرَى وَ صَنْعَاءَ فِيهِ مِنَ الابَارِيقِ عَدَدُ نُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ وَ خَلِيفَتِي عَلَى الْحَوْضِ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَلِيفَتِي فِي الدُّنْيَا فَقِيلَ وَ مَنْ ذَاكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ إِمَامُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَ مَوْلاهُمْ بَعْدِي عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ يَسْقِي مِنْهُ أَوْلِيَاءَهُ وَ يَذُودُ عَنْهُ أَعْدَاءَهُ كَمَا يَذُودُ أَحَدُكُمُ الْغَرِيبَةَ مِنَ الْإِبِلِ عَنِ الْمَاءِ ثُمَّ قَالَ
عليه السلام :
مَن أَحَبَّ عَلِيّاً وَ أَطَاعَهُ فِي دَارِ الدُّنْيَا وَرَدَ عَلَيَّ حَوْضِي غَدا وَ كَانَ مَعِي فِي دَرَجَتِي فِي الْجَنَّةِ
و
مَن أَبْغَضَ عَلِيّاً فِي دَارِ الدُّنْيَا وَ عَصَاهُ لَمْ أَرَهُ وَ لَمْ يَرَنِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَ اخْتَلَجَ دُونِي وَ أُخِذَ بِهِ ذَاتَ الشِّمَالِ إِلَى النَّارِ .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 35


السلام عليكم




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************

مستدرك‏الوسائل 5 331 
وَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله رَأَيْتُ فِيمَا يَرَى النَّائِمُ عَمِّي حَمْزَةَ بْنَ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ
وَ أَخِي 
جَعْفَرَ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ
وَ بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمَا طَبَقٌ مِنْ نَبِقٍ فَأَكَلا سَاعَةً فَتَحَوَّلَ النَّبِقُ عِنَباً فَأَكَلا سَاعَةً فَتَحَوَّلَ الْعِنَبُ لَهُمَا رُطَباً فَأَكَلا سَاعَةً فَدَنَوْتُ مِنْهُمَا وَ قُلْتُ بِأَبِي أَنْتُمَا أَيَّ الْأَعْمَالِ وَجَدْتُمَا أَفْضَلَ ؟؟
قَالا فَدَيْنَاكَ بِالْآبَاءِ وَ الْأُمَّهَاتِ وَجَدْنَا أَفْضَلَ الْأَعْمَالِ الصَّلاةَ عَلَيْكَ
وَ سَقْيَ الْمَاءِ
وَ
حُبَّ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام

*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 36*
*السلام* *عليكم*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 
******************************************************
*بحارالأنوار 8 356* 

*عن كتاب الكافي:*
*الْعِدَّةُ عَنْ سَهْلٍ عَنِ ابْنِ فَضَّالٍ عَنْ حَنَانٍ عَنْ* 
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام* 
*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :*
*لا يُبالِي النَّاصِبُ صلى أَم زنى*
*وَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ نَزَلَتْ فِيهِمْ :*
*عامِلَةٌ ناصِبَةٌ تَصْلى‏ ناراً حامِيَةً.*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 37*


*السلام* *عليكم*




*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************
*الكافي 4 13* 

1- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ حَمَّادِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنْ حَرِيزٍ عَنْ سَدِيرٍ الصَّيْرَفِيِّ قَالَ قُلْتُ لابِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام: 
أطعِمُ سائِلا لا أَعرِفهُ مُسلِماً؟؟
فَقَالَ نَعم أَعْطِ منْ لا تَعْرِفُهُ بِوَلايَة وَ لا عَدَاوةٍ لِلْحَقِّ إِنَّ 
اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ يَقُولُ :
وَ قُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ حُسْناً
وَ لَا تطعِمْ مَنْ نَصَبَ لِشيءٍ مِنَ الْحقِّ أَو دَعَا إِلَى شَيءٍ مِنَ البَاطِلِ.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
سلام الله على رسول الله وعلى وصيه المرتضى علي بن ابي طالب
اللهم ارزقنا شفاعة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله واسقنا من حوضه
بكف الوصي علي عليه السلام
جزاك الله خيرا اخوي
الله يعطيك الف عافيه
دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 38*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 
******************************************************

وسائل‏الشيعة 9 486 
وَ فِي عِقَابِ الْأَعْمَالِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ إِدْرِيسَ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ حَمَّادٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
 لَيسَ الناصِبُ مَنْ نَصَبَ لَنَا أَهلَ البَيْتِ لانكَ لا تَجِدُ أَحَدا يَقُولُ :
أَنَا أبْغِضُ مُحَمَّداً وَ آلَ مُحَمَّدٍ و لَكِن النَاصِبَ مَنْ نصَبَ لَكمْ وَ هُوَ يَعلمُ أَنكمْ تَتَوَلَونا وَ أَنكمْ مِنْ شِيعَتِنَا .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 39*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 
******************************************************
*بحارالأنوار 26 229 باب 1- ذكر ثواب فضائلهم و صلتهم* 
*10- وَ بِإِسْنادِهِ عَنِ الصَّادِقِ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله إِنَّ اللهَ تعالَى جعل* 
*لأ**خِي علِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام فَضائِلَ لَا تحصَى كثرة*
* فَمَنْ قَرأَ فَضِيلَةً مِنْ فَضَائِلِهِ مُقِرّاً بِهَا غَفَرَ اللهُ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنبِهِ وَ مَا تَأَخَّرَ* 
*وَ* 
*منْ كتبَ فَضِيلَةً مِنْ فَضَائلِهِ لَمْ تَزَلِ الملائِكة يَستغفِرُونَ لهُ ما بَقِيَ لتلكَ الكِتابةِ رَسمٌ*
* وَ*
* مَنِ اسْتمَعَ إِلى فَضِيلَةٍ مِنْ فَضائِلِهِ غَفَرَ اللَّهُ لَهُ الذنُوبَ التِي اكتسبهَا بِالسَّمْعِ*
* وَ*
* مَنْ نظَرَ إِلَى كِتابَةٍ مِنْ فَضائِلِهِ غَفَرَ اللَّهُ لَهُ الذنُوبَ التِي اكتَسَبَهَا بِالنظَرِ*
* ثُمَّ*
* قَالَ النظَرُ إِلَى عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام عِبَادَة* 
*وَ* 
*لا** يَقبَلُ اللهُ إِيمَانَ عَبْدٍ إِلا بِوَلايَتِهِ وَ البَرَاءَةِ مِنْ أَعْدَائِهِ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*سلام الله على سيد الوصييين وقائد الغر المحجلين علي عليه السلام*
*اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته*
*في ميزان اعمالك سيد أويس..*
*الله يعطيك العاافيه..*
*دمت موفق بحق محمد وآله الاطهار..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *سلام الله على سيد الوصييين وقائد الغر المحجلين علي عليه السلام*
> *اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته*
> *في ميزان اعمالك سيد أويس..*
> *الله يعطيك العاافيه..*
> *دمت موفق بحق محمد وآله الاطهار..*



 السلام عليكم
شذى اختي امس كنت بالحرم المبارك دعوت لكم وزرت عنكم اسال الله تعالى ان لا يخيبني في حقكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 40*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 
******************************************************
الكافي 8 101 حديث أبي بصير مع المرأة ..... : 
*72-* *مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ فَضَّالٍ عَنْ علِيِّ بْنِ عُقبَةَ عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ أَبَانٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ الْحَمِيدِ الْوَابِشِيِّ عَن* *أَبِي جَعْفرٍ عليه السلام** قَالَ قُلتُ لَهُ:*
* إِنَّ لنا جَاراً ينتهِكُ المَحَارِمَ كُلهَا حَتى إِنهُ لَيترُكُ الصَّلاةَ فَضْلا عَنْ غيْرِهَا فَقَالَ* *سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ** وَ أَعْظَمَ ذلِكَ أَ لا أُخبِرُكُمْ بِمَنْ هُوَ شرٌّ مِنهُ؟؟*
*قُلتُ بلى .قَالَ:*
*النَاصِبُ** لنا شرٌّ مِنهُ.* 
*أَما إِنهُ ليْسَ منْ عَبْدٍ يُذكَرُ عِنْدَهُ* *أَهْلُ الْبَيْتِ** فَيَرِقُّ لِذِكرِنا إِلا مَسَحَتِ المَلَائِكَةُ ظهْرَهُ وَ غُفِرَ لَهُ ذُنوبُهُ كُلهَا إِلا أَنْ يَجِي‏ءَ بِذَنبٍ يُخرِجُهُ مِنَ الايمَانِ وَ إِنَّ الشَّفَاعَةَ لَمَقبُولَة وَ مَا تقُبِّلَ فِي*
*نَاصِبٍ*
*وَ إِنَّ المُؤْمِنَ لَيَشْفَعُ لِجَارِهِ وَ مَا لَهُ حَسنةٌ فَيَقولُ يَا رَبِّ جَارِي كَانَ يَكُفُّ عَني الأَذَى فَيُشَفعُ فِيهِ فَيَقولُ اللهُ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى أَنَا رَبُّكَ وَ أَنَا أَحَقُّ مَنْ كَافَى عَنكَ فَيُدْخِلهُ الْجَنةَ وَ مَا لَهُ مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ وَ إِنَّ أَدْنَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ شَفَاعَةً لَيَشْفَعُ لِثَلَاثِينَ إِنْسَاناً فَعِندَ ذَلِكَ يَقُولُ أَهْلُ النَّارِ فَما لَنا مِنْ شافِعِينَ وَ لا صَدِيقٍ حَمِيمٍ‏*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 41* 

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:* 

*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*  
****************************************************** 
*الكافي 5 350 باب مناكحة النصاب و الشكاك .....* 
*11-* *حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زِيَادٍ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ غَيْرِ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ أَبَانِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ عَنِ الْفُضَيْلِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ قَالَ سَأَلْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام عَنْ نِكَاحِ*
*الناصِبِ*
* فَقَالَ لا وَ اللَّهِ مَا يَحِلُّ .*
*قَالَ فُضَيْلٌ ثُمَّ سَألتهُ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى فَقلتُ :*
*جُعِلتُ فِدَاكَ مَا تَقولُ فِي نِكَاحِهِمْ ؟؟*
*قَالَ وَ المَرأَةُ عَارِفَةٌ؟*
*قُلتُ عَارِفَة قَالَ:*
*إِنَّ العَارِفَةَ لَا توضَعُ إِلا عِندَ عَارِفٍ .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 42*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

****************************************************** 
*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 303*
*عن* *كتاب* 
118- *المحاسن* *ابْنُ يزِيد عَنِ المُبَارَكِ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ جَبَلَةَ عَنْ حَمِيدَةَ عَنْ جَابِرٍ عَنْ* 
*أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام* 
*قَالَ قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله*: 
*التارِكُونَ وَلايَةَ*
*عَلِيٍّ*
*المُنكرُونَ لفَضْله المُظَاهرُونَ أَعداءهُ*
*خارِجُون*
*عنِ الإِسْلامِ مَنْ ماتَ منهُمْ علَى* *ذلك.*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 43* 

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:* 

*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*  
****************************************************** 
*الكافي 8 235 حديث القباب ..... ص: 231*
*314-* *الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَشْعَرِيُّ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَالِمِ بْنِ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَعِيدِ بْنِ غَزْوَانَ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْمُغِيرَةِ قَالَ:*
* قُلْتُ لأَبِي الْحَسَنِ عليه السلام:*
*إِنَّ لي جاريْنِ أَحدُهُمَا* 
*ناصِبٌ* 
*و* 
*الآخرُ*
*زيْدِيٌّ*
* وَ لا بُدَّ مِنْ مُعاشرتِهِمَا فمنْ أُعاشِرُ؟؟*
*فَقَالَ :*
*هُما سِيانِ منْ كَذبَ بِآيةٍ مِنْ كِتابِ اللهِ فَقَدْ نبذَ الإِسْلامَ ورَاءَ ظهْرِهِ و هوَ المُكَذبُ بِجمِيعِ القرْآنِ وَ الأَنبِيَاءِ و المُرْسَلِينَ .*
*قَالَ ثُمَّ قَال :*
*إِنَّ هذَا نصَبَ لك* 
*وَ*
* هَذَا الزيْدِيُّ* 
*نصب لنا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على ليث الموحدين وامير المؤمنين ابا الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
احاديث قيَمة ومفيده جدااا
اعجبتني هذه الكلماات
جزاك الله خيرا اخي أويس
وفي ميزان اعمالك يارب
دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> السلام على ليث الموحدين وامير المؤمنين ابا الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
> احاديث قيَمة ومفيده جدااا
> اعجبتني هذه الكلماات
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي أويس
> وفي ميزان اعمالك يارب
> دمت بخير



 الاخت الكريمة شذى
كيف الصحة؟؟
اساله تعالى ان تكوني في كل يوم اكثر فرحا وعافية
اخوكم 
سيد اويس

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 44*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************
*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 307*

*124-* وَ بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَنْ آبَائِهِ عَنْ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله يَا *عَلِيُّ :*
إِنَّ اللهَ وهَبَ لَكَ حُبَّ المَسَاكِينِ وَ المُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَرَضِيتَ بِهِم إِخوَاناً وَ رَضُوا بِكَ إِمَاماً فَطوبَى لِمَنْ أَحَبَّكَ وَ صدَقَ عَلَيْكَ وَ وَيْلٌ لِمَنْ أَبْغَضَكَ وَ كَذَبَ عَلَيْكَ 
يَا *عَلِيُّ* :
أَنْتَ الْعَالِمُ بِهَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ مَنْ أَحَبَّكَ فَازَ وَ مَنْ أَبْغَضَكَ هَلَكَ.
يَا *عَلِيُّ*:
أَنَا المَدِينَةُ وَ أَنتَ بَابُهَا فَهَلْ تُؤْتَى المَدِينَةُ إِلا مِنْ بَابِهَا.
يَا *عَلِيُّ*:
أَهْلُ مَوَدَّتِكَ كُلُّ أَوَّابٍ حَفِيظٍ وَ كلُّ ذِي طِمْرٍ لَوْ أَقسَمَ عَلَى اللهِ لَبَرَّ قَسَمَهُ.
يَا* عَلِيُّ* :
إِخْوَانُكَ كُلُّ طَاوٍ وَ زَاكٍ مُجْتَهِدٍ يُحِبُّ فِيكَ وَ يُبْغِضُ فِيكَ مُحْتقِرٌ عِنْدَ الْخَلقِ عَظِيمُ المَنزَلَةِ عِنْدَ اللهِ.
يَا *عَلِيُّ*:
مُحِبُّوكَ جِيرَانُ اللهِ فِي دَارِ *الْفِرْدَوْسِ*.
الحديث طويل سياتي باقيه في مجالسنا الاتية باذن الله تعالى

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 45* 

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:* 

*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*  
******************************************************
*تتمت الحديث المبارك* 
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 307
لَا يَتَأَسَّفُونَ عَلَى مَا خَلَفُوا مِنَ الدنْيَا .
*يَا عَلِيُّ* :
أَنَا وَلِيٌّ لِمَنْ وَالَيْتَ وَ أَنَا عَدُوٌّ لِمَنْ عَادَيْتَ.
*يَا عَلِيُّ*:
مَنْ أَحَبَّكَ فَقدْ أَحَبَّنِي و مَنْ أَبغَضَكَ فَقَدْ أَبغَضَنِي.
*يَا عَلِيُّ:*
إِخْوَانكَ الذبُلُ الشفَاهِ تعْرَفُ الرَّهْبَانِيَّةُ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ.
*يَا عَلِيُّ*:
إِخْوَانكَ يَفرَحُونَ فِي
*ثَلاثَةِ مَوَاطِنَ* :
*عِندَ* خُرُوجِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَ أَنَا شَاهِدُهُمْ وَ أَنتَ ؛
وَ *عِند*َ المُسَاءَلَةِ فِي قبُورِهِمْ
وَ *عِندَ* العَرْضِ وَ *عِندَ* الصِّرَاطِ إِذ سُئِلَ سَائِرُ الخَلقِ عَنْ إِيمَانِهِمْ فَلمْ يُجِيبُوا.
*-* *الظاهر العرض والصراط تعد واحده وانا اعتقد انها زياردة رحمة ليزيد املنا بالشفاعة* *فليخسئوا** اعداؤنا حينما نهزء بهم في الاخرة ونحن نساء ورجال في احضان* 
*ابونا امير المؤمنين عليه السلام* 
*فَالْيَوْمَ الَّذينَ آمَنُوا مِنَ الْكُفارِ يَضْحَكُونَ (34)**(المطفيين)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على ليث العرين السلام على قائد الغر المحجلين*
*السلام على أمير المؤمنين ابا الحسن والحسين علي عليه السلام*
*رزقنا الله في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته*
*ولاحرمنا الله من لطفه وكراماته* 
*اخي سيد أويس /*
*جزاك الله كل خير على قيَم ماتنثره علينا*
*الله يعطيك الف عااافيه*
*بانتظار رواائع علوية اكثر*
*دمت بـخير*
*ولاتنسانا من خالص دعائك..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 46*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************
*تتمت الحديث المبارك* 

*يَا عَلِيُّ*:
حَربُكَ حَرْبِي و سِلمُكَ سِلمِي و حَربِي حَرْبُ اللهِ ؛ مَنْ سالَمكَ فقدْ سَالمَ اللهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ.
*يَا عَلِيُّ*:
بَشِّرْ إِخْوانَكَ بِأَنَّ اللهَ قَدْ رَضِيَ عَنهُمْ إِذ رَضِيَكَ لَهُمْ قائِداً وَ رَضُوا بِكَ وَلِيّاً.
*يَا عَلِيُّ* :
أَنتَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ و قَائِدُ الغُرِّ المُحَجَّلِينَ.
*يَا عَلِيُّ*:
شِيعَتكَ المُنتجَبُونَ وَ لَوْ لا أَنتَ وَ شِيعَتكَ مَا قَامَ لِلَهِ دِينٌ وَ لَوْ لا مَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ مِنكُمْ لما أَنزَلَتِ السَّمَاءُ قَطرَهَا.
*يَا عَلِيُّ* :
لَكَ كنْزٌ فِي الجَنَّةِ وَ أَنتَ ذو قرْنيْهَا شيعَتكَ تعْرَفُ بِحِزْبِ اللهِ.
*يَا عَلِيُّ* :
أَنتَ وَ شِيعَتُكَ القَائِمُونَ بِالقِسْطِ وَ خِيَرَةُ اللهِ مِنْ خَلقِهِ.
*يَا عَلِيُّ*
أَنا أَوَّلُ مَنْ يَنفُضُ الترَابَ عَنْ رَأسِهِ وَ أَنتَ مَعِي ثمَّ سَائِرُ الخَلقِ .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على مولى الموحدين وقرة عين المؤمنين وصي رسول رب العالمين*
*الامام علي بن ابي طالب عليه افضل الصلاة وازكى التسليم*
*اللهم قر أعيننا برؤية نبيك المختارصلى الله عليه وآله* 
*ورؤية ابن عمه حيد الكرار عليه السلام* 
*وارزقنا زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الاخرة*
*اخي سيد أويس* 
*جزاك الله كل خير ع الطرح المبارك*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*دمت بحمى الرحمن*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> *السلام على مولى الموحدين وقرة عين المؤمنين وصي رسول رب العالمين*
> *الامام علي بن ابي طالب عليه افضل الصلاة وازكى التسليم*
> *اللهم قر أعيننا برؤية نبيك المختارصلى الله عليه وآله* 
> *ورؤية ابن عمه حيد الكرار عليه السلام* 
> *وارزقنا زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الاخرة*
> *اخي سيد أويس* 
> *جزاك الله كل خير ع الطرح المبارك*
> *الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
> *دمت بحمى الرحمن*



 الاخت شذى
عطرك الله 
وعطر روحك
 واولاك وعقباك 
بعطر السعادة والهنا

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 47*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************
*تتمت الحديث المبارك* 
*يَا عَلِيُّ:*
أَنتَ وَ شِيعَتكَ عَلَى الحَوضِ تَسْقونَ مَنْ أَحْبَبْتمْ وَ تمْنَعُونَ مَنْ كَرِهْتُمْ وَ أَنتمُ الآمِنُونَ يَوْمَ الفَزَعِ الأَكبَرِ فِي ظِلِّ العَرْشِ يَفزَعُ الناسُ وَ لا تَفزَعُونَ وَ يَحزَنُ الناسُ وَ لا تَحْزَنُونَ فِيكمْ نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الآيَةُ: 
*إِنَّ الذِينَ سَبَقتْ لَهُمْ مِنا الْحُسْنى‏ أُولئِكَ عَنها مُبْعَدُونَ لا يَسْمَعُونَ حَسِيسَها وَ هُمْ فِي مَا اشْتهَتْ أَنفُسُهُمْ خالِدُونَ لا يَحْزُنُهُمُ الفَزَعُ الأَكْبَرُ وَ تتلَقاهُمُ المَلائِكَةُ هذا يَوْمُكُمُ الَّذِي كُنتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ*.
*يَا عَلِيُّ*:
أَنتَ وَ شِيعَتكَ تطلَبُونَ فِي المَوْقِفِ وَ أَنتُمْ فِي الجِنَانِ تتنَعَّمُونَ .
*يَا عَلِيُّ*:
إِنَّ المَلائِكَةَ وَ الخُزَّانَ يَشتاقونَ إِليكُمْ وَ إِنَّ حَمَلَةَ العَرْشِ وَ المَلائِكَةَ المُقَرَّبِينَ لَيَخُصُّونكُمْ بِالدُّعَاءِ وَ يَسْأَلُونَ اللَهَ لِمُحِبِّيكُمْ وَ يَفرَحُونَ لِمَنْ قدِمَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنهُمْ كَمَا يَفرَحُ الأَهْلُ بِالغَائِبِ القَادِمِ بَعْدَ طُولِ الغَيْبَةِ .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على امام المتقين وقائد الغر المحجلين ابا الحسن والحسين علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام ..*
*اخي سيد أويس /*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*وثوابك على سيد الوصيين علي عليه السلام*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته*
*ولاتنسانا من الدعاء عند المراقد الشريفه*
*حماك الله من كل سوء*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *السلام على امام المتقين وقائد الغر المحجلين ابا الحسن والحسين علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام ..*
> *اخي سيد أويس /*
> *الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
> *وثوابك على سيد الوصيين علي عليه السلام*
> *رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته*
> *ولاتنسانا من الدعاء عند المراقد الشريفه*
> *حماك الله من كل سوء*



وكيف انسى اختي
وكلما زرت ودعوت وصليت اشكركتكم بها 
واساله تعالى ان يحقق امنيتي بسعادتكم في الدارين

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 48*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************

*بحار ج 39 ص 229*
عن كتاب كتاب الروضة:
قَالَ *الصَّادِقُ عليه السلام :*
وَلايَتِي *لِعَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام*
 أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ 
مِنْ وِلادَتِي مِنْهُ 
لأَنَّ وَلايَتِي *لِعَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ*
فَرْضٌ 
وَ وِلادَتِي مِنهُ
 فَضْل‏.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرج قائمهم*
*السلام على اهل بيت النبوة وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكة*
*السلام على صادق آل بيت محمد صلى الله عليه وآله*
*السلام على وصي الرسول وزوج البتول فحل الفحول علي بن ابي طالب .*
*حديث رااائع مبارك نور من نور*
*احسنت اخي اويس على الطرح*
*في ميزان حسناتك ياارب*
*دمت بعين الجليل* 
*وشاكرة لطف الدعاء ...*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 49*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

****************************************************** 

من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه 3 408 باب ما أحل الله عز و جل من النكاح 
4425- وَ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله :
صِنفَانِ مِنْ أمتِي لا نَصِيبَ لَهُمَا فِي الإِسْلامِ الناصِبُ لأَهلِ بَيتِي حَرباً 
وَ 
غَالٍ فِي الدِّينِ مَارِقٌ مِنهُ

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 50*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

****************************************************** 
*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص : 274*
*وَ قَدْ أَوْرَدَهُ الخُوارِزْمِيُّ فِي مناقِبِهِ وَ رَوَى الحَافِظُ عَبْدُ العَزِيزِ بْنُ الأَخضَرِ الجنابِذِيُّ فِي كِتَابِهِ مَرْفوعاً إِلَى* *فَاطِمَةَ عليها السلام** قَالَتْ:*
*خرَجَ عليْنا* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** عَشِيَّةَ عَرَفَةَ فَقَال:*
*إِنَّ* *اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى*
* بَاهَى بِكُمْ* 
*وَ* 
*غَفَرَ لكُمْ عَامَّةً* 
*و*
* لعَلِيٍّ خَاصَّةً*
* وَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ غَيْرَ مُحَابٍّ لِقَرابَتِي*
*إِنَّ*
*السَّعِيدَ كُلَّ السَّعِيدِ مَنْ أَحَبَّ* 
*عَلِيّاً*
* فِي حَيَاتِهِ* 
*و*
* بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِ.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على ولي الله . السلام على أمين الله* 
*السلام على صراط الله . السلام على ابا الحسن علي عليه السلام*
*منذ نعومة أظافري وانا هائمة بـ عـلي . محبة لـ علي . مجنونة بـ علي ..*
*اقبلها مني يارب العبادِ واعطني بها أجزل ثوابِ*
*احسنت سيد أويس ع هذا الحديث العلوي الرائع*
*جداا جميل بما يحويه وبما به من معاني ولائيه*
*لاحرمنا من روعة ماتنثره هناا*
*دمت بحمى الجليل*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 51*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************

*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 254*
27- عن *كتاب المحاسن‏*:
أَبِي عَنْ يُونُسَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ أَوْ غَيْرِهِ عَنْ رِيَاحِ بْنِ أَبِي نَصْرٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ *أَبَا عَبْدِ**اللَّهِ عليه السلام* يَقولُ:
 إِنَّ *رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* كَانَ جَالِساً فِي مَلأٍ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ إِذ قَامَ فَزِعاً فَاستقبَلَ جَنَازَةً عَلَى أَرْبَعَةِ
*رِجَالٍ مِنَ الحَبَشِ* فَقَالَ ضَعُوهُ؛  ثمَّ كَشَفَ عَنْ وَجْهِهِ فَقَالَ أَيكمْ يَعْرِفُ هَذَا؟؟
فَقَالَ *عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام* أَنَا *يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ* هَذَا عَبْدُ بَنِي* رِيَاحٍ* مَا استقبلنِي قَط إِلا قَالَ:
 وَ اللهِ *أَنَا أُحِبُّكَ*
قَالَ قَالَ *رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله:*
 فَاشْهَدْ مَا يُحِبُّكَ إِلا مُؤْمِنٌ وَ لا يُبْغِضُكَ إِلا كَافِرٌ وَ إِنَّهُ قَدْ شَيَّعَهُ سَبْعُونَ أَلفَ قَبِيلٍ مِنَ المَلائِكَةِ كلُّ قَبِيلٍ عَلَى سَبعِينَ أَلفَ قَبِيلٍ قَالَ:
 ثمَّ أَطلَقَهُ مِنْ جَرِيدِهِ وَ غَسلَهُ وَ كَفنَهُ وَ صَلى عليهِ وَ قَالَ :
إِنَّ المَلائِكَةَ تضَايِقُ بِهِ الطرِيقَ وَ إِنمَا فعِلَ بِهِ هَذَا
*لِحُبِّهِ إِيَّاكَ*
يَا عَلِيُّ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على محب المؤمنين ومعزها على علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام*
*حديث في قمة الروعه والولاء*
*تسلم يمناك اخي اويس*
*في ميزان اعمالك يارب*
*تقبل مروري*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> *السلام على محب المؤمنين ومعزها على علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام*
> *حديث في قمة الروعه والولاء*
> *تسلم يمناك اخي اويس*
> *في ميزان اعمالك يارب*
> *تقبل مروري*



شذى اختي
طوباك طوبى لك هذا الحب 
اساله تعالى بحق حب علي ان يعصمك من كل ذنب 
لترتقي اعلى الكمال في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر
اخوك سيد اويس النجفي

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 52*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************

عن كتاب جامع الأخبارو الأمالي للصدوق و عيون أخبار الرضا عليه السلام و معاني الأخبار:
الْقَطانُ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْحُسَيْنِيِّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الفَزَارِيِّ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ بَحْرٍ الأَهْوَازِيِّ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ عَمْرٍو عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جُمْهُورٍ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ بِلالٍ عَنْ 
عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُوسَى الرِّضَا عَنْ مُوسَى بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله
عَنْ 
جَبْرَئِيلَ عَنْ مِيكَائِيلَ عَنْ إِسْرَافِيلَ 
عَنِ 
اللوْحِ عَنِ القَلَمِ قَالَ يَقُولُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ:
*وَلايَةُ* 
*عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ*
*حِصْنِي فَمَنْ دَخَلَ حِصْنِي أَمِنَ مِنْ عَذَابِي* 

*(به به مبارك على الموالين هذا الحصن )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*نعم الحصن الحصين علي أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام*
*سيد أويس/*
*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*ولازلنا نتوق الى روائع ماتنثره هنا* 
*دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 53* 

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 
*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*  
******************************************************
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 247
12- عن كتاب الأمالي للشيخ الطوسي‏:
ابْنُ حَشِيشٍ عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ جَنَاحٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ عَنْ عَبَّادِ بْنِ يَعْقوبَ عَنْ يُوسُفَ بْنِ كُهَيْلٍ عَنْ هَارُونَ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ عَنْ أَبِي سَلامٍ مَوْلَى قَيْسٍ قَالَ خَرَجْتُ مَعَ مَوْلايَ قَيْسٍ إِلَى المَدَائِنِ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ سَعْدَ بْنَ حُذَيفَةَ يَقولُ سَمِعْتُ أَبِي حُذيْفَةَ يَقولُ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله يَقولُ :
مَا مِنْ عَبدٍ وَ لا أَمَةٍ
يَمُوتُ وَ فِي قَلبِهِ مثْقَالُ حَبةِ خرْدلٍ مِنْ حُبِّ
عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام 
إِلا أَدخلَهُ اللهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ الجَنةَ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرحهم*
*اللهم لاتمتنا إلا على ولاية أمير المؤمنين علي وفي محبته واهل بيته عليهم السلام*
*اللهم اغفرلنا واستر علينا واقضي حوائجنا محبة لوليك المرتضى عليه السلام*
*اخي سيد أويس/ بوركت جهودكِ القيَمة..*
*الله يعطيك الف عااافيه ..*
*دمت بعين الله..*
*تقبل تحيتي..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 54*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص : 248

عن كتاب الأمالي للشيخ الطوسي‏:
الفحَّامُ عَنِ المَنْصُورِيِّ عَنْ عَمِّ أَبِيهِ عَنْ
أَبِي الحَسَنِ الثالِثِ عَنْ آبَائِهِ عليه السلام
 عَنْ جَابِرٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ ابْنَ مَسْعُودٍ يَقولُ قَالَ
النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله :
حَرُمَتِ *النارُ* عَلَى مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَ أَحَبَّ *عَلِياً* وَ تَوَلاهُ وَ لَعَنَ اللهُ مَنْ مَارَى عَلِيّاً وَ نَاوَاهُ ؛ 
عَلِيٌّ
مِنِّي كَجِلدَةِ مَا بَيْنَ العَيْنِ وَ الحَاجِبِ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم لاتتوفانا الا على محبة أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام و ولايته ..*
*حديث ممتع وشيق للغايه..*
*صلى الله على الرسول المصطفى وابن عمه علي المرتضى افضل الصلاة وآزكى السلام..*
*بوركت جهودك الولائية اخي أويس ..*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه ..*
*دمت بحمى الرحمن..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

اشكر اختي شذى ولا انسى فضلها 
*الزينة - 55*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 
******************************************************

*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 248*

*وَ بِالإِسْنَادِ عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ الأَنْصَارِيِّ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ* 
*النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه واله يَقولُ:*
*مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يُجَاوِرَ الجَلِيلَ فِي دَارِهِ وَ يَأمَنَ حَرَّ نَارِهِ فَليتوَلَّ* 
*عليَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 56*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************

*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 248*
*عن كتاب الفضائل لابن شاذان؛ وكتاب الروضة:*
*بِالإِسْنَادِ يَرْفَعُهُ إِلَى سَعْدِ بْنِ عُبَادَةَ قَالَ قَالَ* 
*رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*لَمَّا عُرِجَ بِي إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقَفتُ عَنْ رَبِّي كقابِ قَوْسَيْنِ أَوْ أَدْنى‏ سَمِعْتُ الندَاءَ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ :*
*يَا مُحَمَّدُ مَنْ تحِبُّ مِمَّنْ مَعَكَ فِي الأَرْضِ ؟؟*
*فَقلتُ :يَا رَبِّ أحِبُّ مَنْ تحِبُّهُ وَ تَأمُرُنِي بمحَبَّتِهِ.* 
*فَقَالَ:*
*يَا مُحَمَّدُ أَحِبَّ علِيّاً فَإِني أُحِبُّهُ وَ أُحِبُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّهُ.*
*فَلَمَّا رَجَعْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ الرَّابِعَةِ تَلَقانِي جَبْرَئِيلُ فَقَالَ لِي :مَا قَالَ لَكَ رَبُّ العِزَّةِ وَ مَا قلتَ لَهُ؟؟* 
*فَقلتُ حَبِيبِي جَبْرَئِيلُ قَالَ لِي كيْتَ وَ كيْتَ وَ قلتُ لَهُ كيْتَ وَ كيْتَ .*
*قَالَ فَبَكى جَبْرَئِيلُ وَ قَالَ:* 
*يَا مُحَمَّدُ وَ الذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالحَقِّ نَبِيّاً لَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الأَرْضِ يُحِبُّونَ عَلِيّاً* 
*كَمَا يُحِبُّهُ أَهلُ السَّمَاوَاتِ لَمَا خَلَقَ اللهُ نَاراً يُعَذبُ بِهَا أَحَداً .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على حبيب الله وحبيب رسوله* 
*السلام على ليث المؤمنين ابا الحسن والحسين علي بن ابي طالب*
*جزااك الله خير الجزاء اخي أويس* 
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*وفي ميزان الاعماال يارب*
*دمت بامان الباري*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 57*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************

*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 249*

*عن كتاب بشارة المصطفى‏:*
*بِالإِسْنَادِ عَنِ الصَّدُوقِ عَنْ جَمَاعَةٍ عَنِ المَرْضِيَّةِ عَنِ العَبَّاسِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ سَلامِ بْنِ سَالِمٍ عَنْ جَابِرٍ الْجُعْفِيِّ عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عليه السلام قَالَ:*
*بَينا عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام عَلَى مِنبَرِ الكوفَةِ يَخطُبُ إِذ أَقبَلَ ثعْبَانٌ مِنْ آخِرِ المَسْجِدِ فوَثَبَ إِلَيْهِ الناسُ بِنِعَالِهِمْ .*
*فَقَالَ لَهُمْ عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام :* 
*مَهْلا يَرْحَمُكُمُ اللهُ فَإِنهَا مَأمُورَة ؛فَكَفَّ الناسُ عَنهَا ؛ فَأَقبَلَ الثعْبَانُ إِلَى عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام حَتَّى وَضَعَ فَاهُ عَلَى أذُنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام فَقَالَ لَهُ مَا شَاءَ اللهُ أَنْ يَقولَ ثمَّ إِنَّ الثعْبَانَ نَزَلَ وَ تَبِعَهُ عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام فَقَالَ الناسُ :*
*يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَ لا تخْبِرُنَا بِمَقَالَةِ هَذَا الثعْبَانِ !!*
*فَقَالَ: نَعَمْ إِنهُ رَسُولُ الجِنِّ ؛قَالَ لِي :*
*أَنَا وَصِيُّ الجِنِّ وَ رَسُولهُمْ إِلَيْكَ يَقولُ الجِنُّ :*
*لَوْ أَنَّ الإِنسَ أَحَبُّوكَ كَحُبِّنَا إِيَّاكَ وَ أَطَاعُوكَ كَطَاعَتِنَا لَمَا عَذبَ اللهُ أَحَداً مِنَ الإِنسِ بِالنارِ.*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 58*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*
*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

********************
*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 250*
*عن كتاب المناقب لابن شهرآشوب:*
*النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله فِي خَبَرٍ:*
*يَا ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ :*
*وَ الذِي بَعَثَنِي بِالْحَقِّ نَبِيّاً*
*إِنَّ النارَ لأَشَدُّ غَضَباً عَلَى مُبغِضِي عَلِيٍّ مِنهَا عَلَى مَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّ لِلهِ وَلداً*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على قائد البرره وقامع الكفرة المسمى حيدرة الامير علي ابن ابي طالب عليه السلام ..*
*احاديث رااائعه تطمئن المؤمن بهذه الولايه العلوية..*
*في ميزاان الاعمال اخي أويس ..*
*ولاعدمنا روائع ماتقدمه ..*
*دمت بخير..*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*السلام عليك يامير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب (عليه الصلاة والسلام)

الحمد لله الذي انعم علينا نعمته العظيمة

الا وهي مذهب اهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي الفاضل

اويس 
على جهودك الولائية الرائعة ومواضيعك القيمة

مع خالص دعائي لكم بالنجاح والموفقية

*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 59*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************

*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 251*
*عن كتاب* 
*تَارِيخُ بَغدَادَ وَ شَرَفُ المُصْطَفَى وَ شَرْحُ الألكاني عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ عَنْ مَعْمَرٍ عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ عَنِ النبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله أَنهُ نظرَ إِلَى* 
*عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام فَقَالَ:*
*أَنتَ سَيِّدٌ فِي الدُّنيَا وَ سَيِّدٌ فِي الآخِرَةِ ؛* 
*مَنْ أَحبَّكَ فقدْ أَحَبَّنِي* 
*وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّنِي فقدْ أَحَبَّ اللهَ*
*وَ مَنْ أَبْغَضَكَ فَقَدْ أَبغَضَنِي*
*وَ مَنْ أَبْغَضَنِي فَقدْ أَبْغَضَ اللهَ .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على نور الله الثاقب علي بن ابي طالب عليه افضل الصلاة وآزكى السلام*
*اللهم لاتمتنا الا على محبة مولانا ابا الحسن علي عليه السلام*
*وارزقنا في الدنيا زيارته وفي الآخرة شفاعته*
*اخي سيد أويس :*
*احاديث بمنتهى الروووعه والولاء*
*في ميزان حسناتك يارب*
*ولاحرمنا روائع ماتنثره لنا*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *السلام على نور الله الثاقب علي بن ابي طالب عليه افضل الصلاة وآزكى السلام*
> *اللهم لاتمتنا الا على محبة مولانا ابا الحسن علي عليه السلام*
> *وارزقنا في الدنيا زيارته وفي الآخرة شفاعته*
> *اخي سيد أويس :*
> *احاديث بمنتهى الروووعه والولاء*
> *في ميزان حسناتك يارب*
> *ولاحرمنا روائع ماتنثره لنا*
> *دمت بخير*



اختي شذى
اشكر مروركم وطلعتكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 60*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************

*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 251*

*عن كتاب الفضائل لابن شاذان‏وكتاب كتاب الروضة:*
*رُوِيَ عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ الخَطابِ قَالَ كنا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ*
*رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله*
* فِي مَسْجِدِهِ وَ قَد صَلى بِالناسِ صَلاةَ الظهْرِ وَ استندَ إِلَى مِحْرَابِهِ كَأَنهُ البَدْرُ فِي تَمَامِهِ وَ أَصْحَابُهُ حَوْلَهُ إِذ نَظَرَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَ أَطَالَ النظَرَ إِلَيهَا وَ نَظَرَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ وَ أَطَالَ النظَرَ إِلَيْهَا ثمَّ نَظَرَ سَهْلا وَ جَبَلا وَ قَالَ:*
*مَعَاشِرَ المُسْلِمِينَ أَنصِتُوا يَرْحَمُكُمُ اللهُ وَ اعْلَمُوا :*
*أَنَّ فِي جَهَنَمَ وَادِياً يُعْرَفُ بِوَادِي الضِّبَاعِ وَ فِي ذَلِكَ الوَادِي بِئرٌ وَ فِي تِلكَ البِئرِ*
* حَيَّة* 
*فَشَكَتْ جَهَنمُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ الوَادِي إِلَى اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ شَكَا الوَادِي مِنْ تِلكَ البِئرِ وَ شَكَا تِلكُ البِئرُ مِنْ تِلكَ*
*الحَيَّةِ*
* إِلَى اللهِ تَعَالَى فِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً فَقِيلَ :*
*يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ وَ لِمَنْ هَذَا العَذَابُ المُضَاعَفُ الذِي يَشْكُو بَعْضُهُ عَنْ بَعْضٍ ؟؟!!!*
*قَالَ :*
*هُوَ لِمَنْ يَأتِي يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ وَ هُوَ غيْرُ مُلتزِمٍ بِوَلايَةِ* 
*عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام*
*وقفة تامل فيها انت يا قارئي العزيز:*

*وَ جَحَدُوا بِها وَ اسْتَيْقَنَتْها أَنفُسُهُمْ ظُلماً وَ عُلوًّا فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كانَ عاقِبَة المُفسِدينَ (14)(النمل)*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 61*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*
*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

********************

*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 251*
*17-عن كتاب كتاب الروضة:*
*عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ المُظَفَّرِ العَطَّارِ يَرْفَعُهُ عَنِ* 
*النبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله أَنهُ قَالَ لِعَلِيٍّ عليه السلام :*
*يَا عَلِيُّ*
* لا تبَالِ بِمَنْ مَاتَ وَ هُوَ مُبْغِضٌ لَكَ؛*
* فَمَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى بُغضِكَ مَاتَ يَهُودِيّاً أَوْ نصْرَانِيّاً .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرج قائمهم
السلام على فارس بدر وحنين ابا الحسن والحسين علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام
اللهم لاتمتنا الا على ولاية ومحبة امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام
حديث يبشرنا بمن يحب ابا الحسن فقد فاز دنيا وآخرة 
احسنت اخي اويس ع طرحك المبارك
وجزاك الله كل خير
دمت بود
نسـألكم الدعاء **

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرج قائمهم
> السلام على فارس بدر وحنين ابا الحسن والحسين علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام
> اللهم لاتمتنا الا على ولاية ومحبة امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام
> حديث يبشرنا بمن يحب ابا الحسن فقد فاز دنيا وآخرة 
> احسنت اخي اويس ع طرحك المبارك
> وجزاك الله كل خير
> دمت بود
> نسـألكم الدعاء **



 الاخت شذى الزهراء
وفقت لك خير واسعدتي لكل منى

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 62*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*
*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

********************
*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 251*

*وَ عَنْهُ بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَنْ أَنَسٍ قَالَ كُنا عِندَ رَسُولِ اللهِ وَ عِندَهُ جَمَاعَة مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ فَقَالوا يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ إِنكَ لأَحَبُّ إِلَيْنَا مِنْ أَولادِنَا وَ أَنفُسِنَا؛* 
* فَدَخَلَ عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام*
* فَقَالَ:*
* إِلَيَّ يَا أَبَا الحَسَنِ* 
*لَقدْ كَذَبَ الذِي يَزْعُمُ أَنهُ يُحِبُّنِي وَ يُبْغِضُكَ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم الى قيام يوم الدين*
*سلام الله على الرسول المختار وابو الابرار وعلى ابن عمه علي الكرار*
*وقامع الكفار ....*
*اللهم العن مبغضي علي بن ابي طالب واصلهم حار ناارِ يالله..*
*اخي سيد أويس ــــــــــ*
*جزيل شكري والامتنان ع الطرح القيَم ..*
*بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان اعمالك يارب..*
*دمت بامان الباري تعالى ..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم الى قيام يوم الدين*
> *سلام الله على الرسول المختار وابو الابرار وعلى ابن عمه علي الكرار*
> *وقامع الكفار ....*
> *اللهم العن مبغضي علي بن ابي طالب واصلهم حار ناارِ يالله..*
> *اخي سيد أويس ــــــــــ*
> *جزيل شكري والامتنان ع الطرح القيَم ..*
> *بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان اعمالك يارب..*
> *دمت بامان الباري تعالى ..*



*الاخت الكريمة شذى  ــــــــــ*
*جزيل شكري والامتنان ع الرد القيَم ..*
*بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان اعمالك يارب..*
*دمت بامان الباري تعالى*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 63*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*
*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

********************

*وَ عَنْ أَنَسٍ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله:* 
* إِنَّ اللهَ خَلَقَ خَلقاً لا هُمْ مِنَ الجِنِّ وَ لا مِنَ الإِنسِ يَلعَنونَ مُبْغِضَ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام .*
*قِيلَ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ مَنْ هُمْ؟!* 
*قَالَ :*
*القنابِرُ* 
*يُنادُونَ فِي السَّحَرِ عَلَى رُءُوسِ الأَشْجَارِ:*
*أَلا لَعْنَة اللهِ عَلَى مُبْغِضِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على نور الله الثاقب واسد الله الغالب علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
*ولعنة الله الدائمه على اعداءه ومبغضيه ..*
*مباارك لكم ميلاد نور الله ووصي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم...*
*والله يعطيك الف عاافيه اخوي اويس ...*
*بارك الله في الطرح الرائع...*
*دمت بعين الله ...*
*نســألك براءة الذمه وخالص الدعاء ..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> *السلام على نور الله الثاقب واسد الله الغالب علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
> *ولعنة الله الدائمه على اعداءه ومبغضيه ..*
> *مباارك لكم ميلاد نور الله ووصي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم...*
> *والله يعطيك الف عاافيه اخوي اويس ...*
> *بارك الله في الطرح الرائع...*
> *دمت بعين الله ...*
> *نســألك براءة الذمه وخالص الدعاء ..*



 اختي شذى
موفقة لكل خير  اساله تعالى ان يسدد خطاك في كل حياتك

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 64*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*

*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

********************

*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 251*
*عن كتاب* 
*18علل الشرائع‏:*
*الْحُسَينُ بْنُ يَحْيَى البَجَلِيُّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ عَوَانَةَ عَنْ عَطَاءِ بْنِ السَّائِبِ عَنْ عَبَايَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ قَالَ :*
*إِذَا رَأَيْتَ رَجُلا مِنَ الأَنصَارِ يُبغِضُ* 
*عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ*
*فَاعلَمْ أَنَّ أَصلَهُ يَهُودِيٌّ .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على ليث الموحدين وسيد الوصيين أبا الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب أمير المؤمنين عليه افضل الصلاة وأزكى التسليم*
*اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته*
*لك كل الشكر اخوي اويس ع الطرح القيَم*
*الله يعطيك الف عااافيه*
*دمت بحمى الرحمن*
*تحياااتي لكِ*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 65*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*

*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

********************

*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 251*
*عن كتاب الأمالي للشيخ الطوسي‏:*
*الْمُفِيدُ عَنِ الْجِعَابِيِّ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْعَبَّاسِ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ بِشْرٍ عَنْ مَنْصُورِ بْنِ يَعْقوبَ عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ شِمْرٍ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الأَعْلَى عَنْ سُوَيْدِ بْنِ غَفَلَةَ قَالَ :*
*سَمِعْتُ عَلِيّاً عليه السلام يَقولُ:*
* وَ اللهِ لَوْ صَبَبْتُ الدُّنيَا عَلَى المُنَافِقِ صَبّاً مَا أَحَبَّنِي؛ و لَو ضَرَبْتُ بِسَيْفِي هَذَا خَيْشُومَ المُؤْمِنِ لأَحَبَّنِي ؛و ذَلِكَ أَنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله يَقولُ:*

* يَا عَلِيُّ لا يُحِبُّكَ إِلا مُؤْمِنٌ وَ لا يُبْغِضُكَ إِلا مُنَافِقٌ .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 66*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*


*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

********************
*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 251*
*عن كتاب الأمالي للشيخ الطوسي‏:*
*أَبُو عَمْرٍو عَنِ ابْنِ عُقْدَةَ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَابِرٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ يَحْيَى قَالَ سَمِعْتُ عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام يَقُولُ:*
*صَلَيْتُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَبْلَ أَنْ يُصَليَ مَعَهُ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَاسِ ثَلاثَ سِنِينَ فَكَانَ مِمَّا عَهِدَ إِلَيَّ أَنْ لا يُبْغِضَنِي مُؤْمِنٌ وَ لا يُحِبَّنِي كَافِرٌ أَوْ مُنَافِقٌ وَ اللهِ مَا كَذَبْتُ وَ لا كُذِبْتُ وَ لا ضَلَلتُ وَ لا ضُلَّ بِي وَ لا نَسِيتُ مِمَّا عَهِدَ إِلَيَّ.*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 68*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************
*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 251*

*عن كتاب الأمالي للشيخ الطوسي‏:*
*الغَضَائِرِيُّ عَنْ هَارُونَ بْنِ مُوسَى عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ هَمَّامٍ عَنِ الحُسَيْنِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ المَالِكِيِّ عَنِ اليَقطِينِيِّ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ زَكَرِيَّا عَنْ دَاوُدَ بْنِ كَثِيرٍ أَبِي خَالِدٍ الرقيِّ عَنْ* 
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام قَالَ*
* قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ:* 
*لَوْ لا أَنِّي أَسْتَحيِي مِنْ عَبْدِيَ المُؤْمِنِ مَا تَرَكتُ عَلَيهِ خِرْقَة يَتَوَارَى بِهَا وَ إِذَا كَمُلَتْ لَهُ الإِيمَانُ ابتَلَيْتهُ بِضَعْفٍ فِي قوَّتِهِ وَ قِلةٍ فِي رِزْقِهِ فَإِنْ هُوَ حرج [جَزِعَ‏] أَعَدْتُ عَلَيْهِ؛ فَإِنْ صَبَرَ بَاهَيْتُ بِهِ مَلائِكَتِي؛*
* أَلا وَ قَدْ جَعَلتُ* 
*عَلِيّاً*
* عَلَماً لِلناسِ فَمَنْ تَبِعَهُ كَانَ هَادِياً وَ مَنْ تَرَكَهُ كَانَ ضَالا؛*
* لا يُحِبُّهُ إِلا مُؤْمِنٌ وَ لا يُبْغِضُهُ إِلا مُنَافِقٌ.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على فحل الفحول وصهر الرسول وزوج البتول ابو الحسن والحسين* 
*علي بن ابي طالب قرة العين (عليه السلام)* 
*اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته*
*اللهم اعز شيعة أمير المؤمنين وانصرهم على اعدائهم ياكريم* 
*اخي سيد أويس /*
*الشكر لك على الجهود المبذوله*
*وفي ميزان الاعماال يارب*
*دمت بحفظ الله*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 69*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

********************
*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 251*

*25- عن كتاب الأمالي للشيخ الطوسي‏:*
*بِإِسنادِ أَخِي دِعْبِلٍ عَنِ الرِّضَا عَنْ آبائِهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله فِي قَولِهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ: أَلقِيا فِي جَهَنمَ كُلَّ كَفارٍ عَنِيدٍ*
*قَالَ:*
*نَزَلَتْ فِيَّ وَ فِي عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ؛* 
*وَ ذَلِكَ أَنهُ إِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ القِيَامَةِ شَفعَنِي رَبِّي وَ شَفعَكَ وَ كَسَانِي وَ كَسَاكَ يَا عَلِيُّ؛* 
*ثمَّ* 
*قَالَ لِي وَ لَكَ*
*يَا عَلِيُّ أَلقِيَا فِي جَهَنمَ كُلَّ مَنْ أَبغَضكُمَا*
*و*
*أَدْخِلا فِي الجَنةِ كُلَّ مَنْ أَحَبَّكُمَا* 
*فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْمُؤْمِنُ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم*
*سلام الله على اهل بيت النبوة ومعدن الرساله ومهبط الوحي*
*اللهم احشرنا مع محمد وآل محمد ولاتحرمنا صحبتهم ياكريم*
*اخي سيد أويس*
*شكراا لقيًم ماتنثره علينا ..*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه..*
*دمت بعين الله..*
*ونسألك خالص الدعاء ...*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 70*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*



*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*



*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

********************
*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 253*

*27- عن كتاب المحاسن‏:*

*أَبِي عَمَّنْ حَدَّثَهُ عَنْ جَابِرٍ قَالَ قَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله :* 
*ما من مُؤْمِنٍ إِلا وَ قَدْ خلَصَ وُدِّي إِلَى قَلبِهِ و مَا خلَصَ وُدِّي إِلَى قَلبِ أَحَدٍ إِلا وَ قَدْ خلصَ وُدُّ علِيٍّ إِلَى قَلبِهِ ؛*
*كَذَبَ*
*يا عَلِيُّ مَنْ زَعَمَ أَنهُ يُحِبُّنِي وَ يُبغِضُكَ؛*
*قَالَ فَقَالَ رَجُلانِ مِنَ المُنافقينَ:*
*لقدْ فتِنَ رَسُولُ اللهِ بِهَذَا الغُلامِ.*
*فَأَنزَلَ اللهُ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى:*
*فَسَتُبْصِرُ وَ يُبْصِرُونَ بِأَيِّكُمُ المَفتُونُ وَدُّوا لَو تُدهِنُ فَيُدهِنُونَ وَ لا تُطِعْ كُلَّ حَلافٍ مَهِينٍ. قَالَ نَزَلَتْ فِيهِمَا إِلَى آخِرِ الآيَةِ .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*سلام الله على امين الله وناصر رسول الله علي بن ابي طالب ولي الله*
*ربي يعطيك العافيه اخوي أويس*
*وفي ميزان اعمالك يارب*
*ودائما بانتظار الروائع منك*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> 
> *سلام الله على امين الله وناصر رسول الله علي بن ابي طالب ولي الله*
> *ربي يعطيك العافيه اخوي أويس*
> *وفي ميزان اعمالك يارب*
> *ودائما بانتظار الروائع منك*
> 
> *دمت بخير*



 شكرا
لاختنا  شذى الزهراء
ووفقتم لكل خير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 71*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*



*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*



*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

********************
*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 255*
*‏**33- عن كتاب المناقب لابن شهرآشوب‏:*

*قَوْلهُ تَعَالَى:*
*و لَمْ يَتخِذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ و لا رَسُولِهِ وَ لا المُؤمِنِينَ ولِيجَةً* 
*فِي*
*أَمِيرِ المُؤمِنِينَ عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارة النبي محمد وآله الاطهار وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم
بارك الله فيك اخوي ع الطرح النوراني
الله يعطيك الف عاااافيه
ولاحرمنا قيَم ماتنثره لنا
دمت بخير
نسـألك براءة الذمهـ ...

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يالله


السلام على امير المؤمنين
السلام على فارس بدر وحنين
السلام على قائد الغر المحجلين
السلام على مصلي احدى وخمسين
السلام على ابا الحسنين



سلمت يمناك خيي اويس 

والله يعطيك الف عافيه 

ورحم الله والديك

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 72


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 255

عن كتاب تَفْسِيرَا الثَّعْلَبِيِّ وَ السُّدِّيِّ عَنْ أَبِي مَالِكٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ فِي قَوْلِهِ :
وَ مَنْ يَقْتَرِفْ حَسَنَةً نَزِدْ لَهُ فِيها حُسْناً قَالَ: الْمَوَدَّةُ لآلِ مُحَمَّدٍعليهم السلام.
الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام قَالَ :
الْحَسَنَةُ حُبُّ أَهْلِ الْبَيْتِ عليه السلام

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 73


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************
بعض الروايات نعيدها لاختلاف الرواة :
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 257
أَبُو تُرَابٍ فِي الْحَدَائِقِ وَ الْخُوارِزْمِيُّ فِي الأَرْبَعِينِ بِإِسْنَادِهِمَا عَنْ أَنَسٍ وَ الدَّيْلَمِيُّ فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ عَنْ مُعَاذٍ وَ جَمَاعَةٌ عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ قَالَ
النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله : 
حُبُّ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ 
حَسَنَةٌ لا تَضُرُّ مَعَهَا سَيِّئَةٌ
وَ
بُغْضُهُ سَيِّئَةٌ لا تَنْفَعُ مَعَهَا حَسَنَةٌ

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 75* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم* 

*قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:* 

*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*  
********************
*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 257* 
*33- عن كتاب المناقب لابن شهرآشوب‏:* 
*فِي تَارِيخِ النسَائِيِّ و شَرَفِ المُصْطَفَى وَ اللفظُ لَهُ قَالَ* 
*النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:* 
*لَوْ أَنَّ عَبْداً عَبَدَ اللهَ تَعَالى بَينَ الرُّكْنِ وَ المَقَامِ أَلفَ عَامٍ* 
*ثمَّ*
*أَلفَ عَامٍ*
*ثُمَّ*
*أَلفَ عَامٍ*
*و لمْ يَكُنْ يُحِبُّنَا أَهْلَ البَيْتِ لأَكبَّهُ اللهُ علَى منخَرِهِ*
* في النارِ .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 76


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************

حَنَانُ بْنُ سَدِيرٍ عَنِ الْبَاقِرِ عليه السلام قَالَ :
مَا ثَبّتَ اللهُ حُبَّ
عليٍّ 
فِي قَلبِ أَحَدٍ فَزَلتْ لَهُ قَدَمٌ 
إِلا
ثَبَتَهَا اللهُ وَ ثَبَّتَ لَهُ قَدَمٌ أخرَى .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 77


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:



من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************

بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 257


كِتَابُ خَطِيبِ الْخُوارِزْمِيِّ وَ شِيرَوَيْهِ الدَّيْلَمِيِّ جَابِرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله :
جاءَنِي جبرَئِيلُ عليه السلام من عِندِ اللهِ بِوَرَقَةِ
آسٍ خَضْرَاءَ
مَكتوبٌ فيهَا ببَيَاضٍ إِنِّي افتَرَضتُ محَبَّةَ 
علِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ
على خلقِي
فبَلغ ذلِكَ عنِّي .
*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 78


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 257

مُعْجَمُ الطَّبَرَانِيِّ بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى فَاطِمَةَ عليه السلام قَالَتْ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
إِنَّ اللهَ تَعَالَى بَاهَى بِكُمْ وَ غَفَرَ لَكُمْ عَامَّةً و لِعَلِيٍّ خَاصَّةً وَ 

إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللهِ إِلَيْكُمْ غَيْرَ هَائِبٍ لِقَوْمِي وَ لا مُحَابٍّ لِقَرَابَتِي 

هَذَا جَبْرَئِيلُ يُخْبِرُنِي أَنَّ السَّعِيدَ كُلَّ السَّعِيدِ
مَنْ أَحَبَّ عَلِيّاً

فِي حَيَاتِهِ وَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِ
وَ أَنَّ الشَّقِيَّ كُلَّ الشَّقِيِّ 
مَنْ أَبْغَضَ عَلِيّاً
فِي حَيَاتِهِ وَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِ .

*

----------


## الفجر 110

اخي العزيز " اويس القرني " 
لك خالص شكري وامتناني على هذا المجهود الجبار والعظيم في ميزان اعمالك انشاء الله 
ثبتنا الله واياكم جميعا على محبة امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام وولائه والبراءة من اعدائه.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> اخي العزيز " اويس القرني "
> 
> لك خالص شكري وامتناني على هذا المجهود الجبار والعظيم في ميزان اعمالك انشاء الله 
> 
> ثبتنا الله واياكم جميعا على محبة امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام وولائه والبراءة من اعدائه.



اللهم انزل الخير والبركة على صانع الخبز

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 79


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 257

حُذَيْفَة بْنُ اليَمَانِ عَنِ النبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله فِي خَبَرٍ أَنَّ اللهَ فَرَضَ عَلَى الخَلقِ خمْسَةً فَأَخذُوا أَربَعَةً وَ تَرَكُوا وَاحِداً فَسُئِلَ عَن ذلك ؟
قَالَ: الصَّلاةُ وَ الزَّكَاةُ وَ الصَّوْمُ وَ الحَجُّ .
قَالوا:
فما الواحِدُ الذِي تَرَكُوا ؟؟
قَالَ: 
وَلايَةُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ.
قَالوا:
هِيَ وَاجِبَةٌ مِنَ اللهِ ؟؟
قَالَ نَعَمْ.
قَالَ اللهُ تَعَالَى:
فمَنْ أَظلَمُ مِمَّنِ افتَرى‏ عَلَى اللهِ كَذِباً أَوْ كَذبَ بِآياتِهِ إِنهُ لا يُفلِحُ المُجْرِمُونَ(17)(يونس)

الكافي 1 207 باب أن الآيات التي ذكرها الله عز وجل 
3- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ أَوْ غَيْرِهِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْفُضَيْلِ عَنْ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ عَنْ 
أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام
قَالَ قلتُ لَهُ :
جُعِلْتُ فِدَاكَ إِنَّ الشِّيعَةَ يَسْأَلونَكَ عَنْ تَفسِيرِ هَذِهِ الآيَةِ :
عَمَّ يَتَساءَلونَ عَنِ النبَإِ العَظِيمِ؟
قَالَ:
ذَلِكَ إِلَيَّ إِنْ شِئْتُ أَخْبَرْتهُمْ وَ إِنْ شِئتُ لَمْ أُخبِرْهُم ثمَّ قَالَ لَكِنِّي أُخبِرُكَ بِتَفسِيرِهَا قلتُ عَمَّ يَتَساءَلونَ؟
قَال فَقَال:
هِيَ فِي أَمِيرِ المُؤْمِنِينَ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ كَانَ
أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ يَقولُ:
مَا لِلهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ آيَة هِيَ أَكبَرُ مِني وَ لا لِلهِ مِنْ نَبَإٍ أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي.

*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 80


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 258

رَوْضَةُ الوَاعِظِينَ:

فِي خَبَرٍ أَنَّ النَبِيَّ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ يَوْماً لأَصْحَابِهِ : 
أَيُّكُمْ يَصُومُ الدَّهْرَ وَ يُحْيِي الليْلَ وَ يَختِمُ القرْآنَ ؟؟
فَقَالَ سَلمَانُ أَنا يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ .
قَالَ :
فَغَضِبَ بَعْضُهُمْ وَ قَالَ‏:
إِنَّ سَلمَانَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الفُرْسِ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَفتَخِرَ عَلينَا مَعَاشِرَ قُرَيشٍ وَ هُوَ يَكذِبُ فِي جَمِيعِ ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ 
النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:
مَهْ يَا فُلانُ أَنى لَكَ بِمِثلِ لقمَانَ الحَكِيمِ سَلهُ فَإِنهُ يُنَبئُكَ .
فَقَالَ:
رَأَيتُكَ فِي أَكْثَرِ أَيَّامِكَ تَأكُلُ وَ أَكْثَرِ ليَالِيكَ نَائِماً وَ أَكْثَرِ أَيَّامِكَ صَامِتاً !
فَقَالَ : 
لَيسَ حَيثُ تَذهَبُ إِنِّي أَصُومُ الثَّلاثَةَ فِي الشَّهرِ وَ قَالَ اللهُ مَن جاءَ بِالحَسَنَةِ فَلهُ عَشرُ أَمثالِها وَ أُوصِلُ رَجَبَ وَ شَعْبَانَ بِشَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ وَ ذَلِكَ صَوْمُ الدَّهْرِ
وَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله يَقولُ مَنْ بَاتَ عَلَى طهرٍ فَكَأَنمَا أَحْيَا الليْلَ وَ أَنَا أَبِيتُ عَلَى طهْرٍ.
وَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله يَقُولُ لِعَلِيٍّ :
يَا أَبَا الحَسَنِ مَثلكَ فِي أُمتِي مَثَلُ قُلْ هُوَ اللهُ أَحَدٌ فَمَنْ قَرَأَهَا مَرَّة فَقَدْ قَرَأَ ثلثَ القرْآنِ وَ مَنْ قَرَأَهَا مَرتيْنِ فَقَد قَرَأَ ثُلُثَيِ القرْآنِ وَ مَنْ قَرَأَهَا ثَلاثَ مَرَّاتٍ فَقَدْ خَتَمَ القرْآنَ كُلَّهُ فَمَنْ أَحَبَّكَ بِلِسَانِهِ فَقَدْ كَمَلَ لَهُ ثلثُ الإِيمَانِ وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّكَ بِلِسَانِهِ وَ قَلبِهِ فَقَد كمل لهُ ثلثَا الإِيمَانِ وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّكَ بِلِسَانِهِ وَ قَلبِهِ وَ نَصَرَكَ بِيَدِهِ فَقَدِ استكْمَلَ الإِيمَانَ وَ الذِي بَعَثَنِي بِالحَقِّ نَبِيّاً يَا عَلِيُّ:
لَوْ أَحَبَّكَ أَهْلُ الأَرْضِ كَمَحَبَّةِ أَهلِ السَّمَاءِ لَمَا عُذِّبَ أَحَدٌ بِالنارِ
وَ أَنَا أَقْرَأُ قُلْ هُوَ اللهُ أَحَدٌ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ ثَلاثَ مَرَّاتٍ فَقَامَ كأَنهُ أُلقِمَ حَجَراً.*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 81


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************

بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 258

عن كتاب حِليَةُ الأَوْلِيَاءِ
وَ 
فضَائِلُ أَحْمَدَ
و 
خَصَائِصُ النطَنزِيِّ
رَوَى زَيْدُ بْنُ أَرْقَمَ عَنِ النبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ: 
منْ أَحَبَّ أَن يَحيَا حَيَاتِي وَ يَمُوتَ مِيتَتِي وَ يَسكُنَ جَنةَ الخُلدِ التِي وعَدَنِي رَبِّي عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ غَرَسَ قضْبَانَهَا بِيَدِهِ فَليَتَوَلَّ 

عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام

فَإِنهُ لَمْ يُخرِجكُمْ مِنْ هُدًى وَ لَنْ يُدخِلَكُمُ فِي ضَلالَةٍ .
*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 82


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد والهوعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 260

و قَالَ عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ مُوسَى تشَاجَرَ رَجُلانِ فِي الإِمَامَةِ فَترَاضَيَا بِشَرِيكِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ فَجَاءَا إِلَيهِ فَقَالَ شَرِيكٌحَدَّثَنِي 

الأَعْمَشُ عَنْ شَقِيقٍ عَنْ سَلَمَةَ عَنْ حُذَيْفَةَ بْنِ اليَمَانِ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله :
إِنَّ اللهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ خلَقَ عَلِيّاً قَضِيباً مِنَ الجَنةِ فَمَنْ تمسَّكَ بِهِ كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الجَنةِ ؛ فَاسْتَعْظَمَ ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلُ وَ قَالَ هَذَا حَدِيثٌ مَا سَمِعْنَاهُ نَأتي ابْنَ دَرَّاجٍ
فَأَتَيَاهُ فَأَخْبَرَاهُ بِقِصَّتِهِمَا فَقَالَ :
أَتَعْجَبَانِ مِنْ هَذَا حَدَّثَنِي الأَعْمَشُ عَنْ أَبِي هَارُونَ العَبْدِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدرِيِّ قَالَ قَالَ 
رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَلَقَ قَضِيباً مِنْ نُورٍ فَعَلقَهُ بِبُطنَانِ عَرْشِهِ لا يَنَالُهُ إِلا
عَلِيٌّ 
وَ مَنْ تَوَلاهُ مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ ؛ فَقَالَ الرَّجُلُ هَذِهِ أُختُ تِلكَ نَمْضِي إِلَى
وَكِيعٍ
فَمَضَيَا إِلَيْهِ فَأَخْبَرَاهُ بِالقِصَّةِ فَقَالَ وَكِيعٌ:
أَتَعْجَبَانِ مِنْ هَذَا حَدَّثَنِي الأَعْمَشُ عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدرِيِّ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله : 
إِنَّ أَرْكَانَ العَرْشِ لا يَنَالُهَا أَحَدٌ إِلا عَلِيٌّ وَ مَنْ تَوَلاهُ مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ ؛ قَالَ فَاعتَرَفَ الرَّجُلُ بِوَلايَةِ
عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام 
*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 84


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************


بحارالأنوار 10 52 باب 3- احتجاجاته صلوات الله عليه ...

1- عن كتاب الإحتجاج:
رُوِيَ أَنهُ وَفدٌ وُفِدَ مِنْ بِلادِ الرُّومِ إِلى المدِينةِ عَلى عَهْدِ أَبِي بَكرٍ وَ فِيهِمْ رَاهِبٌ مِنْ رُهبَانِ النصَارَى فأتى مَسْجدَ 
رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله وَ مَعَهُ بُختِيٌّ مُوقَرٌ ذهَباً و فِضَّة وَ كانَ أَبُو بَكرٍ حَاضِراً وَ عِندَهُ جَمَاعَة مِنَ المُهَاجِرِينَ وَ الأنصَارِ فدَخَلَ عَليهِمْ و حيَّاهُم وَ رَحَّبَ بِهِمْ وَ تصَفحَ وُجُوهَهُمْ ثمَّ قَالَ أَيُّكُمْ خَلِيفَة رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله نبِيِّكُمْ وَ أَمِينِ دِينِكُمْ فَأومِئَ إِلى أَبِي بَكرٍ فَأَقبَلَ عَلَيْهِ بِوَجْهِهِ ثمَّ قَالَ:
أَيُّهَا الشيْخُ مَا اسْمُكَ؟
قَالَ :اسْمِي عَتِيقٌ 
قَالَ :
ثمَّ مَا ذَا؟ 
قَالَ:
صِدِّيقٌ قَالَ:
ثمَّ مَا ذَا؟
قَالَ: مَا أَعْرِفُ لِنَفسِي اسماً غيرَهُ. 
قَالَ:
لَسْتَ بِصَاحِبِي فَقَالَ لَهُ :
وَ مَا حَاجَتُكَ؟؟
قَالَ :
أَنا مِنْ بِلادِ الرُّومِ جِئتُ مِنهَا بِبُختِيٍّ مُوقَراً ذهَباً وَ فِضَّة لأَسْأَلَ أَمِينَ هَذِهِ الأمَّةِ عَنْ مَسْأَلَةٍ إِنْ أَجَابَنِي عَنهَا أَسْلَمْتُ وَ بِمَا أَمَرَنِي أَطعْتُ وَ هَذا المَالَ بَيْنَكُمْ فرقتُ وَ إِنْ عَجَزَ عَنهَا رَجَعْتُ إِلَى الوَرَاءِ بِمَا مَعِي وَ لَمْ أسْلِمْ فَقَالَ لَهُ 
أَبُو بَكْرٍ:
سَل عَمَّا بَدَا لَكَ .
فَقَالَ الرَّاهِبُ: 
وَ اللهِ لا أَفتحُ الكلامَ مَا لمْ تُؤمِنِّي مِنْ سَطوَتِكَ وَ سَطوَةِ أَصْحَابِكَ؟
فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ:
أَنتَ آمِنٌ وَ لَيسَ عَليْكَ بَأسٌ قلْ مَا شِئتَ فَقَالَ الرَّاهِبُ:
أَخْبِرْنِي عَنْ شَيْ‏ءٍ لَيْسَ لِلهِ وَ لا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ وَ لا يَعْلمُهُ اللهُ فارتعَشَ أَبُو بَكرٍ وَ لمْ يُحِرْ جَوَاباً ؛فَلمَّا كانَ بَعْدَ هُنيْئةٍ قَالَ لِبَعْضِ أَصْحَابِهِ:
ائتِنِي بِأَبِي حَفصٍ فَجَاءَ بِهِ فَجَلسَ عِندَهُ ثمَّ قَالَ :
أَيُّهَا الرَّاهِبُ اسْأَلهُ فَأَقبَلَ الرَّاهِبُ بِوَجْهِهِ إِلَى عُمَرَ وَ قَالَ لَهُ مِثلَ مَا قَالَ لأَبِي بَكْرٍ فَلَمْ يُحِرْ جَوَاباً ثُمَّ أُتِيَ بِعُثمَانَ فَجَرَى بَيْنَ الرَّاهِبِ وَ بَيْنَ عُثمَانَ مَا جَرَى بَيْنهُ وَ بَيْنَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ وَ عُمَرَ فَلمْ يُحِرْ جَوَاباً.
فَقَالَ الرَّاهِبُ:
أَشْيَاخٌ كِرَامٌ ذوُو رِتاجٍ لإِسْلامٍ ثمَّ نهَضَ لِيَخرُجَ فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ:
يَا عَدُوَّ اللهِ لَوْ لا العَهْدُ لخَضَبْتُ الأَرْضَ بِدَمِكَ .
فَقَامَ سَلمَانُ الفَارِسِيُّ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ وَ أَتى 
عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 
وَ هُوَ جَالِسٌ فِي صَحْنِ دَارِهِ 
مَعَ الحَسَنِ وَ الحُسَيْنِ عليهما افضل الصلاة والسلام
وَ قَصَّ عَلَيهِ القِصَّةَ فَقَامَ 
عَلِيٌّ عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام
فَخَرَجَ وَ مَعَهُ الحَسَنُ وَ الحُسَيْنُ عليهما افضل الصلاة والسلام
حَتى أَتى المَسجِدَ فَلمَّا رَأَى القَوْمُ
عَلِيّاً عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 
كبَّرُوا اللهَ وَ حَمَّدُوا اللهَ و قَامُوا إِليْهِ بِأَجْمَعِهِمْ فَدَخَلَ 
عَلِيٌّ عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 
وَ جَلسَ فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكرٍ أَيُّهَا الرَّاهِبُ سَائِلهُ فَإِنهُ صَاحِبُكَ وَ بُغيَتكَ فَأَقبَلَ الرَّاهِبُ بِوَجْهِهِ إِلَى 
عَلِيٍّ عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 
ثمَّ قَالَ :
يَا فَتى مَا اسْمُكَ؟
فَقَالَ اسْمِي عِندَ اليَهُودِ إِليَا وَ عِندَ النصَارَى إِيلِيَا وَ عِندَ وَالِدِي عَلِيٌّ وَ عِندَ أُمِّي حَيْدَرَةُ 
فَقَالَ :
مَا مَحَلكَ مِنْ نبِيِّكُمْ؟ 
قَالَ:
أَخِي وَ صِهْرِي وَ ابْنُ عَمِّي قَالَ الرَّاهِبُ :
أَنتَ صَاحِبِي وَ رَبِّ عِيسَى أَخبِرْنِي عَنْ شَيْ‏ءٍ ليْسَ لِلهِ و لا مِنْ عِندِ اللهِ وَ لا يَعْلَمُهُ اللهُ؟؟
قَالَ عَلِيٌّ عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام :
عَلَى الخَبِيرِ سَقَطتَ 
أَمَّا قَوْلكَ
مَا ليْسَ لِلَّهِ فَإِنَّ اللهَ تَعَالَى أَحَدٌ لَيْسَ لَهُ صَاحِبَةٌ وَ لا وَلَدٌ 
وَ أَمَّا قَوْلكَ
وَ لا مِنْ عِندِ اللهِ فَلَيْسَ مِنْ عِندِ اللهِ ظُلمٌ لأَحَدٍ 
وَ أَمَّا قَوْلكَ 
لا يَعْلمُهُ اللهُ لا يَعْلَمُ لَهُ شَرِيكاً فِي المُلكِ. فَقَامَ الرَّاهِبُ وَ قَطَعَ زُنارَهُ وَ أَخَذَ رَأسَهُ وَ قَبَّلَ مَا بَيْنَ عَيْنيْهِ وَ قَالَ:
أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللهُ وَ أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّداً رَسُولُ اللهِ وَ أَشْهَدُ أَنكَ الْخَلِيفَة وَ أَمِينُ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ وَ مَعْدِنُ الدِّينِ وَ الحِكْمَةِ وَ مَنبَعُ عَيْنِ الحُجَّةِ لَقَدْ قَرَأتُ اسْمَكَ فِي التوْرَاةِ 
إِليَا
وَ فِي الإِنجِيلِ 
إِيلِيَا 
وَ فِي القرْآنِ عَلِيّاً وَ فِي الكُتُبِ السَّالِفَةِ حَيدَرَةُ وَ وَجَدْتُكَ بَعْدَ 
النبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله 
وَصِيّاً وَ لِلإِمَارَةِ وَلِياً وَ أَنتَ أَحَقُّ بِهَذا المَجْلِسِ مِنْ غَيْرِكَ فَأَخبِرْنِي:
مَا شَأنُكَ وَ شَأنُ القَوْمِ ؟
فَأَجَابَهُ بِشَيْ‏ءٍ فَقَامَ الرَّاهِبُ وَ سَلمَ المَالَ إِلَيهِ بِأَجمَعِهِ فَمَا بَرِحَ 
عَلِيٌّ عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام مِنْ مَكانِهِ حَتى فَرَّقهُ فِي مَسَاكِينِ أَهلِ المَدِينةِ و مَحَاوِيجِهِمْ وَ انصَرَفَ
الرَّاهِبُ إِلى قَوْمِهِ مُسْلِماً .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 85


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************

بحارالأنوار ج : 21 ص : 15

7- عن كتاب المجالس للمفيد: 
عَلِيُّ بْنُ بِلالٍ عَنِ العَبَّاسِ بْنِ الفَضْلِ عَنْ علِيِّ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ الرَّازِيِّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبَانٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ تَمَامِ بْنِ سَابِقٍ عَنْ عَامِرِ بْنِ سار [يَسَارٍ] عَنْ أَبِي الصَّبَّاحِ عَنْ أَبِي هَمَّامٍ عَنْ كعْبِ الخَيْرِ قَالَ:
جَاءَ عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ سَلامٍ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَبْلَ أَنْ يُسْلِمَ فَقَالَ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ:
مَا اسْمُ عَلِيٍّ فِيكُمْ ?
فَقَالَ لَهُ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله :
عندَنَا الصِّدِّيقُ الأَكْبَرُ.
فَقَالَ عَبْدُ اللهِ : 
أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللهُ وَ أَنَّ مُحَمَّداً رَسُولُ اللهِ
إِنَّا لَنَجِدُ فِي التوْرَاةِ 
مُحَمَّدٌ نَبِيُّ الرَّحْمَةِ وَ عَلِيٌّ مُقِيمُ الحُجَّةِ 
*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين 



الزينة - 87



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم



قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:



من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************


بحارالأنوار ج : 38 ص: 58

عن كتاب تفسير فرات بن إبراهيم‏:
سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ مُعَنْعَناً عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى:
و ما كُنتَ بِجانِبِ الغرْبِيِّ إِذ قضَيْنا إِلى‏ مُوسَى الأَمرَ وَ ما كُنتَ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ قَالَ:
قَضَى بِخِلافَةِ يُوشَعَ بْنِ نُونٍ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ ثمَّ قَالَ لَهُ لَمْ أَدَعْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ غيْرِ وصِيٍّ و إِنِّي باعِثٌ نَبِيّاً عَرَبِيّاً و جَاعِلٌ وصِيَّهُ 
عَلِيّاً
فَذَلِكَ قَوْلهُ: 
وَ ما كُنتَ بِجانِبِ الغَرْبِيِ‏.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين 



الزينة - 88


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************

بحارالأنوار ج : 38 ص: 58

عن كتاب تفسير فرات بن إبراهيم‏:

عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ حَاتِمٍ مُعنعَناً عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ مِثْلَهُ
- اي الزينة 87 -
و زَادَ فِيهِ فِي الوِصَايَةِ و حَدَّثَهُ بِمَا كَانَ و مَا هُوَ كَائِنٌ فَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ :
و قَدْ حَدَّثَ نبِيهُ بِمَا هُوَ كائِنٌ و حدثَهُ بِاختِلافِ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ فمَنْ زعَمَ أَنَّ
رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله

مَاتَ بغَيرِ وصِيَّةٍ فقَدْ كذبَ اللهَ و جَهلَ نَبِيَّهُ. 

*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 89


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************

بحارالأنوار 38 201 

وَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ عَنْهُ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ :
يُحْشَرُ الشَّاكُّ فِي
عَلِيٍّ
مِنْ قَبْرِهِ وَ فِي عُنُقِهِ طَوْقٌ مِنْ نَارٍ فِيهِ ثَلاثمِائَةِ شُعْبَةٍ عَلَى كُلِّ شُعْبَةٍ شَيْطانٌ يُلَطخُ فِي وجْهِهِ حَتَّى يُوقَفَ مَوْقِفَ الحِسَابِ انتَهَى .

*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين* 



*الزينة - 90*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*


*قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

********************

*بحارالأنوار ج : 38 ص: 58*

*11- عن كتاب الطرائف‏: ذَكَرَ شَيْخُ المُحَدِّثِينَ بِبَغدَادَ فِي تَقدِيمِهِ عَلَى*
*تَارِيخِ الخَطِيبِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ حَمَّادٍ الطِّهْرَانِيِّ قَالَ:*
*خَيَّرَنِي هِشَامُ بْنُ عَبْدِ المَلِكِ مِنْ أَرْضِ الحِجَازِ إِلَى أَرْضِ الشَّامِ فَاخترْتُ‏ البَلقاءَ فَوَجَدْتُ فِيهَا جَبَلا أَسوَدَ مَكتوباً عَلَيْهِ بِالأَندَرِ مَا هُوَ مِنْ سلب*
*آلِ عِمْرَانَ فَسَأَلتُ عَمَّنْ يَقرَؤُهُ فَجَاءُوا بِشَيْخٍ قَدْ كبِرَتْ سِنهُ قَالَ :*
*مَا أَعْجَبَ مَا عَليْهِ بِالعِبْرَانِيِّ مَكتُوبٌ:* 
*بِاسْمِكَ اللهُمَّ جَاءَ الحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ بِلِسَانٍ عَرَبِيٍّ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللهُ مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللهِ عَلِيٌّ وَلِيُّ اللهِ* 
*وَ كتَبَ مُوسَى بْنُ عِمْرَانَ بِيَدِهِ .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين* 



*الزينة - 91*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*


*قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

********************

*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 265*
*37- عن كتاب المجالس للمفيد:* 
*مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِمْرَانَ الْمَرْزُبَانِيُّ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الطُّوسِيِّ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنبَلٍ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ حُكيْمٍ الأَوْدِيِّ عَنْ شَرِيكٍ عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ أَبِي زُرْعَةَ عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ الجَعْدِ قَالَ:*
*سُئِلَ جَابِرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ الأَنْصَارِيُّ وَ قَدْ سَقَطَ حَاجِبَاهُ عَلَى عَيْنَيْهِ فَقِيلَ لَهُ : أَخْبِرْنَا عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ؟*
*فَرَفَعَ حَاجِبَيْهِ بِيَدَيْهِ ثمَّ قَالَ:*

*ذَاكَ خَيْرُ الْبَرِيَّةِ لا يُبْغِضُهُ إِلا مُنَافِقٌ وَ لا يَشُكُّ فِيهِ إِلا كَافِرٌ .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على قائد الغر المحجلين ابو الحسن والحسين علي أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام..
جزاك الله كل خير اخي أويس ع نور الاحاديث القيمة..
بوركت يمناااك ع ماتخطه هنا ..
في ميزان الاعمال ..
دمت بخير..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين 



الزينة - 92



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************

بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 260
ابْنُ بَطةَ فِي الإِبَانَةِ وَ الخَطِيبُ فِي الأَرْبَعِينِ بِإِسْنَادِهِمَا عَنِ السُّدِّيِّ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي لَيْلَى وَ عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَرْقَمَ وَ بِإِسْنَادِهِمَا عَنْ شَرِيكٍ عَنِ الأَعْمَشِ عَنْ حَبِيبِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَرْقَمَ وَ الثّعْلَبِيُّ فِي رَبِيعِ المَذكُورِينَ بِإِسْنادِهِ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ وَ اللفظُ لِزَيْدٍ قَالَ 
النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله :
مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَتَمَسَّكَ بِالقَضِيبِ الأَحْمَرِ الذِي غَرَسَهُ اللهُ فِي جَنةِ عَدْنٍ بِيَمِينِهِ فَليَتَمَسَّكْ
بِحُبِّ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين* 


*الزينة - 93*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*


*قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

********************

*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 266*

*عن كتاب المجالس للمفيد:* 
*عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الحُسَيْنِ السَّبِيعِيِّ عَنْ عَبَّادِ بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْمَسْعُودِيِّ عَنْ كَثِيرٍ النوَّاءِ عَنْ أَبِي مَرْيَمَ الخَوْلانِيِّ عَنْ مَالِكِ بْنِ ضَمْرَةَ قَالَ:*
*قَالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام أَخَذَ رَسُولُ اللهُ بِيَدِي وَ قَالَ :*
*مَنْ تَابَعَ هَؤُلاءِ الخَمْسَ ثمَّ مَاتَ وَ هُوَ يُحِبُّكَ فَقَدْ قَضى‏ نَحْبَهُ* 
*وَ مَنْ مَاتَ وَ هُوَ يُبْغِضُكَ فقَدْ مَاتَ مِيتةً جَاهِلِيَّةً يُحَاسَبُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُ فِي الإِسْلامِ*
*وَ مَنْ عَاشَ بَعْدَكَ وَ هُوَ يُحِبُّكَ خَتَمَ اللهُ لَهُ بِالأَمْنِ وَ الإِيمَانِ حَتى يَرِدَ عَلَيَّ الحَوْضَ* 
*بيان(للمجلسي) :*
*هؤلاء الخمس أي الصلوات الخمس و قوله فقد قضى نحبه إشارة إلى قوله تعالى فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَضى‏ نَحبَهُ وَ مِنهُمْ مَنْ يَنتَظِرُ وَ ما بَدَّلُوا تَبْدِيلا*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين* 




*الزينة - 94*




*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*



*قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*



*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

********************

*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 264*

*أَنَسٌ فِي خَبَرٍ طَوِيلٍ كَانَ الرَّجُلُ مِنْ بَعْدِ يَوْمِ خَيْبَرَ يَحْمِلُ وَلَدَهُ عَلَى عَاتِقِهِ ثُمَّ يَقِفُ عَلَى طَرِيقِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام فَإِذَا نَظَرَ إِلَيْهِ أَوْمَأَ بِإِصْبَعِهِ* 
*يَا بُنَيَّ :*
*تُحِبُّ هَذَا الرَّجُلَ ؟*
*فَإِنْ قَالَ نَعَمْ قَبِلَهُ* 
*وَ إِنْ قَالَ لا*
*خَرَقَ بِهِ الأَرْضَ وَ قَالَ لَهُ الْحَقْ بِأُمِّكَ*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين* 
*الزينة - 95*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*
*قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

********************

*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 263*

*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
* يَا عَلِيُّ لَوْلاكَ لَمَا عُرِفَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بَعْدِي* 

*الْبَلاذُرِيُّ وَ التِّرْمِذِيُّ وَ السَّمْعَانِيُّ* 
*عَنْ أَبِي هَارُونَ الْعَبْدِيِّ قَالَ أَبُو سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيُّ:* 
*كُنَّا لَنَعْرِفُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ نَحْنُ مَعَاشِرَ الأَنْصَارِ*
* بِبُغْضِهِمْ* 
*عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم ثبتنا على ولاية ومحبة أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام
جزاك الله خيرا اخي أويس
الله يعطيك العافيه
دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين* 


*الزينة - 96*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************

بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 264


الطَّبَرِيُّ فِي الوَلايَةِ بِإِسْنَادٍ لَهُ عَنِ الأَصْبَغِ بْنِ نُبَاتَةَ قَال
عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام:
لا يُحِبُّنِي ثَلاثَةٌ :
وَلَدُ زِنًا وَ مُنَافِقٌ وَ رَجُلٌ حَمَلَتْ بِهِ أُمُّهُ فِي بَعْضِ حَيْضِهَا*.*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 97*



*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************

بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 264

وَ رَوَى عُبَادَةُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَنْ يَعْلَى بْنِ مُرَّةَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ جَالِساً عِنْدَ 
النبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله 
إِذ دَخَلَ
عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام
فَقَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله :
كَذَبَ مَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّهُ يَتَوَالانِي وَ يُحِبُّنِي وَ هُوَ يُعَادِي هَذَا وَ يُبْغِضُهُ 
وَ اللهِ 
لا يُبْغِضُهُ وَ يُعَادِيهِ
إِلا
كَافِرٌ
أَوْ
مُنَافِقٌ
أَوْ
وَلَدُ زَنيَةٍ

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين* 

*الزينة - 98*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*
*قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

********************

*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 264*

*شِيرَوَيْهِ فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ* 
*قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله :*
* إِنمَا رَفَعَ اللهُ القَطرَ عَنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِسُوءِ رَأْيِهِمْ فِي أَنبِيَائِهِمْ وَ إِنَّ اللهَ يَرفَعُ القَطرَ عَنْ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ بِبُغضِهِمْ*
*عَلِيَّ بنَ أَبِي طالِبٍ عليه السلام*
*و فِي رِوَايَةٍ*
* فَقَامَ رَجُلٌ فقَالَ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ :*
*وَ هَلْ يُبْغِضُ عَلِيّاً أَحَدٌ قَالَ:*
* نَعَمْ القعُودُ عَنْ نُصْرَتِهِ بُغضٌ .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين 



الزينة - 99



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم



قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

****************** 
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 266
عن كتاب المجالس للمفيد:
مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ التَّمِيمِيُّ عَنْ هِشَامِ بْنِ يُونُسَ النَّهْشَلِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي مُحَمَّدٍ الأَنْصَارِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ عَيَّاشٍ عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ عَنْ أَنَسٍ قَالَ نَظَرَ
النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله
إِلَى 
عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام فَقَالَ : 
يَا عَلِيُّ مَنْ أَبْغَضَكَ أَمَاتَهُ اللهُ مِيتَةً جَاهِلِيَّةً 
وَ 
حَاسَبَهُ بِمَا عَمِلَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين 

الزينة - 100

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم

 قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:

 من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 266
عن كتاب المجالس للمفيد: عَلِيُّ بْنُ بِلالٍ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَنِ الثَّقَفِيِّ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي هَاشِمٍ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ عَنْ أَبِي هَارُونَ الْعَبْدِيِّ عَنْ زَاذَانَ عَنْ سَلمَانَ الفَارِسِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ قَالَ خَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله يَوْمَ عَرَفَةَ فَقَالَ :
 أَيُّهَا الناسُ إِنَّ اللهَ بَاهَى بِكمْ فِي هذا اليَوْمِ ليغفِرَ لَكمْ عامَّةً ويَغفِرَ لِعَلِيٍّ خَاصَّةً ثمَّ قَالَ:
 ادنُ منِّي يا عَلِيُّ فدَنَا مِنهُ فَأَخَذَ بِيَدِهِ ثمَّ قَالَ :
إِنَّ السَّعِيدَ كلَّ السَّعِيدِ حقَّ السَّعِيدِ مَنْ أَطَاعَكَ وَ تَوَلاكَ مِنْ بَعدِي وَ إِنَّ الشَّقِيَّ كُلَّ الشَّقِيِّ حقَّ الشَّقِيِّ مَنْ عَصَاكَ و نصَبَ لكَ عدَاوَة منْ بَعدِي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على ليث الموحدين وسيد الوصيين علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام
اللهم ثبتنا على ولاية ومحبة ابا الحسن علي عليه السلام
الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي أويس
في ميزان اعماالك يارب 
ولاعدمنا الانوار العلوية
دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين 

الزينة - 101
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم
 قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:
 من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************

بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 266

 عن كتاب الأمالي للشيخ الطوسي و كتاب المجالس للمفيد:

المُفِيدُ عَنِ الحَسَنِ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ اللهِ الْقَطانِ عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ بَسَّامٍ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الحَكَمِ عَنِ الليْثِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الخُدْرِيِّ قَالَ:
 قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله : 
مَعَاشِرَ الناسِ أَحِبُّوا علياً فإِنَّ لحْمَهُ لحمِي
 و
دَمَهُ دَمِي 
لَعَنَ اللهُ أَقوَاماً مِنْ أُمَتِي ضيَّعُوا فِيهِ عَهْدِي 
وَ
 نَسُوا فِيهِ‏ وصِيتِي مَا لَهُمْ عِندَ اللهِ منْ خلاقٍ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين 


الزينة - 102


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

******************

بحارالأنوار 29 645 
رَوَى ابْنُ أَبِي الحَدِيدِ فِي شَرْحِ النهْجِ، 
عَنْ شَيْخِهِ أَبِي القاسِمِ البَلخِيِّ، أَنهُ قَالَ:
قدِ اتفَقتِ الأَخْبَارُ الصَّحِيحَةُ التِي لا رَيْبَ عِندَ المُحَدِّثِينَ فِيهَا:
أَنَّ النبِيَّ صَلى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآلِهِ قَالَ
لعلِيٍّ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ:

لا يُبْغِضُكَ إِلا مُنَافِقٌ وَ لا يُحِبُّكَ إِلا مُؤْمِنٌ.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين 


الزينة - 103


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

****************** 
بحارالأنوار 29 645 
وما اتفقتْ عليهِ الخَاصَّة و العَامَّةُ 
من أَنهُ لَمَّا وقع منهُ علَيه السَّلامُ ما وقعَ يومَ أحُدٍ،
 قالَ جَبرَئِيلُ :
يا مُحمدُ إِنَّ هذِهِ لَهِي المُوَاسَاةُ.
 فَقَالَ صلى اللهُ علَيْه و آله :
إِنهُ مني وأَنا منهُ.
 فقال جبرَئِيلُ:
 و أَنا منكُما

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين 


الزينة - 104


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 

****************** 
الكافي 1 209 باب ما فرض الله عز و جل و رسوله ..
5- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنِ الحُسَيْنِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنْ فَضَالَةَ بْنِ أَيُّوب عنْ أَبِي المغرَاءِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَالِمٍ عَنْ أَبَانِ بْنِ تغلِبَ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِاللهِ عليه السلام يَقُولُ :
 قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
 مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَحْيَا حَيَاتِي وَ يَمُوتَ مِيتَتِي وَ يَدْخُلَ جَنةَ عَدْنٍ التِي غَرَسَهَا اللهُ رَبِّي بِيَدِهِ فليَتوَلَّ 
عليَّ بْنَ أَبِي طالِبٍ
و ليتوَل ولِيهُ و ليُعَادِ عَدُوَّهُ و ليُسَلمْ لِلأَوْصِيَاءِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ فَإِنهُمْ عِترَتِي مِنْ لحْمِي و دَمِي أَعْطَاهُمُ اللهُ فَهْمِي وَ عِلمِي
 إِلَى اللهِ
 أَشْكُو أَمْرَ أُمتِي المُنكِرِينَ لِفَضلِهِمْ القَاطعِينَ فِيهِمْ صلَتِي 
و 
ايمُ اللهِ ليقتلنَّ ابنِي لا أَنالهُمُ اللهُ شفاعتِي .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 105*


*الكافي 1 219 باب عرض الأعمال على النبي صلى الله عليه واله و الأئمة......*

*4- عَلِيٌّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ الْقَاسِمِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنِ الزَّيَّاتِ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبَانٍ الزَّيَّاتِ وَ كَانَ مَكِيناً عِنْدَ الرِّضَا عليه السلام قَالَ:*
*قُلْتُ لِلرِّضَا عليه السلام :*
*ادْعُ اللهَ لِي وَ لأَهْلِ بَيْتِي .*
*فَقَالَ:
أَوَ لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ ؛ وَ اللهِ إِنَّ أَعْمَالَكُمْ لتعْرضُ عليَّ في كُل يوم و ليلة قَال :*
*فَاستعظمتُ ذَلك فَقَال لي :*
*أَما تقرأ كتابَ اللهِ عزَّ و جلَّ :*
*و قل اعْملوا فَسَيَرَى اللهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَ رَسُولُهُ وَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ*
*قَالَ :*
*هُوَ وَ اللهِ*
*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على ابا الحسن السلام على قسيم النار والجنة 
احاديث قيمة ورااائعه
سلمت اخي اويس ع الطرح المبارك
في ميزان اعمالك يارب
ونسألكم خالص الدعاء
دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين* 


*الزينة - 105*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************

الكافي 1 249 باب في شأن إنا أنزلناه في ليلة القد

6- وَ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ :
يَا مَعْشَرَ الشِّيعَةِ:
خَاصِمُوا بِسُورَةِ إِنا أَنْزَلنَاهُ تَفلجُوا فَوَ اللهِ 
إِنَّهَا لَحُجَّةُ اللهِ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى عَلَى الخَلقِ بَعْدَ 
رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله وَ إِنهَا لَسَيدَةُ دِينِكُمْ وَ إِنهَا لغَايَةُ عِلمِنَا؛ 
يَا مَعْشَرَ الشِّيعَةِ: 
خَاصِمُوا بِ حم وَ الكِتابِ المُبِينِ إِنَّا أَنْزَلْناهُ فِي لَيلَةٍ مُبارَكَةٍ إِنَّا كُنَّا مُنْذِرِينَ 
فَإِنهَا لِوُلاةِ الأَمْرِ خَاصَّةً بَعْدَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله
يَا مَعْشَرَ الشِّيعَةِ:
يَقُولُ اللهُ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى: 
وَ إِنْ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلا خَلا فِيها نَذِيرٌ قِيلَ يَا أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ نَذِيرُهَا 
مُحَمَّدٌ صلى الله عليه واله؟
قَالَ :
صَدَقْتَ فَهَلْ كَانَ نَذِيرٌ وَ هُوَ حَيٌّ مِنَ البِعْثَةِ فِي أَقطَارِ الأَرْضِ؟ فَقَالَ السَّائِلُ:
لا .
قَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام :
أَرَأَيْتَ بَعِيثَهُ أَلَيْسَ نَذِيرَهُ كَمَا أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله فِي بِعْثَتِهِ مِنَ اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ نَذِيرٌ؟؟
فَقَالَ: بَلَى. 
قَالَ: فَكَذَلِكَ لَمْ يَمُتْ مُحَمَّدٌ إِلا وَ لَهُ بَعِيثٌ نَذِيرٌ .
قَالَ :
فَإِنْ قُلْتُ لا فَقَدْ ضَيعَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله مَنْ فِي أَصْلابِ الرِّجَالِ مِنْ أُمَّتِهِ قَالَ: 
وَ مَا يَكْفِيهِمُ الْقُرْآنُ ؟
قَالَ:
بَلَى إِنْ وَجَدُوا لَهُ مُفَسِّراً.
قَالَ وَ مَا فَسَّرَهُ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله؟
قَالَ: 
بَلَى قَدْ فَسرَهُ لِرَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ وَ فَسرَ لِلأُمَّةِ شَأنَ ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ وَ هُوَ
عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام 
قَالَ السَّائِلُ:
يَا أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ كَانَ هَذَا أَمْرٌ خَاصٌّ لا يَحتمِلُهُ العَامَّةُ
قَالَ: 
أَبَى اللهُ أَنْ يُعْبَدَ إِلا سِرّاً حَتى يَأتِيَ إِبَّانُ أَجَلِهِ الذِي يَظهَرُ فِيهِ دِينُهُ كَمَا أَنهُ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ مَعَ خَدِيجَةَ مُسْتَتِراً حَتَّى أُمِرَ بِالإِعْلانِ.
قَالَ السَّائِلُ: 
يَنبَغِي لِصَاحِبِ هَذَا الدِّينِ أَنْ يَكتُمَ قَالَ: 
أَوَ مَا كَتَمَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام يَوْمَ أَسلَمَ مَعَ 
رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله حَتى ظَهَرَ أَمْرُهُ؟ 
قَالَ :بَلَى قَالَ :
فَكَذَلِكَ أَمْرُنَا حَتى يَبلغَ الكِتابُ أَجَلَهُ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين* 


*الزينة - 106*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************

الكافي 1 235 باب ما عند الأئمة من سلاح رسول الله‏

3- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنِ النَّضْرِ بْنِ سُوَيْدٍ عَنْ يَحْيَى الْحَلَبِيِّ عَنِ ابْنِ مُسْكَانَ عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ عَنْ
أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام قَالَ: قَالَ :
تَرَكَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله فِي الْمَتَاعِ سَيْفاً وَ دِرْعاً وَ عَنَزَةً وَ رَحْلا وَ بَغْلَتَهُ الشهْبَاءَ فَوَرِثَ ذَلِكَ كُلهُ 
عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*حياكم الله لمروركم يا موالين* 


*الزينة - 107*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

******************************************************


الكافي 1 261 باب أن الأئمة عليه السلام يعلمون علم ما كان و

4- عَنْ ضُرَيْسٍ الكُنَاسِيِّ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام يَقُولُ
- وَ عِنْدَهُ أُنَاسٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ - : 
عَجِبْتُ مِنْ قَوْمٍ يَتَوَلوْنَا وَ يَجْعَلونَا أَئِمَّةً وَ يَصِفُونَ أَنَّ طَاعَتَنَا مُفْتَرَضَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ كَطَاعَةِ 
رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله ثمَّ يَكسِرُونَ حُجَّتَهُمْ وَ يَخصِمُونَ أَنفُسَهُمْ بِضَعْفِ قُلوبِهِمْ فَيَنقصُونَا حَقنَا وَ يَعِيبُونَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى مَنْ أَعْطَاهُ اللهُ بُرْهَانَ حَقِّ مَعْرِفَتِنَا وَ التسلِيمَ لأَمْرِنَا ؛ 
أَتَرَوْنَ أَنَّ اللهَ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى افْتَرَضَ طَاعَةَ أَوْلِيَائِهِ عَلَى عِبَادِهِ ثُمَّ يُخْفِي عَنْهُمْ أَخْبَارَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَ الأَرْضِ؟؟ 
وَ يَقْطَعُ عَنْهُمْ مَوَادَّ الْعِلْمِ فِيمَا يَرِدُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِمَّا فِيهِ قِوَامُ دِينِهِمْ؟؟ 
فَقَالَ لَهُ حُمْرَانُ:
جُعِلتُ فِدَاكَ أَرَأَيْتَ مَا كَانَ مِنْ أَمْرِ قِيَامِ 
عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَ الْحَسَنِ وَ
الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام 
وَ خُرُوجِهِمْ وَ قِيَامِهِمْ بِدِينِ اللهِ عَزَّ ذِكْرُهُ وَ مَا أُصِيبُوا مِنْ قَتْلِ الطوَاغِيتِ إِيَّاهُمْ وَ الظفَرِ بِهِمْ حَتى قُتِلُوا وَ غُلِبُوا ؟؟
فَقَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام :يَا حُمْرَانُ إِنَّ اللهَ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى قَدْ كَانَ قَدَّرَ ذَلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَ قَضَاهُ وَ أَمْضَاهُ وَ حَتَمَهُ عَلَى سَبِيلِ الاخْتِيَارِ ثُمَّ أَجْرَاهُ فَبِتَقَدُّمِ عِلمٍ إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ
رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَامَ عَلِيٌّ وَ الحَسَنُ وَ الحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام وَ بِعِلمٍ صَمَتَ مَنْ صَمَتَ مِنا و لو أَنهُمْ يا حُمرَانُ حَيثُ نزَلَ بِهِمْ مَا نزَلَ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ إِظهَارِ الطوَاغِيتِ عَلَيْهِمْ سَأَلوا اللهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ أَنْ يَدفَعَ عَنهُمْ ذَلِكَ وَ أَلَحُّوا عَليهِ فِي طَلَبِ إِزَالَةِ مُلكِ الطوَاغِيتِ و ذهَابِ مُلكِهِمْ إِذاً لأَجَابَهُمْ وَ دَفَعَ ذَلِكَ عَنهُمْ ثمَّ كَانَ انقِضَاءُ مُدةِ الطوَاغِيتِ وَ ذَهَابُ مُلكِهِمْ أَسْرَعَ مِنْ سِلكٍ مَنظُومٍ انقَطَعَ فَتَبَددَ وَ مَا كَانَ ذَلِكَ الذِي أَصَابَهُمْ يَا حُمْرَانُ لِذَنْبٍ اقْتَرَفُوهُ وَ لا لِعُقوبَةِ مَعْصِيَةٍ خَالفُوا اللهَ فِيهَا
وَ لَكِنْ لِمَنَازِلَ وَ كَرَامَةٍ مِنَ اللهِ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَبْلغُوهَا فَلا تَذهَبَنَّ بِكَ المَذَاهِبُ فِيهِمْ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 108*

*بحارالأنوار ج : 15 ص : 20*
*31- عن كتاب الأمالي للشيخ الطوسي‏:* 
*عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ :*
*بَيْنَا النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله بِعَرَفَاتٍ وَ عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام تُجَاهَهُ وَ نَحْنُ مَعَهُ إِذْ أَوْمَأَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله إِلَى عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام فَقَالَ:* 
*ادْنُ مِنِّي يَا عَلِيُّ فَدَنَا مِنْهُ* 
*فَقَالَ:*
* ضَعْ خَمْسَكَ يَعْنِي كَفَّكَ فِي كَفِّي فَأَخَذَ بِكَفِّهِ فَقَالَ :* 
*يَا عَلِيُّ خُلِقْتُ أَنَا وَ أَنْتَ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ أَنَا أَصْلُهَا وَ أَنْتَ فَرْعُهَا وَ الْحَسَنُ وَ الْحُسَيْنُ أَغْصَانُهَا فَمَنْ تَعَلَّقَ بِغُصْنٍ مِنْ أَغْصَانِهَا أَدْخَلَهُ اللَّهُ الْجَنَّةَ .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على ال بيت النبوة ومعدن الرساله 
احاديث قيَمة ورااائعه
تسلم يمنااك اخي أويس 
لاعدمنا المزيد
نسألكم خالص الدعاء
تحياااتي

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 109

الكافي 1 220 باب أن الطريقة التي حث على الاستقام
1- عَنْ يُونُسَ بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ عَمَّنْ ذَكَرَهُ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى:
وَ أَنْ لَوِ اسْتَقامُوا عَلَى الطرِيقَةِ لأَسْقَيْناهُمْ ماءً غَدَقاً قَالَ:
 يَعْنِي لَوِ اسْتَقَامُوا عَلَى وَلايَةِ 
عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَ الْأَوْصِيَاءِ مِنْ وُلْدِهِ عليه السلام 
وَ قَبِلُوا طَاعَتَهُمْ فِي أَمْرِهِمْ وَ نَهْيِهِمْ لأَسْقَيْنَاهُمْ مَاءً غَدَقاً 
يَقُولُ :
 لأَشْرَبْنَا قُلُوبَهُمُ الإِيمَانَ وَ الطرِيقَةُ 
هِيَ الإِيمَانُ بِوَلايَةِ 
عَلِيٍّ وَ الأَوْصِيَاءِ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
سلام الله على قرة عين المؤمنين ابو الحسن والحسين علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام
جزاك الله كل خير اخي اويس 
يعطيك ربي العافيه
دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 110*


الكافي 1 292 باب الإشارة و النص ...

2- عَنْ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ الثمَالِيِّ عَنْ 
أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ:
سَمِعتهُ يَقولُ :
لَمَّا أَنْ قَضَى مُحَمَّدٌ نُبُوَّتَهُ و استَكمَلَ أَيامَهُ أَوْحَى اللهُ تَعَالَى إِلَيْهِ: 
أَنْ يَا مُحَمَّدُ قَدْ قَضَيْتَ نُبُوَّتَكَ وَ اسْتَكْمَلتَ أَيَّامَكَ فَاجْعَلِ العِلمَ الذِي عِندَكَ وَ الإِيْمَانَ وَ الاسْمَ الأَكبرَ وَ مِيرَاثَ العِلمِ و آثَارَ عِلمِ النبُوَّةِ فِي
أَهْلِ بَيْتِكَ عِنْدَ
عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ
فَإِني لن أَقطَعَ العِلمَ وَ الإِيمَانَ وَ الاسْمَ الأَكْبَرَ وَ مِيرَاثَ العِلمِ و آثَارَ عِلمِ النبُوَّةِ مِنَ العَقِبِ مِنْ ذُريتِكَ كمَا لَم أَقطَعْهَا مِنْ ذرياتِ الأَنبِيَاءِ*.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على باب علم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
السلام على الوصي المرتضى والامام المقتدى ابا الحسن علي بن ابي طالب
احسنت اخي أويس ع الطرح القيَم
في ميزان اعمالك يارب
دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> السلام على باب علم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
> السلام على الوصي المرتضى والامام المقتدى ابا الحسن علي بن ابي طالب
> احسنت اخي أويس ع الطرح القيَم
> في ميزان اعمالك يارب
> دمت بخير



 شذى اختي واكرم بها
شكرا لمتابعتكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 111


الكافي 1 319 باب الإشارة و النص على أبي الحسن ..

16- عَنِ ابْنِ سِنَانٍ قَالَ دَخَلتُ علَى
أَبِي الحَسَنِ مُوسَى عليه السلام مِنْ قَبلِ أَنْ يَقدَمَ العراق بِسنةٍ و علِيٌّ ابنهُ جالسٌ بَينَ يديهِ فنظر إِلَيَّ فقالَ :
يَا مُحَمَّدُ أَما إِنهُ سَيَكُونُ فِي هَذِهِ السنَةِ حركةٌ فلا تجزع لذلكَ !!
قَالَ قُلتُ : 
و ما يَكُونُ جُعِلتُ فِدَاكَ؟؟ 
فقد أَقلَقني ما ذكرتَ فقالَ :
أَصيرُ إِلى الطاغيةِ أَما إِنهُ لا يَبدَأني مِنهُ سُوءٌ ؛ وَ مِنَ الذِي يكُونُ بعدهُ.
قال قُلتُ :
و ما يكُونُ جُعِلتُ فداكَ ؟؟
قَالَ: 
يضل اللهُ الظالِمِينَ و يفعَلُ اللهُ مَا يَشَاءُ قَال قُلتُ: و ما ذاكَ جُعِلتُ فداكَ؟؟
قَالَ : 
من ظلَم ابنِي هذَا حقهُ و جحد إِمامتهُ منْ بَعْدِي كَانَ كمنْ ظلَم 
عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ
حقهُ و جحدهُ إِمامتهُ بَعدَ 
رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله
قال قُلتُ : 
وَ اللهِ لَئِنْ مد اللهُ لي فِي العُمُرِ لأسلمنَّ لهُ حقهُ و لأقرن لَهُ بِإِمامتهِ. قَالَ:
صدقتَ يا مُحَمَّدُ يَمُدُّ اللهُ فِي عُمُرِكَ و تُسَلمُ لَهُ حقهُ و تقِرُّ لَهُ بِإِمامتهِ و إِمَامَةِ مَنْ يَكُونُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ قَالَ قلتُ: و من ذَاكَ؟؟ 
قَالَ مُحَمدٌ ابنهُ قَالَ قُلتُ لَهُ: 
الرِّضا و التسْليمُ 
((اويس :رحم الله من قال :الرضا والتسليم لامامنا القائم عجل الله تعالى فرجه))

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام على المرتضى والوصي المجتبى خلف النبي المصطفى علي بن ابي طالب
اللهم ثبتنا على ولاية امير المؤمنين علي واحشرنا مع محمد وآل محمد
تسلم اخوي اويس على الطرح النوراني العلوي
في ميزان اعمااالك يارب
دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 112


الكافي 1 345 باب ما يفصل به بين دعوى المحق ...

1- عَنْ رَافِعِ بْنِ سَلَمَةَ قَالَ كُنْتُ مَعَ
عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ صَلَوَاتُ اللهِ عَلَيْهِ
يَوْمَ النهْرَوَانِ فَبَيْنَا عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام جَالِسٌ إِذ جَاءَ فَارِسٌ فَقَالَ :
السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا عَلِيُّ فَقَالَ لَهُ عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام : وَ عَلَيْكَ السَّلامُ مَا لَكَ ثَكِلَتكَ أُمُّكَ لَمْ تُسَلِّمْ عَلَيَّ بِإِمْرَةِ المُؤْمِنِينَ؟!
قَالَ : 
بَلَى سَأُخْبِرُكَ عَنْ ذَلِكَ كُنْتُ إِذْ كُنْتَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ بِصِفِّينَ فَلَمَّا حَكَّمْتَ الْحَكَمَيْنِ بَرِئْتُ مِنْكَ وَ سَمَّيْتُكَ مُشْرِكاً فَأَصْبَحْتُ لا أَدْرِي إِلَى أَيْنَ أَصْرِفُ وَلايَتِي وَ اللهِ لأَنْ أَعْرِفَ هُدَاكَ مِنْ ضَلالَتِكَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنَ الدنيَا وَ مَا فِيهَا.
فَقَالَ لَهُ عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام :
ثَكِلَتْكَ أُمُّكَ قِفْ مِنِّي قَرِيباً أُرِيكَ عَلامَاتِ الهُدَى مِنْ عَلامَاتِ الضَّلالَةِ .
فَوَقَفَ الرَّجُلُ قَرِيباً مِنْهُ فَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ كَذَلِكَ إِذْ أَقْبَلَ فَارِسٌ يَرْكُضُ حَتى أَتَى عَلِيّاً عليه السلام فَقَالَ : يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَبْشِرْ بِالفَتحِ أَقَرَّ اللهُ عَيْنَكَ قَدْ وَ اللهِ قُتِلَ الْقَوْمُ أَجْمَعُونَ .
فَقَالَ لَهُ : 
مِنْ دُونِ النهَرِ أَوْ مِنْ خَلفِهِ ؟
قَالَ : بَلْ مِنْ دُونِهِ . فَقَالَ : 
كَذَبْتَ وَ الذِي فَلَقَ الحَبَّةَ و بَرَأَ النسَمَةَ لا يَعْبُرُونَ أَبَداً حَتى يُقْتَلوا .
فَقَالَ الرَّجُلُ فَازْدَدْتُ فِيهِ بَصِيرَةً فَجَاءَ آخَرُ يَرْكُضُ عَلَى فَرَسٍ لَهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ:
مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ فَرَدَّ عَلَيْهِ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام مِثْلَ الذِي رَدَّ عَلَى صَاحِبِهِ قَالَ الرَّجُلُ الشَّاكُّ:
وَ هَمَمْتُ أَنْ أَحْمِلَ عَلَى عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام فَأَفلَقَ هَامَتَهُ بِالسَّيْفِ ثمَّ جَاءَ فَارِسَانِ يَرْكُضَانِ قَدْ أَعرَقَا فَرَسَيهِمَا فَقَالا :
أَقَرَّ اللهُ عَيْنَكَ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَبْشِرْ بِالفَتْحِ قَد وَ اللهِ قُتِلَ القَوْمُ أَجْمَعُونَ فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام : أَمِنْ خَلفِ النهَرِ أَوْ مِنْ دُونِهِ ?
قَالا :
لا بَلْ مِنْ خَلفِهِ إِنهُمْ لَمَّا اقْتَحَمُوا خَيْلَهُمُ النهْرَوَانَ وَ ضَرَبَ المَاءُ لَباتِ خُيُولِهِمْ رَجَعُوا فَأُصِيبُوا .
فَقَالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام : 
صَدَقْتُمَا فنزل الرَّجُلُ عن فرسه فَأَخَذَ 
بِيَدِ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام وَ بِرِجْلِهِ فَقَبلَهُمَا .
فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام: 
هَذِهِ لَكَ آيَةٌ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 113


الكافي 1ج ص411 باب سيرة الإمام في نفسه و في المطعم‏
4- عَنْ حَمَّادِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ قَالَ حَضَرْتُ 
أَبَا عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام وَ قَالَ لَهُ رَجُلٌ أَصْلَحَكَ اللهُ ذَكَرْتَ أَنَّ 
عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام 
كَانَ يَلبَسُ الخَشِنَ يَلبَسُ القَمِيصَ بِأَرْبَعَةِ دَرَاهِمَ وَ مَا أَشْبَهَ ذَلِكَ وَ نَرَى عَلَيْكَ اللبَاسَ الجَدِيدَ ؟!
فَقَالَ لَهُ:
إِنَّ عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام 
كَانَ يَلبَسُ ذَلِكَ فِي زَمَانٍ لا يُنْكَرُ عَلَيهِ و لَوْ لبِسَ مِثلَ ذَلِكَ اليَوْمَ شُهِرَ بِهِ؛ 
فَخَيرُ لِبَاسِ كُلِّ زَمَانٍ لِبَاسُ أَهلِهِ 
غَيْرَ أَنَّ قَائِمَنَا 
أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ عليه السلام
إِذَا قَامَ لَبِسَ ثِيَابَ
عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام
وَ سَارَ بِسِيرَةِ 
عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام على حلال المشاكل ومفلل الكتائب ومظهر العجائب المولى علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
احاديث رائعه وكلها نور من نور
تسلم اخوي أويس ع قيمَ ماتقدمه لنا
ومبروك عليك مولد الامام المجتبى عليه السلام
ونسـألكم خالص الدعااء
دمت بعين الله

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
> السلام على حلال المشاكل ومفلل الكتائب ومظهر العجائب المولى علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
> احاديث رائعه وكلها نور من نور
> تسلم اخوي أويس ع قيمَ ماتقدمه لنا
> ومبروك عليك مولد الامام المجتبى عليه السلام
> ونسـألكم خالص الدعااء
> دمت بعين الله



بارك الله لك وفيك وعليك
نعم الايمان وعذب الكلام ما كتبتي
حقا اشكر متابعتكم 
و
عودتينا بطيب خلقكم
 ان طال ردكم 
قلقت عليكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 114*


الكافي 1ج ص419 باب فيه نكت و نتف من التنزيل في...
39- أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مِهْرَانَ عَنْ 
عَبدِ العظِيمِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ الحَسَنِيِّ
عَنْ مُوسَى بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ يُونُسَ بْنِ يَعقوبَ عَمَّنْ ذَكَرَهُ عَنْ
أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام فِي قَوْلِ 
اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ :
وَ أَنْ لَوِ استقامُوا عَلَى الطرِيقَةِ لأَسْقيناهُمْ ماءً غدقاً :
يقولُ لأَشْرَبنا قُلوبَهُمُ الإِيمَانَ و الطرِيقة هي ولاية
عليِّ بنِ أَبِي طالبٍ
و
الأَوْصِيَاءِ عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
سلام على سيد الوصيين وليث المؤمنين ابو الحسن والحسين علي بن ابي طالب قرة عين الرسول ..
اللهم ثبت اقدامنا على صراطك المستقيم ولاية علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام ..
واسقنا من كفه من حوض الكوثر شربة لانظمأ بعده ابداً ..
جزاك الله كل خير سيد أويس ..
والله يعطيك الف عااافيه ..
قضى الله حوائجك بحق المولى ابو الحسن ..
دمت بعين الله ..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 115

الكافي 1 442 باب مولد النبي صلى الله عليه واله و وفاته .. :
_عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنِ الْقَاسِمِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْجَوْهَرِيِّ_ عَنْ 
عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ قَالَ سَأَلَ أَبُو بَصِيرٍ 
أَبَا عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام وَ أَنَا حَاضِرٌ فَقَالَ : 
جُعِلتُ فِدَاكَ كَمْ عُرِجَ بِرَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله ؟؟؟
فَقَالَ : 
مَرَّتَيْنِ فَأَوْقَفَهُ جَبْرَئِيلُ مَوْقِفاً فَقَالَ لَهُ : 
مَكَانَكَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ فَلَقَدْ وَقَفْتَ مَوْقِفاً مَا وَقَفَهُ مَلَكٌ قَطُّ وَ لا نَبِيٌّ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يُصَلي فَقَالَ: يَا جَبْرَئِيلُ وَ كَيْفَ يُصَلِّي؟؟
قَالَ يَقُولُ:
سُبُّوحٌ قُدُّوسٌ أَنَا رَبُّ الْمَلائِكَةِ وَ الرُّوحِ سَبَقَتْ رَحْمَتِي غَضَبِي
فَقَالَ : اللَّهُمَّ عَفْوَكَ عَفْوَكَ قَالَ:
وَ كَانَ كَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ: قابَ قَوْسَيْنِ أَوْ أَدْنى‏ فَقَالَ لَهُ 
أَبُو بَصِيرٍ: 
جُعِلْتُ فِدَاكَ مَا قَابَ قَوْسَيْنِ أَوْ أَدْنَى؟؟
قَالَ : مَا بَيْنَ سِيَتِهَا إِلَى رَأْسِهَا فَقَالَ: 
كَانَ بَيْنَهُمَا حِجَابٌ يَتَلأْلأُ يَخْفِقُ وَ لا أَعْلَمُهُ إِلا وَ قَدْ قَالَ زَبَرْجَدٌ فَنَظَرَ فِي مِثْلِ سَمِّ الإِبْرَةِ إِلَى مَا شَاءَ اللهُ مِنْ نُورِ الْعَظَمَةِ فَقَالَ اللهُ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى :
يَا مُحَمَّدُ قَالَ لَبَّيْكَ رَبِّي قَالَ مَنْ لأُمَّتِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ ؟؟
قَالَ: اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ قَالَ :
عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَ سَيِّدُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَ قَائِدُ الْغُرِّ الْمُحَجَّلِينَ
قَالَ ثُمَّ قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام لأَبِي بَصِيرٍ:
يَا أَبَا مُحَمَّدٍ وَ اللهِ مَا جَاءَتْ وَلايَةُ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام مِنَ الأَرْضِ وَ لَكِنْ جَاءَتْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مُشَافَهَةً

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على فحل الفحول وزوج البتول وصهر الرسول امير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب.
طرح نوراني علوي رائع ...
جزاكِ الله خيراً اخي سيد أويس..
وعظم الله اجورنا واجوركم باستشهاد سيد الوصيين ابو الحسنين علي عليه السلام.
رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 116


الكافي 1 441 باب مولد النبي صلى الله عليه واله و وفاته 
أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِدْرِيسَ عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّغِيرِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْجَعْفَرِيِّ عَنْ 
أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام
عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام قَالَ :
إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ إِذ لا كَانَ 
فَخلقَ الكانَ وَ المَكانَ
و خلَقَ نورَ الأَنوَارِ الذِي نُوِّرَتْ مِنهُ الأَنْوَارُ
و أَجْرَى فِيهِ مِنْ نُورِهِ الذِي نُوِّرَتْ مِنهُ الأَنوَارُ 
و هُوَ النورُ الذِي خَلَقَ مِنهُ 
مُحَمَّداً و عَلِياً فلَم يَزَالا نُورَيْنِ أَولَينِ إِذ لا شَيْ‏ءَ كُوِّنَ قَبلَهُمَا فَلَم يَزَالا يَجْرِيَانِ طَاهِرَيْنِ مُطَهَّرَيْنِ فِي الأَصْلابِ الطاهِرَةِ حَتى افْترَقَا فِي أَطهَرِ طاهِرَيْنِ 
فِي عَبْدِ اللهِ وَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام
</i>

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 117

يَعْرِفُونَ نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يُنْكِرُونَها وَ أَكْثَرُهُمُ الْكافِرُونَ (83)(النحل )

الكافي 1 427 باب فيه نكت و نتف من التنزيل في...
77- _الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ مُعَلَّى بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْهَاشِمِيِّ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي_ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عِيسَى قَالَ
حَدَّثَنِي جَعْفَرُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ عليه السلام فِي قَوْلِهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ : 
يَعْرِفُونَ نِعْمَتَ اللهِ ثمَّ يُنْكِرُونَها
قَالَ: 
لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ إِنما وَلِيكُمُ اللهُ وَ رَسُولهُ وَ الَذِينَ آمَنُوا الَذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَ يُؤْتُونَ الزَّكاةَ وَ هُمْ راكِعُونَ ؛ 
اجْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله
فِي مَسْجِدِ المَدِينَةِ فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ:
مَا تَقُولُونَ فِي هَذِهِ الآيَةِ؟؟
فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ: 
إِنْ كَفَرْنَا بِهَذِهِ الآيَةِ نكفرُ بِسائِرِهَا وَ إِنْ آمَنا فَإِنَّ هَذَا ذلٌّ حِين يُسلطُ عليْنَا ابْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ فَقَالوا :
قَدْ عَلِمنَا أَنَّ مُحَمَّداً صَادِقٌ فِيمَا يَقُولُ وَ لَكِنا نَتَوَلاهُ وَ لا نُطِيعُ عَلِياً فِيمَا أَمَرَنَا. 
قَالَ فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الآيةُ 
يَعْرِفُونَ نِعْمَتَ اللهِ ثمَّ يُنكِرُونها يَعْرِفُونَ يَعْنِي وَلايَةَ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَ أَكثَرُهُمُ الكافِرُونَ بِالوَلايَةِ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 117


الكافي 1 446 باب مولد النبي صلى الله عليه واله و وفاته ..... :
21- أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِدْرِيسَ عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ اللهِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ الحُسَيْنِ الصَّغِيرِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الجَعْفَرِيِّ عَنْ
أَحمَدَ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام وَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ سَعْدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَنْ يَعْقُوبَ بْنِ يَزِيدَ عَنِ ابْنِ فَضَّالٍ عَنْ بَعْضِ رِجَالِهِ عَنْ
أَبِي عبدِ اللهِ عليه السلام قَالَ : 
نزل جبرئِيلُ عليه السلام على 
النبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله فَقَالَ:
يا مُحَمَّدُ 
إِنَّ ربَّك يُقرِئكَ السَّلامَ و يَقُولُ :
إِنِّي قَد حرَّمتُ النارَ عَلَى
صُلبٍ أَنزلكَ
و بطنٍ حملكَ
و حجرٍ كفلكَ
فَالصُّلبُ صُلبُ أَبِيكَ 
عَبدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ المُطلِبِ
و البطنُ الذي حملكَ
فَآمنة بِنتُ وهبٍ
و أَمَّا حجرٌ كفلكَ
فَحجرُ أَبِي طالبٍ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اَلسَّلامُ عَلى مَوْلانا اَميرِ الْمُؤْمِنينَ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أبي طالب صاحِبِ السَّوابِقِ وَالْمَناقِبِ وَالنَّجْدَةِ، وَمُبيدِ الْكَتائِبِ، الشَّديدِ الْبَاسِ، الْعَظيمِ الْمِراسِ، الْمَكينِ الاْساسِ، ساقِي الْمُؤْمِنينَ بِالْكَأسِ مِنْ حَوْضِ الرَّسُولِ الْمَكينِ الاْمينِ، اَلسَّلامُ عَلى صاحِبِ النَّهْيِ وَالْفَضْلِ وَالطَّوائِلِ وَالْمَكْرُماتِ وَالنَّوائِلِ، اَلسَّلامُ عَلى فارِسِ الْمُؤْمِنينَ، وَلَيْثِ الْمُوَحِّدينَ، وَقاتِلِ الْمُشْرِكينَ، وَوَصِيِّ رَسُولِ رَبِّ الْعالَمينَ وَرَحْمَةُ اللهِ وَبَرَكاتُهُ..
اللهم ثبتنا على ولاية علي المرتضى ولاتزغ قلوبنا بعد اذا هُديت ..
رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الآخرة شفاعتهم ..
جزيت كل خير سيد أويس ع طرحك القَيم الجليل ..
الله يعطيك الف عااافيه ..
ولاتنسانا من خالص دعائك عند ابو الحسن علي عليه السلام ..
دمت بعين المولى ..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

اللهم صل على محمد واله 
اسالك اللهم ان ترزق اختي شذى الحياة السعيدة وخير الدارين
اللهم خرلها واختر لها في جميع امورها وفي كل حياتها في يسر منك وعافية
بحق الاشباح المعلقة بالعرش
 و
بحق الاسماء المكتوبة على سرادق العرش 
اللهم صل على محمد واله

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*
الزينة - 119


الكافي 1 533 باب ما جاء في الاثني عشر و ...

12- أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الأَشْعَرِيُّ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ اللهِ عَنِ الحَسَنِ بْنِ مُوسَى الْخَشَّابِ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ سَمَاعَةَ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ رِبَاطٍ عَنِ ابْنِ أُذَيْنَةَ عَنْ زُرَارَةَ قَالَ : 
سَمِعْتُ أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام يَقُولُ :
الاثنَا عَشَرَ الإِمَامَ مِنْ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ كُلهُمْ مُحَدَّثٌ مِنْ وُلدِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله
وَ وُلدِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام
فَرَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله
وَ 
عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام
هُمَا الوَالِدَانِ
*</i>

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 120
الكافي ج2 572 ص باب الحرز و العوذة ..... 

11- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ يَحْيَى الْكَاهِلِيِّ قَالَ قَالَ
أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام: 
إِذَا لَقِيتَ السَّبُعَ فَاقْرَأْ فِي وَجْهِهِ آيَةَ الْكُرْسِيِّ وَ قُلْ لَهُ:
عَزَمْتُ عَلَيْكَ بِعَزِيمَةِ اللهِ وَ عَزِيمَةِ
مُحَمَّدٍ صلى الله عليه واله وَ عَزِيمَةِ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِدَاوُدَ عليه السلام وَ عَزِيمَةِ
أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام وَ الأَئِمَّةِ الطَّاهِرِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ فَإِنهُ يَنْصَرِفُ عَنْكَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ. قَالَ: فَخَرَجْتُ فَإِذَا السَّبُعُ قَدِ اعْتَرَضَ فَعَزَمْتُ عَلَيْهِ وَ قُلتُ لَهُ إِلا تَنَحَّيْتَ عَنْ طَرِيقِنَا وَ لَمْ تُؤْذِنَا.
قَالَ فَنَظَرْتُ إِلَيْهِ قَدْ طَأْطَأَ بِرَأْسِهِ وَ أَدْخَلَ ذَنَبَهُ بَيْنَ رِجْلَيْهِ وَ انْصَرَفَ .

</i>

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 121

مشكاةالأنوار ص : 96
عن منصور بن عمرو بن الحمق الخزاعي قال أغمي على أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام حين ضربه ابن ملجم لعنه الله فأفاق و هو يقول :
طوبى لهم ؛ و طوبى لكم ؛ و طوباهم أفضل من طوباكم؛ قال قلت :
صدقت يا أمير المؤمنين طوباهم برؤيتك و طوبانا بالجهاد معك و طوبانا بطاعتك و من هؤلاء الذين طوباهم أفضل من طوبانا ؟؟
قال عليه السلام:
(أولئك شيعتي الذين يأتون من بعدكم يطيقون ما لا تطيقون و يحملون ما لا تحملون)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اَلسَّلامُ عَلى فارِسِ الْمُؤْمِنينَ، وَلَيْثِ الْمُوَحِّدينَ، وَقاتِلِ الْمُشْرِكينَ، وَوَصِيِّ رَسُولِ رَبِّ الْعالَمينَ وَرَحْمَةُ اللهِ وَبَرَكاتُهُ..
جزاك الله كل خير اخي أويس ..
وتقبل الله منك صالح الاعمال ..
الله يعطيك العافيه ..
بانتظاار روائع من ذكر امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ..
تقبل تحياااتي .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 122 
الكافي 2 238 باب المؤمن و علاماته و صفاته ..... 
قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
أَنَا المَدِينَةُ وَ عَلِيٌّ البَابُ
و
كَذَبَ
منْ زعَمَ أَنهُ يَدخُلُ المَدِينَةَ لا من قبَلِ البَابِ
و
كَذَبَ 
منْ زَعَمَ أَنهُ يُحِبنِي وَ يُبغِضُ عَلِيّاً (صلوات الله عليه)

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 123

بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص : 93

عن* كتاب الأمالي للصدوق‏:*
أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ عَنْ أَبِي عَرُوبَةَ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ أَبِي مَعْشَرٍ وَ أَبِي طَالِبِ بْنِ أَبِي عَوَانَةَ عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ سَيْفٍ الْحَرَّانِيِّ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ وَاقِدٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الْمَاجِشُونِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْمُنْكَدِرِ عَنْ *جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ* قَالَ:
اسْتَبْشَرَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ وَ حُنَيْنٍ بِكَشْفِ 
عَلِيٍّ
الأَحْزَابَ عَنْ وَجْهِ
رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله
فَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَبْشِرْ بِرُؤْيَةِ 
عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام
فعلَيهِ لَعنة اللهِ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
لعنة الله على اعداءك ياابا الحسن ياعلي ابن ابي طالب( عليك سلام الله ) يامن كشفت كرب الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
سلِمت وسلمت يمناااك اخي الكريم
في ميزان اعمالك يارب عند ابو الحسن علي
الله يعطيك الف عااافيه
دمت بعين الجليل
تقبل مروري

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 125*
*الكافي 8ج 268ص حديث نوح ع يوم القيامة .....* 
*396- حَدثَنَا ابنُ مَحْبُوبٍ عَن أبِي يحيَى كَوكَبِ الدَّمِ عن* *أَبِي* *عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ:* 
*إِنَّ حَوَارِيَّ* *عِيسَى عليه السلام** كَانُوا شِيعَتَهُ* 
*وَ إِنَّ شِيعَتَنَا حَوَارِيونَا*
*و ما كَانَ حَوَارِيُّ* *عِيسَى** بِأَطوَعَ لهُ مِن حَوَارِيِّنَا لنَا* 
*وَ إِنمَا قَالَ* *عِيسَى عليه السلام** لِلْحَوَارِيينَ مَنْ أنصارِي إِلَى* *اللَّهِ** ؟*
*قالَ الْحَوارِيُّون :*
*نَحنُ أنْصارُ** اللَّهِ*
*فَلا وَ** اللَّهِ* *مَا نَصَرُوهُ منَ اليَهُودِ و لا قاتَلُوهُمْ دُونَهُ* 
*و شِيعَتُنَا وَ اللَّهِ لَم يَزَالُوا مُنذُ قَبَضَ* *اللَّهُ عَزَّ ذِكرُهُ* 
*رَسُولَهُ صلى الله عليه واله** يَنصُرُونَّا و يُقَاتِلُونَ دُونَنَا وَ يُحرَقُونَ و يُعَذبُونَ و يُشَرَّدُونَ فِي البُلدَانِ* 
*جَزَاهُمُ اللَّهُ عَنَّا خَيْراً* 
*و قَد قَالَ* *أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام** :*
*وَ** اللَّهِ* *لَو ضَرَبتُ خَيشُومَ مُحِبِّينَا بِالسَّيفِ مَا أَبغَضُونَا* 
*و وَ*
*اللَّهِ لَوْ أَدنَيتُ إِلَى مُبغِضِينَا و حَثَوتُ لَهُمْ مِنَ المَالِ*
*ما أَحَبُّونَا .*

</i>

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 126*
*وسائل‏الشيعة 24 274 19- باب عدم جواز إطعام الكافر* 
*30530- وَ عَنْهُ عَنْ عَمِّهِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عَنْ مُعَلَّى بْنِ خُنَيْسٍ عَنْ*
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ:* 
*لَيْسَ النَّاصِبُ مَنْ نَصَبَ لَنَا أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ لأَنَّكَ لا تَجِدُ أَحَداً يَقُولُ :*
*أَنَا أُبغِضُ مُحَمَّداً وَ آلَ مُحَمَّدٍ*
*وَ لَكِنَّ*
*النَّاصِبَ مَنْ نَصَبَ لَكُمْ وَ هُوَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَتَوَلَّوْنَّا وَ تَبرَءُونَ مِنْ أَعْدَائِنَا ثُمَّ*
*قَالَ* *عليه السلام** :* 
*مَنْ أَشْبَعَ عَدُوّاً لَنَا فَقَدْ قَتَلَ وَلِيّاً لَنَا .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 128
بحارالأنوار 23 125 باب 7- فضائل أهل البيت عليهم السلام ...

عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ قَالَ
رَسُولُ اللهِ لِعَلِيٍّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ:
يَا عَلِيُّ :
أَنَا مَدِينَةُ الْحِكْمَةِ وَ أَنْتَ بَابُهَا 
وَ لَنْ تُؤْتَى الْمَدِينَةُ إِلا مِنْ قِبَلِ البَابِ 
وَ كَذَبَ مَنْ زَعَمَ أَنهُ يُحِبُّنِي وَ يُبْغِضُكَ لأَنَّكَ مِنِّي وَ أَنَا مِنكَ
لَحْمُكَ مِنْ لَحْمِي
وَ
دَمُكَ مِنْ دَمِي
وَ
رُوحُكَ مِنْ رُوحِي 
وَ
سَرِيرَتُكَ سَرِيرَتِي
وَ
عَلانِيَتُكَ عَلانِيَتِي 
وَ
أَنْتَ إِمَامُ أُمَتِي وَ خَلِيفَتِي عَلَيْهَا بَعْدِي سُعِدَ مَنْ أَطَاعَكَ وَ شَقِيَ مَنْ عَصَاكَ 
وَ
رَبِحَ مَنْ تَوَلاكَ وَ خَسِرَ مَنْ عَادَاكَ 
وَ
فَازَ مَنْ لَزِمَكَ وَ هَلَكَ مَنْ فَارَقَكَ
مَثَلُكَ وَ مَثَلُ الأَئِمَّةِ مِنْ وُلدِكَ بَعْدِي مَثَلُ سَفِينَةِ نُوحٍ مَنْ رَكِبَهَا نَجَا وَ مَنْ تَخَلفَ عَنهَا غَرِقَ وَ مَثَلُكُمْ مَثَلُ النجُومِ كُلمَا غَابَ نَجْمٌ طَلَعَ نَجْمُ إِلَى يَوْمِ القِيَامَةِ 
(سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام على الامام الهمام والليث الضرغام سيد الآنس والجآن علي بن أبي طالب عليه افضل الصلاة وأزكى السـلام
والله فزنا وسعدنا بولاية من فاز ورب الكعبة 
راااائع جدا ماكتبته وخطته يمنيك اخي الكريم 
في ميزان أعمالك يارب 
الله يعطيك الف عااافيه
ولاتحرمناا من نور الاحاديث العلوية
كل عام وانت بخير وعيد مبارك
دمت بعين المولى ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 129 
الكافي 3 133 باب ما يعاين المؤمن و الكافر ..... 
8- أَبَانُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ عَنْ عُقْبَةَ أَنهُ سَمِعَ 
أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام يَقُولُ :
إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ إِذَا وقعت نفسُهُ فِي صَدرِهِ يَرَى قُلتُ جُعِلتُ فِدَاكَ و مَا يَرَى؟؟ 
قَالَ يَرَى رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله فَيَقُولُ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ:
أَنَا رَسُولُ اللهِ أَبْشِرْ ثمَّ يَرَى 
عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام فَيَقُولُ :
أَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ الذِي كُنتَ تُحِبُّهُ تُحِبُّ أَنْ أَنَفعكَ اليَوْمَ.
قَالَ قُلتُ لَهُ :
أَيَكُونُ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الناسِ يَرَى هَذَا ثمَّ يَرْجِعُ إِلَى الدُنْيَا ؟
قَالَ قَالَ: 
لا إِذَا رَأَى هَذَا أَبَداً مَاتَ وَ أَعظَمَ ذَلِكَ قَالَ و ذَلِكَ فِي القُرْآنِ قَوْلُ اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ: 
الذِينَ آمَنُوا وَ كانُوا يَتقُونَ. لَهُمُ البُشْرى‏ فِي الحَياةِ الدنيا وَ فِي الآخِرَةِ لا تَبدِيلَ لِكَلِماتِ اللهِ‏.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
> 
> السلام على الامام الهمام والليث الضرغام سيد الآنس والجآن علي بن أبي طالب عليه افضل الصلاة وأزكى السـلام
> والله فزنا وسعدنا بولاية من فاز ورب الكعبة 
> راااائع جدا ماكتبته وخطته يمنيك اخي الكريم 
> في ميزان أعمالك يارب 
> الله يعطيك الف عااافيه
> ولاتحرمناا من نور الاحاديث العلوية
> كل عام وانت بخير وعيد مبارك
> ...



السلام على اختي الطيبة والموالية
شذى
اسعدكم الله في كل لحظات عمركم
وعافاكم في دينكم ودنياكم
اخوكم
سيد اويس النجفي

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 130
الكافي 6 220 باب آخر منه ..... 
6- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ عَنْ 
أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام
قَالَ كَانَ
أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام
بِالْكُوفَةِ يَرْكَبُ بَغْلَةَ
رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله
ثُمَّ
يمُرُّ بِسُوقِ الحِيتَانِ فَيَقولُ :
لا تَأْكُلُوا وَ لا تَبِيعُوا مِنَ السَّمَكِ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ قِشْرٌ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
سلام الله على ابا الحسن علي بن ابي طالب 
تسلم سيدنا أويس ع الطرح العلوي
بانتظااار الاكثر من الزينة المباركة
دمت بعين المولى

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 131

الكافي 6 444 باب اللباس ..... 
15- أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ يَحْيَى عَنْ حَمَّادِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ قَالَ كُنْتُ حَاضِراً عِنْدَ
أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام
إِذ قَالَ لَهُ رَجُلٌ :
أَصلَحَكَ اللهُ ذَكَرْتَ أَنَّ 
عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام
كَانَ يَلبَسُ الخَشِنَ يَلبَسُ القمِيصَ بِأَربَعَةِ دَرَاهِمَ و مَا أَشْبَهَ ذَلِكَ و نرى عَلَيكَ اللبَاسَ الجَيِّدَ قَالَ: فَقَالَ لَهُ :
إِنَّ
عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام
كَانَ يَلبَسُ ذَلِكَ فِي زَمَانٍ لا يُنكرُ و لَوْ لَبِسَ مِثلَ ذَلِكَ اليَوْمَ لَشُهِرَ بِهِ فخيرُ لِبَاسِ كُلِّ زَمَانٍ لِباسُ أَهْلِهِ غَيرَ أَنَّ قَائِمَنَا
إِذَا قَامَ لَبِسَ لِبَاسَ
عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام
وَ سَارَ بِسِيرَتِهِ .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام على ابا الحسن علي بن ابي طالب السلام على اسد الله الغالب السلام عليه وعلى حفيده الحجة المنتظر عجل الله تعالى فرجه
سيد أويس ....
لازالت يداك تنثر اجمل الزين واروعها
فسلمت تلك اليمين المخطة كلمات بإسم علي
الله يعطيك الف عااافيه
وفي ميزان الاعمال يارب
دمت بحمى الرحمن

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 133

الكافي 6 497 باب الحمام ..... 
8- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ وَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ بَزِيعٍ جَمِيعاً عَنْ حَنَانِ بْنِ سَدِيرٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ : دَخَلتُ أَنَا وَ أَبِي وَ جَدِّي وَ عَمِّي حَمَّاماً بِالمَدِينَةِ فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ فِي بَيْتِ المَسلَخِ فَقَالَ لَنا :
مِمَّنِ القَوْمُ؟ 
فَقُلنَا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِرَاقِ فَقَالَ:
وَ أَيُّ العِرَاقِ؟ 
قُلنَا كُوفِيُّونَ فَقَالَ:
مَرْحَباً بِكُمْ يَا أَهْلَ الكُوفَةِ أَنتُمُ الشِّعَارُ دُونَ الدِّثَارِ ثُمَّ قَالَ مَا يَمْنَعُكُمْ مِنَ الأُزُرِ؟ 
فَإِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ عَوْرَةُ المُؤْمِنِ عَلَى المُؤْمِنِ حَرَامٌ .
قَالَ فَبَعَثَ إِلَى أَبِي كِرْبَاسَةً فَشَقهَا بِأَرْبَعَةٍ ثمَّ أَخَذَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا وَاحِداً ثمَّ دَخَلنَا فِيهَا فَلَمَّا كُنَّا فِي البَيْتِ الحَارِّ صَمَدَ لِجَدِّي فَقَالَ:
يَا كَهْلُ مَا يَمْنَعُكَ مِنَ الخِضَابِ ؟
فَقَالَ لَهُ جَدِّي أَدْرَكتُ مَنْ هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِنِّي وَ مِنْكَ لا يَخْتَضِبُ قَالَ: فَغَضِبَ لِذَلِكَ حَتى عَرَفنَا غَضَبَهُ فِي الحَمَّامِ قَالَ:
وَ مَنْ ذَلِكَ الذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِنِّي؟
فَقَالَ : 
أَدْرَكْتُ عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام وَ هُوَ لا يَخْتَضِبُ قَالَ:
فَنَكَسَ رَأْسَهُ وَ تَصَابَّ عَرَقاً فَقَالَ:
صَدَقتَ وَ بَرِرْتَ ثمَّ قَالَ: 
يَا كَهْلُ إِنْ تَخْتَضِبْ فَإِنَّ 
رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَدْ خَضَبَ وَ هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِنْ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام وَ إِنْ تَترُكْ فَلَكَ 
بِعَلِيٍّ سُنَّةٌ قَالَ فَلَمَّا خَرَجْنَا مِنَ الْحَمَّامِ سَأَلنَا عَنِ الرَّجُلِ فَإِذَا هُوَ 
عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام وَ مَعَهُ ابْنُهُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام 
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
سلام الله على أهل بيت النبوة وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكة
جزاك الله كل خير اخي وسيدنا أويس 
ربي يعطيك الف عااافيه
ولاتحرمنااا من روائع أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام
في ميزان الاعمااال يارب
دمت بعين الجليل

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 134
وسائل‏الشيعة 5 180 38- باب حكم الصلاة في أرض بابل و في‏
- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَنْ جُوَيْرِيَةَ بْنِ مُسْهِرٍ قَالَ أَقْبَلنَا مَعَ
أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام 
مِنْ قَتْلِ الْخَوَارِجِ حَتَّى إِذَا قَطَعْنَا فِي أَرْضِ بَابِلَ حَضَرَتْ صَلاةُ الْعَصْرِ فَنَزَلَ
أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ
وَ نَزَلَ النَّاسُ فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام : 
أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّ هَذِهِ أَرْضٌ مَلْعُونَةٌ قَدْ عُذِّبَتْ فِي الدَّهرِ ثَلاثَ مَرَّاتٍ وَ فِي خَبَرٍ آخَرَ مَرَّتَيْنِ وَ هِيَ تَتَوَقَّعُ الثَّالِثَةَ وَ هِيَ إِحْدَى الْمُؤتَفِكَاتِ وَ هِيَ أَوَّلُ أَرْضٍ عُبِدَ فِيهَا وَثَنٌ وَ إِنَّهُ لا يَحِلُّ لِنَبِيٍّ وَ لا لِوَصِيِّ نَبِيٍّ أَنْ يُصَلِّيَ فِيهَا فَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُصَلِّيَ فَليُصَلِّ ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ حَدِيثَ رَدِّ الشَّمْسِ وَ أَنَّ جُوَيْرِيَةَ لَمْ يُصَلِّ فِي أَرْضِ بَابِلَ حَتَّى رُدَّتِ الشَّمْسُ فَصَلَّى مَعَ
عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام
- ((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 135

الكافي 8 49 حديث موسى عليه السلام ..... 
10- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ زِيَادٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ عَنْ عَيْثَمِ بْنِ أَشْيَمَ عَنْ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ عَمَّارٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
خَرَجَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ وَ هُوَ مُسْتَبْشِرٌ يَضْحَكُ سُرُوراً فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّاسُ:
أَضْحَكَ اللَّهُ سِنكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَ زَادَكَ سُرُوراً فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ يَوْمٍ وَ لا لَيْلَةٍ إِلا وَ لِيَ فِيهِمَا تُحْفَةٌ مِنَ اللهِ أَلا وَ إِنَّ رَبِّي أَتحَفَنِي فِي يَوْمِي هَذَا بِتُحْفَةٍ لَمْ يُتْحِفنِي بِمِثلِهَا فِيمَا مَضَى إِنَّ جَبْرَئِيلَأَتَانِي فَأَقْرَأَنِي مِنْ رَبِّيَ السَّلامَ وَ قَالَ:
يَا مُحَمَّدُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ اخْتَارَ مِنْ بَنِي هَاشِمٍ سَبْعَةً لَمْ يَخْلُقْ مِثْلَهُمْ فِيمَنْ مَضَى وَ لا يَخْلُقُ مِثْلَهُمْ فِيمَنْ بَقِيَ أَنْتَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ سَيِّدُ النَّبِيِّينَ وَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَصِيُّكَ سَيِّدُ الْوَصِيِّينَ وَ الْحَسَنُ وَ الحُسَيْنُ سِبْطَاكَ سَيِّدَا الأَسْبَاطِ وَ حَمْزَةُ عَمُّكَ سَيِّدُ الشُّهَدَاءِ وَ جَعْفَرٌ ابْنُ عَمِّكَ الطَّيَّارُ فِي الْجَنَّةِ يَطِيرُ مَعَ الْمَلائِكَةِ حَيْثُ يَشَاءُ وَ مِنْكُمُ الْقَائِمُ يُصَلِّي عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ خَلْفَهُ إِذَا أَهْبَطَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّةِ عَلِيٍّ وَ فَاطِمَةَ مِنْ وُلْدِالْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*سلام الله على النبي المصطفى وعلى ابن عمه الوصي علي المرتضى وعلى آل بيت الهدى* 
*اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي سيد أويس ع الطرح القيم*
*ماننحرم الجديد في فضائل الامير علي عليه السلام*
*ونســألكم خـالص الدعـــــــــــاء*
*دمت بعين المولى*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 136
الكافي 8 85 حديث البحر مع الشمس ..... 
46- مُحَمَّدٌ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ عَنِ ابْنِ مَحْبُوبٍ عَنْ جَمِيلِ بْنِ صَالِحٍ عَنْ ذَرِيحٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ 
أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام يُعَوِّذ بَعْضَ وُلدِهِ وَ يَقُولُ :
عَزَمْتُ عَلَيْكِ يَا رِيحُ وَ يَا وَجَعُ كَائِناً مَا كُنْتِ بِالْعَزِيمَةِ الَّتِي عَزَمَ بِهَا 
عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام رَسُولُ
رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله
عَلَى جِنِّ وَادِي الصَّبْرَةِ فَأَجَابُوا وَ أَطَاعُوا لَمَّا أَجَبْتِ وَ أَطَعْتِ وَ خَرَجْتِ عَنِ ابْنِي فُلانٍ ابْنِ ابنَتِي فُلانَةَ السَّاعَةَ السَّاعَةَ 
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على نور الله الثاقب ووصي رسول الله في المشارق والمغارب الامام علي بن 
ابي طالب عليه السلام 
تشكر سيد أويس ع الطرح المبارك
جزاك الله كل خير
ولااعدمناا الله هذه الزين المباركة
دمت بخير ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 137
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 273
عن كتاب ثواب الأعمال‏:
أَبِي عَنْ سَعْدٍ عَنِ الْبَرْقِيِّ عَنِ ابْنِ مِهْرَانَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ جَرِيرٍ قَالَ قَالَ 
أَبُوعَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام : 
جَاءَنِي ابنُ عَمكَ كَأَنهُ أَعْرَابِيٌّ مَجنونٌ و عَلَيهِ إِزَارٌ وَ طَيلَسَانٌ وَ نَعْلاهُ فِي يَدِهِ فَقَالَ لِي:
إِنَّ قَوْماً يَقُولونَ فِيكَ قُلتُ لَهُ أَلَسْتَ عربِيّاً ؟
قَالَ: بَلَى 
فَقُلتُ إِنَّ العَرَبَ لا تُبغِضُ
علِيّاً عليه السلام
ثمَّ
قُلتُ لَهُ لَعَلكَ مِمَّنْ يُكذِّبُ بِالحَوْضِ ?
أَما و الله لَئِنْ أَبْغَضْتهُ ثمَّ وَرَدتَ على الحَوضِ لَتمُوتَنَّ عَطشاً 
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 137
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 273
عن كتاب ثواب الأعمال‏:
أَبِي عَنْ سَعْدٍ عَنِ الْبَرْقِيِّ عَنِ ابْنِ مِهْرَانَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ جَرِيرٍ قَالَ قَالَ 
أَبُوعَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام : 
جَاءَنِي ابنُ عَمكَ كَأَنهُ أَعْرَابِيٌّ مَجنونٌ و عَلَيهِ إِزَارٌ وَ طَيلَسَانٌ وَ نَعْلاهُ فِي يَدِهِ فَقَالَ لِي:
إِنَّ قَوْماً يَقُولونَ فِيكَ قُلتُ لَهُ أَلَسْتَ عربِيّاً ؟
قَالَ: بَلَى 
فَقُلتُ إِنَّ العَرَبَ لا تُبغِضُ
علِيّاً عليه السلام
ثمَّ
قُلتُ لَهُ لَعَلكَ مِمَّنْ يُكذِّبُ بِالحَوْضِ ?
أَما و الله لَئِنْ أَبْغَضْتهُ ثمَّ وَرَدتَ على الحَوضِ لَتمُوتَنَّ عَطشاً 
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> السلام على نور الله الثاقب ووصي رسول الله في المشارق والمغارب الامام علي بن 
> ابي طالب عليه السلام 
> تشكر سيد أويس ع الطرح المبارك
> جزاك الله كل خير
> ولااعدمناا الله هذه الزين المباركة
> دمت بخير ...



شذى اختاه 
شكرا شكرا 
على عدد كل حرف سطرتموه

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 138*
*الكافي ج : 1 ص : 89*
*2- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي نَصْرٍ قَالَ: جَاءَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى* *أَبِي الْحَسَنِ الرِّضَا عليه السلام* *مِنْ وَرَاءِ نَهَرِ بَلْخَ فَقَالَ: إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ عَنْ مَسْأَلَةٍ فَإِنْ أَجَبْتَنِي فِيهَا بِمَا عِنْدِي قُلْتُ بِإِمَامَتِكَ فَقَالَ*
*أَبُو الْحَسَنِ عليه السلام** :*
*سَلْ عَمَّا شِئْتَ*
*فَقَالَ :*
*أَخْبِرْنِي عَنْ رَبِّكَ مَتَى كَانَ وَ كَيْفَ كَانَ وَ عَلَى أَيِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ كَانَ اعْتِمَادُهُ؟*
*فَقَالَ* *أَبُو الْحَسَنِ عليه السلام** :*
*إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى أَيَّنَ الأَيْنَ بِلا أَيْنٍ وَ كَيَّفَ الْكَيْفَ بِلا كَيْفٍ وَ كَانَ اعْتِمَادُهُ عَلَى قُدْرَتِهِ فَقَامَ إِلَيْهِ الرَّجُلُ فَقَبَّلَ رَأْسَهُ وَ قَالَ أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ وَ أَنَّ مُحَمَّداً رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَ أَنَّ*
*عَلِيّاً وَصِيُّ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله*
*وَ الْقَيِّمُ بَعْدَهُ بِمَا قَامَ بِهِ*
*رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله*
*وَ أَنَّكُمُ الأَئِمَّةُ الصَّادِقُونَ وَ أَنَّكَ الْخَلَفُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ* 
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على آهل بيت النبوة وموضع الرسالة ومختلف الحكمة* 
*السلام على الاوصياء من ولد علي بن ابي طالب عليه وعليهم السلام*
*اخي سيد أويس ،،*
*جزاك الله الف الف خير* 
*طرح مبارك قيَم*
*لاعدمنا المزيد من الانوار العلويه*
*دمت بخير..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة - 140
بحارالأنوار ج : 7 ص : 234
عن
كتاب الأمالي للشيخ الطوسي‏:
أَبُو عَمْرٍو عَنِ ابْنِ عُقْدَةَ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ عَنْ خُزَيْمَةَ بْنِ مَاهَانَ عَنْ عِيسَى بْنِ يُونُسَ عَنِ الأَعْمَشِ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله: يَأتِي عَلَى الناسِ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ وَقتٌ مَا فِيهِ رَاكِبٌ
إِلا نَحْنُ أَرْبَعَةٌ فَقَالَ لَهُ العَبَّاسُ بْنُ عَبْدِ المُطلِبِ عَمُّهُ فِدَاكَ أَبِي وَ أُمِّي مَنْ هَؤُلاءِ الأَرْبَعَةُ قَالَ: 
أنا 
عَلَى البُرَاقِ
وَ أَخِي صَالِحٌ
عَلَى نَاقَةِ اللهِ التِي عَقَرَهَا قَوْمُهُ 
وَ عَمِّي حَمْزَةُ أَسَدُ اللهِ
وَ أَسَدُ رَسُولِهِ عَلَى نَاقَتِيَ العَضْبَاءِ 
وَ أَخِي عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ
عَلَى نَاقَةٍ مِنْ نُوقِ الجَنَّةِ مُدَبَّجَةَ الجَنْبَيْنِ عَلَيْهِ حُلتَانِ خَضْرَاوَانِ مِنْ كِسْوَةِ الرَّحْمَنِ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ تَاجٌ مِنْ نُورٍ لِذَلِكَ التاجِ سَبْعُونَ رُكْناً عَلَى كُلِّ رُكنٍ يَاقُوتَةٌ حَمْرَاءُ تُضِي‏ءُ لِلرَّاكِبِ مَسِيرَةَ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ وَ بِيَدِهِ لِوَاءُ الحَمْدِ يُنَادِي:
لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللهُ مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللهِ فَيَقُولُ:
الْخَلائِقُ مَنْ هَذَا مَلَكٌ مُقَرَّبٌ أَوْ نَبِيٌّ مُرْسَلٌ أَوْ حَامِلُ عَرْشٍ فَيُنَادِي مُنَادٍ مِنْ بَطنِ العَرْشِ لَيْسَ بِمَلَكٍ مُقَرَّبٍ وَ لا نَبِيٍّ مُرْسَلٍ وَ لا حَامِلِ عَرْشٍ هَذَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ
وَصِيُّ رَسُولِ اللهِ رَبِّ العَالَمِينَ وَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَ قَائِدُ الغُرِّ المُحَجَّلِينَ فِي جَناتِ النعِيمِ 
وعن كتاب كشف اليقين‏: مِنْ تَارِيخِ الْخَطِيبِ قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا الحَسَنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الرَّاوَنْدِيُّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مَنْصُورِ بْنِ خَلَفٍ وَ خَلَفِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ مَعاً عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ عَنْ حَاتِمِ بْنِ مَنْصُورٍ عَنِ الْمُفَضَّلِ بْنِ سَالِمٍ عَنِ الأَعْمَش عَنْ عَبَايَةَ الأَسَدِيِّ عَنِ الأَصْبَغِ بْنِ نُبَاتَةَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ مِثْلَهُ إِلَى قَوْلِهِ وَ قَائِدُ الغُرِّ الْمُحَجَّلِينَ إِلَى جَنَابِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ وَ زَادَ فِي آخِرِهِ
أَفلَحَ مَنْ صَدّقَهُ وَ خَابَ مَنْ كَذَّبهُ وَ لَوْ أَنَّ عَابِداً عَبَدَ اللَّهَ بَيْنَ الرُّكْنِ وَ الْمَقَامِ أَلْفَ عَامٍ وَ أَلْفَ عَامٍ حَتَّى يَكُونَ كَالشن الْبَالِي وَ لَقِيَ اللَّهَ مُبْغِضاً
لآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ
أَكَبَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى مَنْخِرَيْهِ فِي جَهَنَّمَ
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة - 141*
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 279 
عن كتاب بشارة المصطفى:
 عن ...عَنْ عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ أَنَّ 
النبِيَّ صلى الله عليه واله
قَالَ لِفَاطِمَةَ عليه السلام :
 أَمَا تَرْضَيْنَ أَنْ تكُونِي سيِّدَةَ نسَاءِ العَالَمِينَ ؟
قَالَت فأيْنَ مريمُ بنتُ عِمران قال لها :
أيْ بُنَيةِ تِلكَ سَيدَةُ نِسَاءِ عالمِهَا 
وَ أَنتِ سَيدَةُ نِسَاءِ عَالَمِكِ و الذِي بَعَثَنِي بِالحَق لَقد زَوجْتُكِ سَيِّداً فِي الدنْيَا وسَيِّداً فِي الآخِرَةِ 
فَلا يُحِبُّهُ إِلا مُؤْمِنٌ
وَ لا يُبْغِضُهُ إِلا مُنَافِقٌ 
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
سلام الله على سيد المؤمنين وليث الموحدين وناصر بدر وحنين علي بن ابي طالب 
قرة لكل عين ..
تسلم يمنااك سيد أويس ع الدرر المنثوره بحق المولى ابو الحسن..
في ميزان اعماالك يارب ..
دمت بحفظ الجليل..
نسألكم الدعاء ،،}

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> سلام الله على سيد المؤمنين وليث الموحدين وناصر بدر وحنين علي بن ابي طالب 
> قرة لكل عين ..
> تسلم يمنااك سيد أويس ع الدرر المنثوره بحق المولى ابو الحسن..
> في ميزان اعماالك يارب ..
> دمت بحفظ الجليل..
> نسألكم الدعاء ،،}



 السلام على اختنا شذى
شكرا لكم
واسعدكم الله تعالى في الدارين

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة – 142
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 279
عن كتاب بشارة المصطفى‏:
عَنْ زَاذَانَ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ‏ سلمَانَ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ يَقُولُ:
لا أَزَالُ أُحِبُّ عَلِيّاً عليه السلام فَإِنِّي رَأَيْتُ 
رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله
لَيَضْرِبُ فخِذَهُ وَ يَقُولُ:
مُحِبُّكَ لِي مُحِبٌّ و مُحِبِّي لِلهِ مُحِبٌّ 
و مُبْغِضُكَ لِي مُبْغِضٌ و مُبغِضِي لِلهِ مُبغِضٌ.
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة – 143

بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص279
عن كتاب بشارة المصطفى:
أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ الأَنْبَارِيِّ قَالَ :
قَدِمَ أَبُو نُعَيْمٍ الفَضْلُ بْنُ دُكيْنٍ بَغدَادَ فَنَزَلَ الرمَيْلَةَ وَ هِيَ مَحَلةٌ بِهَا فَاجتمَعَ إِلَيْهِ أَصْحَابُ الحَدِيثِ وَ نَصَبُوا لَهُ كُرْسِيّاً صَعِدَ عَلَيْهِ وَ أَخَذَ يَعِظُ الناسَ وَ يُذَكرُهُمْ وَ يَرْوِي لَهُمْ الأَحَادِيثَ وَ كَانَتْ أَيَّاماً صَعْبَةً فِي التقِيةِ فَقَامَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ آخِرِ المَجْلِسِ وَ قَالَ لَهُ يَا أَبَا نُعَيْمٍ أَ تَتَشَيَّعُ ؟؟
قَالَ فَكرِهَ الشيْخُ مَقَالَتَهُ وَ أَعْرَضَ عَنهُ وَ تَمَثلَ بِهَذَيْنِ البَيْتَيْنِ 
وَ مَا زَالَ بِي حُبِّيكِ حَتَّى كَأَننِي  
بِرَدِّ جَوَابِ السَّائِلِي عَنْكِ أَعْجَمُ‏
لأَسْلَمَ مِنْ قَوْلِ الْوُشَاةِ وَ تَسْلَمِي
سَلِمْتُ وَ هَلْ حَيٌّ مِنَ النَّاسِ يَسْلَمُ‏
قَالَ فَلَمْ يَفطُنِ الرَّجُلُ بِمُرَادِهِ وَ عَادَ إِلَى السُّؤَالِ وَ قَالَ : يَا أَبَا نُعَيْمٍ أَ تَتَشَيَّعُ؟؟
 فَقَالَ :
 يَا هَذَا كَيْفَ بُلِيتُ بِكَ وَ أَيُّ رِيحٍ هَبَّتْ بِكَ إِلَيَّ نَعَمْ سَمِعْتُ الحَسَنَ بْنَ‏
صَالِحِ بْنِ حَيٍّ يَقُولُ سَمِعْتُ جَعْفَرَ بْنَ مُحَمَّدٍ يَقُولُ : حُبُّ عَلِيٍّ عِبَادَةٌ وَ خَيْرُ الْعِبَادَةِ مَا كُتِمَتْ .
اويس: وخير العبادة ما كتم اما ان تكون جزء من الرواية او ان الراوي دمج روايتين ليفهم السائل بالتقية ووجوب الكتمان لانهم كما في الرواية
 (وَ كَانَتْ أَيَّاماً صَعْبَةً فِي التقِيةِ)
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*ذكر علي عبادة ، النظر الى وجه علي عبادة*
*وحبه عبادة ...*
*الهي بحق المولى ابو الحسن استجب دعائنا وحقق بفضلك رجائنا ..*
*سيد أويس ،،،*
*شكرا لك ع رواائع ماتنثره في حب علي ..*
*والله انه لكلام يسر قلب المؤمن ويقرُ عينه..*
*جعله الله في ميزان اعمـالك ..*
*دمت بامان الباري ..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *ذكر علي عبادة ، النظر الى وجه علي عبادة*
> *وحبه عبادة ...*
> *الهي بحق المولى ابو الحسن استجب دعائنا وحقق بفضلك رجائنا ..*
> *سيد أويس ،،،*
> *شكرا لك ع رواائع ماتنثره في حب علي ..*
> *والله انه لكلام يسر قلب المؤمن ويقرُ عينه..*
> *جعله الله في ميزان اعمـالك ..*
> *دمت بامان الباري ..*



اختي شذى 
ادعو دوما لكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 144*
*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 281*
عن 
*كتاب بشارة المصطفى:*
*عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مَسْعَدَةَ بْنِ صَدَقَةَ عَنْ جَدِّهِ مَسْعَدَةَ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ* 
*أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ جَعْفَرَ بْنَ مُحَمَّدٍ عليه السلام** يَقُولُ:*
*وَ اللهِ لا يهلِكُ هَالِكٌ عَلَى حُبِّ*
*عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ* 
*إِلا رَآهُ فِي أَحَبِّ المَوَاطِنِ إِلَيهِ*
*وَ لا يَهْلِكُ هَالِكٌ* 
*عَلَى** بُغضِ* 
*عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ*
*إِلا رَآهُ فِي أَبغَض* *المَوَاطِنِ إِلَيهِ* 
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهمـ صلـ على محمد وآلـ محمد*
*السلامـ على مولى المتقين وسيد الوصيين وليث الموحدين وأمير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب عليه افضل الصلاة وآزكى التسليمـ*
*رااائع جداً هذه الاحاديث والزين المباركـهـ*
*بانتظار مزيداً من نور علي فإني عطشى لقراءة ذلكـ*
*اخي سيد أويس ،،،*
*شكرا لطرحكِ القيَم والنوراني*
*في ميزان اعمالك يارب*
*دمت بعين الجليل*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 145*


بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص281 
عن كتاب بشارة المصطفى:
عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ قَالَ :
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
يَا عَلِيُّ لَوْ أَنَّ عَبْداً عَبَدَ اللَّهَ 
مِثْلَ
مَا قَامَ نُوحٌ فِي قَوْمِهِ وَ كَانَ لَهُ
مِثلُ
أُحُدٍ ذَهَباً فَأَنفَقَهُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَ مُدَّ فِي عُمُرِهِ حَتَّى حَجَّ أَلفَ حَجَّةٍ
ثمَّ
قُتِلَ بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَ المَرْوَةِ
ثمَّ لم 
يُوَالِكَ
يَا عَلِيُّ
لَمْ يَشَمَّ رَائِحَةَ الجَنَّةِ وَ لَمْ يَدْخُلهَا أَمَا عَلِمْتَ
يَا عَلِيُّ
أَنَّ حُبَّكَ حَسَنَةٌ لا تَضُرُّ مَعَهَا سَيِّئَةٌ وَ بُغضَكَ سَيِّئَةٌ لا تَنْفَعُ مَعَهَا طَاعَةٌ
يَا عَلِيُّ لَوْ نَثَرْتَ الدُّرَّ عَلَى المُنَافِقِ مَا أَحَبَّكَ وَ لَوْ ضَرَبْتَ خَيْشُومَ المُؤْمِنِ مَا أَبغَضَكَ 
لأَنَّ
حُبَّكَ إِيمَانٌ وَ بُغْضَكَ نِفَاقٌ
لا
يُحِبُّكَ إِلا مُؤْمِنٌ تَقِيٌّ وَ لا يُبْغِضُكَ إِلا مُنَافِقٌ شَقِيٌّ  
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة – 146
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 281

عن كتاب بشارة المصطفى‏:
عَنْ أَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَمَّارِ بْنِ يَاسِرٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَمَّارِ بْنِ يَاسِرٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ
رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله يَقُولُ: أُوصِي 

مَنْ 
آمَنَ بِي وَ صَدَّقَنِي بِالْوَلايَةِ 
لِعَلِيٍّ فَإِنهُ 
مَنْ
تَوَلاهُ تَوَلانِي وَ
مَنْ
تَوَلانِي فَقَدْ تَوَلى اللهَ‏ وَ
مَنْ
أَحَبَّهُ أَحَبنِي وَ 
مَنْ
أَحَبَّنِي أَحَبَّ اللهَ وَ
مَنْ
أَبْغَضَهُ أَبْغَضَنِي وَ
مَنْ
أَبْغَضَنِي أَبْغَضَ اللهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 147*
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 282
كتاب بشارة المصطفى‏:
عَنْ جَابِرٍ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ:
جَاءَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله فَقَالَ: 
يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَ كُلُّ مَنْ قَالَ:
لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ مُؤْمِنٌ ؟؟
قَالَ : 
إِنَّ عَدَاوَتَنَا تلحَقُ بِاليَهُودِيِّ و النَّصْرَانِيِّ إِنَّكُمْ لا تَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى تُحِبُّونِي
وَ كَذَبَ
مَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّهُ يُحِبُّنِي وَ يُبْغِضُ هَذَا يَعْنِي
عَلِيّاً عليه السلام .
*((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*سلام الله على ابو الحسن علي بن ابي طالب*
*رااائعه جداا هذه الكلمات المحمدية العلويه*
*الله يعطيك الف عااافيه سيد أويس*
*لاعدمنا نثرك القيَم*
*دمت بخير..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة – 148

بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 282
عن كتاب بشارة المصطفى‏:
عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ بُرَيْدَةَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ بَعَثَ
رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ 
وَ خالدَ بْن الْوَلِيدِ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا وَحْدَهُ وَ جَمَعَهُمَافَقَالَ:
إِذَا اجْتَمَعْتُمَا فَعَلَيْكُمْ 
عَلِيٌّ
قَالَ:
فَأَخَذنَا يَمِيناً وَ يَسَاراً قَالَ:
فَأَخَذَ عَلِيٌّ فَأَبْعَدَ فَأَصَابَ شَيْئاً فَأَخَذَ جَارِيَةً مِنَ الخُمُسِ قَالَ بُرَيْدَةُ:
وَ كُنتُ أَشَدَّ الناسِ بُغْضاً لِعَلِيٍّ عليه السلام وَ قَدْ عَلِمَ ذَلِكَ خَالِدُ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ فَأَتَى رَجُلٌ خَالِداً فَأَخْبَرَهُ أَنهُ أَخَذَ جَارِيَةً مِنَ الخُمُسِ فَقَالَ: مَا هَذَا؟ ثُمَّ جَاءَ آخَرُ ثُمَّ تَتَابَعَتِ الأَخْبَارُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَدَعَانِي خَالِدٌ فَقَالَ : 
يَا بُرَيْدَةُ قَدْ عَرَفْتَ الَّذِي صَنَعَ فَانطَلِقْ بِكِتَابِي هَذَا إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله فَأَخْبِرْهُ وَ كَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ فَانْطَلَقتُ بِكِتَابِهِ حَتى دَخَلْتُ عَلَى
رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله فَأَخَذَ الْكِتَابَ فَأَمْسَكَهُ بِشِمَالِهِ وَ كَانَ كَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ عز وَ جَلَّ لا يَكْتُبُ وَ لا يَقْرَأُ وَ كُنْتُ رَجُلا إِذَا تَكَلمَتُ طَأطَأتُ رَأْسِي حَتى أَفرُغَ مِنْ حَاجَتِي فَطَأطَأتُ أَوْ فَتَكَلمْتُ فَوَقَعْتُ فِي عَلِيٍّ حَتى فَرَغتُ ثمَّ رَفَعْتُ رَأسِي فَرَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَدْ غَضِبَ غَضَباً لَمْ أَرَهُ غَضِبَ مِثلَهُ قَطُّ إِلا يَوْمَ
قُرَيْظَةَ وَ النضِيرِ
فَنَظَرَ إِلَيَّ فَقَالَ: 
يَا بُرَيْدَةُ إِنَّ عَلِيّاً وَلِيُّكُمْ بَعْدِي فَأَحِبَّ عَلِياً فَإِنَّمَا يَفْعَلُ مَا يُؤْمَرُ قَالَ: 
فَقُمْتُ وَ مَا أَحَدٌ مِنَ الناسِ أَحَبَّ إِلَيَّ مِنْهُ
وَ قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَطَاءٍ حَدَّثْتُ أَنَا حَرْبَ بْنَ سُوَيْدِ بْنِ غَفَلَةَ فَقَالَ: 
كَتَمَكَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بنُ بُرَيدَةَ 
بَعْضَ الْحَدِيثِ إِنَّ 
رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ لَهُ 
أَنَافَقتَ بَعْدِي يَا بُرَيْدَةُ؟! 
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 149*
*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 284*
عن كتاب بشارة المصطفى‏:
عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّزَّاقِ عَنِ البُرَيْرِيِّ عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّ 
النبِيَّ صلى الله عليه واله نَظَرَ إِلَى
عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام فَقَالَ : 
يَا عليُّ
أنْتَ سيدٌ فِي الدنْيَا و سيدٌ فِي الآخِرَةِ طُوبَى لمنْ أحَبكَ 
و
وَيْلٌ لِمَنْ أبْغَضَكَ مِنْ بَعْدِي .
قال أبو زكريا:
قال لي أبو تراب الأعمش:
سمعت أحمد بن يوسف السلمي يقول:
رأيت هذا في كتاب عبد الرزاق و كان يمتنع لا يحدث به فحدث أبو الأزهر بهذا الحديث فأعرضوه على يحيى بن معن فصاح يحيى و كان أبو الأزهر حاضرا فقال: 
من الكذاب الذي يحدث بهذا الكذب على عبد الرزاق؟؟
فقام أبو الأزهر فقال:
أنا يا سيدي بسلامة صدري 
اويس:
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون لماذا يا عبد الشيطان و يا يحيى الميت القلب ؟؟
يا ظالما للعلم؛
يا ظالما للحق ؛
وكم مرة تنفخون لكي للشمس تطفؤن :

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا وَلِيَّ اللَّهِ أَنْتَ أَوَّلُ مَظْلُومٍ وَ أَوَّلُ مَنْ غُصِبَ حَقُّهُ صَبَرْتَ وَ احْتَسَبْتَ حَتَّى أَتَاكَ الْيَقِينُ فَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ لَقِيتَ اللَّهَ وَ أَنْتَ شَهِيدٌ عَذبَ اللَّهُ قَاتِلَكَ بِأَنْوَاعِ الْعَذَابِ وَ جَدَّدَ عَلَيْهِ الْعَذَابَ جِئْتُكَ عَارِفاً بِحَقِّكَ مُسْتَبْصِراً بِشَأْنِكَ مُعَادِياً لِأَعْدَائِكَ وَ مَنْ ظَلَمَكَ أَلْقَى عَلَى ذَلِكَ رَبِّي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ يَا وَلِيَّ اللَّهِ إِنَّ لِي ذُنُوباً كَثِيرَةً فَاشْفَعْ لِي إِلَى رَبِّكَ فَإِنَّ لَكَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مَقَاماً مَحْمُوداً مَعْلُوماً وَ إِنَّ لَكَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ جَاهاً وَ شَفَاعَةً وَ قَدْ قَالَ تَعَالَى وَ لا يَشْفَعُونَ إِلَّا لِمَنِ ارْتَضى‏.
اللهم العن منكري فضائل 
علي امير المؤمنين عليه السلام واولاده المعصومين؛
اللهم اشهد ان عبد الشيطان و يحيى آذاياني وآلما قلبي فالعنهما يارب .
ومن انكر فعلهما
فليقل آمين 
*((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على اسد الله الغالب ونوره في المشارق والمغارب علي بن ابي طالب
اللهم العن مبغضي ابو الحسن علي والعن قاتليه والعن منكري فضائله
احسنت اخي وسيدي أويس على الطرح الرائع
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه
وفي ميزان اعمالك يارب
نسألكم خالص الدعاء
دمت بعين الله

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على اسد الله الغالب ونوره في المشارق والمغارب علي بن ابي طالب
اللهم العن مبغضي ابو الحسن علي والعن قاتليه والعن منكري فضائله
احسنت اختي  الموالية شذى على ردك الرائع
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه
وفي ميزان اعمالك يارب
نسألكم خالص الدعاء
دمت بعين الله
اخوكم اويس

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة – 150
عن كتاب بصائر الدرجات‏: 
عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ عُمَرَ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ :
مَنْ سَرّهُ أَن يَحيَا حَيَاتِي و يَمُوتَ مِيتَتِي
و
يَدْخُلَ جَنةَ رَبيَ التِي وَعَدَنِي؛
جَنةَ عَدنٍ مَنزِلِي قَضِيبٌ مِن قضبَانِهِ غرَسَهُ رَبي تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى بِيَدِهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ: 
كُن
فَكَانَ
فَلْيَتَوَل
عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَ الأَوْصِيَاءَ مِنْ‏ ذريَتِهِ 
إِنهُمُ
الأَئِمةُ مِنْ بَعْدِي هُمْ عِتْرَتِي مِنْ لَحْمِي وَ دَمِي رَزَقَهُمُ اللَّهُ فَضْلِي وَ عِلْمِي
وَ 
وَيْلٌ لِلْمُنْكِرِينَ 
فَضْلَهُمْ مِنْ أُمتِيَ
الْقَاطِعِينَ
صِلَتِي وَ اللَّهِ
لَيَقْتُلُنَّ
ابْنِي لا أنَالهُمُ اللَّهُ شَفَاعَتِي .
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 151*
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 284
70- عن كتاب بشارة المصطفى‏:
عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ :
قَالَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
أَقْضَى أُمَّتِي بِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ
عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ
أَلا
مَنْ يُحِبُّنِي فَلْيُحِبَّهُ
فَإِنَّ الْعَبْدَ لا يَنَالُ وَلايَتِي
إِلا
 بِحُبِّ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ 
*((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على الشجرة النبوية والدوحة الهاشمية ابا الحسن علي عليه السلام*
*اللهم ثبتنا على ولاية المولى أمير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب*
*تسلم اخوي أويس ع طرحك العلوي القيَم*
*ماننحرم من عطاءك الكريم*
*دمت بحفظ الله..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 152* 
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص284
72- قَالَ سَمِعْتُ عَلِيّاً عليه السلام يَقُولُ :
وَ الذِي فَلَقَ الحَبَّةَ وَ بَرَأَ النسَمَةَ :
إِنهُ لَعَهْدُ النبِيِّ الأُمِّيِّ أَنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّكَ
إِلا
مُؤْمِنٌ وَ لا يُبْغِضُكَ
إِلا
مُنَافِقٌ 
و لَو
ضَرَبْتُ أَنفَ المُؤمِنِينَ بِسَيفِي هذا ما أَبغَضُونِي أَبداً وَ لَوْ 
أَعطيتُ المُنَافِقِينَ هَكَذا وهكذا ما أَحَبُّونِي أَبداً .
بيان اويس: 
ان هذه الرواية قد تواترت عن 
امير المؤمنين عليه السلام بالفاظ مختلفة وباسانيد متعددة وكثيرة وفي اوثق الكتب وفي بعضها يقسم الامام عليه السلام كما في هذه الزينة التي نحن فيها ومن كلها نفهم قضية مهمة جدا وهي ان النقاش مع مبغضي امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ان كان لهدايتهم فاقلُّ نبذا للعلم لهم يكفي ان كان من اهل الهداية فسينير قلبه نبذك للعلم له ؛ وان اردنا بنقاشنا ان نصنع الحب في قلوب مبغضيه 
سلام الله عليه فهذا امرٌ خلاف هذه الروايات وتعبنا لا يجدى لنا وهو خلاف لنصيحة 
قائدنا وامامنا وسيدنا امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ومنها نفهم ان من يناقش وهو لا يعلم بهذه الرواية فهو جاهل بامر امامِه؛ وان كان يناقش وهو يعلم بهذه الرواية
فهو اذن 
معاند كصاحبه الذي يناقشه
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .
*((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 152*
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 285
عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ أَنَّ جَبْرَئِيلَ عليه السلام نَزَلَ عَلَى
رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ لَهُ: 
يَا مُحَمَّدُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يَأْمُرُكَ أَنْ تُحِبَّ 
عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ عَلِيّاًوَ يُحِبُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّهُ فَقَالَ:
 يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَ مَنْ يُبْغِضُ عَلِيّاً ؟؟
فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ: 
مَنْ يَحْمِلُ النَّاسَ عَلَى عَدَاوَتِهِ 
*((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 153*
بحارالأنوار 40 78 باب 91- جوامع مناقبه صلوات الله علي
وَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّهُ 
صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ:
 يَا عَلِيُّ:
 إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ زَوَّجَكَ فَاطِمَةَ وَ جَعَلَ صَدَاقَهَا الأَرْضَ فَمَنْ مَشَى عَلَيْهَا مُبْغِضاً لَكَ 
مَشَى حَرَاماً 
*((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 154* 
بحارالأنوار ج : 43 ص : 143
وَ رُوِيَ عَنِ الأَصْبَغِ بْنِ نُبَاتَةَ قَالَ:
سَمِعْتُ أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام يَقُولُ:
وَ اللهِ لأَتَكَلمَنَّ بِكَلامٍ لا يَتَكَلمُ بِهِ غيْرِي إِلا كَذابٌ
ورِثْتُ نَبِيَّ الرَّحْمَةِ
وَ 
زَوْجَتِي خَيْرُ نِسَاءِ الأُمَّةِ
وَ
أَنَا خَيْرُ الْوَصِيِّينَ
*((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على مولى الموحديث وليث المؤمنين وسيد الوصيين علي بن أبي طالب 
أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام...
كلمات نور من نور علوية طاهره...
تسلم يمينك أخي سيدأويس ع الطرح المبارك...
وفي ميزان اعمالك يارب ...
دمت بعين الله...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم بحق 
مولى الموحديث وليث المؤمنين وسيد الوصيين علي بن أبي طالب 
أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام...
اسالك ان تقضي حوائج اختنا شذى

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 

*انار الله دربك بالايمان* 


*وثبتك على ولاية امير المؤمنين*

*واحسن خاتمتك بركة محمد وال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين* 


*جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي اويس*

*ورحم الله والديك* 


*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 
> 
> *انار الله دربك بالايمان*  
> 
> *وثبتك على ولاية امير المؤمنين* 
> *واحسن خاتمتك بركة محمد وال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين*  
> 
> *جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي اويس* 
> *ورحم الله والديك*  
> ...



 شكرا لاختي نور الهدى دعواتكم المفرحه والمسره

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 155*
*((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))*
بحارالأنوار ج : 43 ص : 143
عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ قَالَ :
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
 مَنْ أَحَبَّ 
عَلِيّاً
 فِي حَيَاتِهِ وَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِ كَتَبَ
اللَّهُ
 لَهُ الأَمْنَ وَ الإِيمَانَ مَا طَلَعَتْ شَمْسٌ وَ مَا غَرَبَتْ 
وَ مَنْ
 أَبْغَضَهُ فِي حَيَاتِهِ وَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِ
 مَاتَ مِيتَةً جَاهِلِيَّةً وَ حُوسِبَ بِمَا عَمِلَ 
*((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 156*
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 286
عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ 
رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله يَقُولُ لِعَلِيٍّ عليه السلام :
لا
 تَلُومَنَّ النَّاسَ عَلَى حُبِّكَ فَإِنَّ حُبَّكَ مَخْزُونٌ تَحتَ العَرشِ
 لا
 يَنَالُ حُبَّكَ مَنْ يُرِيدُ إِنَّمَا يُنزَلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِقَدَرٍ.
*((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*فإذا لم يكن علي نبيا فلقد كان خلقه نبويا 
*
*ياسماء أشهدي وياأرض قريَ إني ذكرتُ عليا*
*ربي ارزقنا في الدنيا زياارة أمير المؤمنين علي وفي الآخرة شفاعته*
*تسلم يمناااك سيد أويس ع طرحك الولائي*
*الله يعطيك الف الف عاافيه*
*في ميزان الاعمال يارب*
*دمت بخير...*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 157*
لا إِكراهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَد تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشدُ مِنَ الغَيِّ فَمَن يكفُر بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَ يُؤمِن بِاللَّهِ فقد استَمسَكَ بِالعُروَةِ الوُثقى‏ لاَ انفِصامَ لَها وَ اللَّهُ سَميعٌ عَليمٌ (256)(البقرة)
بحارالأنوار 24ج ص83
باب 31- أنهم عليهم السلام حبل الله المتين و العروة الوثقى و أنهم آخذون بحجزة الله 

1- عن كتاب كنز جامع الفوائد و تأويل الآيات الظاهرة: 
ذَكَرَ صَاحِبُ نَهْجِ الإِيمَانِ فِي تَأْوِيلِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : 

فَقَدِ استَمسَكَ بِالعُروَةِ الوُثقى‏

رَوَى أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ الحُسَيْنُ بنُ جُبَيرٍ فِي 
كِتَابِ نُخَبِ المَنَاقِبِ لآِلِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ
حَدِيثاً مُسْنَداً إِلَى الرِّضَا عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَتَمَسَّكَ بِالعُرْوَةِ الوُثْقَى فَليَستمسكْ بِحُبِّ
عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ 
عليه
افضل صلوات الله تعالى 
[سيد جلال الحسيني النجفي]

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 158*
بحارالأنوار ج36 
باب 41- نصوص الرسول ص عليهم ع .....
عن كتاب كفاية الأثر:
أَبُو الْمُفَضَّلِ الشَّيْبَانِيُّ
عَنْ 
عَبْدِ الرَّزَّاقِ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ غَالِبٍ الْأَزْدِيِّ 

عَنِ

الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ
عَنْ
عَبْدِ الْوَهَّابِ بْنِ هَمَّامٍ الْحِمْيَرِيِّ 
عَنِ 
ابْنِ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ 
عَنْ
شَرِيكٍ 
عَنِ
الرُّكَيْنِ بْنِ الرَّبِيعِ
عَنِ
الْقَاسِمِ بْنِ حَسَّانَ
عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ قَالَ : كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ فِي الشَّكَاةِ الَّتِي قُبِضَ فِيهَا فَإِذَا
فَاطِمَةُ
عِنْدَ رَأْسِهِ قَالَ
: فَبَكَتْ حَتَّى ارْتَفَعَتْ صَوْتُهَا فَرَفَعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله طَرْفَهُ إِلَيْهَا فَقَالَ :

حَبِيبَتِي فَاطِمَةُ مَا الَّذِي يُبْكِيكِ؟!
قَالَتْ: 
أَخْشَى الضَّيْعَةَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ قَالَ: 
يَا حَبِيبَتِي لا تَبْكِينَ فَنَحْنُ أَهْلُ بَيْتٍ قَدْ أَعْطَانَا اللَّهُ سَبْعَ خِصَالٍ لَمْ يُعْطِهَا أَحَداً قَبْلَنَا وَ لا يُعْطِيهَا أَحَداً بَعْدَنَا
مِنَّا
خَاتَمُ النَّبِيِّينَ وَ أَحَبُّ الْمَخْلُوقِينَ إِلَى
اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ
وَ هُوَ أَنَا أَبُوكِ
وَ
وَصِيُّنَا خَيْرُ الْأَوْصِيَاءِ وَ أَحَبُّهُمْ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَ هُوَ بَعْلُكِ 
وَ
شَهِيدُنَا خَيْرُ الشُّهَدَاءِ وَ أَحَبُّهُمْ إِلَى
اللَّهِ
وَ هُوَ عَمُّكِ
وَ
مِنَّا مَنْ لَهُ جَنَاحَانِ فِي الْجَنَّةِ يَطِيرُ بِهِمَا مَعَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ وَ هُوَ ابْنُ عَمِّكِ
وَ
مِنَّا سِبْطَا هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ وَ هُمَا ابْنَاكِ الْحَسَنُ وَ الْحُسَيْنُ سَوْفَ يُخْرِجُ اللَّهُ مِنْ صُلْبِ الْحُسَيْنِ تِسْعَةً مِنَ الأَئِمَّةِ أُمَنَاءُ مَعْصُومُونَ
وَ
مِنَّا مَهْدِيُّ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ إِذَا صَارَتِ الدُّنْيَا هَرْجاً وَ مَرْجاً وَ تَظَاهَرَتِ الْفِتَنُ وَ تَقَطَّعَتِ السُّبُلُ وَ أَغَارَ بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ فَلا كَبِيرٌ يَرْحَمُ صَغِيراً وَ لا صَغِيرٌ يُوَقِّرُ كَبِيراً فَيَبْعَثُ 
اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ
عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ مَهْدِيَّنَا التَّاسِعَ مِنْ صُلْبِ الْحُسَيْنِ يَفْتَحُ حُصُونَ الضَّلالَةِ وَ قُلُوباً غَفْلاءَ يَقُومُ بِالدِّينِ فِي آخِرِ الزَّمَانِ كَمَا قُمْتُ بِهِ فِي أَوَّلِ الزَّمَانِ وَ يَمْلأُ الأَرْضَ عَدْلا كَمَا مُلِئَتْ جَوْراً 
يَا فَاطِمَةُ :
لا تَحْزَنِي وَ لا تَبْكِي فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَرْحَمُ مِنِّي بِكِ وَ أَرْأَفُ عَلَيْكِ مِنِّي وَ ذَلِكِ لِمَكَانِكِ مِنِّي وَ مَوْضِعِكِ مِنْ قَلْبِي وَ زَوَّجَكِ
اللَّهُ
زَوْجاً هُوَ أَشْرَفُ أَهْلِ بَيْتِكِ حَسَباً وَ أَكْرَمُهُمْ مَنْصَباً وَ أَرْحَمُهُمْ بِالرَّعِيَّةِ وَ أَعْدَلُهُمْ بِالسَّوِيَّةِ وَ أَبْصَرُهُمْ بِالْقَضِيَّةِ
وَ قَدْ سَأَلْتُ رَبِّي عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ أَنْ تَكُونِي أَوَّلَ مَنْ يَلْحَقُنِي مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِي
أَلا إِنَّكِ بَضْعَةٌ مِنِّي فَمَنْ آذَاكِ فَقَدْ آذَانِي

قَالَ جَابِرٌ:
فَلَمَّا قُبِضَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ دَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا رَجُلانِ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ فَقَالا لَهَا كَيْفَ أَصْبَحْتِ يَا بِنْتَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ؟؟
قَالَتْ: 
اصْدُقَانِي هَلْ سَمِعْتُمَا مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ: 

فَاطِمَةُ بَضْعَةٌ مِنِّي فَمَنْ آذَاهَا فَقَدْ آذَانِي


قَالا: 
نَعَمْ وَ اللَّهِ لَقَدْ سَمِعْنَا ذَلِكَ مِنْهُ فَرَفَعَتْ يَدَيْهَا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَ قَالَتْ:
اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أُشْهِدُكَ أَنَّهُمَا قَدْ آذَيَانِي وَ غَصَبَا حَقِّي


ثُمَّ أَعْرَضَتْ عَنْهُمَا فَلَمْ تُكَلِّمْهُمَا بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ وَ عَاشَتْ بَعْدَ أَبِيهَا خَمْسَةً وَ سَبْعِينَ يَوْماً حَتَّى أَلْحَقَهَا اللَّهُ بِهِ .
رحم الله من نقل هذا الموضوع 
[سيد جلال الحسيني النجفي]

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة – 159
*وسائل‏الشيعة ج 16 348ص* 
*23- باب استحباب تذاكر فضل ...*
*21731- عَنْ جَمِيلِ بْنِ دَرَّاجٍ عَنْ مُعَتِّبٍ مَوْلَى أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ سَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ لِدَاوُدَ بْنِ سِرْحَانَ:* 
*يَا دَاوُدُ أَبْلِغْ مَوَالِيَّ عَنِّي السَّلامَ*
*وَ أَنِّي أَقُولُ:*
*رَحِمَ اللَّهُ عَبْداً اجْتَمَعَ مَعَ آخَرَ فَتَذَاكَرَا أَمْرَنَا*
*فَإِنَّ ثَالِثَهُمَا مَلَكٌ يَسْتَغْفِرُ لَهُمَا*
*وَ مَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ عَلَى ذِكْرِنَا إِلا بَاهَى اللَّهُ تَعَالَى بِهِمَا الْمَلائِكَةَ*
*فَإِنِ اجْتَمَعْتُمْ فَاشْتَغِلُوا بِالذِّكْرِ فَإِنَّ فِي اجْتِمَاعِكُمْ وَ مُذَاكَرَتِكُمْ إِحْيَاءَنَا* 
*وَ خَيْرُ النَّاسِ بَعْدَنَا مَنْ ذَاكَرَ بِأَمْرِنَا وَ دَعَا إِلَى ذِكْرِنَا* 
*[سيد جلال الحسيني النجفي]*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 160*
الأمالي‏للصدوق   53  
المجلس الثاني عشر ..... 
3- حدثنا
الشيخ الفقيه أبو جعفر محمد بن علي بن الحسين بن موسى بن بابويه القمي رحمه الله قال
 حدثنا أبي رضوان الله عليه قال 
حدثنا علي بن إبراهيم بن هاشم قال
 حدثنا جعفر بن سلمة قال 
حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد الثقفي قال 
حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى العبسي قال 
حدثنا
 مهلهل العبدي قال حدثنا
كريزة بن صالح الهجري
 عن أبي ذرجندب بن جنادة رضوان الله عليه قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله يقول لعلي عليه السلام كلمات ثلاثا لأن تكون لي واحدة منهن أحب إلي من الدنيا و ما فيها سمعته يقول :
اللهم أعنه و استعن به
اللهم انصره و انتصر به
فإنه عبدك و أخو رسولك
ثم قال أبو ذر رضوان الله عليه:
أشهد لعلي بالولاء و الإخاء و الوصية
و قال كريزة بن صالح و كان يشهد له بمثل ذلك سلمان الفارسي و المقداد و عمار و جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري و أبو الهيثم التيهان و خزيمة بن ثابت ذو الشهادتين و أبو أيوب صاحب منزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله و هاشم بن عتبة المرقال 
كلهم من أفاضل أصحاب
رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله
[سيد جلال الحسيني النجفي]

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآله
الله يعطيك العافية اويس ويثقل ابهاي ميزانك يارب
اشهد ان عليا ولي الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على أمير المؤمنين وليث العرين ابو الحسن والحسين علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام*
*بانتظار نثر من روائع ابو الحسن عليه السلام*
*الله يعطيك العافيه سيدأويس*
*في ميزان الاعمااال يارب*
*دمت بخيير..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 161* 
لا إِكْراهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الْغَيِّ فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَ يُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ فقد استَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقى‏ لاَ انْفِصامَ لَها وَ اللَّهُ سَميعٌ عَليمٌ (256) 
بحارالأنوار 8ج ص70 
باب 22- الصراط ..... 
قَالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام :
*أَنَا صِرَاطُ اللهِ الْمُسْتَقِيم* 
*وَ عُرْوَتُهُ الْوُثْقَى الَّتِي لا انْفِصامَ** لَها* 
[سيد جلال الحسيني النجفي]

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 162*
لا إِكْراهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الْغَيِّ فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَ يُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ فقد استَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقى‏ لاَ انْفِصامَ لَها وَ اللَّهُ سَميعٌ عَليمٌ (256)

بحارالأنوار 36 310 
باب 41- نصوص الرسول صلى الله عليه واله عليهم عليهم السلام ..... 

عن كتاب كفاية الأثر:
عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ قَالَ صَلى بِنَا
*رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* صَلاةَ الفَجرِ ثمَّ أَقبَلَ عَلَينَا وَ قَالَ: 
مَعَاشِرَ أَصحَابِي مَنْ أَحَبَّ *أَهلَ بَيْتِي* حُشِرَ مَعَنَا وَ مَنِ استَمسَكَ *بِأَوصِيَائي* منْ بَعدِي فَقَدِ استَمْسَكَ بِالعُرْوَةِ الوُثقى‏ فَقَامَ إِلَيْهِ 
*أَبُو ذَرٍّ الْغِفَارِيُّ* فَقَالَ :
يَا *رَسُولَ اللَّهِ* كَمِ *الأَئِمَّةُ* بَعْدَكَ ؟؟
قَالَ :عَدَدَ نُقَبَاءِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ 
فَقَالَ:
كُلهُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِكَ؟؟
قَالَ: 
كُلهُمْ مِنْ أَهلِ بَيتِي تِسعَة مِن صُلبِ 
*الحُسَينِ عليه السلام*
*و* 
*المَهْدِيُّ*
مِنهُمْ .
[سيد جلال الحسيني النجفي]

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 163*
بحارالأنوار ج : 38 ص : 98
عن كتاب الأمالي للصدوق‏: 
عَنِ *الصَّادِقِ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ* عَنْ* أَبِيهِ* عَنْ *آبَائِهِ* عليهم السلام قَالَ:
قَالَ *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ* صلى الله عليه واله ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ لأَصْحَابِهِ :
مَعَاشِرَ أَصْحَابِي :
إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَلَّ جَلَالُهُ يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِوَلايَةِ
*عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ* وَ الاقْتِدَاءِ بِهِ ؛ 
فَهُوَ وَلِيُّكُمْ وَ إِمَامُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِي لا تُخَالِفُوهُ فَتَكْفُرُوا وَلا تُفَارِقُوهُ فَتَضِلُّوا إِنَّ
*اللَّهَ جَلَّ جَلالُهُ* جَعَلَ عَلِيّاً عَلَماً بَيْنَ الإِيمَانِ وَ النِّفَاقِ فَمَنْ أَحَبَّهُ كَانَ مُؤْمِناً
وَ مَنْ أَبْغَضَهُ كَانَ مُنَافِقاً
إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَلَّ جَلالُهُ جَعَلَ *عَلِيّاً* وَصِيِّي وَ مَنَارَ الهُدَى بَعْدِي فَهُوَ مَوْضِعُ سِرِّي وَ عَيْبَةُ عِلمِي وَ خَلِيفَتِي فِي أَهلِي إِلَى اللهِ
*أَشْكُو*
*ظَالِمِيهِ مِنْ أُمَّتِي* .
[سيد جلال الحسيني النجفي]

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
جُزيت خيراً سيد أويس ع طرحك النوراني
ربي يوفقك دنيا وآخرة بحق ابا الحسن علي عليه السلام
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااتك
دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 164*
بحارالأنوار 24 84
باب 31- أنهم عليهم السلام حبل الله المتين و العروة الوثقى و أنهم آخذون بحجزة الله
لا إِكْراهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الْغَيِّ فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَ يُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ فقد استَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقى‏ لاَ انْفِصامَ لَها وَ اللَّهُ سَميعٌ عَليمٌ (256)
عن كتاب المناقب لابن شهرآشوب‏:
مُوسَى بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ عَنْ آبَائِهِ عليهم السلام
وَ أَبُو الْجَارُودِ عَنِ الْبَاقِرِ عليه السلام
وَ
زَيْدِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام
فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقى‏ قَالَ: مَوَدَّتُنَا أَهْلَ البَيْتِ
[سيد جلال الحسيني النجفي]

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة – 165
بحارالأنوار ج : 38 ص : 98
عن كتاب الأمالي للصدوق:
أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ الْبَاقِرِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
مَنْ سَرَّهُ أَنْ يَجُوزَ عَلَى الصِّرَاطِ كَالرِّيحِ العَاصِفِ وَ يَلِجَ الجَنةَ بِغَيرِ حِسَابٍ فَليَتَوَلَّ وَلِيِّي وَ وَصِيِّي وَ صَاحِبِي و خلِيفَتِي عَلَى أَهلِي وَ أُمَّتِي
eعَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍe
وَ مَنْ سَرَّهُ أَنْ يَلِجَ النَّارَ
فَليَتْرُكْ وَلايَتَهُ 
فَوَ عِزَّةِ رَبِّي وَ جَلالِهِ
إِنهُ 
لَبَابُ اللهِ الذِي لا يُؤْتَى إِلا مِنهُ 
وَ 
إِنهُ 
الصِّرَاطُ المُسْتَقِيمُ 
وَ إِنهُ
الذِي يَسْأَلُ اللهَ عَنْ وَلايَتِهِ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ.
[سيد جلال الحسيني النجفي]</I>

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 166*
بحارالأنوار 38 97 
باب 61- جوامع الأخبار الدالة على إمامته من طرق الخاصة و العامة ..... 
عن كتاب الأمالي للصدوق‏:
عَنْ حُذَيْفَةَ بْنِ أَسِيدٍ الْغِفَارِيِّ قَالَ:
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
يَا حُذَيْفَةُ إِنَّ حُجَّةَ اللهِ عَلَيْكُمْ بَعْدِي
*e*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ*e*
الْكُفرُ بِهِ كُفرٌ بِاللهِ
وَ الشِّركُ بِهِ شِرْكٌ بِاللهِ 
وَ الشَّكُّ فِيهِ شَكٌّ فِي اللهِ 
وَ الإِلحَادُ فِيهِ إِلْحَادٌ فِي اللهِ 
وَ الإِنكَارُ لَهُ إِنكَارٌ للهِ 
وَ الإِيمَانُ بِهِ إِيمَانٌ بِاللهِ
لأَنَّهُ أَخُو رَسُولِ اللهِ وَ وَصِيُّهُ وَ إِمَامُ أُمَّتِهِ وَ مَوْلاهُمْ وَ هُوَ حَبْلُ اللهِ المَتِينُ وَ العُرْوَةُ الوُثْقَى التِي لا انفِصامَ لَها
وَ سَيَهْلِكُ فِيهِ اثْنَانِ 
وَ لا ذَنبَ لَهُ مُحِبٌّ غَالٍ
وَ مُقَصِّرٌ
يَا حُذَيْفَةُ :
لا تُفَارِقَنَّ *عَلِيّا* ًفَتُفَارِقَنِي
وَ لا تُخَالِفَنَّ عَلِيّاً فَتُخَالِفَنِي 
إِنَّ *عَلِيّاً* مِنِّي وَ أَنَا مِنهُ
مَنْ أَسْخَطَهُ فَقَدْ أَسْخَطَنِي
وَ مَنْ أَرْضَاهُ فَقَد أَرْضَانِي 
*(**سيد**جلال الحسيني النجفي**)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
سلام الله على صراط الله وبابه الذي منه يؤتى ..
ربي أسالك وادعوك بحق ابا الحسن علي سهل علينا آهوال الاخرة..
جزاك الله خيراا اخوي أويس..
والله يعطيك الف عااافيه..
دمت بخير..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 167*

بحارالأنوار ج : 38 ص : 98

عن كتاب الأمالي للصدوق‏:
عَنْ عِيسَى بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ الْعَلَوِيِّ 
عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ
أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ البَاقِرِ
عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ عليهم السلام قَالَ :
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وآله :
مَن سَرَّهُ أَن يَجُوزَ عَلَى الصِّرَاطِ كَالرِّيحِ العَاصِفِ و يَلِجَ الجَنةَ بِغَيرِ حِسَابٍ فَليَتَوَلَّ وَلِيِّي ووَصِيِّي وصَاحِبِي و خلِيفَتِي علَى أَهلِي وأُمَّتِي 

*eعَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍe*

ومَنْ سَرَّهُ أَنْ يَلِجَ النَارَ
*فَليَترُكْ*
ولايَتَهُ فَوَعِزَّةِ رَبِّي وَ جَلالِهِ 
إِنهُ لَبَابُ اللهِ الذِي لا يُؤتَى إِلا مِنهُ
وَ إِنهُ الصِّرَاطُ المُستَقِيمُ 
وَ إِنهُ الذِي يَسْأَلُ اللهَ عَنْ وَلايَتِهِ يَوْمَ القِيامةِ 
*(**سيد**جلال الحسيني النجفي**)*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 167*
السلام عليكم 
باعتبار ان زينة امس كانت مكررة وقد نبهتني عليه احدى الاعضاء الكرام حياها الله ربي وقضى حوائجها بحق فضائل امير المؤمنين عليه السلام لذلك كررت الرقم نفسه اليوم .
بحارالأنوار 35 427 
باب 23- أنه عليه السلام هو الإمام المبين ..... 
عن كتاب معاني الأخبار:
عَنْ أَبِي الجَارُودِ عَنْ
أَبِي جَعفَرٍ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ البَاقِرِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الآيَةُ عَلَى 
رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
وَ كُلَّ شَيْ‏ءٍ أَحصَيْناهُ فِي إِمامٍ مُبِينٍ قَامَ أَبُو بَكرٍ وَ عُمَرُ مِنْ مَجلِسِهِمَا فَقَالا
يَا *رَسُولَ اللهِ* هُوَ التَوْرَاةُ؟
قَالَ: لا.
قَالا : فَهُوَ الإِنجِيلُ؟
قَالَ: لا.
قَالا :فَهُوَ القرْآنُ ؟
قَالَ: لا. 
قَالَ: فَأَقبَلَ
*e**أَمِيرُ المُؤمِنِينَ عليه السلام**e*
فَقَالَ :
*رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* هُوَ هَذَا 
إِنهُ* الإِمَامُ* الذِي أَحصَى
اللهُ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى
فِيهِ عِلمَ كُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ.
*(**سيد**جلال الحسيني النجفي**)*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 168*
بحارالأنوار 40 95 
باب 91- جوامع مناقبه صلوات الله عليه و فيه كثير من النصوص ..... 
وَ مِنَ الكِتَابِ المَذكورِ
عَنْ أَبَانٍ عَنْ سُلَيْمٍ قَالَ قُلتُ *لأَبِي ذَرٍّ* حَدِّثْنِي رَحِمَكَ اللَّهُ بِأَعْجَبَ مَا سَمِعْتَهُ مِنْ 
*رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* يَقُولُهُ فِي
*عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام*
قَالَ:
سَمِعْتُ *رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله* يَقُولُ :
إِنَّ حَوْلَ العَرْشِ لَتِسْعِينَ أَلفَ مَلَكٍ لَيسَ لَهُمْ تَسْبِيحٌ وَ لا عِبَادَةٌ إِلا الطاعَةَ 
*لِعَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام*
وَ الْبَرَاءَةَ مِنْ أَعْدَائِهِ وَ الاسْتِغْفَارَ لِشِيعَتِهِ قُلتُ فَغَيْرُ هَذَا رَحِمَكَ اللَّهُ ؟؟
قَالَ سَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ : 
إِنَّ اللهَ خَصَّ *جَبْرَئِيلَ وَ مِيكَائِيلَ وَ إِسْرَافِيلَ* بِطَاعَةِ 
*عَلِيٍّ*
وَ البَرَاءَةِ مِنْ أَعْدَائِهِ وَ الاسْتِغفَارِ لِشِيعَتِهِ
قُلتُ فَغَيْرُ هَذَا رَحِمَكَ اللهُ ..(الباقي في الزينة القادمة)
*(**سيد**جلال الحسيني النجفي**)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
سلام الله على سيد الآولين والآخرين سلام الله على ابا الحسن والحسين
علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
زيِناً مباركة ورااائعه نور على نور
تسلم يمينك سيد اويس ع الطرح
وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك
دمت بعين المولى..
نسألكم خالص الدعاء

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 169*
تتمة حديث الزينة 168
قَالَ سَمِعْتُ *رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* يَقُولُ:
لَمْ يَزَلِ اللهُ يَحْتَجُّ
*بِعَلِيٍّ*
فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ فِيهَا نَبِيٌّ مُرْسَلٌ وَ أَشْهَدُهُمْ مَعْرِفَةً *لِعَلِيٍّ*
أَعْظَمُهُمْ دَرَجَةً عِندَ اللهِ
قُلْتُ فَغَيرُ هَذَا رَحِمَكَ اللَّهُ؟؟
قَالَ :
نَعَمْ سَمِعْتُ *رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* يَقولُ : 
لَوْ لا *أَنَا* وَ *عَلِيٌّ* مَا عُرِفَ اللهُ
وَ لَوْ لا* أَنَا* وَ* عَلِيٌّ* مَا عُبِدَ اللَّهُ
وَ لَوْ لا *أَنَا* وَ *عَلِيٌّ* مَا كَانَ ثَوَابٌ وَ لا عِقَابٌ
وَ لا يَسْتُرُ *عَلِيّاً* عَنِ اللَّهِ سِتْرٌ
وَ لا يَحْجُبُهُ عَنِ اللهِ حِجَابٌ 
وَ هُوَ السِّترُ وَ الحِجَابُ فِيمَا
بَيْنَ اللهِ وَ بَيْنَ خَلقِهِ.
*(**سيد**جلال الحسيني النجفي**)*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 170*
*تتمة حديث الزينة 168*
*قَالَ سُلَيْمٌ :*
*ثُمَّ سَأَلتُ المِقدَادَ فَقلتُ حَدِّثْنِي رَحِمَكَ اللهُ بِأَفضَلِ مَا سَمِعْتَ مِنْ* 
*رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله يَقُولُ فِي* 
*عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام قَالَ :*
*سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله يَقُولُ : إِنَّ اللهَ تَوَحَّدَ بِمُلكِهِ فَعَرَّفَ أَنوَارَهُ نَفسُهُ ثمَّ فَوَّضَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَ أَبَاحَهُمْ جَنتَهُ فَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُطَهِّرَ قَلبَهُ مِنَ الجِنِّ وَ الإِنسِ* 
*عَرَّفَهُ وَلايَةَ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ*
*وَ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَطمِسَ عَلَى قَلبِهِ أَمْسَكَ عَنهُ مَعْرِفَةَ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ*
*وَ الذِي نَفسِي بِيَدِهِ*
*مَا اسْتَوْجَبَ آدَمُ أَنْ يَخلقَهُ اللهُ وَ يَنفُخَ فِيهِ مِن رُوحِهِ وَ أَن يَتُوبَ عَلَيهِ وَ يَرُدَّهُ إِلَى جَنتِهِ إِلا بِنُبُوَّتِي وَ الْوَلايَةِ لِعَلِيٍّ بَعْدِي*
*وَ الذِي نَفسِي بِيَدِهِ*
*مَا أَرَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَ الأَرْضِ وَ لا اتخَذَهُ خَلِيلا إِلا بِنُبُوَّتِي وَ الإِقْرَارِ لِعَلِيٍّ بَعْدِي وَ الذِي نَفسِي بِيَدِهِ*
*مَا كَلمَ اللهُ مُوسَى تَكلِيماً وَ لا أَقَامَ عِيسَى آيَةً لِلعَالَمِينَ إِلا بِنُبُوَّتِي وَ مَعْرِفَةِ عَلِيٍّ بَعْدِي*
*وَ الذِي نَفسِي بِيَدِهِ*
*مَا تَنَبَّأَ نَبِيٌّ إِلا بِمَعْرِفَتِي وَ الإِقْرَارِ لَنَا بِالْوَلايَةِ وَ لا استَأهَلَ خَلقٌ مِنَ اللهِ النظَرَ إِلَيْهِ إِلا بِالعُبُودِيَّةِ لَهُ وَ الإِقرَارِ لِعَلِيٍّ بَعْدِي*
*ثُمَّ سَكَتَ.*
*(سيدجلال الحسيني النجفي)*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 171*

تتمة حديث الزينة 168

فَقلتُ غَيْرَ هَذَا رَحِمَكَ اللهُ ؟
قَالَ:
نَعَمْ سَمِعْتُ *رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* يَقُولُ:
*عَلِيٌّ* دَيَّانُ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ
وَ الشَّاهِدُ عَلَيْهَا
وَ الْمُتَوَلِّي لِحِسَابِهَا 
وَ هُوَ صَاحِبُ السَّنَامِ الأَعْظَمِ 
وَ طَرِيقُ الحَقِّ الأَبْهَجِ 
وَ السَّبِيلُ 
وَ صِرَاطُ اللهِ المُسْتَقِيمُ
بِهِ يُهْتَدَى بَعْدِي مِنَ الضَّلالَةِ
وَ يُبْصَرُ بِهِ مِنَ الْعَمَى
بِهِ يَنجُو الناجُونَ 
وَ َ يُجَارُ مِنَ المَوْتِ 
وَ َ يُؤْمَنُ مِنَ الخَوْفِ
وَ يُمْحَى بِهِ السَّيِّئَاتُ
وَ يُدْفَعُ الضَّيْمُ
وَ يُنزَلُ الرَّحْمَة 
وَ هُوَ عَيْنُ اللهِ الناظِرَةُ 
وَ أذنُهُ السَّامِعَة 
وَ لِسَانُهُ الناطِقُ فِي خَلقِهِ 
وَ يَدُهُ المَبْسُوطَةُ عَلَى عِبَادِهِ بِالرَّحْمَةِ 
وَ وَجْهُهُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَ الأَرْضِ
وَ جَنبُهُ الظاهِرُ اليَمِينُ 
وَ حَبْلهُ القَوِيُّ المَتِينُ 
وَ عُرْوَتُهُ الوُثْقَى التِي لا انفِصامَ لَها 
وَ بَابُهُ الذِي يُؤْتَى مِنهُ
وَ بَيْتُهُ الذِي مَنْ دَخَلَهُ كَانَ آمِناً
وَ عِلمُهُ عَلَى الصِّرَاطِ فِي بَعْثِهِ 
مَنْ عَرَفَهُ نَجَا إِلَى الْجَنةِ
وَ مَنْ أَنْكَرَهُ هَوَى إِلَى النارِ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 172*
وسائل‏الشيعة 7 203 
عَنْ أَبَانِ بْنِ تَغلِبَ عَنْ 
أَبِي جَعفَرٍ عليه السلام عَنْ آبَائِهِ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
مَنْ صَلى عَلَيَّ
وَ لَمْ
يُصَلِّ عَلَى آلِي
لَمْ يَجِد رِيحَ الجَنةِ 
وَ إِنَّ رِيحَهَا لَيُوجَدُ مِنْ مَسِيرَةِ خَمْسِمِائَةِ عَامٍ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 173*
*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 288*
*عَنِ النعْمَانِ بْنِ بَشِيرٍ قَالَ:*
*قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :*
*مَنْ قَرَأَ قُلْ هُوَ اللهُ أَحَدٌ* 
*مَرَّةً فَكَأَنمَا قَرَأَ ثُلثَ القُرْآنِ وَ مَنْ قَرَأَهَا* 
*مَرَّتَيْنِ فَكَأَنمَا قَرَأَ* 
*ثُلثَيِ القُرْآنِ وَ مَنْ قَرَأَهَا*
*ثَلاثَ مَرَّاتٍ فَكَأَنمَا قَرَأَ الْقُرْآنَ كُلهُ وَ كَذَلِكَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ* 
*عَلِيّاً*
*بِقَلبِهِ أَعْطَاهُ اللهُ*
*ثُلثَ ثَوَابِ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّهُ بِقَلبِهِ وَ لِسَانِهِ أَعْطَاهُ اللَّهُ*
*ثُلُثَيْ ثَوَابِ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّهُ بِقَلبِهِ وَ لِسَانِهِ وَ يَدِهِ* 
*أَعطَاهُ اللهُ ثَوَابَ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ كُلِّهَا .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 174*

*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 289*
عن *كتاب تفسير فرات بن إبراهيم‏:*

عَنِ ابْنِ الحَنَفِيَّةِ فِي قَولِهِ تَعَالَى : 
*سَيَجْعَلُ لَهُمُ الرَّحْمنُ وُدًّا* قَالَ: 
لا تَلقَى مُؤمِناً إِلا و في قَلبِه وُدٌّ 
لأَمِيرِ المُؤْمِنِينَ 
*عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ*
وَ 
*أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ عليهم السلام*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 175*
*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 290*

*قَالَ :*
*قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله لِعَلِيٍّ عليه السلام:*
*يَا أَبَا الحَسَنِ قُلِ:*
*اللهُمَّ اجْعَلْ لِي عِندَكَ عَهْداً وَ اجْعَلْ لِي عِندَكَ وُدّاً وَ اجْعَلْ لِي فِي قُلوبِ المُؤْمِنِينَ مَوَدَّةً* 
*فَنزلَتْ هذه الآيَةُ :* 
*إِنَّ الذِينَ آمَنُوا وَ عَمِلُوا الصَّالِحاتِ سَيَجْعَلُ لَهُمُ الرَّحْمنُ وُدًّا*
*قَالَ:*
*لا تَلقَى رَجُلا مُؤْمِناً إِلا وَ فِي قَلبِهِ حُبٌّ* 
*لِعَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ* 
*أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على سيد الاوصياء وامام الاتقياء وركن الاولياء ابو السادة النجباء علي بن أبي طالب عليه افضل الصلاة وآزكى السلام
مشكووور اخوي أويس على الطرح المبارك
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
في ميزان الاعمال يارب
ونســألكم الدعاء
دمت بخير..

----------


## bassrawi

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله
 ولاية علي ابن ابي طالب حصني فمن دخل حصني امن  من عذابي*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 177*
*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 292*
*عن* *كتاب تفسير فرات بن إبراهيم‏:*
*عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ قَالَ لَمَّا نَزَلَ عَلَى* 
*رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه**واله** هَذِهِ الآيَةُ في [مِنْ‏] طس النَّمْلِ*
*أَمَّنْ جَعَلَ الأَرْضَ قَراراً وَ جَعَلَ خِلالَها أَنْهاراً إِلَى قَوْلِهِ قَلِيلا ما تَذَكَّرُونَ*
*قَالَ:* 
*انتَفَضَ* *عَلِيٌّ** انتِفَاضَ العُصْفُورِ فَقَالَ* *لَهُ*
*رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** :* 
*مَا لَكَ يَا* *عَلِيُّ؟؟* 
*قَالَ :* 
*عَجِبْتُ يَا* *رَسُولَ اللَّهِ** مِنْ كُفْرِهِمْ وَ جُرأَتِهِمْ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَ حِلْمِ اللَّهِ عَنْهُمْ فَمَسَحَهُ* 
*رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* *وَ بَارَكَ ثُمَّ قَالَ :*
*أَبشِر يَا** عَلِيُّ** فَإِنهُ* 
*لا يُبغِضُكَ مُؤمِنٌ*
*وَ لا يُحِبُّكَ مُنَافِقٌ*
*وَ لَوْ لا أَنتَ لَمْ يُعرَفْ حِزبُ اللَّهِ* 
*وَ لا حِزبُ رَسُولِهِ .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة – 180
*بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 292*
*عن كتاب تفسير فرات بن إبراهيم:*
*مُحَمَّدُ بنُ أَحمَدَ بنِ عُثمَانَ بنِ دَلِيلٍ مُعَنعَناً عَن* 
*أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الخُدرِيِّ*
*رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قَالَ :* 
*جَاءُوا سِتَّةُ نَفَرٍ مِن قُرَيشٍ فِي زَمَانِ أَبِي بَكرٍ فَقَالُوا لَهُ:* 
*يَا أَبَا سَعِيدٍ هَذَا الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي يُكثَرُ فِيهِ وَ يُقَلُّ ؟؟*
*قَالَ:* 
*عَمَّن تَسأَلُونَ قَالُوا نَسأَلُكَ عَن* 
*عَلِيِّ بنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام** ؟*
*فَقَالَ* *:*
*أَمَا إِنَّكُم سَأَلتُمُونِّي عَن رَجُلٍ** أَمَرَّ** مِنَ الدِّفلَى*
*وَ* *أَحلَى** مِنَ العَسَلِ*
*وَ** أَخَفَّ** مِنَ الرِّيشَةِ*
*وَ* *أَثقَلَ** مِنَ الجَبَلِ*
*أَمَا وَ اللَّهِ مَا** حَلا** إِلا عَلَى أَلسِنَةِ المُتَّقِينَ*
*وَ لا** خَفَّ** إِلا عَلَى قُلُوبِ المُؤمِنِينَ*
*وَ اللَّهِ مَا** مَرَّ** عَلَى لِسَانِ أَحَدٍ قَطُّ إِلا عَلَى لِسَانِ كَافِرٍ*
*وَ لا** ثَقُلَ** عَلَى قَلبِ أَحَدٍ إِلا عَلَى قَلبِ مُنَافِقٍ*
*وَ لا* *زَوَى** عَنهُ أَحَدٌ وَ لا صَدَفَ*
*وَ لا التَوَى وَ لا كَذَبَ وَ لا احوَالَّ وَ لا ازوَارَّ عَنهُ وَ لا فَسَقَ وَ لا عَجِبَ وَ لا تَعَجَّبَ وَ هِيَ سَبعَةَ عَشَرَ حَرفاً إِلا حَشَرَهُ اللَّهُ مُنَافِقاً مِنَ المُنَافِقِينَ* 
*وَ لا عَلِيٌّ* *إِلا أُرِيدَ* 
*وَ لا أُرِيدَ إِلا عَلِيٌّ* 
*وَ سَيَعلَمُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا أَيَّ مُنقَلَبٍ يَنقَلِبُونَ‏*
بيان:
*((: يَا أَبَا سَعِيدٍ هَذَا الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي يُكثَرُ فِيهِ وَ يُقَلُّ ؟؟))*

*يعنون امير المؤمنين عليه السلام حيث ان الناس فيه اما مبالغ بحيث يعتقد بربوبيته والعياذ بالله او انه يبخس حقه سلام الله عليه مثل اتباع الحكّام الطغات*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة – 180*
*تفسيرفرات‏الكوفي 312    و من سورة النمل .....* 
*...قال أخبرني أبي أبو عبد الله الجدلي عن*
*أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام*
*قال: قال لي:*
* يا أبا عبد الله أ لا أخبرك بالحسنة التي من جاء بها أمن من فزع يوم القيامة؟* 
*قلت : بلى قال‏:* 
*حبنا أهل البيت ثم قال‏:*
* أ لا أخبرك بالسيئة التي من جاء بها أكبه الله تعالى‏ على وجهه في نار جهنم ؟*
* قلت: بلى قال‏:* 
*بغضنا أهل البيت ثم تلا أمير المؤمنين صلوات الله عليه : مَن جاءَ بِالحَسَنَةِ فَلَهُ خَيرٌ مِنْها وَ مَن جاءَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ فَكُبَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ فِي النَّارِ هَل تُجزَونَ إِلَّا ما كُنتُم تَعمَلُون‏*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على أمين الله . السلام على نور الله . السلام على صراط الله . 
السلام على ولي الله ووصي رسوله علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام..
تسلم اخي سيد جلال على الطرح الرائع..
الله يعطيك الف عااافيه..
في ميزان اعمالك يارب..
تحياآتي..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة – 181
تفسيرفرات‏الكوفي ص : 430
*بريد بن معاوية العجلي* و *إبراهيم الأحمري* قالا:
دخلنا على
*أبي جعفر عليه السلام* 
و عنده *زياد الأحلام* فقال *أبو جعفر:*
يا زياد ما لي أرى رجليك متعلقين ؟
قال:
جعلت لك الفداء جئت على نضو لي عامة الطريق و ما حملني على ذلك إلا حبي لكم و شوقي إليكم ثم أطرق* زياد* مليا ثم قال:
جعلت لك الفداء إني ربما خلوت فأتاني الشيطان فيذكرني ما قد سلف من الذنوب و المعاصي فكأني آيس ثم أذكر حبي لكم و انقطاعي إليكم و كان متكا لكم؟ 
قال:
يا *زياد* و هل الدين إلا الحب و البغض؟ 
ثم تلا هذه الآيات الثلاث كأنها في *كفه*
*وَ لكِنَّ اللَّهَ حَبَّبَ إِلَيْكُمُ الْإِيمانَ وَ زَيَّنَهُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ وَ كَرَّهَ إِلَيْكُمُ الْكُفْرَ وَ الْفُسُوقَ وَ الْعِصْيانَ أُولئِكَ هُمُ الرَّاشِدُونَ فَضْلًا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَ نِعْمَةً وَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ*
و قال:
يُحِبُّونَ مَنْ هاجَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ
و قال:
إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَ اللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ
أتى رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله فقال :
يا رسول الله إني أحب الصوامين و لا أصوم و أحب المصلين و لا أصلي و أحب المتصدقين و لا أتصدق
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله : 
أنت مع من أحببت و لك اكتسبت.
أما ترضون أن لو كانت فزعة من السماء فزع كل قوم إلى مأمنهم و فزعنا إلى 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله
و فزعتم إلينا .
*بقلم*
*سيد جلال الحسيني*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة – 182
*الطرائف 1 68* 
*اختصاص علي علي بمناقب جليلة .....* 
78*- و من ذلك ما رواه أحمد بن حنبل في مسنده* 
*و رواه الحميدي في الجمع بين الصحيحين في مسند* *علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
*في الحديث التاسع من أفراد مسلم*
*و رواه في الجمع بين الصحاح الستة في الجزء الثاني على حد ثلثه في باب مناقب أمير المؤمنين* 
*علي عليه السلام** من صحيح أبي داود*
*و من الباب المذكور أيضا من صحيح البخاري و يليه أيضا من صحيح أبي داود أن* 
*النبي صلى الله عليه واله** قال* *لعلي عليه السلام** :*
*و لا يحبك إلا مؤمن و لا يبغضك إلا منافق*
*و في بعض رواياتهم عن أبي سعيد الخدري إنما كنا نعرف منافقي الأنصار*
*ببغضهم* *عليا*
*بقلم*
*سيد جلال الحسيني*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على أمين الله وحجته ..السلام على ولي الله ووصي رسوله .. السلام على ابا الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام..
متباركين بولاية الامير علي عليه السلام..
وكل عام وانتم بإلف خير..
الله يعطيك العافيه سيد ..
دمت بخير..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 224 
الأمالي ‏للطوسي 232 
[9] المجلس التاسع فيه بقية أحاديث ا

قال حدثنا عبد المؤمن الأنصاري، عن أبيه، عن أنس بن مالك، قال: سألته من كان آثر الناس عند رسول الله (صلى الله عليه و آله) فيما رأيت ؟ 
قال :
ما رأيت أحدا بمنزلة علي بن أبي طالب (عليه السلام)، كان يبعثني في جوف الليل إليه فيستخلي به حتى يصبح، هذا كان له عنده حتى فارق الدنيا. 
قال و لقد سمعت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه و آله) و هو يقول :
يا أنس، تحب عليا؟؟
قلت : 
يا رسول الله، و الله إني لأحبه لحبك إياه. فقال: 
أما إنك إن أحببته أحبك الله، 
و إن أبغضته أبغضك الله، 
و إن أبغضك الله أولجك في النار.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 225 
بحارالأنوار 27 107 
باب 4- ثواب حبهم و نصرهم و ولايتهم 

80- كِتَابُ صَفْوَةِ الْأَخْبَارِ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ النَّوْفَلِيِّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ وَ كَانَ خَادِماً لِأَبِي الْحَسَنِ الرِّضَا عليه السلام أَنَّهُ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ الْكَاظِمُ مُوسَى بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ عَنْ آبَائِهِ عَنْ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِمْ أَجْمَعِينَ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي 
أَخِي وَ حَبِيبِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ : 
مَنْ سَرَّهُ أَنْ يَلْقَى اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ هُوَ مُقْبِلٌ عَلَيْهِ غَيْرُ مُعْرِضٍ عَنهُ فَلْيَتَوَالَكَ يَا عَلِيُّ وَ
مَنْ سَرَّهُ أَنْ يَلْقَى اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ هُوَ رَاضٍ عَنْهُ فَلْيَتَوَالَ ابْنَكَ الْحَسَنَ عليه السلام وَ
مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَلْقَى اللَّهَ وَ لَا خَوْفَ عَلَيْهِ فَلْيَتَوَالَ ابْنَكَ الْحُسَيْنَ عليه السلام وَ 
مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَلْقَى اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ قَدْ مَحَا اللَّهُ ذُنُوبَهُ عَنْهُ فَلْيُوَالِ عَلِيَّ بْنَ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام فَإِنَّهُ مِمَّنْ قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ سِيماهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ مِنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَلْقَى اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ هُوَ قَرِيرُ الْعَيْنِ فَلْيَتَوَالَ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ الْبَاقِرَ عليه السلام وَ 
مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَلْقَى اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ يُعْطِيَهُ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَلْيَتَوَالَ جَعْفَرَ بْنَ مُحَمَّدٍ الصَّادِقَ عليه السلام وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَلْقَى اللَّهَ طَاهِراً مُطَهَّراً فَلْيَتَوَالَ مُوسَى بْنَ جَعْفَرٍ الْكَاظِمَ عليه السلام وَ
مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَلْقَى اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ هُوَ ضَاحِكٌ فَلْيَتَوَالَ عَلِيَّ بْنَ مُوسَى الرِّضَا عليه السلام وَ 
مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَلْقَى اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ قَدْ رُفِعَتْ دَرَجَاتُهُ وَ بُدِّلَتْ سَيِّئَاتُهُ حَسَنَاتٍ فَلْيَتَوَالَمُحَمَّدَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ الْجَوَادَ عليه السلام وَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَلْقَى اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ يُحَاسِبَهُ حِساباً يَسِيراً وَ يُدْخِلَهُ جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّماواتُ وَ الْأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ فَلْيَتَوَالَ عَلِيَّ بْنَ مُحَمَّدٍ الْهَادِيَ عليه السلام وَ 
مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَلْقَى اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ هُوَ مِنَ الْفَائِزِينَ فَلْيَتَوَالَ الْحَسَنَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ الْعَسْكَرِيَّ عليه السلام وَ 
مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَلْقَى اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ قَدْ كَمُلَ إِيمَانُهُ وَ حَسُنَ إِسْلَامُهُ فَلْيَتَوَالَ الْحُجَّةَ بْنَ الْحَسَنِ الْمُنْتَظَرِ
صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ
هَؤُلَاءِ أَئِمَّةُ الْهُدَى وَ أَعْلَامُ التُّقَى مَنْ أَحَبَّهُمْ وَ تَوَالاهُمْ كُنْتُ ضَامِناً لَهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ الْجَنَّةَ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم*
*السلام على ائمة الهدى وأعلام التقى والعروة الوثقى والحجة على أهل الدنيا محمد وآله الاطهار عليهم السلام ...*
*تسلم يمناك اخي سيد جلال ع الطرح الايماني الرائع*
*كم اشتقنا لهذه الصفحة النورانيه* 
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 226 
بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 299
الأمالي للشيخ الطوسي‏: 
الْفَحَّامُ عَنِ الْمَنْصُورِيِّ عَنْ عَمِّ أَبِيهِ عِيسَى بْنِ أَحْمَدَ عَنْ
أَبِي الْحَسَنِ الثالِثِ عَنْ آبَائِهِ عَنِ الْبَاقِرِ عليه السلام عَنْ جَابِرٍ قَالَ الْفَحَّامُ
وَ
حَدَّثَنِي‏ عَمِّي عُمَيْرُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْبَلْخِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي عَاصِمٍ الضَّحَّاكِ بْنِ مَخْلَدٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ الصَّادِقَ عليه السلام يَقُولُ: حَدَّثَنِي
أَبِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ :
كُنْتُ عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله أَنَا مِنْ جَانِبٍ وَ 
عَلِيٌّ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام مِنْ جَانِبٍ إِذ أَقْبَلَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ وَ مَعَهُ رَجُلٌ قَدْ تَلَبَّبَ بِهِ فَقَالَ : مَا بَالُهُ؟! 
قَالَ:
حَكَى عَنْكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَنَّكَ قُلْتَ مَنْ قَالَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ وَ هَذَا إِذَا سَمِعَتْهُ النَّاسُ فَرَّطُوا فِي الأَعْمَالِ أَفَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ ذَلِكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟ قَالَ :
نَعَمْ إِذَا تَمَسَّكَ بِمَحَبَّةِ هَذَا وَ وَلايَتِهِ.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 227 
وسائل‏الشيعة 25 454 
10- باب أن من وجد مالا في جوف سمكة 
الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْعَسْكَرِيُّ عليه السلام فِي تَفْسِيرِهِ فِي حَدِيثٍ طَوِيلٍ:
أَنَّ رَجُلا فَقِيراً اشْتَرَى سَمَكَةً فَوَجَدَ فِيهَا أَرْبَعَةَ جَوَاهِرَ ثُمَّ جَاءَ بِهَا إِلَى 
رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله وَ جَاءَ تُجَّارٌ غُرَبَاءُ فَاشْتَرَوْهَا مِنْهُ بِأَرْبَعِمِائَةِ أَلْفِ دِرْهَمٍ فَقَالَ الرَّجُلُ:
مَا كَانَ أَعْظَمَ بَرَكَةَ سُوقِيَ الْيَوْمَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ !!
فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
هَذَا بِتَوْقِيرِكَ مُحَمَّداً رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله وَ تَوْقِيرِكَ
عَلِيّاً أَخَا رَسُولِ اللَّهِ وَ وَصِيَّهُ 
وَ هُوَ عَاجِلُ ثَوَابِ اللَّهِ لَكَ وَ رِبْحُ عَمَلِكَ الَّذِي عَمِلْتَهُ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 228 

الأمالي‏للصدوق 76 المجلس الثامن عشر ..... 
وفي كتاب علل الشرائع : علل‏الشرائع ج : 1 ص : 142

واللفظ للامالي

عن أبي الزبير المكي قال:
رأيت جابرا متوكئا على عصاه و هو يدور في سكك الأنصار و مجالسهم و هو يقول : 
علي
خير البشر فمن أبى فقد كفر
يا معشر الأنصار أدبوا أولادكم على حب 
علي
فمن أبى فانظروا في شأن أمه

----------


## جنى الورود

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم(ياعلي لايحبك الامؤمن ولايبغضك الامنافق)
وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام(علي حبه جنة قسيم ا لنار والجنة)
تسلم أخي الفاضل على الموضوع

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 229 


إرشادالقلوب : ج 2 ص 236 
الجزء الثاني في فضائل و مناقب أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام 

و منه عن أنس بن مالك قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله : 
إن لله خلقا ليسوا من ولد آدم يلعنون مبغض علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام قال : 
من هم يا رسول الله؟
قال: هم القنابر ينادون في السحر على رءوس الشجر:
ألا لعنة الله على مبغض علي بن أبي طالب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و السلام على عباده الذين اصطفى الله 


علل‏الشرائع : ج 1 ص 143 
120- باب في أن علة محبة أهل البيت ع‏ليهم السلام 

8- بسند طويل عن ابن عباس أنه قال : 
معاشر الناس اعلموا أن الله تبارك و تعالى خلق خلقا ليس هم من ذرية آدم و يلعنون مبغضي أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام فقيل له: 
و من هذا الخلق؟
قال : القنابر تقول في السحر:
اللهم العن مبغضي علي اللهم أبغض من أبغضه و أحب من أحبه.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 230 
عيون‏أخبارالرضا(عليه السلام) 2 60 
31- باب فيما جاء عن الرضا ع من الأخ..
و بإسناده عن الحسن بن علي عن أبيه عليه السلام قال : 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :

لا يبغضك من الأنصار إلا من كان أصله يهوديا .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 231 

ثواب‏الأعمال 207 

عقاب الناصب و الجاحد لأمير المؤمنين‏

عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه عن آبائه عليهم السلام قال:
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
إن الجنة لتشتاق لأحباء علي و تشتد ضوؤها لأحباء علي عليه السلام و هم في الدنيا قبل أن يدخلوها
و إن النار تتغيظ و تشتد زفيرها على أعداء علي عليه السلام و هم في الدنيا قبل أن يدخلوها 
</b></i>

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 232 
المحاسن 1 186 
47- باب الراد لحديث آل محمد صلى الله عليه واله .....

عن أبي عاصم السجستاني قال :
سمعت مولى لبني أمية يحدث قال :
سمعت أبا جعفر عليه السلام يقول:

من أبغض عليا دخل النار
ثم
جعل الله في عنقه اثني عشر ألف شعبة على كل شعبة منها
شيطان يبزق في وجهه و يكلح .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 233 

المحاسن 1 89 
15- عقاب من شك في أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام .
وكتاب بحارالأنوار ج : 39 ص: 303 عن المحاسن ايضا 

و في رواية أبي حمزة قال سمعت أبا جعفر عليه السلام يقول :
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :

التاركون ولاية علي المنكرون لفضله و المظاهرون أعداءه خارجون عن الإسلام 
من مات منهم على ذلك .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 234 
اليوم نقرء عن ام سلمة ؛ 
امنا وحبيبة قولبنا الوفية
للرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله
والمطيعة لامام زمانها المخلصة في حبها للثقلين والتي بشرها 
الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله حينما قال لها :
انت على خير
اللهم اشهد باننا نفتخر بهذه الامة الطيبة الكريمة الوفية :
الكافي: ج 1 ص 286
باب ما نص الله عز و جل و رسوله على 
((إِنَّما يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَ يُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً فَكَانَ عَلِيٌّ وَ الْحَسَنُ وَ الْحُسَيْنُ وَ فَاطِمَةُ ع فَأَدْخَلَهُمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله تَحْتَ الْكِسَاءِ فِي بَيْتِ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ ثُمَّ قَالَ اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّ لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ أَهْلًا وَ ثَقَلًا وَ هَؤُلَاءِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِي وَ ثَقَلِي فَقَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ : أَلَسْتُ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ؟ فَقَالَ : إِنَّكِ إِلَى خَيْرٍ وَ لَكِنَّ هَؤُلاءِ أَهْلِي وَ ثِقْلِي ....))

العمدة: ص 216 
الفصل السادس و العشرون في قوله ...

و بالإسناد المقدم قال: 
حدثنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل قال حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الجبار قال حدثنا محمد بن عباد قال حدثنا محمد بن فضيل عن أبي نصر عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن عن مساور الحميري عن أمه قالت :
دخلت على أم سلمة فسمعتها تقول :
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله لعلي عليه السلام :
لا يبغضك مؤمن و لا يحبك منافق .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على امام المتقين وسيد الوصيين وقائد الغر الى النعيم علي بن أبي طالب أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام..*
*اللهم وال من والاه وعادى من عاداه..*
*واحشرنا في زمرته وتحت لوائه الحصين..*
*سلمت سيدنا ع المناقب الرائعه..*
*الله يعطيك العاافيه..*
*تحياتي..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

اختي شذى شكرا لكم






زينة : 235 


بحارالأنوار: ج 39 ص 305

باب 87- حبه و بغضه صلوات الله عليه 

وَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ عَنْهُ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ : 

لَمَّا أُسْرِيَ بِي إِلَى السَّمَاءِ السَّابِعَةِ رَأَيْتُ فِي سَاقِ الْعَرْشِ

لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله

أَيَّدْتُهُ وَ نَصَرْتُهُ بِأَخِيهِ
*عَلِيٍّ*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 236  
بحارالأنوار: ج 39 ص 305
باب 87- حبه و بغضه صلوات الله عليه  
وَ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام عَنْهُ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ :
يَا مَعْشَرَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَ الْأَنْصَارِ أَحِبُّوا
عَلِيّاً
بِحُبِّي وَ أَكْرِمُوهُ لِكَرَامَتِي 
وَ اللَّهِ
مَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ هَذَا مِنْ قِبَلِي 
وَ لَكِنَّ اللَّهَ أَمَرَنِي بِذَلِكَ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على فحل الفحول وزوج البتول وصهر الرسول علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
*احـاديث راائعه قيمَة لقداستها من الله تعالى ..*
*تسلم سيد جلال ع ماتكتبه من احاديث كلها نور..*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه..*
*تحياتي..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 238 

الأمالي‏للصدوق :ص 12 
المجلس الثالث ..... 

قال حدثنا حماد بن سلمة قال حدثنا علي بن زيد عن 
علي بن الحسين قال: 
سمعت أبي يحدث عن أبيه أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب أنه قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله يقول :

يا علي
و الذي فلق الحبة و برأ النسمة إنك لأفضل الخليفة بعدي
يا علي أنت وصيي و إمام أمتي 
من أطاعك أطاعني و من عصاك عصاني‏ .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على قائد الغر المحجلين وسيد الوصيين علي بن أبي طالب أمير المؤمنين*
*اللهم ثبتنا على ولاية ابو الحسن أمير المؤمنين علي ولاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا بولايته وادخلتنا تحت لوائه ..*
*سيد جلال ،،،*
*سلِمت يمنااك عن النار والعذاب*
*آحرف راائعه خطتها يداك*
*ربي يعطيك الف عااافيه*
*تحياتي*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 242 

الأمالي‏للصدوق 21 المجلس السادس ..... 

عن جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه واله :
إن الله تبارك و تعالى اصطفاني و اختارني و جعلني رسولا و أنزل علي سيد الكتب فقلت : 
إلهي و سيدي إنك أرسلت موسى إلى فرعون فسألك أن تجعل معه أخاه هرون وزيرا تشد به عضده و تصدق به قوله و إني أسألك يا سيدي و إلهي أن تجعل لي من أهلي وزيرا تشد به عضدي فجعل الله لي 

عليا

وزيرا و أخا و جعل الشجاعة في قلبه و ألبسه الهيبة على عدوه و هو أول من آمن بي و صدقني و أول من وحد الله معي و إني سألت ذلك ربي عز و جل فأعطانيه فهو سيد الأوصياء 
اللحوق به سعادة و الموت في طاعته شهادة
و اسمه في التوراة مقرون إلى اسمي و زوجته الصديقة الكبرى ابنتي و ابناه سيدا شباب أهل الجنة ابناي و هو و هما و الأئمة بعدهم حجج الله على خلقه بعد النبيين و هم أبواب العلم في أمتي 
من تبعهم نجا من النار و من اقتدى بهم هدى إلى صراط مستقيم 
لم يهب الله عز و جل محبتهم لعبد إلا أدخله الله الجنة.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 243 
الأمالي‏ للصدوق 31 المجلس الثامن ..... :

حدثنا محمد بن علي رحمه الله قال حدثنا عمي محمد بن أبي القسم عن محمد بن علي الكوفي عن محمد بن سنان عن المفضل بن عمر عن ثابت بن أبي صفية عن سعيد بن جبير عن عبد الله بن عباس قال:
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله: 
معاشر الناس من أحسن من الله قيلا و أصدق من الله حديثا ؛
معاشر الناس إن ربكم جل جلاله أمرني أن أقيم لكمعليا علما و إماما و خليفة و وصيا و أن أتخذه أخا و وزيرا 
معاشر الناس
إن علياباب الهدى بعدي و الداعي إلى ربي و هو صالح المؤمنين و من أحسن قولا ممن دعا إلى الله و عمل صالحا و قال إنني من المسلمين
معاشر الناس إن عليامني ولده ولدي و هو زوج حبيبتي أمره أمري و نهيه نهيي
معاشر الناس عليكم بطاعته و اجتناب معصيته فإن طاعته طاعتي و معصيته معصيتي
معاشر الناس إن علياصديق هذه الأمة و فاروقها و محدثها إنه هارونها و آصفها و شمعونها إنه باب حطتها و سفينة نجاتها و إنه طالوتها و ذو قرنيها 
معاشر الناس إنه محنة الورى و الحجة العظمى و الآية الكبرى و إمام أهل الدنيا و العروة الوثقى 
معاشر الناس إن عليامع الحق و الحق معه و على لسانه 
معاشر الناس إن علياقسيم النار لا يدخل النار ولي له و لا ينجو منها عدو له إنه قسيم الجنة لا يدخلها عدو له و لا يزحزح عنه ولي له 
معاشر أصحابي قد نصحت لكم و بلغتكم رسالة ربي و لكن لا تحبون الناصحين أقول قولي هذا و أستغفر الله لي و لكم .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وآلعن عدوهم*
*السلام على أمير المؤمنين وامام المتقين قائد البررة المسمى حيدره ابو الحسن والحسين عليهم السلام*
*احاديث نور من نور في نور ..محمدية علوية هاشمية قرشية*
*اخي سيد جلال /*
*كل الشكر لك على روائع ماتخطه يمناك*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*ولاحرمنا قيَم ما تكتبه*
*دمت بعين الله*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 244 
ان هذه الرواية وردت في البحار في ثلاث مواقع حسب احصائي ولعلع اكثر لا اعلم وفي مصادر اخرى ساكتبها لكم 
*بحارالأنوار 4 198 باب 3- عدد أسماء الله تعالى و فضل..
*بحارالأنوار 38 93 باب 61- جوامع الأخبار الدالة على ...
*بحارالأنوار 40 32 باب 91- جوامع مناقبه صلوات الله علي..
*الأمالي‏للمفيد 44 المجلس السادس ..... 
*روضةالواعظين 1 101 مجلس في ذكر الإمامة و إمامة علي ..
*معاني‏الأخبار 103 باب معنى قول النبي ص في علي .... 
وانقل نصها من كتاب :
الأمالي‏للصدوق 39 المجلس العاشر ..... 
6- حدثنا أحمد بن الحسن القطان قال حدثني أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى بن زكريا القطان قال حدثنا بكر بن عبد الله قال حدثنا تميم بن بهلول قال حدثنا عبد الله بن صالح بن أبي سلمة النصيبيني قال حدثنا أبو عوانة عن أبي بشر عن سعيد بن جبير عن عائشة قالت:
كنت عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله فأقبل

علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
فقال هذا سيد العرب
فقلت : يا رسول الله ألست سيد العرب؟؟
قال: 
أنا سيد ولد آدم و

علي
سيد العرب .فقلت: و ما السيد ؟؟
قال: من افترضت طاعته كما افترضت طاعتي .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم*
*السلام على سيد الآوصياء ومولى الآتقياء ابا الحسن علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
*اللهم ثبتنا على ولاية آمير المؤمنين ولاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا* 
*اللهم احشرنا في زمرته وتحت لوائه [ الحصن الحصين*
*سيد جلال /*
*الله يسلم الايادي ويعطيك الف عافيه*
*احاديث ليس لها مثيل من روعتها*
*تقر عين المؤمنين عند قراءة فضائل المولى ابو الحسن*
*دمت بحمى الرحمن*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 245 

الأمالي ‏للصدوق 183 المجلس الرابع و الثلاثون ..... 

عن الأعمش عن الصادق جعفر بن محمد عليه السلام عن أبيه عن آبائه عليهم السلام قال:
خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله و عليه خميصة قد اشتمل بها فقيل :
يا رسول الله من كساك هذه الخميصة ؟
فقال :
كساني حبيبي و صفيي و خاصتي و خالصتي و المؤدي عني و وصيي و وارثي و أخي و أول المؤمنين إسلاما و أخلصهم إيمانا و أسمح الناس كفا سيد الناس بعدي قائد الغر المحجلين إمام أهل الأرض
علي بن أبي طالب
فلم يزل يبكي حتى ابتل الحصى من دموعه شوقا إليه‏ .

توضيح وهو من المجلسي صاحب البحار):
قال الجزري : الخميصة ثوب خز أو صوف معلم و قيل لا تسمىخميصة إلا أن يكون سوداء معلمة .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 246 

الأمالي‏ للصدوق 315 المجلس الحادي و الخمسون ..... 
عن أبي مسلم قال خرجت مع الحسن البصري و أنس بن مالك حتى أتينا باب 
أم سلمة فقعد أنس على الباب و دخلت مع الحسن البصري فسمعت الحسن و هو يقول :
السلام عليك يا أماه و رحمة الله و بركاته فقالت له : 
و عليك السلام من أنت يا بني ؟
فقال : أنا الحسن البصري 
فقالت: 
فيما جئت يا حسن
فقال لها: 
جئت لتحدثيني بحديث سمعته أذناك من رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله في 
علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
فقالت أم سلمة :
و الله لأحدثنك بحديث سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله و إلا فصمتا و رأته عيناي و إلا فعميتا و وعاه قلبي و إلا فطبع الله عليه و أخرس لساني إن لم أكن سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله يقول لعلي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام : يا علي ما من عبد لقي الله يوم يلقاه جاحدا لولايتك إلا لقي بعبادة صنم أو وثن .
قال :
فسمعت الحسن البصري و هو يقول:
الله أكبر أشهد أن عليا مولاي و مولى المؤمنين.
فلما خرج قال له أنس بن مالك: 
ما لي أراك تكبر ؟ 
قال: 
سألت أمنا أم سلمة أن تحدثني بحديث سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله في علي عليه السلام فقالت لي: 
كذا و كذا فقلت : 
الله أكبر أشهد أن عليا مولاي و مولى كل مؤمن قال :
فسمعت عند ذلك أنس بن مالك و هو يقول :
أشهد على رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله أنه قال هذه المقالة ثلاث مرات أو أربع مرات‏ .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*أشهد أن علياً مولاي ومولى كل مؤمن ومؤمنه* 
*اللهم ثبتنا على ولاية أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام ولاتزغ قلوبنا بعد هذه الولاية* 
*اخي سيد جلال /*
*الله يسلم يمناك ع الكلمات الولائيه*
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*
*في ميزان اعمالك*
*تقبل مروري ..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*
> *ثبتنا الله وإياكم على ولاية امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام ..*
> *واسقانا الله من حوض نبيه وبكف وصيه ابا الحسن علي..*
> *جزيت الف الف خير اخي ..*
> *في ميزان الحسناات يارب..*
> *دمت بحمى الرحمن..*



الاخت شذى
اشكر ردودكم المباركة وبتواصل
كم ادعو لسعادتكم واساله تعالى ان يوفقكم لرضاه

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 247 

قصص ‏الأنبياء للراوندي 286 3- فصل ..... 

عن عمرو بن جبير عن أبيه عن الباقر عليه السلام قال:
بعث النبي صلى الله عليه واله عليا إلى اليمن فانفلت فرس لرجل من أهل اليمن فنفح رجلا فقتله
فأخذه أولياؤه و رفعوه إلى 
علي
فأقام صاحب الفرس البينة أن الفرس انفلت من داره فنفح الرجل برجله فأبطل علي عليه السلام
دم الرجل فجاء أولياء المقتول من اليمن إلى النبي صلى الله عليه واله 
يشكون عليا فيما حكم عليهم فقالوا : 
إن عليا ظلمنا و أبطل دم صاحبنا فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
إن 
عليا عليه السلام
ليس بظلام و لم يخلق علي للظلم و إن الولاية من بعدي لعلي و الحكم حكمه و القول قوله لا يرد حكمه و قوله و ولايته إلا كافر و لا يرضى بحكمه و ولايته إلا مؤمن فلما سمع الناس قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله قالوا:
يا رسول الله رضينا بقول علي عليه السلام و حكمه فقال :
رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله هو توبتكم مما قلتم‏.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على سيد الوصيين وليث المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
*اللهم تقبل توبتنا وحقق مرادنا وسهل آمورنا بحق الوصي علي*

*اخي سيد جلال ،،*
*شكرا لطرحك الرائع والقيَم*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*
*حماك المولى*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

شكرا لاختي شذى 
الله يقضي حوائجك


زينة : 248 


بشارة المصطفى 56 بشارة المصطفى لشيعة المرتضى ..... 

عن ابن عباس قال :
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله لعلي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام ذات يوم و هو في مسجد قبا و الأنصار مجتمعون :

يا علي
أنت أخي و أنا أخوك 
يا علي
أنت وليي و خليفتي و إمام أمتي بعدي والى الله من والاك و عادى الله من عاداك و أبغض من أبغضك و نصر من نصرك و خذل من خذلك
يا علي
أنت زوج ابنتي و أبو ولدي 
يا علي
إنه لما عرج بي إلى السماء عهد إلي ربي فيك ثلاث كلمات فقال: يا محمد فقلت: لبيك ربي و سعديك تباركت و تعاليت فقال :
إن 
عليا
إمام المتقين و قائد الغر المحجلين و يعسوب المؤمنين‏

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على امام المتقين ويعسوب الدين وقائد الغر الى جنات النعيم ابو الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب عليه ازكى الصلاة والتسليم*
*اللهم والي من والاه وعادى من عاداه وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله*
*وثبتنا على ولايته الى قيام يوم الدين* 
*واحشرنا في زمرته مع المؤمنين* 
*كل الشكر لك سيد جلال ع الطرح الولائي العلوي*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه على ماتكتبه هنا من قيَم العبارات*
*وربي يقضي حوائجك بحق قاضيها حلال المشاكل عليه السلام*
*حماك الموولى بعينه التي لاتنام*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 250 

الأمالي ‏للصدوق 367 المجلس الثامن و الخمسون ..... 
عن الأصبغ بن نباتة عن عبد الله بن عباس قال :
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله لعلي عليه السلام : 
يا علي أنت خليفتي على أمتي في حياتي و بعد موتي و أنت مني كشيث من آدم و كسام من نوح و كاسمعيل من إبراهيم و كيوشع من موسى و كشمعون من عيسى
يا علي أنت وصيي و وارثي و غاسل جثتي و أنت الذي تواريني في حفرتي و تؤدي ديني و تنجز عداتي 
يا علي أنت أمير المؤمنين و إمام المسلمين و قائد الغرالمحجلين و يعسوب المتقين 
يا علي أنت زوج سيدة النساء فاطمة ابنتي و أبو سبطي الحسن و الحسين 
يا علي إن الله تبارك و تعالى جعل ذرية كل نبي من صلبه و جعل ذريتي من صلبك
يا علي من أحبك و والاك أحببته و واليته و من أبغضك و عاداك أبغضته و عاديته لأنك مني و أنا منك
يا علي إن الله طهرنا و اصطفانا لم يلتق لنا أبوان على سفاح قط من لدن آدم فلا يحبنا إلا من طابت ولادته
يا علي أبشر بالشهادة فإنك مظلوم بعدي و مقتول فقال
علي عليه السلام :يا رسول الله و ذلك في سلامة من ديني؟
قال:
في سلامة من دينك 
يا علي إنك لن تضل و لم تزل و لولاك لم يعرف حزب الله بعدي .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 251 

بشارةالمصطفى 211 بشارة المصطفى لشيعة المرتضى ..... 

عن إسماعيل بن جابر عن أبي جعفر الباقر عليه السلام في حديث طويل يقول فيه :
إن الله تبارك و تعالى لما أسرى بنبيه قال له : 
يامحمد قد انقضت نبوتك و انقطع أكلك فمن لأمتك من بعدك؟
فقلت :
يا رب إني بلوت خلقك فلم أجد أطوع لي من 

علي بن أبي طالب

فقال الله عز و جل : و لي يا محمد:
فمن لأمتك من بعدك فقلت :
يا رب إني قد بلوت خلقك فلم أجد أحدا أشد حبا لي من 

علي بن أبي طالب 

فقال : و لي يا محمد : 
فأبلغه أنه راية الهدى و إمام أوليائي و نور لمن أطاعني‏.
</B></I>

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على سيد الوصيين وإمام المتقين ومولى الموحدين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
*اللهم والي من والاه وعادِ من عاداه وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله*
*اللهم ثبتنا على ولايته وارزقنا زيارته في الدنيا وشفاعته في الآخرة*
*اخي سيد جلال /*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*وماننحرم من الانوار المطروحه*
*دمت بعين الله*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 253 

بحارالأنوار 38 106 
باب 61- جوامع الأخبار الدالة على ...

عن كتاب الأمالي للصدوق:
ا
لْعَطَّارُ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ يَزِيدَ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عَمِيرَةَ عَنْ أَشْعَثَ بْنِ سَوَّارٍ عَنِ الْأَحْنَفِ بْنِ قَيْسٍ عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ الْغِفَارِيِّ قَالَ:
كُنَّا ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله فِي مَسْجِدِ قبَاءَ وَ نَحْنُ نَفَرٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ إِذ قَالَ:
مَعَاشِرَ أَصْحَابِي يَدْخُلُ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ هَذَا الْبَابِ رَجُلٌ هُوَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَ إِمَامُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ قَالَ : فَنَظَرُوا وَ كُنْتُ فِيمَنْ نَظَرَ فَإِذَا نَحْنُ

 بِعَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه اليلام 

قَدْ طَلَعَ فَقَامَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله فَاسْتَقْبَلَهُ وَ عَانَقَهُ وَ قَبَّلَ مَا بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ وَ جَاءَ بِهِ حَتَّى أَجْلَسَهُ إِلَى جَانِبِهِ ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْنَا بِوَجْهِهِ الْكَرِيمِ فَقَالَ: 
هَذَا إِمَامُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِي 
طَاعَتُهُ طَاعَتِي 
وَ مَعْصِيَتُهُ مَعْصِيَتِي
وَ طَاعَتِي طَاعَةُ اللَّهِ 
وَ مَعْصِيَتِي مَعْصِيَةُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَل‏.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 254 
الأمالي ‏للصدوق 547 المجلس الحادي و الثمانون ...

عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
إن الله تبارك و تعالى أوحى إلي أنه جاعل لي من أمتي أخا و وارثا و خليفة و وصيا فقلت : يا رب من هو ؟ 
فأوحى إلي عز و جل :
يا محمد إنه إمام أمتك و حجتي عليها بعدك فقلت : يا رب من هو ؟ 
فأوحى إلي عز و جل:
يا محمد ذاك من أحبه و يحبني ذاك المجاهد في سبيلي و المقاتل لناكثي عهدي و القاسطين في حكمي و المارقين من ديني ذاك وليي حقا زوج ابنتك و أبو ولدك

 علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام ‏

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم*
*السلام على الامام الهمام السلام على الليث الضرغام علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
*حديث نوراني تقشعر له الآبدان وتهمل له الدموع*
*مااروع ماكُتب هنا لعظمة النبي المصطفى وصهره المرتضى عليهما السلام*
*اللهم اجعلنا من الموالين لوليك المرتضى الطائعين لامرك وامر الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*
*احسنت سيد جلال على الطرح القيَم الرائع*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*
*الله يعطيك العافيه*
*دمت بخير..*

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام على سيد الوصيين وإمام المتقين ومولى الموحدين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
*اللهم والي من والاه وعادِ من عاداه وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله*
*اللهم ثبتنا على ولايته وارزقنا زيارته في الدنيا وشفاعته في الآخرة*



*الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

نور الهدى وشذى الزهراء حياكم الله لمتابعتكم الطيبة










زينة : 255  
الأمالي ‏للصدوق 8 المجلس الثاني .....
عن سلمة بن قيس قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله  
علي عليه السلام  
في السماء السابعة كالشمس بالنهار في الأرض و
في
السماء الدنيا كالقمر بالليل في الأرض أعطى الله
عليا
من الفضل جزءا لو قسم على أهل الأرض لوسعهم 
و أعطاه الله من الفهم جزءا لو قسم على أهل الأرض لوسعهم
شبهت لينه بلين لوط 
و خلقه بخلق يحيى
و زهده بزهد أيوب 
و سخاه بسخاء إبراهيم
و بهجته ببهجة سليمان بن داود
و قوته بقوة داود
له اسم مكتوب على كل حجاب في الجنة بشرني به ربي و كانت له البشارة عندي 
علي 
محمود عند الحق مزكى عند الملائكة و خاصتي و خالصتي و ظاهرتي و مصباحي و جنتي و رفيقي آنسني به ربي فسألت ربي أن لا يقبضه قبلي و سألته أن يقبضه شهيدا بعدي أدخلت الجنة فرأيت حور 
علي
أكثر من ورق الشجر و قصور
علي
كعدد البشر 
علي
مني و أنا من 
علي
من تولى 
عليا
فقد تولاني حب
علي
نعمة و اتباعه فضيلة دان به الملائكة و حفت به الجن الصالحون لم يمش على الأرض ماش بعدي إلا كان هو أكرم منه عزا و فخرا و منهاجا
لم يك فظا عجولا و لا مسترسلا لفساد و لا متعندا 
حملته الأرض فأكرمته
لم يخرج من بطن أنثى بعدي أحد كان أكرم خروجا منه 
و لم ينزل منزلا إلا كان ميمونا
أنزل الله عليه الحكمة و رداه بالفهم تجالسه الملائكة و لا يراها
و لو أوحي إلى أحد بعدي لأوحي إليه 
فزين الله به المحافل
و أكرم به العساكر
و أخصب به البلاد
و أعز به الأجناد 
مثله كمثل بيت الله الحرام يزار و لا يزور
و مثله كمثل القمر إذا طلع أضاء الظلمة 
و مثله كمثل الشمس إذا طلعت أنارت 
وصفه الله في كتابه و مدحه بآياته و وصف فيه آثاره و أجرى منازله 
فهو الكريم حيا و الشهيد ميتا .
وقفة:
الله اكبر ما اجملها من رواية وما احلاه من حديث طوبى لمن تلاه وهنيئا لمن وعاه والفوز لمن اتبعه
اللهم اجعلنا ممن اطاع رسولك صلى الله عليه واله فيما امر من طاعة 
امير المؤمنين عليه السلام
اللهم اجعلنا رضى
لامير المؤمنين عليه السلام  
</B></I>

----------

نسيم الذكريات (04-16-2010)

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
جزيت خير على هذا الطرح القيم وذكرفضائل
الإمام أبو الحسن عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام ..
سيدي الفاضل أجرك على جدتك الزهراء عليها السلام ..
يعطيك العاافية وعساك على القوة ..
دمت في حفظ الله ورعايته ..
أسألك الدعاء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم
السلام على الامام الهمام السلام على سراج الله الثاقب ونوره في المشارق والمغارب علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
*حديث نورانيرائع جداً به انوار محمدية علويه*
*اللهم اجعلنا من الموالين لوليك المرتضى الطائعين لامرك وامر الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*
*اللهم ثبتنا على ولايته يارب العالمين لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا*

*سيد جلال،،*
*كل الشكر لهذا الموضوع الرائع ومايحتويه*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*
*الله يعطيك العافيه*
*دمت بخير..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 256  
الأمالي ‏للصدوق 138 المجلس الثامن و العشرون .....  
عن محمد بن عمارة عن أبيه عن الصادق جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه محمد بن علي عن آبائه الصادقين عليهما السلام قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
إن الله تبارك و تعالى جعل لأخي  
علي بن أبي طالب 
فضائل لا يحصي عددها غيره
فمن
ذكر فضيلة من فضائله مقرا بها غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه و ما تأخر و لو وافى القيامة بذنوب الثقلين 
و من
كتب فضيلة من فضائل  
علي بن أبي طالب   
لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم
و من
ستمع إلى فضيلة من فضائله غفر الله له الذنوب التي اكتسبها بالاستماع 
و من
نظر إلى كتابة في فضائله غفر الله له الذنوب التي اكتسبها بالنظر ثم قال 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله : 
النظر إلى 
علي بن أبي طالب  
عبادة و ذكره عبادة و لا يقبل إيمان عبد إلا بولايته و البراءة من أعدائه .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل
علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له
ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))

زينة : 257 

بشارةالمصطفى 209 بشارة المصطفى لشيعة المرتضى ..... 

قال حدثني الحسن بن علي بن فضال عن
أبي الحسن علي بن موسى الرضا عليه السلام عن أبيه عن آبائه عليهم السلام قال

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله: 

علي 

مني و أنا من 

علي

قاتل الله من قاتل

عليا

لعن الله من خالف 

عليا 

علي

إمام الخليقة بعدي من تقدم على

علي 

فقد تقدم علي و من فارقه فقد فارقني 
و من آثر على 

علي 

فقد آثر علي أنا سلم لمن سالمه و حرب لمن حاربه و ولي لمن والاه و عدو لمن عاداه‏

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل
علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له
ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))

زينة : 258 
قرب ‏الإسناد 14 الجزء الأول من قرب الإسناد لعبد ...

عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه قال وقف النبي صلى الله عليه واله بمعرج ثم قال : 
اللهم إن عبدك موسى دعاك فاستجبت له و ألقيت عليه محبة منك و طلب منك أن تشرح له صدره و تيسر له أمره و تجعل له وزيرا من أهله و تحل العقدة من لسانه و إني أسألك بما سألك به عبدك موسى أن تشرح به صدري و تيسر لي أمري و تجعل لي وزيرا من أهلي 


عليا


أخي

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل
علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له
ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))


زينة : 259 

عيون‏أخبارالرضا(عليه السلام ) 1 280 
28- باب فيما جاء عن الإمام علي بن م........

حدثنا أبو الحسن علي بن عيسى المجاور في مسجد الكوفة قال 

حدثنا إسماعيل بن علي بن رزين ابن أخي دعبل بن علي 

الخزاعي عن أبيه قال 
حدثنا الإمام أبو الحسن علي بن موسى الرضا عليه السلام قال :
حدثني أبي موسى بن جعفر قال
حدثني أبي جعفر بن محمد قال
حدثني أبي محمد بن علي قال
حدثني أبي علي بن الحسين قال 
حدثني أبي الحسين بن علي عن أبيه 

علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام 

قال : إن رسول الله تلا هذه الآية :

لا يَسْتَوِي أَصْحابُ النَّارِ وَ أَصْحابُ الْجَنَّةِ أَصْحابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمُ الْفائِزُونَ 

فقال صلى الله عليه واله :
أصحاب الجنة من أطاعني و سلم

 لعلي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام 

بعدي و أقر بولايته

و

أصحاب النار من سخط الولاية و نقض العهد و قاتله بعدي .

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام على سيد الوصيين وإمام المتقين ومولى الموحدين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
*اللهم والي من والاه وعادِ من عاداه وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله*
*اللهم ثبتنا على ولايته وارزقنا زيارته في الدنيا وشفاعته في الآخرة*



*الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل
علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له
ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))


زينة : 260 

الأمالي ‏للطوسي 58 [2] المجلس الثاني فيه بقية أحاديث ...

عن جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري، قال:
قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه و آله):
يا أيها الناس، اتقوا الله و اسمعوا. 
قالوا : لمن السمع و الطاعة بعدك يا رسول الله ؟ 
قال : 
لأخي و ابن عمي و وصيي

علي بن أبي طالب

قال جابر بن عبد الله :

فعصوه و الله، و خالفوا أمره، و حملوا عليه السيوف.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 261 

بشارةالمصطفى 99 

أخبرنا الشيخ الزاهد أبو محمد الحسن بن الحسين بن بابويه رحمه الله بالري بقراءتي عليه في صفر سنة عشرة و خمسمائة قال أخبرنا الشيخ السعيد أبو جعفر محمد بن الحسن بن علي الطوسي رحمهم الله في رجب سنة خمس و خمسين و أربعمائة قال أخبرنا الشيخ المفيد أبو عبد الله محمد بن محمد بن النعمان الحارثي رضي الله عنه قال أخبرني أبو القاسم جعفر بن محمد قال حدثني أبي عن سعد بن عبد الله عن أحمد بن محمد عن العباس بن معروف عن محمد بن سنان عن طلحة بن زيد عن جعفر بن محمد الصادق عن أبيه عن جده عليه السلام قال : 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
ما قبض الله نبيا حتى أمره أن يوصي إلى أفضل عشيرته من عصبته و أمرني أن أوصي فقلت : 
إلى من يا رب؟ 
فقال : 
أوص يا محمد إلى ابن عمك 

علي بن أبي طالب 

فإني قد أثبته في الكتب السالفة و كتبت فيها أنه وصيك و على ذلك أخذت ميثاق الخلائق و مواثيق أنبيائي و رسلي و أخذت ميثاقهم لي بالربوبية و لك يا محمد بالنبوة و لعلي بالولاية .

</B></I>

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 262 

بحارالأنوار 24 271 باب 63- الآيات الدالة على رفعة شأنه

الرِّضَا  إِنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه واله قَرَأَ :
إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَ الْبَصَرَ وَ الْفُؤادَ كُلُّ أُولئِكَ كانَ عَنْهُ مَسْؤُلًا 
فَسُئِلَ عَنْ ذَلِكَ فَأَشَارَ إِلَى الثَّلَاثَةِ فَقَالَ:
هُمُ السَّمْعُ وَ الْبَصَرُ وَ الْفُؤَادُ وَ سَيُسْأَلُوَن عَنْ وَصِيِّي هَذَا وَ أَشَارَ إِلَى

عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  

ثُمَّ قَالَ :

وَ عِزَّةِ رَبِّي إِنَّ جَمِيعَ أُمَّتِي لَمَوْقُوفُونَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَ مَسْئُولُونَ 

عَنْ وَلَايَتِهِ وَ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُ اللَّهِ وَ قِفُوهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ مَسْؤُلُونَ الْآيَةَ .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على أمير المؤمنين وقائد الغر المحجلين ومولى الثقلين ابو الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
*اللهم ثبتنا على ولايته ولاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا بمحبته واجعله لنا صراطا*
*وارزقنا اللهم في الدنيا شرف زيارته وفي الآخرة شفاعته*
*اللهم والي من والى علي واخذل من خذل علي عليه السلام*

*سيد جلال ..*
*مبارك لك عظيم وجلال هذا الطرح المبارك*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*وتسلم يمناك على ماتكتبه من فضائل المولى ابو الحسن*
*في ميزان اعمالك يارب*
*ولاتنسانا من خالص دعواتك ..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 263 
عيون‏أخبارالرضا () 2 6 
30- باب فيما جاء عن الرضا  من الأخ....

حدثنا حمزة بن محمد بن أحمد بن جعفر بن محمد بن زيد بن علي بن الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب  بقم في رجب سنة تسع و ثلاثين و ثلاثمائة قال حدثني أبي عن ياسر الخادم عن أبي الحسن علي بن موسى الرضا عن أبيه عن آبائه عن 
الحسين بن علي  قال :
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله لعلي  : 

يا علي 

أنت حجة الله و أنت باب الله و أنت الطريق إلى الله و أنت النبأ العظيم و أنت الصراط المستقيم و أنت المثل الأعلى

 يا علي

أنت إمام المسلمين و أمير المؤمنين و خير الوصيين و سيد الصديقين

 يا علي

أنت الفاروق الأعظم و أنت الصديق الأكبر

 يا علي 

أنت خليفتي على أمتي و أنت قاضي ديني و أنت منجز عداتي

 يا علي

أنت المظلوم بعدي 

يا علي 

أنت المفارق بعدي

يا علي

أنت المحجور بعدي أشهد الله تعالى و من حضر من أمتي إن حزبك حزبي و حزبي حزب الله و إن حزب أعدائك حزب الشيطان‏ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل
علي بن أبي طالب
لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له

ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))
زينة : 264 


عيون‏أخبارالرضا( ) 2 13 
30- باب فيما جاء عن الرضا  من الأخ


عن الحسين بن خالد عن الرضا علي بن موسى عن أبيه موسى بن جعفر عن أبيه جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه محمد بن علي عن أبيه علي بن الحسين عن أبيه الحسين بن علي عن
أبيه

 علي بن أبيطالب 

قال : 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله : 
لكل أمة صديق و فاروق و صديق هذه الأمة و فاروقها 

 علي بن أبي طالب  

و إنه سفينة نجاتها و باب حطتها و إنه يوشعها و شمعونها و ذو قرنيها معاشر الناس إن 

 عليا 

خليفة الله و خليفتي عليكم بعدي و إنه لأمير المؤمنين و خير الوصيين من نازعه فقد نازعني و من ظلمه فقد ظلمني و من غالبة فقد غالبني و من بره فقد برني و من جفاة فقد جفاني و من عاداه فقد عاداني و من والاه فقد والاني و ذلك أنه أخي و وزيري و مخلوق من طينتي و كنت أنا و هو نورا واحدا .

----------

شذى الزهراء (04-26-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على سيد الوصيين ومولى المتقين وأمير الموحدين ابو الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام*
*احاديث رائعه جداً ..*
*اللهم ثبتنا على ولاية أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام*
*ورزقنا في الدنيا زيارته وفي الآخرة شفاعته*

*سيد جلال ،،*
*شكرا لماتكتبه يداك من فضائل علوية* 
*الله يعطيك العاافيه*
*في ميزان اعمالك يارب*
*دمت بعين الله ..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل
علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له
ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))

زينة : 265 

ورد هذا الخير وهذه البركة التي لا يعرف قدرها الا من امطرها في هذه المصادر:

بحارالأنوار ج38 112ص باب 61- جوامع الأخبار الدالة على إم
الأمالي‏للطوسي ص 118 [4] المجلس الرابع فيه أحاديث أحمد ب
بشارةالمصطفى 64 بشارة المصطفى لشيعة المرتضى ..... 
كشف‏اليقين 460 المبحث الخامس و الثلاثون في أمر الل
وانا اكتبها من :
كشف‏الغمة 1 383 فصل في ذكر مناقب شتى و أحاديث متفرق

و عن جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري قال:
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
إن جبرئيل عليه السلام نزل علي و قال : 
إن الله يأمرك أن تقوم بتفضيل 
علي بن أبي طالب

خطيبا على أصحابك ليبلغوا من بعدهم ذلك و يأمر جميع الملائكة أن تسمع ما تذكره و الله يوحي إليك : 
يا محمد أن من خالفك في أمره فله النار و من أطاعك فله الجنة
فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه واله مناديا فنادى الصلاة جامعة فاجتمع الناس و خرج حتى علا المنبر فكان أول ما تكلم به : 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ثم قال : 
أيها الناس أنا البشير و أنا النذير و أنا النبي الأمي إني مبلغكم عن الله عز و جل في أمر رجل لحمه من لحمي و دمه من دمي و هو عيبة العلم و هو الذي انتجبه الله من هذه الأمة و اصطفاه و هداه و تولاه و خلقني و إياه و فضلني بالرسالة و فضله بالتبليغ عني و جعلني مدينة العلم و جعله الباب و جعله خازن العلم و المقتبس منه الأحكام و خصه بالوصية و أبان أمره و خوف من عداوته و أزلف من والاه و غفر لشيعته و أمر الناس جميعا بطاعته و إنه عز و جل يقول:
من عاداه فقد عاداني و من والاه فقد والاني و من ناصبه ناصبني و من خالفه خالفني و من عصاه عصاني و من آذاه آذاني و من أبغضه أبغضني و من أحبه أحبني و من أراده أرادني و من كاده كادني و من نصره نصرني يا أيها الناس:
اسمعوا لما أمركم به و أطيعوه فإني أخوفكم عقاب الله يوم تجد كل نفس ما عملت من خير محضرا و ما عملت من سوء تود لو أن بينها و بينه أمدا بعيدا و يحذركم الله نفسه ثم أخذ بيد
 علي عليه السلام
فقال :
معاشر الناس هذا مولى المؤمنين و حجة الله على الخلق أجمعين و المجاهد للكافرين اللهم إني قد بلغت و هم عبادك و أنت قادر على صلاحهم فأصلحهم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين أستغفر الله لي و لكم و نزل 
</B></I>

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل
علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له
ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))

زينة : 266 

بشارةالمصطفى 100 

عن جابر عبد الله بن حزام قال أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله فقلت :
يا رسول الله من وصيك ؟
قال : فأمسك عشرا لا يجيبني ثم قال: يا جابر ألا أخبرك عما سألتني؟ 
فقلت : 
بأبي أنت و أمي أم و الله لقد سكت عني حتى ظننت أنك وجدت علي فقال : 
ما وجدت عليك يا جابر و لكن كنت أنتظر ما يأتيني من السماء فأتاني جبرئيل فقال :
يا محمد إن ربك يقرئك السلام و يقول لك :
إن 
علي بن أبي طالب

وصيك و خليفتك على أهلك و أمتك و الذائد عن حوضك و هو صاحب لوائك يقدمك إلى الجنة فقلت : 
يا نبي الله أرأيت من لا يؤمن بهذا أقتله؟
قال : نعم يا جابر ما وضع هذا الموضع إلا ليتابع عليه فمن تابعه كان معي غدا و من خالفه لم يرد علي الحوض أبدا
</B></I>

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على سيد الوصيين وقائد الغر المحجلين ومولى الثقلين علي بن أبي طالب عليه افضل الصلاة وآزكى التسليم*
*اللهم ثبت قلوبنا على ولايته واهدنا على الصراط المستقيم*
*سيد جلال ،،*
*تسلم يمناك على ماكتبته من فضائل علوية*
*الله يعطيك الف عآافيه*
*وفي ميزان الاعمال*
*تحياآتي*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الاخت المؤمنة
شذى الزهراء
اشكر جميع ردودكم ومتابعاتكم
وفقتم يارب لكل امنية تتمنوها للدنيا والاخرة

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل
علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له
ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))

زينة : 267 
ورد الحديث المبارك في :
**بحارالأنوار 33 325 باب 22- باب إخبار النبي ص بقتال الخ
َ**بحارالأنوار 38 115 باب 61- جوامع الأخبار الدالة على إم
**إرشادالقلوب 2 255 في فضائله من طريق أهل البيت ع .....
**الأمالي‏للطوسي 200 [7] المجلس السابع فيه بقية أحاديث ا
وانا انقله من :
**كشف‏الغمة 1 394 فصل في ذكر مناقب شتى و أحاديث متفرق

*عن زيد بن علي عن آبائه عليهم السلام عن* 
*أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام* 
*قال قال* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله*
* يا علي*
* : إن الله تبارك و تعالى أمرني أن أتخذك أخا و وصيا فأنت أخي و وصيي و خليفتي على أهلي في حياتي و بعد موتي ؛* 
*من** تبعك فقد تبعني و*
*من** تخلف عنك فقد تخلف عني و* 
*من** كفر بك فقد كفر بي و*
*من** ظلمك فقد ظلمني*
*يا علي*
* : أنا منك و أنت مني* 
*يا علي*
* : لو لا أنت ما قوتل أهل النهر قال : فقلت :* 
*يا رسول الله** و من أهل النهر ؟*
* قال : قوم يمرقون من الإسلام كما يمرق السهم من الرمية .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام على مولى الثقلين وسيد الوصيين ومولى الموحدين أبا الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب عليه افضل الصلاة وآزكى التسليم*
*اللهم ثبت قلوبنا على ولايته ووارزقنا زيارته في الدنيا وشفاعته في الاخرة*

*سيد جلال ..*
*اشكر لك هذا الطرح العلوي الرائع*
*بوركت وبورك قلمك الولائي*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*
*دمت بعين الله ..*

*لاتنسانآ من دعائك ..،*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل


علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام


لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له


ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))

زينة : 268 
ورد الحديث المبارك في :

***بحارالأنوار 38 115 باب 61- جوامع الأخبار الدالة على ...*
***الأمالي‏للطوسي 223 [8] المجلس الثامن فيه بقية أحاديث ا...*
***بشارةالمصطفى 109 بشارة المصطفى لشيعة المرتضى .....* 
*وسانقل نص الرواية من كتاب :*
***التحصين‏لابن‏طاوس 624 21- الباب فيما نذكره من قول النبي ...*

*فقال ما هذا لفظه أبو بكر محمد بن عمر الجعابي قال حدثنا أبو الحسن علي بن سعيد المقري قال حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن أبي هاشم قال حدثنا يحيى بن الحسين عن سعد بن طريف عن الأصبغ بن نباتة عن سلمان الفارسي قال :*
*سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله يقول :* 
*يا معاشر المهاجرين و الأنصار أ لا أدلكم على ما إن تمسكتم به لم تضلوا بعدي أبدا ؟ قالوا : بلى* *يا رسول الله* *قال: هذا* 

*علي*

*أخي و وزيري و وارثي و خليفتي و إمامكم فأحبوه لمحبتي و أكرموه لكرامتي فإن جبرئيل أمرني أن أقول لكم ما قلت .*

</B></I>

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام على سيد الوصيين وامام المتقين ونور السموات والارضين أبا الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب عليه افضل الصلاة وآزكى التسليم
اللهم ثبت قلوبنا على ولايته ووارزقنا زيارته في الدنيا وشفاعته في الاخرة*

*اخي سيد جلال ،،*
*شكرا لما كتبته من فضيلة في حق المولى ابو الحسن عليه السلام*
*أحسنت وجزاك الله خيراً*
*الله يعطيك العافيه*
*موفق بإّذن الله*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل
علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له
ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))

زينة : 269 
ورد الحديث المبارك في :

** بحارالأنوار 38 115 باب 61- جوامع الأخبار الدالة على إم...
** بحارالأنوار 39 281 باب 87- حبه و بغضه صلوات الله عليه 
** الأمالي‏للطوسي 249 [9] المجلس التاسع فيه بقية أحاديث ا..

وسانقل نص الرواية من كتاب :

** بشارةالمصطفى 121 بشارة المصطفى لشيعة المرتضى ..... 

أخبرنا الشيخ المفيد أبو علي الحسن بن محمد بن الحسن الطوسي بقراءتي عليه في شهر رمضان سنة إحدى عشرة و خمسمائة بمشهد مولانا أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام عن أبيه قال أخبرني أبو عمر عبد الواحد بن محمد بن مهدي قال أخبرنا أبو العباس أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد بن عقدة قال حدثنا الحسن بن علي بن عفان قال حدثنا الحسن يعني عطية قال حدثنا سعاد عن عبد الله بن بريدة عن أبيه قال :
بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله إلى علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام و خالد بن الوليد كل واحد منهما وحده و جمعهما فقال:
إذا اجتمعتما فعليكم
بعلي
قال فأخذنا يمينا و يسارا قال فأخذ علي عليه السلام فأبعد فأصاب شيئا فأخذ جارية من الخمس قال بريدة :
و كنت أشد الناس بغضا
لعلي بن أبي طالب 
و قد علم ذلك خالد بن عبد الواحد فأتى رجل خالدا فأخبره أنه أخذ جارية من الخمس فقال :
ما هذا ثم جاء آخر ثم تتابعت الأخبار على ذلك فدعاني خالد فقال :
يا بريدة قد عرفت الذي صنع فانطلق بكتابي هذا إلى رسول الله فأخبره و كتب إليه فانطلقت بكتابه حتى دخلت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله فأخذ 
صلى الله عليه واله الكتاب فأمسكه بشماله و كان كما قال الله عز و جل : 
لا يكتب و لا يقرأ و كنت رجلا إذا تكلمت تطأطأت رأسي حتى أفرغ من حاجتي فتكلمت فوقعت في علي حتى فرغت ثم رفعت رأسي فرأيت
رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله قد غضب غضبا لم أره يغضب مثله قط إلا يوم قريظة و النضير فنظر إلي فقال : يا بريدة إن
عليا
وليكم بعدي فأحب 
عليا
فإنما يفعل ما يؤمر به قال : فقمت و ما أحد من الناس أحب إلي منه و قال عبد الله بن عطا : حدثت أنا حرب بن سويد بن غفلة فقال : كتمك عبيد الله بن بريدة بعض الحديث إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله قال له :
أنافقت بعدي يا بريدة!!! .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل
علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له
ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))

زينة : 269 
ورد الحديث المبارك في :

** بحارالأنوار 38 115 باب 61- جوامع الأخبار الدالة على إم...
** بحارالأنوار 39 281 باب 87- حبه و بغضه صلوات الله عليه 
** الأمالي‏للطوسي 249 [9] المجلس التاسع فيه بقية أحاديث ا..

وسانقل نص الرواية من كتاب :

** بشارةالمصطفى 121 بشارة المصطفى لشيعة المرتضى ..... 

أخبرنا الشيخ المفيد أبو علي الحسن بن محمد بن الحسن الطوسي بقراءتي عليه في شهر رمضان سنة إحدى عشرة و خمسمائة بمشهد مولانا أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام عن أبيه قال أخبرني أبو عمر عبد الواحد بن محمد بن مهدي قال أخبرنا أبو العباس أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد بن عقدة قال حدثنا الحسن بن علي بن عفان قال حدثنا الحسن يعني عطية قال حدثنا سعاد عن عبد الله بن بريدة عن أبيه قال :
بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله إلى علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام و خالد بن الوليد كل واحد منهما وحده و جمعهما فقال:
إذا اجتمعتما فعليكم
بعلي
قال فأخذنا يمينا و يسارا قال فأخذ علي عليه السلام فأبعد فأصاب شيئا فأخذ جارية من الخمس قال بريدة :
و كنت أشد الناس بغضا
لعلي بن أبي طالب 
و قد علم ذلك خالد بن عبد الواحد فأتى رجل خالدا فأخبره أنه أخذ جارية من الخمس فقال :
ما هذا ثم جاء آخر ثم تتابعت الأخبار على ذلك فدعاني خالد فقال :
يا بريدة قد عرفت الذي صنع فانطلق بكتابي هذا إلى رسول الله فأخبره و كتب إليه فانطلقت بكتابه حتى دخلت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله فأخذ 
صلى الله عليه واله الكتاب فأمسكه بشماله و كان كما قال الله عز و جل : 
لا يكتب و لا يقرأ و كنت رجلا إذا تكلمت تطأطأت رأسي حتى أفرغ من حاجتي فتكلمت فوقعت في علي حتى فرغت ثم رفعت رأسي فرأيت
رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله قد غضب غضبا لم أره يغضب مثله قط إلا يوم قريظة و النضير فنظر إلي فقال : يا بريدة إن
عليا
وليكم بعدي فأحب 
عليا
فإنما يفعل ما يؤمر به قال : فقمت و ما أحد من الناس أحب إلي منه و قال عبد الله بن عطا : حدثت أنا حرب بن سويد بن غفلة فقال : كتمك عبيد الله بن بريدة بعض الحديث إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله قال له :
أنافقت بعدي يا بريدة!!! .

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-06-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام على اسد الله الغالب ونوره في المشارق والمغارب أبا الحسن والحسين أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه افضل الصلاة وآزكى التسليم
اللهم ثبت قلوبنا على ولايته ووارزقنا زيارته في الدنيا وشفاعته في الاخرة

اخي سيد جلال ،،*
*سلِمت يمناك ع الطرح الولائي*
*أحسنت وجزاك الله خيراً*
*الله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل
علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له
ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))

زينة : 270 
ورد الحديث المبارك في :

بحارالأنوار 38 116 باب 61- جوامع الأخبار الدالة على إم...
بحارالأنوار 40 55 باب 91- جوامع مناقبه صلوات الله علي...
الأمالي‏للطوسي 245 [9] المجلس التاسع فيه بقية أحاديث ا
التحصين‏لابن‏طاوس 618 15- الباب فيما نذكره من قول ...
كشف‏الغمة 1 396 فصل في ذكر مناقب شتى و أحاديث متفرق
تأويل‏الآيات‏الظاهرة 831 سورة الإخلاص ..... 

و هو ما رواه صاحب كتاب الواحدة أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن جمهور رحمه الله ...عن أبي ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه قال:
كنت جالسا عند النبي صلى الله عليه واله ذات يوم في منزل أم سلمة و 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله يحدثني و أنا أسمع إذ دخل

علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام 

فأشرق وجهه نورا فرحا بأخيه و ابن عمه ثم ضمه إليه و قبل بين عينيه ثم التفت إلي فقال : 
يا أبا ذر أتعرف هذا الداخل علينا حق معرفته ؟
قال أبو ذر : 
فقلت يا رسول الله هذا أخوك و ابن عمك و زوج فاطمة البتول و
أبو الحسن و الحسين سيدي شباب أهل الجنة فقال
رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله : 

يا أبا ذر هذا الإمام الأزهر و رمح الله الأطول و باب الله الأكبر فمن أراد الله فليدخل الباب
يا أبا ذرهذا القائم بقسط الله و الذاب عن حريم الله و الناصر لدين الله و حجة الله على خلقه إن الله عز و جل لم يزل يحتج به على خلقه في الأمم كل أمة يبعث فيها نبيا 

يا أبا ذر إن الله عز و جل جعل على كل ركن من أركان عرشه سبعين ألف ملك ليس لهم تسبيح و لا عبادة إلا الدعاء 
لعلي 

و شيعته و الدعاء على أعدائه

يا أبا ذر لو لا 

علي

ما بان حق من باطل و لا مؤمن من كافر و لا عبد الله لأنه ضرب رءوس المشركين حتى أسلموا و عبد الله و لو لا ذلك لم يكن ثواب و لا عقاب و لا يستره من الله ستر و لا تحجبه من الله حجاب و هو الحجاب و الستر ثم قرأ 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله 
شَرَعَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ ما وَصَّى بِهِ نُوحاً وَ الَّذِي أَوْحَيْنا إِلَيْكَ وَ ما وَصَّيْنا بِهِ إِبْراهِيمَ وَ مُوسى‏ وَ عِيسى‏ أَنْ أَقِيمُوا الدِّينَ وَ لا تَتَفَرَّقُوا فِيهِ كَبُرَ عَلَى الْمُشْرِكِينَ ما تَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَيْهِ اللَّهُ يَجْتَبِي إِلَيْهِ مَنْ يَشاءُ وَ يَهْدِي إِلَيْهِ مَنْ يُنِيبُ 
يا أبا ذر إن الله تبارك و تعالى تفرد بملكه و وحدانيته و فردانيته في وحدانيته فعرف عباده المخلصين لنفسه و أباح لهم جنته فمن أراد أن يهديه عرفه ولايته و من أراد أن يطمس على قلبه أمسك عنه معرفته

يا أبا ذر هذا راية الهدى و كلمة التقوى و العروة الوثقى و إمام المتقين و ضياء أوليائي و نور من أطاعني و هو الكلمة التي ألزمها الله المتقين فمن أحبه كان مؤمنا و من أبغضه كان كافرا و من ترك ولايته كان ضالا مضلا و من جحد ولايته كان مشركا

يا أبا ذر يؤتى بجاحد ولاية علي يوم القيامة أصم أعمى أبكم فيكبكب في ظلمات القيامة و في عنقه طوق من نار و لذلك الطوق ثلاثمائة شعبة على كل شعبة منها شيطان يتفل في وجهه و يكلح في جوف قبره إلى النار 
قال أبو ذر فقلت :
زدني بأبي أنت و أمي يا رسول الله فقال:
نعم إنه لما عرج بي إلى السماء فصرت إلى سماء الدنيا أذن ملك من الملائكة و أقام الصلاة فأخذ بيدي جبرئيل فقدمني و قال لي : 
يا محمد صل بسبعين صفا من الملائكة طول الصف ما بين المشرق و المغرب لا يعلم عددهم إلا الله الذي خلقهم عز و جل فلما قضيت الصلاة أقبل إلي شرذمة من الملائكة يسلمون علي و يقولون لنا إليك حاجة فظننت أنهم يسألوني الشفاعة لأن الله عز و جل فضلني بالحوض و الشفاعة على جميع الأنبياء فقلت: ما حاجتكم ملائكة ربي ؟
قالوا: إذا رجعت إلى الأرض فأقرئ 
عليا
منا السلام و أعلمه بأنا قد طال شوقنا إليه فقلت: 
ملائكة ربي تعرفوننا حق معرفتنا فقالوا:

يا رسول الله و لم لا نعرفكم و أنتم أول خلق خلقه الله من نور 
خلقكم الله أشباح نور من نور في نور من نور .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل
علي بن أبي طالب 
لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له
ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))

زينة : 271 
ورد الحديث المبارك في :

**بحارالأنوار 38 117 باب 61- جوامع الأخبار الدالة على إم....

**أعيان الشيعة للامين ج 10 ص 177 :
قال الشيخ في الامالي : حدثنا ابو منصور السكري حدثنا جدي علي بن عمر حدثنا ابو الفضل عبد الله بن احمد بن العباس حدثنا مهنا بن يحيى حدثنا عبد الرزاق عن ابيه عن مسافر بن مسعود قال ليلة الجن
قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله : 
يا ابن مسعود نعيت الي نفسي !
فقلت : استخلف يا رسول الله !
قال من ؟
قلت فلان ! 
فاعرض عني ثم قال : يا ابن مسعود نعيت الي نفسي !
قلت : استخلف ! 
قال من ؟ 
قلت 
عليا ! 
قال :
اما انهم ان اطاعوه دخلوا الجنة أجمعون أكتعون .

**أمالي الطوسي ص 307 :
أحاديث أبي منصور السنكري 617 / 64 - حدثنا أبو منصور السكري ، قال : حدثنا جدي علي بن عمر ، قال : حدثنا أبو الفضل عبد الله بن أحمد بن العباس ، قال : حدثنا مهنا بن يحيى ، قال : حدثنا عبد الرزاق ، عن أبيه ، عن مينا ، عن ابن مسعود ، قال : 
ليلة الجن قال لي رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) : 
يا بن مسعود ، نعيت إلي نفسي . فقلت : استخلف ، يا رسول الله . قال : من ؟ قلت :
أبا بكر . فاعرض عني ثم قال : يا بن مسعود ، نعيت إلي نفسي . قلت : استخلف . قال : من ؟ 
قلت : عمر . فأعرض عني ، ثم قال : 
يا بن مسعود ، نعيت إلي نفسي . قلت : استخلف . قال : من ؟
قلت
عليا 
. قال : أما إنهم إن أطاعوه دخلوا الجنة أجمعون أكتعون .

كتاب‏العين ج : 1 ص : 195

كتع: الكتع: من أولاد الثعالب و هو أردؤها. 
و يجمع: كتعان. 
و رجل كتع: لئيم. 
و قوم كتعون و أكتع: حرف يوصل به أجمع تقوية له (ليست له عربية) و مؤنثه كتعاء. 
تقول: جمعاء كتعاء، و جمع كتع و أجمعون أكتعون، كل هذا توكيد. 

لسان‏العرب ج : 8 ص : 305 

كتع: الكُتَعُ: ولد الثعْلب، و قيل أَرْدَأُ ولدِ الثعلب، و جمعه كِتْعانٌ. 
و الكُتَعُ: الذِّئبُ، بلغة أَهل اليمن. 
و رجال كَتِعونَ، و لا يكسَّر. 
و أَكْتَعُ: رِدْفٌ لأَجْمَعَ، لا يفرد منه و لا يكسَّر، و الأُنثى كَتْعاءُ، و هي تكسَّر على كُتْعٍ و لا تُسَلَّمُ، و قيل: أَكْتَعُ كأَجْمَعَ لس بِرِدْفٍ و هو نادر؛ قال عثمان بن مظعون:
و رأَيت المالَ جَمْعاً كَتْعاً، و اشتريت هذه الدار جَمْعاءَ كَتْعاءَ، و رأَيت إِخوانَكِ جُمَعَ كُتَعَ، و رأَيت القوم أَجمعين أَكْتَعِين أَبْصَعِينَ أَبتعين، تُوكَّدُ الكلمة بهذه التواكِيدِ كلها، و لا يُقَدَّمُ كُتَعُ على جُمَعَ في التأْكيد، و لا يفرد لأَنه إِتباع له، و يقال إِنه مأْخوذ من قولهم: أَتى عليه حَوْلٌ كَتِيعٌ أَي تام‏

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*سلام الله على صراط الله ونور الله وحجة الله وولي الله ابا الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب عليه افضل الصلاة وآزكى السلام*
*أحاديث كلها نور في نور من نور*
*ربي يرزقنا في الدنيا زيارة أمير المؤمنين وفي الآخرة شفاعته*

*سيد جلال /*
*شكراً اخي لهذا الطرح الولائي الرائع*
*ربي يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*وفي ميزان اعمالك يارب*
*دمت بعين الله*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل
علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له
ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))


زينة : 272 

الأمالي ‏للطوسي 364 
[13] المجلس الثالث عشر فيه بقية أحا....

و بهذا الإسناد، عن علي (عليه السلام)، 
عن النبي (صلى الله عليه و آله) أنه تلا هذه الآية :

«فَأُولئِكَ أَصْحابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيها خالِدُونَ»

قيل : يا رسول الله من أصحاب النار؟ 
قال : من قاتل عليا بعدي، أولئك هم أصحاب النار مع الكفار فقد كفروا بالحق لما جاءهم، 
ألا و إن عليا مني فمن حاربه فقد حاربني و أسخط ربي،
ثم دعا عليا (عليه السلام) فقال :

يا علي حربك حربي، و سلمك سلمي، و أنت العلم فيما بيني و بين أمتي بعدي.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
سلام الله على صراط الله ونور الله وحجة الله وولي الله ابا الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب عليه افضل الصلاة وآزكى السلام*
*اللهم وال من والاه وعادي من عاداه وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله*
*ربي ثبتنا على ولاية ابو الحسن علي عليه السلام*
*وارزقنا في الدنيا زيارته وفي الآخرة شفاعته*

*سيد جلال ..*
*شكراً لجميل ماتكتب من عبارات علويه*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*وفي ميزان الاعمال*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل
علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له
ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))


زينة : 273 
لقد ورد في كتاب :

إرشادالقلوب 2 256 في فضائله من طريق أهل البيت ع .....
بحارالأنوار 38 117 باب 61- جوامع الأخبار الدالة على إم......

وانقل النص عن كتاب :

الأمالي ‏للطوسي 410 [14] المجلس الرابع عشر فيه بقية أخب
عن المفضل، عن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام)، قال :
إن الله (تعالى) جعل 
عليا(عليه السلام)
علما بينه و بين خلقه ، ليس بينهم علم غيره ، 
فمن أقر بولايته كان مؤمنا،
ومن جحده كان كافرا، 
و من جهله كان ضالا، 
و من نصب معه كان مشركا،
و من جاء بولايته دخل الجنة، 
و من أنكرها دخل النار.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
احبائي لا اتصور ان هناك موضوع اهم من زينة المجالس 
والحمد لله انا اكتبه في مواقع كثيرة حدود السنة 
فاي موقع من المواقع ان لم يثبت الموضوع هذا لم اواصل فيه كتابة هذا الموضوع لضيق الوقت في البحث عنه ولكم الاجر والثواب.

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل


علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له
ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))




زينة : 274 

الأمالي‏ للطوسي 418 
[14] المجلس الرابع عشر فيه بقية أخب
في سند طويل عن جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري، قال :
خطبنا النبي (*صلى الله عليه و آله*) فقال في خطبته :
من آمن بي و صدقني فليتول
عليا
من بعدي، فإن ولايته ولايتي، و ولايتي ولاية الله، أمر عهده إلي ربي و أمرني أن أبلغكموه، ألا هل بلغت؟
فقالوا :
نشهد أنك قد بلغت. قال (*صلى الله عليه و آله*) :
أما إنكم تقولون نشهد أنك قد بلغت، و إن منكم لمن ينازعه حقه، و يحمل الناس على كتفه. قالوا :
يا رسول الله، سمهم لنا. قال (*صلى الله عليه و آله*) :
أمرت بالإعراض عنهم ، و كفى بالمرء منكم ما يجد 
لعلي
في نفسه .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام على سيد السادة وأمام القاده اسد الله الغالب ابا الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب عليه افضل الصلاة وآزكى السلام
اللهم وال من والاه وعادي من عاداه وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله*
*اللهم اجعلنا من المتمسكين بولايته ولاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا بولايته*

*سيد جلال /*
*شكراً لقلمكِ الولائي في طرحه*
*الله يعطيك الف عااافيه*
*وجزاك الله خيراً*
*دمت بعين الله*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الاخت شذى 
ان امكن احتراما لامير المؤمنين عليه السلام ان يثبت هذا الموضوع بصورة دائمة واجركم على امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل
علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له
ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))

زينة : 277 

لقد وردت هذه الزينة المباركة في : 

** بحارالأنوار 22 476 باب 1- وصيته ص عند قرب وفاته و فيه 
**َبحارالأنوار 38 118 باب 61- جوامع الأخبار الدالة على إم
**بحارالأنوار 89 80 باب 8- أن للقرآن ظهرا و بطنا و أن ع
**الأمالي‏للطوسي 478 [17] المجلس السابع عشر من روايات أب

وانقلها لكم عن :

كشف‏الغمة 1 408 فصل في ذكر مناقب شتى و أحاديث متفرق

قال أبو ثابت مولى أبي ذر رحمه الله يقول :
سمعت أم سلمة رضي الله عنها تقول :
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله في مرضه الذي قبض فيه يقول : 
((و قد امتلأت الحجرة من أصحابه)): 
أيها الناس يوشك أن أقبض قبضا سريعا فينطلق بي و قد قدمت إليكم القول معذرة إليكم ألا و إني مخلف فيكم 
كتاب الله ربي عز و جل و عترتي أهل بيتي 
ثم
أخذ بيد علي عليه السلام فرفعها فقال : 
هذا
علي مع القرآن و القرآن مع علي
خليفتان نصيران لا يفترقان حتى يردا علي الحوض فأسألها ما ذا خلفت فيهما .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل
* 
علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

* 
لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له*

* 
ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))*

*زينة : 293*

* 
الألفين 289 الستون .....*

*قوله تعالى:*

*اهْدِنَا الصِّراطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ صِراطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَ لَا الضَّالِّينَ*
*دلت هذه الآية على أن هذه طريقة الهداية*
*و المهتدي هو الذي على هذه الطريقة* 
*فالإمام يهدي إليها لأنه هاد لما بينا في قوله تعالى:*

*إِنَّما أَنْتَ مُنْذِرٌ وَ لِكُلِّ قَوْمٍ هاد*
*ٍ*
*و الإمام لا يهديه غيره بعد النبي صلى الله عليه واله لما بينا في قوله :*

*أفَمَنْ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ أَحَقُّ أَنْ يُتَّبَعَ أَمَّنْ لا يَهِدِّي إِلَّا أَنْ يُهْدى فَما لَكُمْ كَيْفَ تَحْكُمُونَ*

*فيلزم أن يكون الإمام على هذه الطريقة* 
*و إلا لكان له هاد آخر لأن الهادي قولا و فعلا و أمرا و إلزاما بحيث لا يخرج عن هذه الطريقة هو المعصوم بالضرورة*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 294

حارالأنوار 24 42 باب 28- أن الحسنة و الحسنى الولاية 

عن كنز جامع الفوائد و تأويل الآيات الظاهرة:

عَنْ أَبِي الْجَارُودِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْجَدَلِيِّ قَالَ :
قَالَ لِي أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام :
أَ لَا أُخْبِرُكَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ الَّتِي مَنْ جَاءَ بِهَا أَمِنَ مِنْ فَزَعِ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ وَ السَّيِّئَةُ الَّتِي مَنْ جَاءَ بِهَا كُبَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ قُلْتُ بَلَى يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ قَالَ الْحَسَنَةُ حُبُّنَا أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَ السَّيِّئَةُ بُغْضُنَا أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ .

بحارالأنوار 39 292 باب 87- حبه و بغضه صلوات الله عليه 
93- عن تفسير فرات بن إبراهيم:

عَنْ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ لِي يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ أَ لَا أُخْبِرُكَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ الَّتِي مَنْ جَاءَ بِهَا أَمِنَ مِنْ فَزَعِ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ حُبُّنَا أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ أَ لَا أُخْبِرُكَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ الَّتِي مَنْ جَاءَ بِهَا أَكَبَّهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَلَى وَجْهِهِ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ بُغْضُنَا أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ ثُمَّ تَلَا أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام مَنْ جاءَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ فَلَهُ خَيْرٌ مِنْها وَ هُمْ مِنْ فَزَعٍ يَوْمَئِذٍ آمِنُونَ وَ مَنْ جاءَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ فَكُبَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ فِي النَّارِ هَلْ تُجْزَوْنَ إِلَّا ما كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ‏ .

تأويل‏الآيات‏الظاهرة 403 سورة النمل و ما فيها من الآيات في ا

عن أبي عبد الله الجدلي قال قال لي أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام أ لا أخبرك بالحسنة التي من جاء بها أمن من فزع يوم القيامة و السيئة التي من جاء بها كب على وجهه في نار جهنم قلت بلى يا أمير المؤمنين قال الحسنة حبنا أهل البيت و السيئة بغضنا أهل البيت .

شواهدالتنزيل 1 552 و من سورة النمل ..... 

فرات بن إبراهيم الكوفي قال حدثني جعفر بن محمد الفزاري قال حدثنا علي بن الحسن بن فضال، عن العباس بن عامر القصباني، عن الربيع بن محمد بن عمرو بن حسان المسلي الأصم عن فضيل الرسان عن أبي داود السبيعي قال أخبرني أبو عبد الله الجدلي عن علي قال قال لي يا [أ] با عبد الله أ لا أخبرك بالحسنة التي من جاء بها أمن من فزع يوم القيامة [هي‏] حبنا أهل البيت، أ لا أخبرك بالسيئة التي من جاء بها أكبه الله على وجهه في نار جهنم [هي‏] بغضنا أهل البيت. ثم تلا أمير المؤمنين وَ مَنْ جاءَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ فَكُبَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ فِي النَّار

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

(((و من كتب فضيلة من فضائل
*علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
*لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له*
*ما بقي لتلك الكتابة رسم)))*

*زينة : 295*

الألفين 295 الثامن و السبعون ..... *النبوة لطف خاص و الإمامة لطف عام لقوله تعالى إِنَّما أَنْتَ مُنْذِرٌ وَ لِكُلِّ قَوْمٍ هادٍ و لا شك أن الاحتياج إلى الهداية دائم بخلاف الإنذار و هي أولى بوجه اللطفية و قد بين أن وجه لطف النبوة هي العصمة فيكون أولى بالإمام.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على المولى ابو الحسن علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
*سيد جلال ،،*
*كل الشكر لك على ماتطرحه من فضائل علوويه*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*في ميزان اعمالك*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

شكرا للاخت شذى







زينة : 299

*بحارالأنوار 38 109 باب 61- جوامع الأخبار الدالة على إم*

*عن كتاب الأمالي للصدوق‏:*

*عَنْ أَبِي الْحَسَنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُوسَى الرِّضَا عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ آبَائِهِ عليهم السلام قَالَ:*
*قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** :*
*عَلِيٌّ** مِنِّي وَ أَنَا مِنْ* *عَلِيٍّ*
*قَاتَلَ اللَّهُ مَنْ قَاتَلَ* *عَلِيّاً*
*لَعَنَ اللَّهُ مَنْ خَالَفَ* *عَلِيّاً* 
*عَلِيٌّ** إِمَامُ الْخَلِيقَةِ بَعْدِي مَنْ تَقَدَّمَ* *عَلِيّاً* *فَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ عَلَيَّ وَ مَنْ فَارَقَهُ فَقَدْ فَارَقَنِي وَ مَنْ آثَرَ عَلَيْهِ فَقَدْ آثَرَ عَلَيَّ أَنَا سِلْمٌ لِمَنْ سَالَمَهُ وَ حَرْبٌ لِمَنْ حَارَبَهُ وَ وَلِيٌّ لِمَنْ وَالَاهُ وَ عَدُوٌّ لِمَنْ عَادَاهُ .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على سيد الوصيين وإمام المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه افضل الصلاة وآزكى التسليم..*
*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاداه وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله..*

*سيد جلال ،،*
*شكراً لما تخطته يمناك من كلماآت نورانيه*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*وجزاك الله خيراً*
*تحياآتي لك..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 300

بشارةالمصطفى 141 بشارة المصطفى لشيعة المرتضى ..... 
وعن بحارالأنوار 32 601 باب 12- باب جمل ما وقع بصفين من الم

عن كتاب بشارة المصطفى‏:
عَنْ أَبَانِ بْنِ تَغْلِبَ عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ مَوْلَى عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبَّاسٍ عَنْ
عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ عَقِمَتِ‏ النِّسَاءُ أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِمِثْلِ
أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام
مَا كَشَفَتِ النِّسَاءُ ذُيُولَهُنَّ عَنْ مِثْلِهِ لَا وَ اللَّهِ 
مَا رَأَيْتُ فَارِساً مُحْدَثاً يُوزَنُ بِهِ لَرَأَيْتُهُ يَوْماً وَ نَحْنُ مَعَهُ بِصِفِّينَ وَ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ عِمَامَةٌ سَوْدَاءُ وَ كَأَنَّ عَيْنَيْهِ سِرَاجَا سَلِيطٍ يَتَوَقَّدَانِ مِنْ تَحْتِهِمَا يَقِفُ عَلَى شِرْذِمَةٍ شِرْذِمَةٍ يَحُضُّهُمْ حَتَّى انْتَهَى إِلَى نَفَرٍ أَنَا فِيهِمْ وَ طَلَعَتْ خَيْلٌ لِمُعَاوِيَةَ تُدْعَى بِالْكَتِيبَةِ الشَّهْبَاءِ عَشَرَةُ آلَافِ دَارِعٍ عَلَى عَشَرَةِ آلَافِ أَشْهَبَ فَاقْشَعَرَّ النَّاسُ لَهَا لَمَّا رَأَوْهَا وَ انْحَازَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ فَقَالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام فِيمَ النَّخَعُ وَ الْخَنَعُ يَا أَهْلَ الْعِرَاقِ هَلْ هِيَ إِلَّا أَشْخَاصٌ مَاثِلَةٌ فِيهَا قُلُوبٌ طَائِرَةٌ لَوْ مَسَّهَا سُيُوفُ قُلُوبِ أَهْلِ الْحَقِّ لَرَأَيْتُمُوهَا كَجَرَادٍ بِقِيعَةٍ سَفَّتْهُ الرِّيحُ فِي يَوْمٍ عَاصِفٍ أَلَا فَاسْتَشْعِرُوا الْخَشْيَةَ وَ تَجَلْبَبُوا السَّكِينَةَ وَ ادْرَعُوا الصَّبْرَ وَ غُضُّوا الْأَصْوَاتَ وَ قَلْقِلُوا الْأَسْيَافَ فِي الْأَغْمَادِ قَبْلَ السَّلَّةِ وَ انْظُرُوا الشَّزْرَ وَ اطْعُنُوا الْوَجْرَ وَ كَافِحُوا بِالظُّبَى وَ صِلُوا السُّيُوفَ بِالخُطَى وَ النِّبَالَ بِالرِّمَاحِ وَ عَاوِدُوا الْكَرَّ وَ اسْتَحْيُوا مِنَ الْفَرِّ فَإِنَّهُ عَارٌ فِي الْأَعْقَابِ وَ نَارٌ يَوْمَ الْحِسَابِ وَ طِيبُوا عَنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ نَفْساً وَ امْشُوا إِلَى الْمَوْتِ مَشْيَةً سُجُحاً فَإِنَّكُمْ بِعَيْنِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ مَعَ أَخِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ص وَ عَلَيْكُمْ بِهَذَا السُّرَادِقِ الْأَدْلَمِ وَ الرِّوَاقِ الْمُظْلِمِ فَاضْرِبُوا ثَبَجَهُ فَإِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ رَاقِدٌ فِي كِسْرِهِ نَافِجٌ حِضْنَيْهِ مُفْتَرِشٌ ذِرَاعَيْهِ قَدْ قَدَّمَ لِلْوَثْبَةِ يَداً وَ أَخَّرَ لِلنُّكُوصِ رِجْلًا فَصَمْداً صَمْداً حَتَّى يَنْجَلِيَ لَكُمْ عَمُودُ الْحَقِّ وَ أَنْتُمُ الْأَعْلَوْنَ وَ اللَّهُ مَعَكُمْ وَ لَنْ يَتِرَكُمْ أَعْمالَكُمْ هَا أَنَا شَادٌّ فَشُدُّوا بِسْمِ اللَّهِ حم لَا يُنْصَرُونَ ثُمَّ حَمَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ وَ عَلَى ذُرِّيَّتِهِ حَمْلَتَهُ وَ تَبِعَهُ خُوَيْلَةُ لَمْ يَبْلُغِ الْمِائَةَ فَارِسٍ فَأَجَالَهُمْ فِيهَا جَوَلَانَ الرَّحَى الْمُسَرَّحَةِ بِثِقَالِهَا فَارْتَفَعَتْ عَجَاجَةٌ مَنَعَتْنِي النَّظَرَ ثُمَّ انْجَلَتْ فَأَثْبَتُّ النَّظَرَ فَلَمْ نَرَ إِلَّا رَأْساً نَادِراً وَ يَداً طَائِحَةً فَمَا كَانَ بِأَسْرَعَ أَنْ وَلَّوْا مُدْبِرِينَ كَأَنَّهُمْ حُمُرٌ مُسْتَنْفِرَةٌ فَرَّتْ مِنْ قَسْوَرَةٍ فَإِذَا أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام قَدْ أَقْبَلَ وَ سَيْفُهُ يَنْطُفُ وَ وَجْهُهُ كَشُقَّةِ الْقَمَرِ 
وَ هُوَ يَقُولُ :
فَقاتِلُوا أَئِمَّةَ الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لا أَيْمانَ لَهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَنْتَهُونَ .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على فارس بدر وحنين السلام على أبو الحسنين أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام*
*تسلم سيد جلال على الطرح المباآرك*
*الله يعطيك الف عآـافيه*
*وبانتظآآر المزيييد*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 302



بحارالأنوار ج : 38 ص : 126

عن كتاب كشف اليقين:
أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مَرْدَوَيْهِ فِي كِتَابِ الْمَنَاقِبِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ الرِّضَا عَنْ آبَائِهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله : 
يَا عَلِيُّ إِنَّكَ سَيِّدُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَ إِمَامُ الْمُتَّقِينَ وَ قَائِدُ الْغُرِّ الْمُحَجَّلِينَ وَ يَعْسُوبُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ .

وعن كشف اليقين ايضا مِنْ كِتَابِ مُخْتَصَرِ الْأَرْبَعِينِ لِيُوسُفَ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ الْبَغْدَادِيِّ بِإِسْنَادِهِ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
يَا عَلِيُّ إِنَّكَ سَيِّدُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَ يَعْسُوبُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَ إِمَامُ الْمُتَّقِينَ وَ قَائِدُ الْغُرِّ الْمُحَجَّلِينَ .

قال أبو القاسم الطائي سألت أحمد بن يحيى عن اليعسوب فقال :
هو الذكر من النحل الذي يقدمها و يحامي عنها 

وعن بحارالأنوار ج : 38 ص : 126
ايضا
عن كشف اليقين‏: مِنْ كِتَابِ أَسْمَاءِ مَوْلَانَا عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام... قَالَ:
حَدَّثَنِي الرِّضَا عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله فِي قَوْلِ اللَّهِ 
عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ : 
يَوْمَ نَدْعُوا كُلَّ أُناسٍ بِإِمامِهِمْ قَالَ :
يَدْعُونَ بِإِمَامِ زَمَانِهِمْ وَ كِتَابِ رَبِّهِمْ وَ سُنَّةِ نَبِيِّهِمْ وَ قَالَ:
يَا عَلِيُّ إِنَّكَ سَيِّدُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَ إِمَامُ الْمُتَّقِينَ وَ قَائِدُ الْغُرِّ الْمُحَجَّلِينَ وَ يَعْسُوبُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ . 

مجمع‏البحرين ج : 2 ص : 121 

(عسب) في حديث علي (عليه السلام): كنت للمؤمنين يعسوبا 
اليعسوب: أمير النحل و كبيرهم و سيدهم، تضرب به الأمثال لأنه إذا خرج من كوره تبعه النحل بأجمعه، و المعنى يلوذون بي كما تلوذ النحل بيعسوبها و هو مقدمها و سيدها. 
و مثله ما ورد في الخبر عن النبي (ص) قال لعلي أنت يعسوب المؤمنين و المال يعسوب الكفار. 
و من هنا قيل لأمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) أمير النحل.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على أمير المؤمنين وقائد الغر المحجلين ويعسوب الدين علي بن أبي طالب أبا الحسن والحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وآزكى السلام* 
*مااروع هذا الحديث النوارني ومااروع محتواه وكلماته*
*رزقنا الله في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته*
*سيد جلال /*
*كل الشكر لماتقدمه من أحاديث نوارنيه راائعه*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*وفي ميزان الاعمال ياارب*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 303

بحارالأنوار 23 153 باب 7- فضائل أهل البيت ع و النص علي

أَقُولُ رَوَى الْبُرْسِيُّ فِي مَشَارِقِ الْأَنْوَارِ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ: خَطَبَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله فَقَالَ :
مَعَاشِرَ النَّاسِ : 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَوْحَى إِلَيَّ أَنِّي مَقْبُوضٌ وَ أَنَّ ابْنَ عَمِّي هُوَ أَخِي وَ وَصِيِّي وَ وَلِيُّ اللَّهِ وَ خَلِيفَتِي وَ الْمُبَلِّغُ عَنِّي وَ هُوَ إِمَامُ الْمُتَّقِينَ وَ قَائِدُ الْغُرِّ الْمُحَجَّلِينَ وَ يَعْسُوبُ الدِّينِ إِنِ اسْتَرْشَدْتُمُوهُ أَرْشَدَكُمْ وَ إِنْ تَبِعْتُمُوهُ نَجَوْتُمْ وَ إِنْ أَطَعْتُمُوهُ فَاللَّهَ أَطَعْتُمْ وَ إِنْ عَصَيْتُمُوهُ فَاللَّهَ عَصَيْتُمْ وَ إِنْ بَايَعْتُمُوهُ فَاللَّهَ بَايَعْتُمْ وَ إِنْ نَكَثْتُمْ بَيْعَتَهُ فَبَيْعَةَ اللَّهِ نَكَثْتُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ أَنْزَلَ عَلَيَّ الْقُرْآنَ وَ عَلِيٌّ سَفِيرُهُ فَمَنْ خَالَفَ الْقُرْآنَ ضَلَّ وَ مَنْ تَبِعَ غَيْرَ عَلِيٍّ ذَلَّ.
مَعَاشِرَ النَّاسِ:
أَلَا إِنَّ أَهْلَ بَيْتِي خَاصَّتِي وَ قَرَابَتِي وَ أَوْلَادِي وَ ذُرِّيَّتِي وَ لَحْمِي وَ دَمِي وَ وَدِيعَتِي وَ إِنَّكُمْ مَجْمُوعُونَ غَداً وَ مَسْئُولُونَ عَنِ الثَّقَلَيْنِ فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ تَخْلُفُونِّي فِيهِمْ فَمَنْ آذَاهُمْ فَقَدْ آذَانِي وَ مَنْ ظَلَمَهُمْ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَنِي وَ مَنْ نَصَرَهُمْ فَقَدْ نَصَرَنِي وَ مَنْ أَعَزَّهُمْ فَقَدْ أَعَزَّنِي وَ مَنْ طَلَبَ الْهُدَى مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ فَقَدْ كَذَّبَنِي فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَ انْظُرُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ قَائِلُونَ غَداً فَإِنِّي خَصْمٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ خَصْمَهُمْ وَ مَنْ كُنْتُ خَصْمَهُ فَالْوَيْلُ لَهُ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الاخت شذى 
السلام عليكم
اشكر مروركم الذي يمطر ولاء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على مولى الثقلين ونور الآرضين ابا الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب قرة كل عين* 
*حديث رآآئع وله هيبة وعظمة كالمولى علي عليه السلام*
*فهو من نور النبي المصطفى صلى الله عليه وآله الى نور علي المرتضى وابناءه النجباء عليهم السلام*
*سيد جلال ،،*
*تسلم على الطرح الرآآئع القيمَ*
*ربي يعطيك الف عاافيه* 
*ماننحرم من الجديد*
*وفي ميزان الاعمال*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 304

بحارالأنوار ج : 33 ص : 251
عن كتاب الروضة:

قِيلَ دَخَلَ ضِرَارٌ صَاحِبُ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام عَلَى مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ بَعْدَ وَفَاتِهِ عليه السلام فَقَالَ لَهُ مُعَاوِيَةُ :
يَا ضِرَارُ صِفْ لِي عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَ أَخْلَاقَهُ الْمَرْضِيَّةَ قَالَ ضِرَارٌ :
كَانَ‏ وَ اللَّهِ بَعِيدَ الْمُدَى شَدِيدَ الْقُوَى يَنْفَجِرُ الْإِيمَانُ مِنْ جَوَانِبِهِ وَ تَنْطِقُ الْحِكْمَةُ مِنْ لِسَانِهِ يَقُولُ حَقّاً وَ يَحْكُمُ فَصْلًا فَأُقْسِمُ لَقَدْ شَاهَدْتُهُ لَيْلَةً فِي مِحْرَابِهِ وَ قَدْ أَرْخَى اللَّيْلُ سُدُولَهُ وَ هُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي قَابِضاً عَلَى لَمَّتِهِ يَتَمَلْمَلُ تَمَلْمُلَ السَّلِيمِ وَ يَئِنُّ أَنِينَ الْحَزِينِ وَ يَقُولُ يَا دُنْيَا أَ بِي تَعَرَّضْتِ وَ إِلَيَّ تَشَوَّفْتِ [تَشَوَّقْتِ‏] غُرِّي غَيْرِي لَا حَانَ حِينُكِ أَجَلُكِ قَصِيرٌ وَ عَيْشُكِ حَقِيرٌ وَ قَلِيلُكِ حِسَابٌ وَ كَثِيرُكِ عِقَابٌ فَقَدْ طَلَّقْتُكِ ثَلَاثاً لَا رَجْعَةَ لِي إِلَيْكِ آهِ مِنْ بُعْدِ الطَّرِيقِ وَ قِلَّةِ الزَّادِ .
قَالَ مُعَاوِيَةُ: كَانَ وَ اللَّهِ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كَذَلِكَ وَ كَيْفَ حُزْنُكَ عَلَيْهِ ؟ قَالَ : حُزْنُ امْرَأَةٍ ذُبِحَ وَلَدُهَا فِي حَجْرِهَا قَالَ فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ ذَلِكَ مُعَاوِيَةُ بَكَى وَ بَكَى الْحَاضِرُون‏ .
(((لعنك الله يا معاوية ولعن من والاك))).

بيان ((من صاحب البحار)) :
المدى الغاية أي كان ذا همة عالية يتوجه إلى تحصيل معالي الأمور و ما يعسر تحصيله على أكثر الخلق.
و يقال نطف الماء ينطف و ينطف إذا قطر قليلا قليلا
و السدل جمع السديل و هو ما يسيل و يرخى على الهودج
و يقال سلمته الحية أي لدغته و السليم اللديغ و قيل إنما سمي سليما تفؤلا بالسلامة. 
و يقال هو يتململ على فراشه إذا لم يستقر من الوجع و الاستفهام عن تعرضها و تشوفها استفهام إنكار لذلك منها و استحقار لها و استبعاد لموافقته إياها على ما تريد 
و تشوف إلى الخير تطلع و من السطح تطاول و نظر و أشرف و في بعض النسخ بالقاف تشوقت 
غري غيري أي خداعك و غرورك لا يدخل علي و ليس المراد الأمر بغرور غيره.
و قال الجوهري حان له أن يفعل كذا يحين حينا أي آن و حان حينه أي قرب وقته انتهى 
و هذا دعاء عليها أي لا قرب وقت انخداعي بك و غرورك لي .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 305

روضةالواعظين 2 296 مجلس في ذكر فضائل الشيعة ..... 
وإرشادالقلوب 2 423 باب فيه بعض قضاياه عليه السلام في الحد و في أ
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله لعلي عليه السلام 
يا علي : شيعتك هم الفائزون يوم القيامة من أهان واحدا منهم فقد أهانك و من أهانك فقد أهانني و من أهانني فقد أدخله الله نار جهنم خالدا فيها و بئس المصير 
يا علي أنت مني و أنا منك و روحك من روحي و طينتك من طينتي و شيعتك خلقوا من فاضل طينتنا و من أحبهم فقد أحبنا و من أبغضهم فقد أبغضنا و من عاداهم فقد عادانا و من ردهم فقد ردنا 
يا علي إن شيعتك مغفور لهم على ما كان منهم من ذنوب و عيوب
يا علي أنا الشفيع لشيعتك إذا قمت المقام المحمود فبشرهم بذلك 
يا علي سعد من تولاك و شقي من عاداك يا علي لك كنز في الجنة و أنت ذو قرنيها

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على أمير المؤمنين وسيد الوصيين وأبا الحسنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
*اللهم والي من والاه وعادى من عاداه وأنصر من نصره واخذل من خذله*
*حديث قيم وراآآآئع*
*ربي يعطيك الف عاافيه سيد جلال*
*ماننحرم القيمَ منك* 
*دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 307


بحارالأنوار 38 126 باب 61- جوامع الأخبار الدالة على إم

عن كتاب كشف اليقين: مِنْ كِتَابِ أَسْمَاءِ مَوْلَانَا عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو حَمْزَةَ وَ جَعْفَرُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ وَ مَسْلَمَةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ وَ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ وَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ قَالُوا حَدَّثَنَا دَاوُدُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي الرِّضَا عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله فِي قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ :
يَوْمَ نَدْعُوا كُلَّ أُناسٍ بِإِمامِهِمْ
قَالَ :
يَدْعُونَ بِإِمَامِ زَمَانِهِمْ وَ كِتَابِ رَبِّهِمْ وَ سُنَّةِ نَبِيِّهِمْ وَ قَالَ:
يَا عَلِيُّ إِنَّكَ سَيِّدُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَ إِمَامُ الْمُتَّقِينَ وَ قَائِدُ الْغُرِّ الْمُحَجَّلِينَ وَ يَعْسُوبُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ. 
اليقين 493 200- الباب فيما نذكره من تسمية ...((نفس الرواية))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

شكرا لاختي شذى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*سلام الله على إمامنا ومقتدانا وشفيعنا بيوم القيامة علي بن أبي طالب المرتضى سيد الاوصياء وإمام الاتقياء وابو الاوصياء عليهم أفضل الصلاة وآزكى السلام* 
*فضيله وزينة راآآئعه وجليلة ..*
*اخي سيد جلال /*
*شكراً لك على طرحكِ القيم*
*الله يعطيكِ العاافيه*
*في ميزان الاعمال ياارب*
*تحيآآتي*
*لاتنسانآ من خالص دعواتك...*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 310


بحارالأنوار 38 130 باب 61- جوامع الأخبار الدالة على.....

عن كتاب الأمالي للشيخ الطوسي:
عن ابن عباس قال كنت مع معاوية و قد نزل بذي طوى فجاءه سعد بن أبي وقاص فسلم عليه فقال معاوية : يا أهل الشام هذا سعد و هو صديق لعلي قال فطأطأ القوم رءوسهم و سبوا عليا فبكى سعد فقال له معاوية : ما الذي أبكاك ? قال : و لم لا أبكي لرجل من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله يسب عندك و لا أستطيع أن أغير و قد كان في علي خصال لأن تكون في واحدة منهن أحب إلي من الدنيا و ما فيها 
أحدها أن رجلا كان باليمن فجاء علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام فقال : لأشكونك إلى رسول الله فقدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله فسأله عن علي فشنأ عليه 
فقال صلى الله عليه واله : أنشدك بالله الذي أنزل علي الكتاب و اختصني بالرسالة أعن سخط تقول ما تقول في علي قال : نعم يا رسول الله قال : ألا تعلم أني أَوْلى بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ قال : بلى قال : فمن كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه و
أنه بعث يوم خيبر عمر بن الخطاب إلى القتال فهزم و أصحابه فقال صلى الله عليه واله : لأعطين غدا الراية إنسانا يحب الله و رسوله و يحبه الله و رسوله فغدا المسلمون و علي أرمد فدعاه فقال : خذ الراية فقال عليه السلام يا رسول الله إن عيني كما ترى فتفل فيها فقام فأخذ الراية ثم مضى بها حتى فتح الله عليه و
الثالثة خلفه في بعض مغازيه فقال علي عليه السلام يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله خلفتني مع النساء و الصبيان فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله : أما ترضى أن تكون مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى إلا أنه لا نبي بعدي و
الرابعة سد الأبواب في المسجد إلا باب علي و 
الخامسة نزلت هذه الآية إِنَّما يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَ يُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً فدعا النبي صلى الله عليه والهعليا و حسنا و حسيناو فاطمةعليهم السلام فقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهلي فأذهب عنهم الرجس و طهرهم تطهيرا .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم* 
*السلام على مولى الثقلين وأمير المؤمنين وقائد الغر المحجلين أبا الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام* 
*حديث رآآآئع جداً*
*تسلم يمناك سيد جلال ع ماتكتبه من فضائل علوية*
*الله يعطيك الف عآافيه*
*وفي ميزاآن الاعمال يارب*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 311


معاني‏الأخبار 372 باب معنى وفاء العباد بعهد الله و مع
بحارالأنوار 38 129 باب 61- جوامع الأخبار الدالة على.......

عن كتاب معاني الأخبار:
أَبِي عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْقَاسِمِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ الْقُرَشِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي الرَّبِيعِ الزَّهْرَانِيِّ عَنْ جَرِيرٍ عَنْ لَيْثٍ عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله لَمَّا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى :
وَ أَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِي أُوفِ بِعَهْدِكُمْ
وَ اللَّهِ لَقَدْ خَرَجَ آدَمُ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا وَ قَدْ عَاهَدَ عَلَى الْوَفَاءِ لِوَلَدِهِ شَيْثٍ
فَمَا وُفِيَ لَهُ
وَ لَقَدْ خَرَجَ نُوحٌ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا وَ قَدْ عَاهَدَ قَوْمَهُ عَلَى الْوَفَاءِ لِوَصِيِّهِ سَامٍ
فَمَا وَفَتْ أُمَّتُهُ
وَ لَقَدْ خَرَجَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا وَ عَاهَدَ قَوْمَهُ عَلَى الْوَفَاءِ لِوَصِيِّهِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ 
فَمَا وَفَتْ أُمَّتُهُ
وَ لَقَدْ خَرَجَ مُوسَى مِنَ الدُّنْيَا وَ عَاهَدَ قَوْمَهُ عَلَى الْوَفَاءِ لِوَصِيِّهِ يُوشَعَ بْنِ نُونٍ
فَمَا وَفَتْ أُمَّتُهُ
وَ لَقَدْ رُفِعَ عِيسَى بْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَ قَدْ عَاهَدَ قَوْمَهُ عَلَى الْوَفَاءِ لِوَصِيِّهِ شَمْعُونَ بْنِ حَمُّونَ الصَّفَا
فَمَا وَفَتْ أُمَّتُهُ
وَ إِنِّي مُفَارِقُكُمْ عَنْ قَرِيبٍ وَ خَارِجٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ أَظْهُرِكُمْ وَ قَدْ عَهِدْتُ إِلَى أُمَّتِي فِي عَهْدِ
عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَ إِنَّهَا لَرَاكِبَةٌ سَنَنَ مَنْ قَبْلَهَا مِنَ الْأُمَمِ فِي مُخَالَفَةِ وَصِيِّي وَ عِصْيَانِهِ أَلَا وَ إِنِّي مُجَدِّدٌ عَلَيْكُمْ عَهْدِي فِي عَلِيٍّ فَمَنْ نَكَثَ فَإِنَّما يَنْكُثُ عَلى‏ نَفْسِهِ وَ مَنْ أَوْفى‏ بِما عاهَدَ عَلَيْهُ اللَّهَ فَسَيُؤْتِيهِ أَجْراً عَظِيماً 
يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّ عَلِيّاً إِمَامُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِي وَ خَلِيفَتِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَ هُوَ وَصِيِّي وَ وَزِيرِي وَ أَخِي وَ نَاصِرِي وَ زَوْجُ ابْنَتِي وَ أَبُو وُلْدِي وَ صَاحِبُ شَفَاعَتِي وَ حَوْضِي وَ لِوَائِي مَنْ أَنْكَرَهُ فَقَدْ أَنْكَرَنِي وَ مَنْ أَنْكَرَنِي فَقَدْ أَنْكَرَ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ مَنْ أَقَرَّ بِإِمَامَتِهِ فَقَدْ أَقَرَّ بِنُبُوَّتِي وَ مَنْ أَقَرَّ بِنُبُوَّتِي فَقَدْ أَقَرَّ بِوَحْدَانِيَّةِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ 
أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ مَنْ عَصَى عَلِيّاً فَقَدْ عَصَانِي وَ مَنْ عَصَانِي فَقَدْ عَصَى اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ مَنْ أَطَاعَ عَلِيّاً فَقَدْ أَطَاعَنِي وَ مَنْ أَطَاعَنِي فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ 
أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ مَنْ رَدَّ عَلَى عَلِيٍّ فِي قَوْلٍ أَوْ فِعْلٍ فَقَدْ رَدَّ عَلَيَّ وَ مَنْ رَدَّ عَلَيَّ فَقَدْ رَدَّ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَوْقَ عَرْشِهِ 
أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ مَنِ اخْتَارَ مِنْكُمْ عَلَى عَلِيٍّ إِمَاماً فَقَدِ اخْتَارَ عَلَيَّ نَبِيّاً وَ مَنِ اخْتَارَ عَلَيَّ نَبِيّاً فَقَدِ اخْتَارَ عَلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ رَبّاً يَا
أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّ عَلِيّاً سَيِّدُ الْوَصِيِّينَ وَ قَائِدُ الْغُرِّ الْمُحَجَّلِينَ وَ مَوْلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلِيُّهُ وَلِيِّي وَ وَلِيِّي وَلِيُّ اللَّهِ وَ عَدُوُّهُ عَدُوِّي وَ عَدُوِّي عَدُوُّ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ
أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ فِي عَلِيٍّ يُوفَ لَكُمْ بِالْجَنَّةِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمدوعجل فرجهم*
*سلام الله على النبأ العظيم علي بن أبي طالب أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام*
*اللهم والي من والاه وعادى من عاداه وانصر من نصره وأخذل من خذله*
*اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارته وفي الآخرة شفاعته*
*واسقنا من كفيه شربة ماء لاضماء بعدها ابداً*

*سيد جلال /*
*شكراً لما خطته يداك من فضائل علوية*
*الله يعطيك الف عآافيه*
*ونسألكم خالص الدعـآاء*
*وجزاك الله خيراً*
*دمت بعين الله*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 312


بحارالأنوار 38 131 باب 61- جوامع الأخبار الدالة على إم

عن كتاب علل الشرائع‏: عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ قَالَ قَالَ سَلْمَانُ :

يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ إِنَّ لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ وَصِيّاً فَمَنْ وَصِيُّكَ ؟ 
قَالَ : فَسَكَتَ عَنِّي فَلَمَّا كَانَ بَعْدُ رَآنِي مِنْ بَعِيدٍ فَقَالَ:
يَا سَلْمَانُ 
قُلْتُ لَبَّيْكَ وَ أَسْرَعْتُ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ :
تَعْلَمُ مَنْ كَانَ وَصِيَّ مُوسَى؟
قُلْتُ : يُوشَعُ بْنُ نُونٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ ذَاكَ لِأَنَّهُ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَيْرُهُمْ وَ أَعْلَمُهُمْ ثُمَّ قَالَ وَ إِنِّي أَشْهَدُ الْيَوْمَ أَنَّ عَلِيّاً خَيْرُهُمْ وَ أَفْضَلُهُمْ وَ هُوَ وَلِيِّي وَ وَصِيِّي وَ وَارِثِي .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على الوصي الامين السلام على مولى الثقلين وسيد الكونين أبا الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام..*
*اللهم اجعلنا من المتمسكين بولايته والثابتين على صراطه*
*سيد جلال /*
*تسلم يمناك ع ماتخطه من حروف ولائيه*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*
*وجزاك المولى كل خير*
*تحيآتي . واسألكم الدعآاء*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة : 313
قد وردت هذه الرواية في هذه الزينة في كتاب البحار حسب احصائي عن الخرائج والتوحيد في ثلاث مواضع وفي كتاب التوحيد في موضعين وانا انقله من كتاب التوحيد للصدوق رحمة الله عليه باذن الله تعالى :

التوحيد 310 
44- باب حديث سبخت اليهودي ..... 
2- عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه محمد بن علي عن أبيه علي بن الحسين عن أبيه الحسين عليه السلام قال قال أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام في بعض خطبه من الذي حضر سبخت الفارسي و هو يكلم
رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله فقال القوم ما حضره منا أحد فقال علي عليه السلام لكني كنت معه 
صلى الله عليه واله و قد جاءه سبخت و كان رجلا من ملوك فارس و كان ذربا فقال يا محمد إلى ما تدعو؟؟ قال : أدعو إلى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له و أن محمدا عبده و رسوله فقال سبخت : و أين الله يا محمد ؟ 
قال : هو في كل مكان موجود بآياته
قال : فكيف هو ؟
فقال : لا كيف له و لا أين لأنه عز و جل كيف الكيف و أين الأين قال : فمن أين جاء ؟ 
قال: لا يقال له جاء و إنما يقال جاء للزائل من مكان إلى مكان و ربنا لا يوصف بمكان و لا بزوال بل لم يزل بلا مكان و لا يزال
فقال يا محمد إنك لتصف ربا عظيما بلا كيف فكيف لي أن أعلم أنه أرسلك؟
فلم يبق بحضرتنا ذلك اليوم حجر و لا مدر و لا جبل و لا شجر و لا حيوان إلا قال مكانه :
أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أن محمدا عبده و رسوله 
و قلت أنا أيضا أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أن محمدا عبده و رسوله 
فقال يا محمد من هذا ؟
فقال هذا خير أهلي و أقرب الخلق مني لحمه من لحمي و دمه من دمي و روحه من روحي و هو الوزير مني في حياتي و الخليفة بعد وفاتي كما كان هارون من موسى إلا أنه لا نبي بعدي فاسمع له و أطع فإنه على الحق ثم سماه عبد الله‏

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم*
*سلام الله على الرسول الامجد والنبي المسدد أبا القاسم محمد وعلى إبن عمه ووزيره وخليفته على الخلق بعده أمير المؤمنين وقائد الغر المحجلين علي بن أبي طالب عليه وعلى آله أفضل الصلاة وآزكى التسليم* 
*اللهم اجعلنا من المواآلين لمحمد وآل محمد والمتمسكين بولآية الإمام علي عليه السلام*
*اللهم احشرنا في زمرة محمد وآل محمد ولاتفرق بيننا وبينهم آمين رب العالمين*

*سيد جلال ،،*
*الله يسلم الاياآدي على الطرح المباآارك*
*وربي يعطيك الف عآاافيه* 
*ماننحرم هالولآء* 
*دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم*
> *سلام الله على الرسول الامجد والنبي المسدد أبا القاسم محمد وعلى إبن عمه ووزيره وخليفته على الخلق بعده أمير المؤمنين وقائد الغر المحجلين علي بن أبي طالب عليه وعلى آله أفضل الصلاة وآزكى التسليم* 
> *اللهم اجعلنا من المواآلين لمحمد وآل محمد والمتمسكين بولآية الإمام علي عليه السلام*
> *اللهم احشرنا في زمرة محمد وآل محمد ولاتفرق بيننا وبينهم آمين رب العالمين*
> 
> *سيد جلال ،،*
> *الله يسلم الاياآدي على الطرح المباآارك*
> *وربي يعطيك الف عآاافيه* 
> *ماننحرم هالولآء* 
> *دمت بخير*



السلام عليكم
شكرا لاختنا الكريمة شذى

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*قال رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
حُبُّ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ تَأْكُلُ السَّيِّئَاتِ كَمَا تَأْكُلُ النَّارُ الْحَطَبَ
نعم إنه الإمام علي علم الله الذي شهد له النبي فقال أنا مدينة العلم وعلي بابها 
من أراد المدينة فليأتها من بابها
وقصصه في ذلك كثيرة
قضى عليه السلام في امرأة جاءت إليه وقد خرج من داره ليركب فترك رجله في الركاب
فقالت : يا أمير المؤمنين، إن أخي قد مات و خلف ستمائة دينار، و قد دفعوا إلي منها ديناراً واحداً و أسألك إنصافي و إيصال حقي إلي
فقال أخوك خلف أخوك بنتين فلهما الثلثان و هو أربعمائة و خلف أماً فلها السدس و هو مائة و خلف زوجة فلها الثمن و هو خمسة و سبعون و خلف معك أثنا عشر أخاً لكل أخ ديناران و لك ديناراً واحداً
و سميت هذه المسألة بالديناريـة.

لك كل الشكر سيد جلال على هذا الطرح القيم
تحياتي لك
__________________*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *قال رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
> حُبُّ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ تَأْكُلُ السَّيِّئَاتِ كَمَا تَأْكُلُ النَّارُ الْحَطَبَ
> نعم إنه الإمام علي علم الله الذي شهد له النبي فقال أنا مدينة العلم وعلي بابها 
> من أراد المدينة فليأتها من بابها
> وقصصه في ذلك كثيرة
> قضى عليه السلام في امرأة جاءت إليه وقد خرج من داره ليركب فترك رجله في الركاب
> فقالت : يا أمير المؤمنين، إن أخي قد مات و خلف ستمائة دينار، و قد دفعوا إلي منها ديناراً واحداً و أسألك إنصافي و إيصال حقي إلي
> فقال أخوك خلف أخوك بنتين فلهما الثلثان و هو أربعمائة و خلف أماً فلها السدس و هو مائة و خلف زوجة فلها الثمن و هو خمسة و سبعون و خلف معك أثنا عشر أخاً لكل أخ ديناران و لك ديناراً واحداً
> و سميت هذه المسألة بالديناريـة.
> ...



وفقتم لكل خير وبركة

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الزينة :314


بحارالأنوار 38 197 باب 64- ثواب ذكر فضائله و النظر إلي*
*عن كتاب الأمالي للصدوق‏:*

*مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْقَاسِمِ الْأَسْتَرْآبَادِيُّ عَنْ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ هَارُونَ عَنْ عَمَّارِ بْنِ رَجَاءٍ عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ هَارُونَ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو عَنْ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ عَنْ*
*أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ :*
*أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله جَاءَهُ رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَ مَا رَأَيْتَ فُلَاناً رَكِبَ الْبَحْرَ بِبِضَاعَةٍ يَسِيرَةٍ وَ خَرَجَ إِلَى الصِّينِ فَأَسْرَعَ الْكَرَّةَ وَ أَعْظَمَ الْغَنِيمَةَ حَتَّى قَدْ حَسَدَهُ أَهْلُ وُدِّهِ وَ أَوْسَعُ قَرَابَاتِهِ وَ جِيرَانِهِ فَقَالَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله إِنَّ مَالَ الدُّنْيَا كُلَّمَا ازْدَادَ كَثْرَةً وَ عِظَماً ازْدَادَ صَاحِبَهُ بَلَاءً فَلَا تَغْتَبِطُوا أَصْحَابَ الْأَمْوَالِ إِلَّا بِمَنْ جَادَ بِمَالِهِ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَ لَكِنْ أَ لَا أُخْبِرُكُمْ بِمَنْ هُوَ أَقَلُّ مِنْ صَاحِبِكُمْ بِضَاعَةً وَ أَسْرَعُ مِنْهُ كَرَّةً وَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْهُ غَنِيمَةً وَ مَا أُعِدَّ لَهُ مِنَ الْخَيْرَاتِ مَحْفُوظٌ لَهُ فِي خَزَائِنِ عَرْشِ الرَّحْمَنِ؟؟* 
*قَالُوا: بَلَى يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ*
*فَقَالَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله : انْظُرُوا إِلَى هَذَا الْمُقْبِلِ إِلَيْكُمْ فَنَظَرْنَا فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ رَثُّ الْهَيْئَةِ فَقَالَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله إِنَّ هَذَا لَقَدْ صَعِدَ لَهُ فِي هَذَا الْيَوْمِ إِلَى الْعُلْوِ مِنَ الْخَيْرَاتِ وَ الطَّاعَاتِ مَا لَوْ قُسِمَ عَلَى جَمِيعِ أَهْلِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَ الْأَرْضِ لَكَانَ نَصِيبُ أَقَلِّهِمْ مِنْهُ غُفْرَانَ ذُنُوبِهِ وَ وُجُوبَ الْجَنَّةِ لَهُ*
*قَالُوا : بِمَا ذَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟؟* 
*فَقَالَ : سَلُوهُ يُخْبِرْكُمْ عَمَّا صَنَعَ فِي هَذَا الْيَوْمِ فَأَقْبَلَ عَلَيْهِ أَصْحَابُ* 
*رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله وَ قَالُوا لَهُ :*
*هَنِيئاً لَكَ مَا بَشَّرَكَ بِهِ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله فَمَا ذَا صَنَعْتَ فِي يَوْمِكَ هَذَا حَتَّى كُتِبَ لَكَ مَا كُتِبَ؟؟*
*فَقَالَ الرَّجُلُ : مَا أَعْلَمُ أَنِّي صَنَعْتُ شَيْئاً غَيْرَ أَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ بَيْتِي وَ أَرَدْتُ حَاجَةً كُنْتُ أَبْطَأْتُ عَنْهَا فَخَشِيتُ أَنْ تَكُونَ فَاتَتْنِي فَقُلْتُ فِي نَفْسِي لَأَعْتَاضَنَّ مِنْهَا النَّظَرَ إِلَى وَجْهِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام فَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله يَقُولُ : النَّظَرُ إِلَى وَجْهِ عَلِيٍّ عِبَادَةٌ*
*فَقَالَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله : إِي وَ اللَّهِ عِبَادَةٌ وَ أَيُّ عِبَادَةٍ إِنَّكَ يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ ذَهَبْتَ تَبْتَغِي أَنْ تَكْتَسِبَ دِينَاراً لِقُوتِ عِيَالِكَ فَفَاتَكَ ذَلِكَ فَاعْتَضْتَ مِنْهُ النَّظَرَ إِلَى وَجْهِ عَلِيٍّ وَ أَنْتَ لَهُ مُحِبٌّ وَ لِفَضْلِهِ مُعْتَقِدٌ وَ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ لَكَ مِنْ أَنْ لَوْ كَانَتِ الدُّنْيَا كُلُّهَا لَكَ ذَهَبَةً حَمْرَاءَ فَأَنْفَقْتَهَا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَ لَتَشْفَعَنَّ بِعَدَدِ كُلِّ نَفَسٍ تَنَفَّسْتَهُ فِي مَصِيرِكَ إِلَيْهِ فِي أَلْفِ رَقَبَةٍ يُعْتِقُهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنَ النَّارِ بِشَفَاعَتِكَ .*

*(((يقول العبد الفاني جلال الحسيني : اللهم اشهد باني احببت عمل عبدك هذا فاجعل لي مثل اجره واني متيقن بكل ما قاله رسولك الكريم صلى الله عليه واله في حق سيدي ومولاي امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ؛ واعتقد بمقاماته التي هي عندك ولم تكشف للبشر يارب العالمين))) .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة :315

بحارالأنوار 41 274 باب 113- قوته و شوكته صلوات الله عل

أَنَسٌ عَنْ عُمَرَ الْخَطَّابِ أَنَّ عَلِيّاً عليه السلام رَأَى حَيَّةً تَقْصِدُهُ وَ هُوَ فِي مَهْدِهِ وَ قَدْ شُدَّتْ يَدَاهُ فِي حَالِ صِغَرِهِ فَحَوَّلَ نَفْسَهُ فَأَخْرَجَ يَدَهُ وَ أَخَذَ بِيَمِينِهِ عُنُقَهَا وَ غَمَزَهَا غَمْزَةً حَتَّى أَدْخَلَ أَصَابِعَهُ فِيهَا وَ أَمْسَكَهَا حَتَّى مَاتَتْ فَلَمَّا رَأَتْ ذَلِكَ أُمُّهُ نَادَتْ وَ اسْتَغَاثَتْ فَاجْتَمَعَ الْحَشَمُ ثُمَّ قَالَتْ كَأَنَّكَ حَيْدَرَةُ
حيدرة اللبوة إذا غضبت من قبل أذى أولادها 

المناقب 2 287 فصل في نواقض العادات منه ..... 
أنس عن عمر بن الخطاب إن عليا رأى حية تقصده و هو في المهد و شدت يداه في حال صغره فحول نفسه فأخرج يده و أخذ بيمينه عنقها و غمزها غمزة حتى أدخل أصابعه فيها و أمسكها حتى ماتت فلما رأت ذلك أمه نادت و استغاثت فاجتمع الحشم ثم قالت كأنك حيدرة .
اقول : والفضل ما شهدت به الاعداء

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة :316


الأمالي للمفيد 174 المجلس الثاني و العشرون مجلس يوم ال
بشارةالمصطفى 104 بشارة المصطفى لشيعة المرتضى ..... 
بحارالأنوار 38 135 باب 61- جوامع الأخبار الدالة على إم
عن المجالس للمفيد:
عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ مَيْمُونٍ عَنْ
جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ :
قَالَ أَمِيرُالْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام عَلَى مِنْبَرِ الْكُوفَةِ :
أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ لِي مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله عَشْرُ خِصَالٍ هُنَّ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِمَّا طَلَعَتْ عَلَيْهِ الشَّمْسُ قَالَ لِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه والهيَا عَلِيُّ:
أَنْتَ أَخِي فِي الدُّنْيَا وَ الْآخِرَةِ وَ أَنْتَ أَقْرَبُ الْخَلَائِقِ إِلَيَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِي الْمَوْقِفِ بَيْنَ يَدَيِ الْجَبَّارِ وَ مَنْزِلُكَ فِي الْجَنَّةِ مُوَاجِهُ مَنْزِلِي كَمَا يَتَوَاجَهُ مَنْزِلُ الْإِخْوَانِ فِي اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ أَنْتَ الْوَارِثُ عَنِّي وَ أَنْتَ الْوَصِيُّ مِنْ بَعْدِي فِي عِدَاتِي وَ أَمْرِي وَ أَنْتَ الْحَافِظُ لِي فِي أَهْلِي عِنْدَ غَيْبَتِي وَ أَنْتَ الْإِمَامُ لِأُمَّتِي وَ الْقَائِمُ بِالْقِسْطِ فِي رَعِيَّتِي وَ أَنْتَ وَلِيِّي وَ وَلِيِّي وَلِيُّ اللَّهِ وَ عَدُوُّكَ عَدُوِّي وَ عَدُوِّي عَدُوُّ اللَّهِ .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على المولى العظيم والصراط المستقيم أبا الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام* 
*جزاك الله كل خير سيد جلال*
*الله يعطيك الف عآآافيه*
*وبانتظاآر مايخط به قلمك الولائي*
*نسألكم الدعـاء*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة 365
الكافي 1 209 باب ما فرض الله عز و جل و رسوله...

سَمِعْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام يَقُولُ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَحْيَا حَيَاتِي وَ يَمُوتَ مِيتَتِي وَ يَدْخُلَ جَنَّةَ عَدْنٍ الَّتِي غَرَسَهَا اللَّهُ رَبِّي بِيَدِهِ فَلْيَتَوَلَّ عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَ لْيَتَوَلَّ وَلِيَّهُ وَ لْيُعَادِ عَدُوَّهُ وَ لْيُسَلِّمْ لِلْأَوْصِيَاءِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِتْرَتِي مِنْ لَحْمِي وَ دَمِي أَعْطَاهُمُ اللَّهُ فَهْمِي وَ عِلْمِي إِلَى اللَّهِ أَشْكُو أَمْرَ أُمَّتِي الْمُنْكِرِينَ لِفَضْلِهِمْ الْقَاطِعِينَ فِيهِمْ صِلَتِي وَ ايْمُ اللَّهِ لَيَقْتُلُنَّ ابْنِي لَا أَنَالَهُمُ اللَّهُ شَفَاعَتِي .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

زينة 366


الكافي 1 209 باب ما فرض الله عز و جل و رسوله ....

*عَنْ جَابِرٍ الْجُعْفِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
مَنْ سَرَّهُ أَنْ يَحْيَا حَيَاتِي وَ يَمُوتَ مِيتَتِي وَ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ الَّتِي وَعَدَنِيهَا رَبِّي وَ يَتَمَسَّكَ بِقَضِيبٍ غَرَسَهُ رَبِّي بِيَدِهِ فَلْيَتَوَلَّ عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام وَ أَوْصِيَاءَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ فَإِنَّهُمْ لَا يُدْخِلُونَكُمْ فِي بَابِ ضَلَالٍ وَ لَا يُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنْ بَابِ هُدًى فَلَا تُعَلِّمُوهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ أَعْلَمُ مِنْكُمْ وَ إِنِّي سَأَلْتُ رَبِّي أَلَّا يُفَرِّقَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَ بَيْنَ الْكِتَابِ حَتَّى يَرِدَا عَلَيَّ الْحَوْضَ هَكَذَا وَ ضَمَّ بَيْنَ إِصْبَعَيْهِ وَ عَرْضُهُ مَا بَيْنَ صَنْعَاءَ إِلَى أَيْلَةَ فِيهِ قُدْحَانُ فِضَّةٍ وَ ذَهَبٍ عَدَدَ النُّجُومِ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

يَا عَلِيُّ شِيعَتُكَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ اللَّهَ فِي السِّرِّ وَ يَنْصَحُونَهُ فِي الْعَلَانِيَةِ

لاحظ يا موالي :

ان من يخاف الله سبحانه في السر هو من له يقين بالغيب 
ولذلك فان الانذار والتخويف من الطامة الكبرى ومشاهد يوم القيامة ورقابة الملائكة والائمة عليهم السلام لاعمالنا لا ينفع كل هذا الا لمن يخاف الله سبحانه في الغيب :

الَّذينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَ يُقيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَ مِمَّا رَزَقْناهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ (3)(البقرة)

يا أَيُّهَا الَّذينَ آمَنُوا لَيَبْلُوَنَّكُمُ اللَّهُ بِشَيْ‏ءٍ مِنَ الصَّيْدِ تَنالُهُ أَيْديكُمْ وَ رِماحُكُمْ لِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَخافُهُ بِالْغَيْبِ فَمَنِ اعْتَدى‏ بَعْدَ ذلِكَ فَلَهُ عَذابٌ أَليمٌ (94)(المائدة)

الَّذينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَيْبِ وَ هُمْ مِنَ السَّاعَةِ مُشْفِقُونَ (49)(الانبياء)

وَ لا تَزِرُ وازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرى‏ وَ إِنْ تَدْعُ مُثْقَلَةٌ إِلى‏ حِمْلِها لا يُحْمَلْ مِنْهُ شَيْ‏ءٌ وَ لَوْ كانَ ذا قُرْبى‏ إِنَّما تُنْذِرُ الَّذينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَيْبِ وَ أَقامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَ مَنْ تَزَكَّى فَإِنَّما يَتَزَكَّى لِنَفْسِهِ وَ إِلَى اللَّهِ الْمَصيرُ (18)(فاطر)

إِنَّما تُنْذِرُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الذِّكْرَ وَ خَشِيَ الرَّحْمنَ بِالْغَيْبِ فَبَشِّرْهُ بِمَغْفِرَةٍ وَ أَجْرٍ كَريمٍ (11)(يس)

مَنْ خَشِيَ الرَّحْمنَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَ جاءَ بِقَلْبٍ مُنيبٍ (33)(ق)

إِنَّ الَّذينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَيْبِ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَ أَجْرٌ كَبيرٌ (12)(الملك)

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

يَا عَلِيُّ شِيعَتُكَ الَّذِينَ يَتَنَافَسُونَ فِي الدَّرَجَاتِ لِأَنَّهُمْ يَلْقَوْنَ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ مَا عَلَيْهِمْ ذَنْبٌ.

سبحانك يا حنان ويا منان 

لاحظ عزيزي القارئ المكرم 
كيف ان رواياتنا كلها متعاضدة ومتماسكة كالبنيان المرصوص فهذا حديث رسول الله لعلي بن ابي طالب عليهما والهما الصلوات ويشرحه رواية الامام زين العابدين عليه السلام :

بحارالأنوار 71 308 باب 20- قضاء حاجة المؤمنين و السعي ..

عن تفسير الإمام عليه السلام‏: قَالَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام :
مَعَاشِرَ شِيعَتِنَا أَمَّا الْجَنَّةُ فَلَنْ تَفُوتَكُمْ سَرِيعاً كَانَ أَوْ بَطِيئاً وَ لَكِنْ تَنَافَسُوا فِي الدَّرَجَاتِ وَ اعْلَمُوا أَنَّ أَرْفَعَكُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ وَ أَحْسَنَكُمْ قُصُوراً وَ دُوراً وَ أَبْنِيَةً أَحْسَنُكُمْ فِيهَا إِيجَاباً لِإِخْوَانِهِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ مُوَاسَاةً لِفُقَرَائِهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ لَيُقَرِّبُ الْوَاحِدَ مِنْكُمْ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ بِكَلِمَةٍ يُكَلِّمُ بِهَا أَخَاهُ الْمُؤْمِنَ الْفَقِيرَ بِأَكْثَرَ مِنْ مَسِيرِ مِائَةِ أَلْفِ عَامٍ فِي سَنَةٍ بِقَدَمِهِ وَ إِنْ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُعَذبِينَ بِالنَّارِ فَلَا تَحْتَقِرُوا الْإِحْسَانَ إِلَى إِخْوَانِكُمْ فَسَوْفَ يَنْفَعُكُمُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى حَيْثُ لَا يَقُومُ مَقَامَ ذَلِكَ شَيْ‏ءٌ غَيْرُهُ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

يَا عَلِيُّ إِنَّ أَعْمَالَ شِيعَتِكَ سَتُعْرَضُ عَلَيَّ فِي كُلِّ جُمُعَةٍ فَأَفْرَحُ بِصَالِحِ مَا يَبْلُغُنِي مِنْ أَعْمَالِهِمْ وَ أَسْتَغْفِرُ لِسَيِّئَاتِهِمْ .

تعلم يا عزيزي :

ان هذه الفقرة اشارة الى قوله تعالى :
وَ قُلِ اعْمَلُوا فَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَ رَسُولُهُ وَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَ سَتُرَدُّونَ إِلى‏ عالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَ الشَّهادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِما كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (105)(التوبة)

وقد قال الامام الرضا عليه السلام :

الكافي 1 219 باب عرض الأعمال على النبي ص و الأئم
عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبَانٍ الزَّيَّاتِ وَ كَانَ مَكِيناً عِنْدَ الرِّضَا عليه السلام قَالَ قُلْتُ لِلرِّضَا عليه السلام ادْعُ اللَّهَ لِي وَ لِأَهْلِ بَيْتِي فَقَالَ أَوَ لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ ؟!! 
وَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ أَعْمَالَكُمْ لَتُعْرَضُ عَلَيَّ فِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ وَ لَيْلَةٍ قَالَ فَاسْتَعْظَمْتُ ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ لِي أَ مَا تَقْرَأُ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ قُلِ اعْمَلُوا فَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَ رَسُولُهُ وَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ قَالَ هُوَ وَ اللَّهِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

يَا عَلِيُّ ذِكْرُكَ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَ ذِكْرُ شِيعَتِكَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُخْلَقُوا بِكُلِّ خَيْرٍ وَ كَذَلِكَ فِي الْإِنْجِيلِ فَاسْأَلْ أَهْلَ الْإِنْجِيلِ وَ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ يُخْبِرُونَكَ عَنْ إِلْيَا مَعَ عِلْمِكَ بِالتَّوْرَاةِ وَ الْإِنْجِيلِ وَ مَا أَعْطَاكَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ مِنْ عِلْمِ الْكِتَابِ وَ إِنَّ أَهْلَ الْإِنْجِيلِ لَيَتَعَاظَمُونَ إِلْيَا وَ مَا يَعْرِفُونَهُ وَ مَا يَعْرِفُونَ شِيعَتَهُ وَ إِنَّمَا يَعْرِفُونَهُمْ بِمَا يَجِدُونَهُمْ فِي كُتُبِهِمْ

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

يَا عَلِيُّ إِنَّ أَصْحَابَكَ ذِكْرُهُمْ فِي السَّمَاءِ أَكْبَرُ وَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ ذِكْرِ أَهْلِ اْلْأَرْضِ لَهُمْ بِالْخَيْرِ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا بِذَلِكَ وَ لْيَزْدَادُوا اجْتِهَاداً

افرح يا موالي:

قل موتوا بغيضكم ..........

شوفوا يا اخوتي واخواتي وابنائي وبناتي 
فيها فرحة وتوصية (فَلْيَفْرَحُوا بِذَلِكَ وَ لْيَزْدَادُوا اجْتِهَاداً) فرحة بالكرامة وتوصية بالمنافسة بالمكارم والمعروف والدرجات 

الكافي 8 212 حديث الصيحة ..... 

*عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ أَبِي الْمِقْدَامِ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام يَقُولُ خَرَجْتُ أَنَا وَ أَبِي حَتَّى إِذَا كُنَّا بَيْنَ الْقَبْرِ وَ الْمِنْبَرِ إِذَا هُوَ بِأُنَاسٍ مِنَ الشِّيعَةِ فَسَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ ثُمَّ قَالَ إِنِّي وَ اللَّهِ لَأُحِبُّ رِيَاحَكُمْ وَ أَرْوَاحَكُمْ فَأَعِينُونِي عَلَى ذَلِكَ بِوَرَعٍ وَ اجْتِهَادٍ....

الكافي 2 195 باب قضاء حاجة المؤمن ..... 

* عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ قَالَ قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام تَنَافَسُوا فِي الْمَعْرُوفِ لِإِخْوَانِكُمْ وَ كُونُوا مِنْ أَهْلِهِ فَإِنَّ لِلْجَنَّةِ بَاباً يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمَعْرُوفُ لَا يَدْخُلُهُ إِلَّا مَنِ اصْطَنَعَ الْمَعْرُوفَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فَإِنَّ الْعَبْدَ لَيَمْشِي فِي حَاجَةِ أَخِيهِ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَيُوَكِّلُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ بِهِ مَلَكَيْنِ وَاحِداً عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَ آخَرَ عَنْ شِمَالِهِ يَسْتَغْفِرَانِ لَهُ رَبَّهُ وَ يَدْعُوَانِ بِقَضَاءِ حَاجَتِهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ وَ اللَّهِ لَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله أَسَرُّ بِقَضَاءِ حَاجَةِ الْمُؤْمِنِ إِذَا وَصَلَتْ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ صَاحِبِ الْحَاجَةِ

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

يَا عَلِيُّ إِنَّ أَرْوَاحَ شِيعَتِكَ لَتَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فِي رُقَادِهِمْ وَ وَفَاتِهِمْ فَتَنْظُرُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ إِلَيْهَا كَمَا يَنْظُرُ النَّاسُ إِلَى الْهِلَالِ شَوْقاً إِلَيْهِمْ وَ لِمَا يَرَوْنَ مِنْ مَنْزِلَتِهِمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ 

يا علي يا علي ادركنا يا علي

ففي كل نومة تصعد ارواحنا الى السماء وينظر اليها الانوار المقدسة فكم عيب حينما يجدونها بقذارة الذنوب ملوثة فتدبر

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

يَا عَلِيُّ قُلْ لِأَصْحَابِكَ الْعَارِفِينَ بِكَ يَتَنَزَّهُونَ عَنِ الْأَعْمَالِ الَّتِي يُقَارِفُهَا عَدُوُّهُمْ فَمَا مِنْ يَوْمٍ وَ لَا لَيْلَةٍ إِلَّا وَ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى تَغْشَاهُمْ فَلْيَجْتَنِبُوا الدَّنَسَ 

تنبيه هام

هذه رسالة من رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله الينا يا موالين 
بان العارفين بامير المومنين عليه السلام تنزل عليهم الرحمة في الدنيا حتى تغشاهم 
فعلينا ان نتجنب المعاصي وقاذورات الآثام لتغشانا تلك الرحمات

فموالاة امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ليس فقط في الاخرة نجاة بل هي في الدنيا حيوان بما يغشانا من رحمة الرحمن 
طوبى لك يا موالي هذه الكرامة فعلينا 
ان نتنافس راكضين فرارا من الدنس

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

يَا عَلِيُّ اشْتَدَّ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ عَلَى مَنْ قَلَاهُمْ وَ بَرِئَ مِنْكَ وَ مِنْهُمْ وَ اسْتَبْدَلَ بِكَ وَ بِهِمْ وَ مَالَ إِلَى عَدُوِّكَ وَ تَرَكَكَ وَ شِيعَتَكَ وَ اخْتَارَ الضَّلَالَ وَ نَصَبَ الْحَرْبَ لَكَ وَ لِشِيعَتِكَ وَ أَبْغَضَنَا أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَ أَبْغَضَ مَنْ وَالَاكَ وَ نَصَرَكَ وَ اخْتَارَكَ وَ بَذَلَ مُهْجَتَهُ وَ مَالَهُ فِينَا 

يَا عَلِيُّ أَقْرِئهُمْ مِنِّي السَّلَامَ مَنْ رَآنِي مِنْهُمْ وَ مَنْ لَمْ يَرَنِي وَ أَعْلِمْهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ إِخْوَانِيَ الَّذِينَ أَشْتَاقُ إِلَيْهِمْ فَلْيُلْقُوا عَمَلِي إِلَى مَنْ لَمْ يَبْلُغْ قَرْنِي مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرُونِ مِنْ بَعْدِي وَ لْيَتَمَسَّكُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ وَ لْيَعْتَصِمُوا بِهِ وَ لْيَجْتَهِدُوا فِي الْعَمَلِ فَإِنَّا لَا نُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنْ هُدًى إِلَى ضَلَالَةٍ وَ أَخْبِرْهُمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ رَاضٍ عَنْهُمْ وَ أَنَّهُ يُبَاهِي مَلَائِكَتَهُ وَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ فِي كُلِّ جُمُعَةٍ بِرَحْمَتِهِ وَ يَأْمُرُ الْمَلَائِكَةَ أَنْ تَسْتَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ 

يَا عَلِيُّ لَا تَرْغَبْ عَنْ نُصْرَةِ قَوْمٍ يَبْلُغُهُمْ أَوْ يَسْمَعُونَ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ فَأَحَبُّوكَ لِحُبِّي إِيَّاكَ وَ دَانُوا اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ بِذَلِكَ وَ أَعْطَوْكَ صَفْوَ الْمَوَدَّةِ مِنْ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَ اخْتَارُوكَ عَلَى الْآباءِ وَ الْإِخْوَةِ وَ الْأَوْلَادِ وَ سَلَكُوا طَرِيقَكَ وَ قَدْ حُمِلُوا عَلَى الْمَكَارِهِ فِينَا فَأَبَوْا إِلَّا نَصْرَنَا وَ بَذْلَ الْمُهَجِ فِينَا مَعَ الْأَذَى وَ سُوءِ الْقَوْلِ وَ مَا يُقَاسُونَهُ مِنْ مَضَاضَةِ ذَلِكَ فَكُنْ بِهِمْ رَحِيماً وَ اقْنَعْ بِهِمْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ اخْتَارَهُمْ بِعِلْمِهِ لَنَا مِنْ بَيْنِ الْخَلْقِ وَ خَلَقَهُمْ مِنْ طِينَتِنَا وَ اسْتَوْدَعَهُمْ سِرَّنَا وَ أَلْزَمَ قُلُوبَهُمْ مَعْرِفَةَ حَقِّنَا وَ شَرَحَ‏ صُدُورَهُمْ مُتَمَسِّكِينَ بِحَبْلِنَا لَا يُؤْثِرُونَ عَلَيْنَا مَنْ خَالَفَنَا مَعَ مَا يَزُولُ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا عَنْهُمْ أَيَّدَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَ سَلَكَ بِهِمْ طَرِيقَ الْهُدَى فَاعْتَصِمُوا بِهِ فَالنَّاسُ فِي عَمَهِ الضَّلَالَةِ مُتَحَيِّرُونَ فِي الْأَهْوَاءِ عَمُوا عَنِ الْحُجَّةِ وَ مَا جَاءَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ فَهُمْ يُصْبِحُونَ وَ يُمْسُونَ فِي سَخَطِ اللَّهِ وَ شِيعَتُكَ عَلَى مِنْهَاجِ الْحَقِّ وَ الِاسْتِقَامَةِ لَا يَسْتَأْنِسُونَ إِلَى مَنْ خَالَفَهُمْ وَ لَيْسَتِ الدُّنْيَا مِنْهُمْ وَ لَيْسُوا مِنْهَا أُولَئِكَ مَصَابِيحُ الدُّجَى أُولَئِكَ مَصَابِيحُ الدُّجَى‏

اللهم اشهد انني احب امير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب في السر والعلن وافديه بروحي ومهجتي وما خولتني يا رب 

اللهم اشهد اني اعشقه واعادي كل من عاداه وآذاه في نفسه واهله 

اللهم العن من آذى امير المؤمنين روحي فداه 

انتهت الرواية والحمد لله رب العالمين وبعد العودة من زيارتي ابدء لكم بزينة جديدة ان شاء الله ليفرح المحب لامير المؤمنين عليه السلام ويحزن المبغض له لان امه سلقلقيه :

مستدرك‏الوسائل 2 39 37- باب نوادر ما يتعلق بأبواب الحيض‏

الصَّدُوقُ فِي عِلَلِ الشَّرَائِعِ، عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ الْهَاشِمِيِّ عَنْ فُرَاتِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ فُرَاتٍ الْكُوفِيِّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مَعْمَرٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الرَّمْلِيِّ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُوسَى عَنْ يَعْقُوبَ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ الْمَرْوَزِيِّ عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ مَنْصُورٍ عَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ أَبَانٍ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ أَبِي كَثِيرٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أَبِي هَارُونَ الْعَبْدِيِّ عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ فِي حَدِيثٍ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ لِعَلِيٍّ عليه السلام:
يَا عَلِيُّ لَا يُبْغِضُكَ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ إِلَّا سِفَاحِيٌّ وَ لَا مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ إِلَّا يَهُودِيٌّ وَ لَا مِنَ الْعَرَبِ إِلَّشا دَعِيٌّ وَ لَا مِنْ سَائِرِ النَّاسِ إِلَّا شَقِيٌّ وَ لَا مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا سَلَقْلَقِيَّة .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة : 390
الكافي 1 534 باب ما جاء في الاثني عشر و النص ....
عَنْ أَبِي الْجَارُودِ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله إِنِّي وَ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ مِنْ وُلْدِي وَ أَنْتَ يَا عَلِيُّ زِرُّ الْأَرْضِ يَعْنِي أَوْتَادَهَا وَ جِبَالَهَا بِنَا أَوْتَدَ اللَّهُ الْأَرْضَ أَنْ تَسِيخَ بِأَهْلِهَا فَإِذَا ذَهَبَ الِاثْنَا عَشَرَ مِنْ وُلْدِي سَاخَتِ الْأَرْضُ بِأَهْلِهَا وَ لَمْ يُنْظَرُوا

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة : 391
الكافي 3 302 باب بدء الأذان و الإقامة و فضلهما و....

عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ لَمَّا هَبَطَ جَبْرَئِيلُ عليه السلام بِالْأَذَانِ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله كَانَ رَأْسُهُ فِي حِجْرِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام فَأَذَّنَ جَبْرَئِيلُ عليه السلام وَ أَقَامَ فَلَمَّا انْتَبَهَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ يَا عَلِيُّ سَمِعْتَ قَالَ نَعَمْ قَالَ حَفِظْتَ قَالَ نَعَمْ قَالَ ادْعُ بِلَالًا فَعَلِّمْهُ فَدَعَا عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام بِلَالًا فَعَلَّمَهُ .

نعم يا قرائي الاعزاء

فان علي بن ابي طالب امير المؤمنين عليه السلام كان يسمع ما يسمعه رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله ..............

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة : 392

الكافي 4 579 باب فضل الزيارات و ثوابها ..... 
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله يَا عَلِيُّ مَنْ زَارَنِي فِي حَيَاتِي أَوْ بَعْدَ مَوْتِي أَوْ زَارَكَ فِي حَيَاتِكَ أَوْ بَعْدَ مَوْتِكَ أَوْ زَارَ ابْنَيْكَ فِي حَيَاتِهِمَا أَوْ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِمَا ضَمِنْتُ لَهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَنْ أُخَلِّصَهُ مِنْ أَهْوَالِهَا وَ شَدَائِدِهَا حَتَّى أُصَيِّرَهُ مَعِي فِي دَرَجَتِي .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة : 393
من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه 4 179 باب الوصية من لدن آدم.: 
وَ رُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ النَّبِيَّ ص يَقُولُ لِعَلِيٍّ عليه السلام :
يَا عَلِيُّ أَنْتَ وَصِيِّي أَوْصَيْتُ إِلَيْكَ بِأَمْرِ رَبِّي وَ أَنْتَ خَلِيفَتِي اسْتَخْلَفْتُكَ بِأَمْرِ رَبِّي
يَا عَلِيُّ أَنْتَ الَّذِي تُبَيِّنُ لِأُمَّتِي مَا يَخْتَلِفُونَ فِيهِ بَعْدِي وَ تَقُومُ فِيهِمْ مَقَامِي قَوْلُكَ قَوْلِي وَ أَمْرُكَ أَمْرِي وَ طَاعَتُكَ طَاعَتِي وَ طَاعَتِي طَاعَةُ اللَّهِ وَ مَعْصِيَتُكَ مَعْصِيَتِي وَ مَعْصِيَتِي مَعْصِيَةُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة : 394
تهذيب‏الأحكام 6 107 52- باب من الزيادات ..... 

عَنْ أَبِي عَامِرٍ وَاعِظِ أَهْلِ الْحِجَازِ عَنِ الصَّادِقِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله لِعَلِيٍّ عليه السلام يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَعَلَ قَبْرَكَ وَ قَبْرَ وُلْدِكَ بِقَاعاً مِنْ بِقَاعِ الْجَنَّةِ وَ عَرَصَاتٍ مِنْ عَرَصَاتِهَا وَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ جَعَلَ قُلُوبَ نُجَبَاءَ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ وَ صَفْوَةٍ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ تَحِنُّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَ تَحْتَمِلُ الْمَذَلَّةَ وَ الْأَذَى فِيكُمْ فَيَعْمُرُونَ قُبُورَكُمْ وَ يُكْثِرُونَ زِيَارَتَهَا تَقَرُّباً مِنْهُمْ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَ مَوَدَّةً مِنْهُمْ لِرَسُولِهِ أُولَئِكَ يَا عَلِيُّ الْمَخْصُوصُونَ بِشَفَاعَتِي وَ الْوَارِدُونَ حَوْضِي وَ هُمْ زُوَّارِي وَ جِيرَانِي غَداً فِي الْجَنَّةِ يَا عَلِيُّ مَنْ عَمَرَ قُبُورَكُمْ وَ تَعَاهَدَهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَعَانَ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنَ دَاوُدَ عَلَى بِنَاءِ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ وَ مَنْ زَارَ قُبُورَكُمْ عَدَلَ ذَلِكَ ثَوَابَ سَبْعِينَ حَجَّةً بَعْدَ حَجَّةِ الْإِسْلَامِ وَ خَرَجَ مِنْ ذُنُوبِهِ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ مِنْ زِيَارَتِكُمْ كَيَوْمَ وَلَدَتْهُ أُمُّهُ فَأَبْشِرْ يَا عَلِيُّ وَ بَشِّرْ أَوْلِيَاءَكَ وَ مُحِبِّيكَ مِنَ النَّعِيمِ بِمَا لَا عَيْنٌ رَأَتْ وَ لَا أُذُنٌ سَمِعَتْ وَ لَا خَطَرَ عَلَى قَلْبِ بَشَرٍ وَ لَكِنَّ حُثَالَةً مِنَ النَّاسِ يُعَيِّرُونَ زُوَّارَ قُبُورِكُمْ بِزِيَارَتِكُمْ كَمَا تُعَيَّرُ الزَّانِيَةُ بِزِنَاهَا أُولَئِكَ شِرَارُ أُمَّتِي لَا تَنَالُهُمْ شَفَاعَتِي وَ لَا يَرِدُونَ حَوْضِي

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة : 395
تهذيب‏الأحكام 6 224 87- باب من إليه الحكم و أقسام...

أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنِ الْبَرْقِيِّ عَنِ النَّوْفَلِيِّ عَنِ السَّكُونِيِّ عَنْ جَعْفَرٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام أَنَّهُ اشْتَكَى عَيْنَهُ فَعَادَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله فَإِذَا عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام يَصِيحُ فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله أَجَزَعاً أَمْ وَجَعاً يَا عَلِيُّ؟!
قَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَا وَجِعْتُ وَجَعاً قَطُّ أَشَدَّ مِنْهُ .
قَالَ يَا عَلِيُّ إِنَّ مَلَكَ الْمَوْتِ إِذَا نَزَلَ لِيَقْبِضَ رُوحَ الْفَاجِرِ نَزَلَ مَعَهُ بِسَفُّودٍ مِنْ نَارٍ فَيَنْزِعُ رُوحَهُ بِهِ فَتَصِيحُ جَهَنَّمُ فَاسْتَوَى عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام جَالِساً فَقَالَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَعِدْ عَلَيَّ حَدِيثَكَ فَقَدْ أَنْسَانِي وَجَعِي مَا قُلْتَ فَهَلْ يُصِيبُ ذَلِكَ أَحَداً مِنْ أُمَّتِكَ قَالَ نَعَمْ حُكَّاماً جَائِرِينَ وَ آكِلَ مَالِ الْيَتِيمِ وَ شَاهِدَ الزُّورِ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة : 396وسائل‏الشيعة 5 86 51- باب استحباب التختم بالعقيق ....

عَنِ الرِّضَا عَنْ آبَائِهِ عليهم السلام عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ : تَخَتَّمُوا بِالْعَقِيقِ فَإِنَّهُ أَوَّلُ جَبَلٍ أَقَرَّ لِلَّهِ بِالْوَحْدَانِيَّةِ وَ لِي بِالنُّبُوَّةِ وَ لَكَ يَا عَلِيُّ بِالْوَصِيَّةِ وَ لِشِيعَتِكَ بِالْجَنَّةِ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة : 397
وسائل‏الشيعة 6 49 7- باب جواز القراءة بالحمد و ...
.. عَنْ عِمْرَانَ بْنِ الْحُصَيْنِ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه واله بَعَثَ سَرِيَّةً وَ اسْتَعْمَلَ عَلَيْهَا عَلِيّاً عليه السلام فَلَمَّا رَجَعُوا سَأَلَهُمْ فَقَالُوا كُلٌّ خَيْرٌ غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ قَرَأَ بِنَا فِي كُلِّ الصَّلَوَاتِ قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ فَقَالَ: يَا عَلِيُّ لِمَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا ؟ فَقَالَ: لِحُبِّي بِقُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله مَا أَحْبَبْتَهَا حَتَّى أَحَبَّكَ اللَّهُ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة : 398
وسائل‏الشيعة 11 32 7- باب ثبوت الكفر و الارتداد بترك..

أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ الطَّبْرِسِيُّ فِي الْإِحْتِجَاجِ عَنْ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام فِي احْتِجَاجِهِ عَلَى الْخَوَارِجِ قَالَ :
وَ أَمَّا قَوْلُكُمْ إِنِّي كُنْتُ وَصِيّاً فَضَيَّعْتُ الْوَصِيَّةَ فَأَنْتُمْ كَفَرْتُمْ وَ قَدَّمْتُمْ عَلَيَّ وَ أَزَلْتُمُ الْأَمْرَ عَنِّي وَ لَيْسَ عَلَى الْأَوْصِيَاءِ الدُّعَاءُ إِلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ إِنَّمَا يَبْعَثُ اللَّهُ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ فَيَدْعُونَ إِلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَ الْوَصِيُّ فَمَدْلُولٌ عَلَيْهِ مُسْتَغْنٍ عَنِ الدُّعَاءِ إِلَى نَفْسِهِ وَ قَدْ قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ :
وَ لِلَّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلًا وَ لَوْ تَرَكَ النَّاسُ الْحَجَّ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْبَيْتُ لِيُكْفَرَ بِتَرْكِهِمْ إِيَّاهُ وَ لَكِنْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِتَرْكِهِمْ إِيَّاهُ لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ نَصَبَهُ لَكُمْ عَلَماً وَ كَذَلِكَ نَصَبَنِي عَلَماً حَيْثُ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله يَا عَلِيُّ أَنْتَ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الْكَعْبَةِ تُؤْتَى وَ لَا تَأْتِي .

اللهم اشهد اننا اتينا زاحفين على وجوهنا الى وصيك لنبايعه ايمانا بك وبوصيك المنصوب المنصوص من الله رب العالمين 
اللهم العن من أخره عن مقامه واغتصب حقه في الخلافة وظلمه واهله.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الزينة : 399
وسائل‏الشيعة 14 382 26- باب استحباب عمارة مشهد أميرالمومنين

** عَنْ أَبِي عَامِرٍ وَاعِظِ أَهْلِ الْحِجَازِ قَالَ أَتَيْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع فَقُلْتُ لَهُ مَا لِمَنْ زَارَ قَبْرَهُ يَعْنِي أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام وَ عَمَرَ تُرْبَتَهُ ؟؟
فَقَالَ:
يَا أَبَا عَامِرٍ حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ لَهُ :
وَ اللَّهِ لَتُقْتَلَنَّ بِأَرْضِ الْعِرَاقِ وَ تُدْفَنُ بِهَا قُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَا لِمَنْ زَارَ قُبُورَنَا وَ عَمَرَهَا وَ تَعَاهَدَهَا ؟؟
فَقَالَ لِي:
يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَعَلَ قَبْرَكَ وَ قُبُورَ وُلْدِكَ بِقَاعاً مِنْ بِقَاعِ الْجَنَّةِ وَ عَرْصَةً مِنْ عَرَصَاتِهَا وَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَعَلَ قُلُوبَ نُجَبَاءَ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ وَ صَفْوَةٍ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ تَحِنُّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَ تَحْتَمِلُ الْمَذَلَّةَ وَ الْأَذَى فِيكُمْ فَيَعْمُرُونَ قُبُورَكُمْ وَ يُكْثِرُونَ زِيَارَتَهَا تَقَرُّباً مِنْهُمْ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَ مَوَدَّةً مِنْهُمْ لِرَسُولِهِ أُولَئِكَ يَا عَلِيُّ الْمَخْصُوصُونَ بِشَفَاعَتِي وَ الْوَارِدُونَ حَوْضِي وَ هُمْ زُوَّارِي غَداً فِي الْجَنَّةِ يَا عَلِيُّ مَنْ عَمَرَ قُبُورَكُمْ وَ تَعَاهَدَهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَعَانَ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنَ دَاوُدَ عَلَى بِنَاءِ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ وَ مَنْ زَارَ قُبُورَكُمْ عَدَلَ ذَلِكَ لَهُ ثَوَابَ سَبْعِينَ حَجَّةً بَعْدَ حَجَّةِ الْإِسْلَامِ وَ خَرَجَ مِنْ ذُنُوبِهِ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ مِنْ زِيَارَتِكُمْ كَيَوْمَ وَلَدَتْهُ أُمُّهُ فَأَبْشِرْ وَ بَشِّرْ أَوْلِيَاءَكَ وَ مُحِبِّيكَ مِنَ النَّعِيمِ وَ قُرَّةِ الْعَيْنِ بِمَا لَا عَيْنٌ رَأَتْ وَ لَا أُذُنٌ سَمِعَتْ وَ لَا خَطَرَ عَلَى قَلْبِ بَشَرٍ وَ لَكِنْ حُثَالَةٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ يُعَيِّرُونَ زُوَّارَ قُبُورِكُمْ بِزِيَارَتِكُمْ كَمَا تُعَيَّرُ الزَّانِيَةُ بِزِنَاهَا أُولَئِكَ شِرَارُ أُمَّتِي لَا أَنَالَهُمُ اللَّهُ شَفَاعَتِي وَ لَا يَرِدُونَ حَوْضِي .
اللهم اشهد بانني أعتقد بيقين بوجوب زيارة قبور ائمتي وعمارتها ان رزقتني وتعاهدها ان وفقتني وأبرء ممن يحرم ذلك وأسالك ان تحرمهم شفاعة رسولك وشفاعة ائمتي الاطهار عليهم صلوات الرحمن .

----------

